# Sticky  THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!!



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

There are alot of vortexers looking for info on the X-Flow swap. I was in the same boat before doing mine, so I've decided to make an offfical detailed post about it.
Here is the basic info of what I started with.
1995 OBD1 X-Flow motor (no doner car) $200
The motor was basic no alternator or tensioners.I had to buy/borrow/ and steal alot of parts. go with the buy and borrow methods if your not confident in your ability to steal








What I needed
Alternator (Must be A3) $200
power steering pump and bracket (MUST BE OFF OF AN A3) $20
Water pump bracket (MUST BE A3) $Free
A/C Delete pully (I ditched the A/C) $16
MAF ($50 for both Coil, and MAF)
Coil
New spark plug wires (A2 wirers wont work) $78
Wire harness (engine and fuel rail) get the VAG harness if you can but its not necessary. $150
Gaskets (might as well)
38 inch V belt for the alternator. If you do the A/C delete use this belt! It wont fit exactly but it will stretch on. 38.5 will fit good for about 4 days then it will touch, put the 38 on and let it stretch. beleive me I have 60 dollars worth of belts in my car that I have to return. $20
ECU Stolen (sorry ma!)
General notes 
*Radiator*: You can use the stock radiator with this setup. eliminate the long tube from the overflow bulb to the upper radiator and get the one from the A3 that goes from the back of the block to the overflow bulb. simply cap off the open end on the radiator
*Buy a clutch*: You might as well go ahead and do this while its out. get a flywheel too if you can I bought mine from qualityvwparts.com. I love it!
*wiring*: This is where the problems are, when the old harness goes out and the new one goes in there are only 4 or so harnesses that are being switched. when that is done there will not be enough power to the comp to make it power up and run the car you will need to tap into some power supplies, Ill post up later and tell you what color they are
Also, there will be some wires that you wont use hook up everything else that you know of. again this is one of those things that I will have to get back to you on I do know this off the top of my head:
1. use the alternator wires from your a3 (red and a little blue) place a small slide on terminal on the end of the old herness and stick it onto the BOTTOM pin of the alternator simply cut thesmall blue wire on the A3 HArness.
2. there is also a singl red/black wire next to the blue alternator wire on the new harness. put a spade termainal into the single harness and connect it to the starter, this is your starter turn on wire.
The downpipe
I have a 1992 GTI 8V I used the downpipe that came with my car and the exhaust mani fron the new engine no spacer was needed to make this work, maybe thats only an issue for CIS cars. Im not sure but Im just happy that I didnt have to buy one.
Ill update this as I remember if there are any questions email me or IM me and Ill include them into this post. HAVE FUN!!!















Here is the link to the pictures of the swap. Feel free to look at my other albums while your in there 



















_Modified by X-FlowA2 at 4:07 PM 6-30-2003_


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ilovemy92gti)*

MAS is MAF (Mass Airflow Sensor) Right?


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (IwannaGTI)*

forgot to ask...what was ur parts total of all the stuff u listed below minus trans stuff


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (IwannaGTI)*

Sorry MAF is correct. In total I spent roughly 600-700 bucks. A friend at your local VW dealership, Some other VW buddies, and doing the work yourself are almost a must. You dont need these things but it makes the swap harder and more expensive without them I posted prices above. 
I have pics Ill post the link a little later. Play by Play



[Modified by ilovemy92gti, 5:09 PM 3-31-2002]


----------



## crez (Jul 8, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ilovemy92gti)*

nicely done matt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now someone sell him a turbo


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (crez)*

whats it take to fit an obd2 engine? What on an obd 2 engine will work on obd 1 and vice versa?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (IwannaGTI)*

OBD 2 works almost the same with the exception of the throttle body. Ive heard that there are some clearance troubles. you simply turn it over from what I understand. Ill ask someone. Oh yeah Ive poted the link to my site so that everyone can see how things went. Oh yeah and if someone is sellin a turbo let me know!


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ilovemy92gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Alternator (Must be A3) $200
power steering pump and bracket (MUST BE OFF OF AN A3) $20
[HR][/HR]​Are you sure? Not sure about swapping into a MkII, but I used all the stuff from my MkI for my swap. Just had to be a little creative with the pulley combination.


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (sirhc)*

I have heard that the pully combo from a rabbit will do the trick. Im sure that there is more than one way to skin the cat but this is the way I did it. Plus I think in order to do the rabbit set up you need multiple pully's. I bought 1 pully and Im using 3 belts- the timong belt, a 38 inch serp. belt that goes from the crank to the waterpump and alt. and a pwer steering belt. How is yours set up? The Pwr steering definatly wont work from an A2, not too sure about the A1


----------



## thf944 (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ilovemy92gti)*

thanks for posting the list. i'm thinking of doing a 2.0 swap also. i would like to keep the ac though. is this hard to do on a 91 gti? also, if you are swapping the comlete motor, would you use all the accesories like ac and alt from the donor car or would you have to mix and match?
thanks again for the info.
thad


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (thf944)*

The alt is a must. The bracket and alt from the A2 wont fit (clearance) Im sur A/C is a simple matter of plumbing although there is a trick to get it to work. Something to do with the housings, you have to make a hybrid thingy. I dont wanna speak on it because I want to give hard truth answers. Check around Ive seen a couple of posts that talk about what needs to be done to keep the AC.


----------



## thf944 (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ilovemy92gti)*

cool, thank you. btw, what do you think of your car with the swap? was it worth it? would you rather have a vr6 or 1.8t? or a neuspeed charger?


[Modified by thf944, 11:39 PM 4-1-2002]


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (thf944)*

Im not looking at this for the "now" Im lookin a little further down the line.A VR6 is great but is beatable with a turbo. plus I like the handling that my car delivers, I wanted to keep that. 300 HP is forseeable with some serious work. Thats more than enough for me. But to answer the question, I love it and wouldnt trade it. The power band isnt as spiky as the 8V or the 16V motors. When you put the motor in dont expect to beat those hondas just yet, you will only have another 5 -10 HP. With a little work 150HP isnt that far away. Im getting a chip, 260 cam, and cam gear in about 3 weeks or so. I figure Ill be up into the 140's or so. Do it dude you will love it! ALSO-Get a new fifth gear. I was racing a honda and hit the rev limiter yeasterday (5500 I think) at 105 MPH, pretty embarrassing. but I have a 8V GTI Close ratio tranny. When are you gonna do your swap?


----------



## thf944 (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ilovemy92gti)*

i'm thinking sometime this summer to do the swap. i'm having trouble deciding which way to go. i'm looking for a max of 200hp. its my daily driver so reliability is an issue. i plan on getting another porsche 944turbo later on and will make that my fast car ( maybe 400hp ).
i'm also debating whether i'll have a shop do it or do it myself.


----------



## thf944 (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (thf944)*

here's what i've come up with so far (just estimates)
vr6:$2200-3500=174hp stock + a little difficult to upgrade to 200hp but very do-able
1.8t:$3000-5000=150-180hp stock + easy upgrades to 200hp
2.0 x-flow: $400-800=115hp stock + neuspeed s/c $2400-2900=170hp, harder to get to 200 but lighter than vr6 and cheaper than 1.8t(slightly) 
this is not including labor if i have a shop do the work. the x-flow seems the easiest and the 1.8t the hardest and they are similar in wieght, the vr6 is more difficult than x-flow but easier than 1.8t but is heavier.
well, it looks like the easiest way and almost the cheapest is the x-flow with s/c. plus i can do it in stages - engine first , then charger.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (IwannaGTI)*

just remeber one of the main differences, between OBDI and OBDII...the dual O2 sensors for cleaner emmisions. You must use the OBDII downpipe for an OBDII swap...seethe second O2 sensor...









here is a OBDII harness to 91 GTI fuse box pic, the red/yellow wires on the left should be plugged into the red three pin block thing thats plugs into the fusebox, or use the existing CE2 jumper wire with two red clips...they are not shown on this pic cause I couldn't find em at the moment







:








here is a pic of an OBDII harness I am going to use:










_Modified by PAGTI91 at 6:59 AM 2-21-2004_


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

Keep in mind that I'm not running power steering or A/C, but here's a pic of my belt setup (not the best, but you get the idea). I mixed and matched pulleys and brackets till I found something that I liked.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (sirhc)*

oh my, looks like turbo and custom intake...I AM shaking







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ilovemy92gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The alt is a must. The bracket and alt from the A2 wont fit (clearance) Im sur A/C is a simple matter of plumbing although there is a trick to get it to work. Something to do with the housings, you have to make a hybrid thingy. I dont wanna speak on it because I want to give hard truth answers. Check around Ive seen a couple of posts that talk about what needs to be done to keep the AC.[HR][/HR]​I wanted to keep my A/c as well when getting the swap done. The A2 alt was used, but as you mentioned it is a tight very tight fit and the right belt selection is not easy. I didn't do the swap myself but if you need more info on it i can get you in contact with the guy that did do it for me, (offline) just e-mail me.
This swap is good for the price. Tranny tops out at 115







getting my fith gear conversion done soon. 
i have a few pics in my sig. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck on the swap










[Modified by ALpHaMoNk_VW, 1:32 PM 11-11-2002]


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

can i use the obd2 downpipe with an obd1 set up?


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

ALPHAMOK! I feel ya brother! mine stoped at 105 I think. My 5th is comming soon as well. Nothin like finding out when racing the rice.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ilovemy92gti)*

Mmmmm, Nutty bars.


----------



## TomSwift (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ilovemy92gti)*

ok I want to do this swap but now how do you change the x-flow to solid lifters, rather then hydraulic lifters? The reason to do that is to get a high reving fast car, hydraulic lifters max out at a certain RPM unlike the solid lifters, that can go on forever (well just about)


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (TomSwift)*


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​That looks great all black like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ilovemy92gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ALPHAMOK! I feel ya brother! mine stoped at 105 I think. My 5th is comming soon as well. Nothin like finding out when racing the rice.[HR][/HR]​I cant wait for the new 5th. Question that i do have though. How did you wire up the tach? (I am no DIY guro-pics help me best) I am still running with no tach


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (sirhc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That looks great all black like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif[HR][/HR]​
I think so, too. But, it FEELS even better due to the fact that it is an SC


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

You can use the stock tach wire and put it onto one of the terminals on the power output stage. That's what I did and it's been working fine. I don't remember which terminal it is but you can check the wiring diagram in a bentley manual to see which one the tach was originally hooked up to.
Later,
Jason


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Jason4)*

Im soooooooo jelouse. I WANNA A Super Charger!!!! The tach is something that I havent figured yet. What color is hte damn wire from the cluster?


----------



## 4-door crap rabbit (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just remeber one of the main differences, between OBDI and OBDII...the dual O2 sensors for cleaner emmisions. You must use the OBDII downpipe for an OBDII swap...seethe second O2 sensor...[HR][/HR]​wait a sec...do you have to use the OBDII exhaust mani if you're doing a stand-alone system? i plan on going for broke (literally) and doing a custom turbo setup on mine, and i'm only beginning to comprehend what kind of b!tch this is going to be....but so much fun when it's over!


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (4-door crap rabbit)*

depends how your stand-alone reads the O2 sensor(s). If it needs two O2 sensors I would get the OBDII downpipe...


----------



## GTI_Andy (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

So the crossflow engine harness plugs into the A2 fusebox with no problems? How about on the A1 chassis?


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GTI_Andy)*

to the CE2 A2's! Like 90 and up. You have to splice into the A1...


[Modified by PAGTI91, 5:09 AM 10-26-2002]


----------



## 96JettaTrek (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ilovemy92gti)*

New questions from me







(posting under friends name i am really iwannagti)
Do i need new motor mounts? Or can i use the existing ones? 
Do i need any special tools for the swap? 
Where do i get a MAF cheap? 
Where do i get a harness cheap?
I Already have an ecu lined up its from a 94...will that work with an obd1 system?


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (96JettaTrek)*

The comp will work fine
You can use your motor mounts, but you must use the back bracket from the A2 motor.
You can get a MAF from somebody on the vortex or your local Junk yard
No special tools are needed, but you must have tools. Air tools are a great asset to the project, almost nessesary
Did I answer the questions?


----------



## GTI_Andy (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ilovemy92gti)*

Another question for the Rabbit owners with the Crossflow and the A3 tranny swap....
Did you guys swtich to the bigger drive shaft off the 16v rocco or late cabbys? I got the late 1992 cabby axles but now I was told I need the steering nuckles and hub from the same car as well other wise the shafts will lock up. Can someone confirm this because I heard mix things about this?
I was also told I can use the A2 steering knucle with the front hub but I would have to shave like .030" off where the lower shock bolts too other wise the shock won't fit. Can someone confirm this?
Also did you change the fuel pump to a lower psi pump like one from a newer car because the rabbit fuel pumps has more pressure oppose to the newer cars. I know the unburnt fuel will go back to the tank but I just wanna comfirm this to see if it will cause future damage.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GTI_Andy)*

Just wanted to show a little love for the xflow swaps, heres some links to pics, cant post pics on here. http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/fongul99/lst?.dir=/My+Photos/gold+golf&.srch%26.view=t 
its a 90 golf, and yes its gold!
97xflow motor
electromotive tec2
t3/4 turbo
a3 rear subframe, control arms, brakes
a2 front subframe
a3vr6 bilstien pss9 coilovers
etc.........


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (turbodub)*

Dude lemme be the first to tell ya *THAT SH*T IS TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Ill be IM-ing you later!


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (turbodub)*

do u have any trouble with t3/4 hitting the firwall under accel???


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (vwdriver92)*

quote:[HR][/HR]do u have any trouble with t3/4 hitting the firwall under accel???[HR][/HR]​Thats where the a3 rear subframe comes in to play, alot more room in the back! And also teh car hasnt moved yet, but theres about the same mout of room as my a3 was wit a t3, so a few hard shfts wil prob put it right in the correct place.
Todd


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (turbodub)*

does the a3 rear sub frame tilt the motor forward more???


----------



## GTI_Andy (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (vwdriver92)*

Can no one answer my above question?


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (turbodub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]do u have any trouble with t3/4 hitting the firwall under accel???
Thats where the a3 rear subframe comes in to play, alot more room in the back! And also teh car hasnt moved yet, but theres about the same mout of room as my a3 was wit a t3, so a few hard shfts wil prob put it right in the correct place.
Todd[HR][/HR]​I am almost done collecting the parts for my A2 x-flow turbo setup. I will be using a t3/t4 also, what is your expected WHP goal? where in Jersey are you located? I would love to see this car in person. also who made the intake manifold for you? it is sweet!!! congrats on your project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

I didnt have a problem with my crossflow swap either, at first i was reluctant to do it because my car is an 86, so i didnt have CE2 wiring. I decided to bite the bullet and go for it. My motor is a 95. I had the engine harness for it. All i had to do was get all CE2 spec interior wiring. i went ahead and called up 1800vwparts for some stuff, i spoke to Tom and told him what iw as doing and he proceeded to tell me what i needed. He set up a wiring "package" you can say that would fit my needs. I drove up like 2 hours to pick it up...bla bla bla...removed ALL wiring from my car, and layed out the new one. As far as dash wiring i did A3 wiring because of my a3 dash. As far as the motor goes, it was real straight forward. Took my old motor/downpipe/cat out. i had to swap my subframe because mine had a huge crack in it..dont ask how..i dont know..so i swapped in a subframe from a gli which had the new style mounts on it (hydrolic a2). I took all the drivetrain components off my old 1.8. pressure plate, clutch, flywheel and bolted them onto my 2.0 motor. bolted up just fine. I then bolted on my A2 tranny to the motor..rolled the motor into the engine bay and installed it. Bolted it up. i used my a2 front crossmember, that bolted up fine as well. i used my A2 radiator, A3 a/c condensor (im running ac) the wirng wasnt bad.as long as u have to plug in stuff, youre set, once you have to start splicing wires it gets a bit tricky......i can answer some questions too..right now my car is dead..i think i messed up the timing putting on a new pressure plate/clutch but it'll be back on the road in real soon....heres a few pics of my swap..soem of you have probablly seen them already. the engine bay is no longer in primer...its painted Platinum Grey off the new Turbo Beetle S, hence that is the color im painting the rest of the car soon....enjoy..
shes rocking single round now btw...
























and this one is for all you IcY Hot StuNnAz out there...ahahahaha


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

[/QUOTE] Thats where the a3 rear subframe comes in to play, alot more room in the back! 
ToddI am almost done collecting the parts for my A2 x-flow turbo setup. I will be using a t3/t4 also, what is your expected WHP goal? where in Jersey are you located? I would love to see this car in person. also who made the intake manifold for you? it is sweet!!! congrats on your project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [/QUOTE]
Im in central jersey, the local machine sop made teh intake,and im really not sure on the hp. But its gonna be some where in the range of high 200s on the stock block.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ilovemy92gti)*

Well for all you guys like me who are either lazy or uneducated (both work). I called 1-800-vwparts. And talked to a guy named Tom, he has done about a dozen of these swaps, anbd builds kits of every little thing you need. HE told me on the phone tonight, that for a kit for my CE2 8v GTI, it would cost $1000. This includes every little thing you need for the swap including a non ac set up, an engine with 30k and everything needed to make it work. Nothing else needed to buy. He also said for $1300 you can get an engine with lightened flywheel, AMS chip, and K&N cone filter. Well, I am going to be buying the $1300 deally without the flywheel(i already have one) 
Now all the people who want to do the swap but do not know what they need, you are set. Give this guy a call.

Good luck all
Matt


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (IwannaGTI)*

OKay I have an update on my swap Ive been working the bugs out.Ive been having a bad problem with belt size. The 38 I had on there was enirely too tight. It is now a 4 rib 3 piece belt. When I put the 38.5 inch belt on it was good until it streched out and rubbed. Its all to pieces. I have finally found the right size belt!!! Go to NAPA and the 380 K6 that they sell. Printed on the back of the package are actual demensions, 38.5! funny thing is that their books states that it is actually 38.75 inches, go figure! Im loking for the Part number now. Did anyone else have this problem?



[Modified by ilovemy92gti, 8:51 AM 4-10-2002]


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ilovemy92gti)*

Here's a question that has already popped up and now I'm having issues with it too. Are you guys that already have the x-flow swap done using the stock CIS fuel pump or have you switched to something that is pushing with a little less pressure? The reason I ask is that I've currently got a fuel pump problem and while doing some research I've found that the CIS pump runs at 5.2 bar while the motronic pump only pushes about 3 bar. I think that the extra back pressure in the fuel system spelled disaster for my fuel pump (after 3400 solid miles) and now I'm trying to figure out what to replace it with especially since I'm considering changing my pressure reg. when I change to a p&p head and big cam. And also I'm considering swinging this project into turbo territory and don't want to have to buy a fuel pump more than once.
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Jason4)*

used the stock digifant fuel pump, but the cis one is better for higher hp applications, such as turbo or spray. the reason yours prolly went south was due to a filtering problem, not the pump itself.
btw, a2 x-flows are all SLOW, especially the gold one and the black one running around in north jersey!!! anyone know who those two kids are???


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (silvervdubs99)*

damn, that black pos is all differnet colors right now and looks like hell. someone tell that kid to either paint his car or junk it, he is a disgrace to vw lovers everywhere.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (silvervdubs99)*

quote:[HR][/HR]damn, that black pos is all differnet colors right now and looks like hell. someone tell that kid to either paint his car or junk it, he is a disgrace to vw lovers everywhere.[HR][/HR]​
umm...i hope you aint talkin about mine......


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (turbodub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Thats where the a3 rear subframe comes in to play, alot more room in the back! 
ToddI am almost done collecting the parts for my A2 x-flow turbo setup. I will be using a t3/t4 also, what is your expected WHP goal? where in Jersey are you located? I would love to see this car in person. also who made the intake manifold for you? it is sweet!!! congrats on your project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im in central jersey, the local machine sop made teh intake,and im really not sure on the hp. But its gonna be some where in the range of high 200s on the stock block. [HR][/HR]​sweet that is right around the area that i am shooting for (250+ on stock internals)
I see a few people have used 1800vwparts. 1300 bucks is not bad for a low mileage engine and all the needed to complete the swap (mine came with an autothority chip, i didn't know that they have AMS chip now). Tom really knows this swap He was the one that did mine for me.
As for all A2 X-flows being slow







They definitely aren't the fastest things on the street, but coming for a 1.8 8v, it definitely is more of a fun car to drive. (turbo..coming soon will take car of the rest







)


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

ur right...authoirty chip...i am losing my mind


----------



## Schu16V (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (IwannaGTI)*

What is 1800vwparts? Do they have a website?


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Schu16V)*

thats their phone #...good guys


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (IwannaGTI)*

I am picking up a 94 Jetta this weekend for my donor car. 600 bucks. So I couldn't pass it up. Hope to do the swap in May sometime.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (BadassLilGolf)*

how many miles?


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (IwannaGTI)*

Not sure, a buddy of mine that is a VW tech found it in a yard. The battery is disconnected so he couldn't see the mileage. But he looked at in and said nothing was leaking and everything looked pretty good. So we are going to pull it and check the bearings and what not. So hopefully it is all good, I am just happy to have found a complete car so I don't have to part together harnesses, ecu, etc.


----------



## 97GLXVR6 (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (BadassLilGolf)*

I called Tom today and for my 86 GTi to be converted to a 2.0 the kit is gonna run me 1400 cuz I don't have a central electric car, I think that is a great deal still... My friends seem to think that is a rip off if they are such bargain hunters how come they have not given me any other suggestions? Exactly my point.. they think I can just buy a farkin' 2.0 an ecu and a harness and just throw it into an 86 sorry NOPE doesn't work that way.. sorry to vent but I just wanted to give a thumbs up to Tom and 1800vwparts for making it easy to do this swap =D I should be heading to New York sometime in the near future to pick up my swap kit!


----------



## GTI_Andy (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (97GLXVR6)*

Anyone do this swap in a Rabbit with out the power steering pump, if so how? 
I want to use as much A3 components as possible like A3 alternator with non AC bracket, A3 water pump and pulley because this is what i got right now. 
What do I do with the power steering pump and pulley? Can I just remove and use a shorter belt?


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GTI_Andy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Anyone do this swap in a Rabbit with out the power steering pump, if so how? 
[HR][/HR]​I used all rabbit stuff, including the alt (the A/C one). I just played with pulleys and belts till I found a setup that worked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI_Andy (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (sirhc)*

I know that method will work, but i was hoping to use the A3 stuff instead.. but not sure how to get around the non power steering issue


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (MyBlackGti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]damn, that black pos is all differnet colors right now and looks like hell. someone tell that kid to either paint his car or junk it, he is a disgrace to vw lovers everywhere.

umm...i hope you aint talkin about mine......







[HR][/HR]​i think the black car he's talking about is his own ....and it aint as slow as he says.


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ArpyArpad)*

I have a friend that put a x-flow into an 86 GTi and used the a3 alt. but left off the power steering and a/c. I think it was just a matter of finding the shorter belt. With mine I'm using an alt. from a 16v with my original pulleys on the crank and water pump and had to play with belts a little until I found one that fit right. I think it'll still go through some revisions.
Good luck,
Jason


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ilovemy92gti)*

bump for the best post


----------



## GTI_Andy (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (IwannaGTI)*

Word


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GTI_Andy)*

Thanx guys


----------



## GTI_Andy (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ilovemy92gti)*

How much taller is the OBDII throttle body because I still haven't put the motor in my rabbit yet and i'm worried about clearance issues...


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GTI_Andy)*

The OBDII tb will almost clear under the hood of a rabbit. That's what I have in mine and I cut a small hole in my hood but after getting it all together I think I only needed to cut out the hood supports that are a part of the bottom of the hood. I haven't had any problems but if you use rubber motor mounts the tb might knock on the hood under acceleration.
Jason


----------



## GTI_Andy (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Jason4)*

Cutting the hood?






















Can anyone else confirm this because the most I would cut is the hood support and not the hood...


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GTI_Andy)*

Like I said. After getting it all together and looking at it I don't think I needed to clearance the hood but if the engine twists much the tb will definatley hit the hood if it doesn't already rub against it. I think I'm going to get a new hood when I repaint my car and just massage it with a hammer instead of cutting it if I need more clearance. Also I've heard you can flip the tb over to get more room but I couldn't figure out how to do it. Maybe someone else is smarter than me(not too hard







)
Good luck,
Jason


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

I bumped it because it seems like some people might be needing it, enjoy!


----------



## smokin (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

bump because i did! so to ditch my ac do i need a non ac bracket as well as alt belt ps belt and pulley?


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (smokin)*

you need the A3 Poer steering bracket, alternator bracket, and I think you might need the pump too. I run 2 belts- a PS belt and a 6 rib that runs the Water pump, alt,


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

When I called Tom a while ago, he said he was running completely A2 accessories. I think- it was a while ago. Anyways, that is what I am planning on doing on my 1992 GTI 8v. Hopefully it will work!


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Jason4)*

very informative post.
Up


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

running all A2 accessories is the easy way out no doubt. I see very few X-flow swaps with a/c and a serp belt....IMHO v-belts totally suck. The serp belt & tensioner are an absolute pleasure to deal with as opposed to those antiquated v-belts...but they are easier and they do work...
it takes more time and effort to make a serp belt and a/c work correctly, and it is worth it IMO....but thats just my .02...


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

VERY IMPORTANT INFO: The thick red/black 2 pin harness at the fuse box. You will have no where to put it, Simply put a fuse in it 30 amp works fine. 
ALSO: There is a red/blue wire at the fuse box that need to get 12v switched power. If it doesnt get this the car wont work.
I hope this post helps somebody out, feel free to email or IM me. on aol my SN is thewbiscuts. have fun!


----------



## firebreathingbunny (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

Are there many differences in swapping the X-flow into a Scirocco? I need a new power plant in my 86 project.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (firebreathingbunny)*

http://www.psycode.com/aba


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (G60ING)*

Nobody has any real info as to swapping a A4 2.0L into a earlier chassis. The ABA is so cheap and commonly available and easier to swap in that nobody bothers with the new 2.0L.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (G60ING)*

the problem with the Mk4 is the wiring. Its more involved and the alarm etc is more integrated into the harness. Tach issues exist also. I saw a Mk4 VR6 swap into an A2 but thats more worth the effort - a 2.0 is just easier to do if its 98 and below....MOST people here stick to the OBD1 swaps, not even venturing into OBD2 territory from 96 - 98. And the story goes that OBD1 motors are built better so why even bother with a "cheaper" OBD2 96-98 engine. (Although my OBD2 has forged crank etc...it was an early 96, produced 10/95).


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

I would think that it would have a decent market for people with messed up engines/ECUs/etc who are just out of warranty.
A complete swap kit from a reputable retailer (1800VWPARTS I think) goes for $1000 shipped, IIRC. And that really is everything you need, plus a couple extras like AC delete as an option.
I would say ebay it with a high reserve...how did you get the car anyways?


----------



## smokin (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (A2RicedGTI)*

how about a cone filter size?


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (smokin)*

anyone with a 2.75 inch "outlet" will do.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (smokin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]bump because i did! so to ditch my ac do i need a non ac bracket as well as alt belt ps belt and pulley?[HR][/HR]​If you are running the entire x-flow (accessories) all you need is the non AC pulley for the PS pump, a different V-belt, and a shorter ribbed belt. I did this on my 92 Jetta x-flow (early OBDII also







) last month, but my ribbed belt length was different due to the fact that there is some sort of supercharger thingy in there







weird, huh!?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (blubayou)*

Ask and ye shall receive http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=176053


----------



## 2b rally golf (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (blubayou)*

i have my 2.0 motor out of a 96 jetta. i was (and still am) planning on retaining my digifant injection. as far as i have been told it will work i will just use my wiring harness with the 2.0 fuel rail. will everything else will plug up. has anyone on here even done this? i have been told that it will work but i want to know detailed facts if possible. also to all those who went no ps did you get the whole manual steering rack? from what i also understand the ps pump from the a3 will not work. but will my a2 pump fit on there? basically i want to hear from anyone who has kept there digifant and ps on the full 2.0 motor. 
BTW: my car is a 90 GTI. if that helps with anything


[Modified by 2b rally golf, 3:55 AM 10-11-2002]


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (2b rally golf)*

anyone have detailed instructions, pics even (i am dumb like that and can use the visuals) as to how to wire up the tach? I have had this setup for a while now, and now that i am turboed and would like to someday take my car to the track, I think a working tach would be somewhat useful.


----------



## smokin (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

bump- Im dumb like that too


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (smokin)*

OOO OOOOO me me me!!!! Ill tell yo tomorrow, Ill look under there. what you need to do its flip the cap open, right above the plug on the coil. there will be 2 pieces comming out of the coil. one is negative ( the one you need)you have to put a slide on connector on it and splice into the wire harness of the Guage cluster, Ill let you know what color tomorrow I think its green though.


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

I cant wait until I get my swap done.
-Postwhore


----------



## twwitdavw (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

A friend and I are putting a Xflow into an '85 gti. I had a source tell me that the Xflow wiring harness will not plug into the '85 fuse box. Does this sound correct?? Is the a difference in fuse boxes between '85 and '92?? Would I change the entire fuse box?? Any help would be great, we are starting the swap tonight.........


----------



## vultron (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (twwitdavw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I had a source tell me that the Xflow wiring harness will not plug into the '85 fuse box. Does this sound correct??[HR][/HR]​yes
quote:[HR][/HR] Is the a difference in fuse boxes between '85 and '92?? [HR][/HR]​yes again. 90-92 are a direct plugin for x-flows and vr6s obd1 anyway. i do beleive obd2 requires more work and modification.
quote:[HR][/HR]Would I change the entire fuse box?? [HR][/HR]​i *think* so but not sure on this one.
someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (vultron)*

This one seems to have floated off of the Hybrid/Swap forum, and Ive noticed some crossflow questions, so bump it back up.



_Modified by A2RicedGTI at 1:30 AM 6-10-2003_


----------



## 2b rally golf (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (A2RicedGTI)*

i am not sure if this has been answered yet but i'm going to ask anyways. i am starting my swap tommorow into my 90 gti. i need to know if i have to use my ps pump. i dont have the cash to get a manual rack so i am just going to stick with power steering. oh yea. i am running my alternator on a cutsom bracket and vbelts. it looks like the ps pump from the 96 will not work and i just want to make sure.
BTW: i decided to be stupid and stick with digifant. next year comes sds though.....


----------



## KONIDAWG (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (2b rally golf)*

i put obdII in my 87 gti, but used g60 fuel management. put a manual rack in dumped the a/c put a vr6 water pump pulley on, and bolted on a rabbit gti tranny.
and welded on a 3" exhaust. getting ready for the turbo!


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (KONIDAWG)*

Sorry to tell ya but you will have to use the pump, well you might not need the pump but you HAVE to have the bracket, thats for sure, If you dont have the stuff now just run it without the belt and do the manual thing for a while, thats what I did anyway. Hey 2BRally, Did I see you on Jefferson ave today?????(oct. 24) I saw a white A2 with black wheels lowered at an intersection. I gave the peace sign, didnt know who it was. If your starting your swap Ill come over and check you out. Im off on the 25th so drop me an email or something!


----------



## KONIDAWG (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

well that show you how much you don't know. i don't need the bracket. thats what the vr6 pulleys for. i run one serpentine belt.


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (KONIDAWG)*

great posts, I asked for it to be stickied up top
Mike


----------



## SimonH (May 28, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (VWMike81)*

Wanting some more input on a '97 short block with a Digi head on my '92 Jetta. I don't want the full crossflow. I have heard one good report. Can anyone add more?
Thanks.


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (SimonH)*

Hey Koni, what did you do? I run1 serp belt too, but its a wierd size. What pullies did you use and what size belt did you use?
Ive heard only good things about the Hybrid digi/crossflow swap. Great tourque as well as an increase in HP I think Ive seen numbers in the area of 135 or so for HP and the tourque was supposed to be off tha damn chain! and if you use the Rabbit head with the big valves its supposed to be even better. Do it and lemme know what happens!
P.S. Thanks for the props on the post-














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

Hey lets try to post some more pics of finished products, Im very interested in going turbo now so Im lookin for a few helpful pointers! and piping configurations


----------



## 2b rally golf (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

yea man that was me. i was on my way to bap geon to get my distrubitor bushing. my motor is in but i am waiting on the upper radiator hose to come in. sorry i didnt see your post earlier or i would have dropped you a line. i'll be posting the pics as soon as she's running. i have been working on it for about 20 hours straight








[Modified by 2b rally golf, 4:18 AM 10-27-2002]

[Modified by 2b rally golf, 4:18 AM 10-27-2002]


[Modified by 2b rally golf, 4:19 AM 10-27-2002]


----------



## rod16v (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

Hey Matt when you get that turbo, maybe you'll be ready for the RED ROCCO. HA HA. Have you gotten the new seats yet.
Rodney









HA HA


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (2b rally golf)*

Well hey, I workat Circuit City roadshop in Newport News, come by tomorrow and hello at a playa, we can go to your crib and check your swap out, I wanna see it!


----------



## 2b rally golf (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

i have to work tomorrow (mon) but tues if i have off i will stop by your work if your working. the motor is in and ready except for the upper radiator hose which will be in tommorow. in theory everything will work out and the car should start right up but i dont know about reality. we will just have to see what happens. i am not going to post pics until its running


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (2b rally golf)*

finished pic ehhh i started in may 2002...ended 2 weeks later...easy swap...but now I am going to go turbo soon....i want more power... I am changing from my 4k to an a3 tranny, a3 cluster. I now need to source the a3 speed sensor, cluster and a3 trans....anyone want a 4k trans??
pics...only one i have of it in the car.....i will take better ones soon








anyone know what i need to change in order to get the a3 cluster to work??


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (IwannaGTI)*

Can somebody take some pictures around the head? Im curious about what was done with all those emissions/airflow/vacume tubes. I know it should be stockish, but mine is going to be more frankensteinish...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

Anybody want to detail X-flow into A1 chassis troubles?
- Use of A1 mootor mounts?
- Use of Alt & P/S brakets?
- Use of K/S and ECU from non OBD-x? 
- It's a 10:1 compression motor, right?

TBerk


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (TBerk)*

I have this saved in my notes for A1s. I'm always looking for good x-flow/A1 notes.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=417855 
Jason


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

im in the prosess of looking for an engine and the 2L swap is looking to be the choice. but one question I have an 84 scirocco what would I do with the power steering pump....but I want to keep the nice belt


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

Anybody have recommendations for trannies (besides the original A3 unit) that match the ABA torque/hp curves? I currently have the stock ACN tranny mated to the tall block.


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (IwannaGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]finished pic ehhh i started in may 2002...ended 2 weeks later...easy swap...but now I am going to go turbo soon....i want more power... I am changing from my 4k to an a3 tranny, a3 cluster. I now need to source the a3 speed sensor, cluster and a3 trans....anyone want a 4k trans??[HR][/HR]​Good move on going with the A3 TRanny Specially since you going boost. I recently had got rid of my AUG for a CHE and what a difference. The longer gearing helps nicely and dosent top out at 105mph








quote:[HR][/HR]Anybody have recommendations for trannies (besides the original A3 unit) that match the ABA torque/hp curves? I currently have the stock ACN tranny mated to the tall block.[HR][/HR]​besides the A3 Tranny i would go with a g60 tranny but that is more work involved. or stick with the ACN. If i am correct the ACN has a sweet 5th gear







. I plan on putting in the ACN fifth on my CHE tranny sometime over the winter.
As for pics this is my setup pre-turbo


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

would it be that bad to use a 4k tranny.....or is it a pain, i would love to be able to keep the 4k i like the gearing


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (roccostud)*

here is my question full a3 conversion dash and all,obd2 with a/c the lower rad hose is gonna be pinched by the comp. what is the fix? is there another rad that will work.because the a/c is staying.really after i went through the trouble of putting the dash and the a3 heater box in the car


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (dubweizer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here is my question full a3 conversion dash and all,obd2 with a/c the lower rad hose is gonna be pinched by the comp. what is the fix? is there another rad that will work.because the a/c is staying.really after i went through the trouble of putting the dash and the a3 heater box in the car[HR][/HR]​ha ha, clearance IS a problem isn't it? I moved the rad/ac condensor out about an inch on the pass. side and made a bracket for the bottom rad peg. I used a hydro front mount and two washers on top of it that I made to fit, along with a "thinner" M10 1.5 thread pitch nut...that gave me enough clearance for the bottom rad hose....I had to get the high pressure line from condensor to compressot lengthened as well...convert to 134a (I used a G60 compressor) and I have been cool ever since....


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

When you do a crossflow swap, does it matter what coil you use? I didnt get the one off the donar car, so I just have my digifant coil and a MSD blaster 3 and 6a. Will either of these work?
ALso, I have a OBDII motor, but an OBDI wiring harness/ECU that I am going to use. MSD says you cant use their 6A ignition with a post 95 car (OBDII, basically) ANybody know why you cant use a 6A with a OBDII car? Because if its ECU/wiring related than I should be able to run it just fine...but if its something else...


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

anyone know what would happen if i used a 4k tranny with a x- flow engine, if at all possible i would love to keep it


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (roccostud)*

4k tranny is fine, any 020 transmission is fine. 16v requires 16v clutch disc, 8v requires 8v clutch disc. IWANNAGTI has a 4k w/ .75 5th and a Peloquin kit..runs fine...tight gears....good for all motor...bad for boost...


----------



## TheTrader (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

Im runnin an AUG right now....
Its perfict for na with the 5th swaped to be longer.


----------



## TommyC83 (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (TheTrader)*

wish i wasnt blind or i would have posted in here first but
can i use the digi1 setup on an aba swap into a rabbit, also the car its going into was carbed in addition to the digi1 setup, and the actual motor itself what else will i need to make this work i.e. aditional harnesses or parts of the fuel system. The reason i ask about the digi1 is because i am looking to turbo in the furture after i get the car up and running. and when getting digi! what all should i make sure i get?
Thanks


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (TommyC83)*

Excellent post BTW...
Here's mine...








After the paint job...
















1990 Corrado with a 1999 ABA. Upside down throttle body, etc blah blah blah.
BTW: I'm using an A2 Power steering pump and bracket.







It has AC but it doesn't work. For those interested you'll need a G60 compressor.


[Modified by vw mofo, 8:47 AM 11-20-2002]


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

just want to say this is an awsome thread for all interested in this swap.i just finished mine,but i went the extra mile and did the dash swap and all the junk that goes along with that.i think maybe we should post some info on here for people who want to do that as well.i know there are probably easier ways to do it than i did,but my car is all a3 from headlight to tail light i used the heater box kneebar pedals and colum. and it all looks stock so if anybody would like info or if you have a better way let me know.i also have air and cruise.
98 od2 swap
BTW if doing this swap and using the dash and all the harness i do not reccommed using the stuff or a donor car that is a cabrio that is where mine was from and there is alot more crap to sort through due to the top and all that.just my 2 cents


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (vw mofo)*

vw mofo-
I'm not hating at all but why did you swap in an X-flow into your corrado. You already had EFI and could have used your digi1 for a turbo or something.
In any case, it's the FIRST Corrado I've seen with an ABA. Congrats...
Jason


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (vdubspeed)*

Long story...








- Bought the car in January 01. 
- Charger went in February 01.
- Was about to order a turbo kit, got comp test and leak down. Two cylinders were making less than 1/2 of the comp they should have.
- $2000+ for a rebuild, still no boost 85HP woo.








- $3500+ for a vr swap
- $1200 installed for an xflow.
You do the math...








At any rate, I just bought another Corrado to replace this one.







I don't have the time or money to make it fast. So hopefully whoever buys it will continue with my plans.
You're probably going to start to see alot more Corrado's showing up with atleast xflow heads on them as the original 1.8's start to get tired. I know of at least three others and one that has the complete engine like mine.


----------



## msnafu (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (vw mofo)*

excellent looking swapa nd great looking car! Could you take a detailed picture of that inverted TB and explain how you ran the throddle cable? A lot of people say that they have inverted theirs but never give any hints or tips that might make it easier. Also did you just put a K&N air filter at the end of your intake? If so, whats the part number? Ive asked many times and nobody seams to know. Thanks...


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (msnafu)*

Hey VW Mofo, I have the same exact plate! good choice. About the TB, I dint flip a thing I just put it in. The only thing that hit was the little bladder that controls the throttle after let off. I didnt know till way later when I saw a very small indention in the reinforcment for the hood. So what! Now if your runnin OBD2 that might be an issue, I have yet to see one done in person.


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

My car is a full ABA swap. Motronic OBD2, etc...
Here's a pic of the TB. Hope it helps.








My hood wouldn't close with it right side up. G60 hoods sit VERY low. The car has a VR6 hood on it now, but I'm too lazy to turn the TB back right side up.








Oh and the filter is a p-flow knockoff from Denon I think.








I didn't do the swap, but knowing what I know now, I absolutely would try it!


[Modified by vw mofo, 8:10 AM 11-21-2002]


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (vw mofo)*

i don't have any pics of this yet but i took the t/cable and cut some of the cover off of it at the fire wall to give me more exposed cable and then ran it between the intake and the valve cover and it is very clean and works great.just another option


----------



## msnafu (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (vw mofo)*

Thanks for taking the pic vw mofo. Ive even had people tell me to use the passat X-flow head because the cable runs on top of the intake manifold but that looks like easy modifications and is a lot cheaper. Im also going to look at dubwisers suggestion at running the cable between the head and the valve cover. This is the last mod I have to do before the wireing


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (msnafu)*

here's mine again, just cause my other post got messed up by moving pics:
















It is in here:








These pics are old, so some things are different now. 
-I have eliminated the AC altogether (had just the compressor before, to run the belt on it). 
-There is now a 19 row mocal oil cooler where the AC condensor used to be. 
-The battery is now a red top, relocated behind the passenger seat.
-The intake piping only goes to the original battery location (less heatsoak with a shorter pipe), where I now have a stock A3 airbox with a drop in, rather than the open filter. 
It is now taking a long winter nap, so hopefully more will be on the way


----------



## msnafu (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (blubayou)*

looks like a lot of fun. Any numbers, like HP, Tq, 0-60, and 1/4 mile?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (msnafu)*

Nah, I don't drag, and haven't had a chance to dyno yet. I did run it at Lime Rock a few weeks ago and faired pretty well. I wasn't supposed to time cause it was a driver's school, but I had my camera mounted in the car, so I got some rough estimates of time by the ticker on the camera http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (blubayou)*

I'll get to the dyno this spring, I hope


----------



## JNZZL (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

what is the x-flow. can someone please tell me


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (JNZZL)*

X-flow is the name given to the engines where the intake air comes in on one side of the head and leaves on the other. The term x-flow or crossflow is most commonly used when referring to new model 2.0 code ABA engines but back in the 70s VW ran x-flow heads on their small displacement motors. However the intake/exhaust went in and came out opposite of todays X-flow heads/motors.


----------



## banacaspyder (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

anyone have any info to do this swap in mk1? im pretty much done with mine.. im at college now so i havent had a chance to work on it for a few months, ive still got wiring left i have to move the fuel lines towthe other side, timing, all the radiator hoses and all that good stuff left... ive got this link http://www.psycode.com/aba which has been a GReat help, but havent been able to find anything else. 
thanks for help.. its in an 88 cabriolet. mk1 chassis


----------



## GTI_Andy (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (banacaspyder)*

I'm doing an OBD2 swap in my rabbit as well. I'm using all the wires off the donor car from engine compartment wires to fuse box and interior wires...
I haven't had time to figure it out cause it's winter now and the car is in storage so I can't play with it anymore till spring.
*Left over plugs for 1997-1998 2.0L 8v* 
*Turn Signal Harness* 
Yellow Plug: Yellow/Light Blue = ?
Black Plug: Black/Blue, Blue, Red/Yellow, Black = ?

*Fuse Box* 
Harness E Green Colour: Red/Yellow, Red/Black = ? 
*Instrument Cluster* 
Brown Plug: Brown/Green to Big yellow Plug = Air Bag ?
White Plug: Brown/Red = ?
Blue Plug: Red wire = ?
Radio Harness
Brown Plug: Brown wire = ?
Brown Plug: Brown/White, Grey/Green = ?
Black Plug: Red/White = ?
Black Plug: Black wire = ?
*VAG Harness* 
Light Grey Plug: Yellow, Grey/White = ?
*Engine Harness* 
Blue Plug: Blue/White = ?
Yellow Plug: Black/grey = ?
Green Plug: Red, Red/White = ?
I was told that a few of the wires needed to be spliced together but i couldn't understand why unless a module or soemthing was missing...











[Modified by GTI_Andy, 6:56 PM 12-11-2002]


----------



## smokin (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GTI_Andy)*

I need help! temp guage doesnt work . car runs good w/O2 unpluged surges when it is. According to bentley, computer is locked down prolly because its not recving a signal from any temp sensors. if anyone can help me out id appreciate it. 91 gti w/ 95 OBD1 harness., thanks


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (smokin)*

replace your temp sensor and the O2 smokin man..they are VERY important sensors...and relatively cheap...
unplug the coolant temp sensor, see if anything changes, if not, its probably bad. I would replace it and the O2 if you can scrape together a little (under $100) cash...
The best is to use VAG-COM. Get the CEL's and work through it...otherwise its guesswork...


----------



## BigJohnson (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

So I've recently been looking into the x-flow swap. I have a 90 8v that I want to add some power to, but I need to keep the reliablity that I have now. I'm also a soon-to-be college student so money is an issue. I think that the x-flow swap is my best bet? What do you guys think? Also have a question its probably gonna sound dumb but what cars had the obd1 engine and what had the obd 2 and what are the major differences. Also what would I expect to pay for this swap if I did it with my father? And if you got a chance check out my project so far and tell me if you think my car is worthy of a new engine. http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=BigJohnson50&album_id=115947


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (BigJohnson)*

Im sure its in this post somewhere, but OBDI was from 1993-1995.5 (if you get a "95" engine your arent 100% for sure going to have OBDI) OBDI was from 1996-1999.
Whats the difference? OBDII has more diagnostic systems and a more anal computer. If you do significant mods to a OBDII car (cams, possibly intake/exhaust, turbo, etc) you will have to reburn the ECU. There are extra sensors that you have to hook up (all I know of is the extra O2 sensor)
OBDI had some oil squirters in the block which also makes it more desireable.


----------



## GTI_Andy (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (A2RicedGTI)*

Can anybody answer my questions posted above?


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GTI_Andy)*

His name is Robert Bentley...








Seriously, the A3 Bentley has diagrams that will allow you to trace any wire in the harnesses. The reason most of us don't get into specific wiring talk is that unless you take notes when you do it, you gotta go back into the Bentley and start reading diagrams, which is not much fun unless your doing it for YOUR car...not somebody elses...and discussing wiring gets VEERY wordy...
I'll look em all up and label them for $5








Maybe we should start a thread on reading the Bentley Wiring diagrams...they are INVALUABLE when swapping...
BTW...I would not use the A3 interior harness in a rabbit, its got too much extra junk and the dash switches etc are different....use an A2 harness...see silvervdubs post about converting a rabbit to CE2...good luck!


----------



## deathhare (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

Has anyone called 1800vwparts to find out a complete pricing on a kit w/motor for a rabbit?


----------



## BigJohnson (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (deathhare)*

Anyone who did the project. How long did it take you to pull your engine out and get the new one in and running?


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (BigJohnson)*

I started my swap on spring break it took roughly 2 weeks to do, The electrical stuff will kick your ass, (thats why I made the post). It was a while until I could get all of the bugs worked out. Have you started yet? Im going to post some pics in a few days. Pics are so cool!


----------



## GTI_Andy (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

quote:[HR][/HR]His name is Robert Bentley...








Seriously, the A3 Bentley has diagrams that will allow you to trace any wire in the harnesses. The reason most of us don't get into specific wiring talk is that unless you take notes when you do it, you gotta go back into the Bentley and start reading diagrams, which is not much fun unless your doing it for YOUR car...not somebody elses...and discussing wiring gets VEERY wordy...
I'll look em all up and label them for $5









Maybe we should start a thread on reading the Bentley Wiring diagrams...they are INVALUABLE when swapping...
BTW...I would not use the A3 interior harness in a rabbit, its got too much extra junk and the dash switches etc are different....use an A2 harness...see silvervdubs post about converting a rabbit to CE2...good luck![HR][/HR]​Just for your information I looked all the wires up already that's why I made the above post of those plugs that areleft over or unclear from the swap. Also from what I was told a few of those wires need to be spliced together which I did not mention cause someone told me already but I wanted to double check it here incased i misled someone that is taking it down for their swap. 
I saw silverveedubs post but it doesn't answer my above questions.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GTI_Andy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I made the above post of those plugs that areleft over or unclear from the swap.[HR][/HR]​with a multimeter and a Bentley, almost nothing is unclear or left over....
have fun sorting it out..you'll be happy when your done












[Modified by PAGTI91, 5:44 AM 12-17-2002]


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (TommyC83)*

HELP!!!!
I'm right in the middle of this swap and can't figure out how to use the A3 acc. with out using A/C... Is there a special bracket for the alternator?? somebody help me please. I really wanna finish this before christmas


----------



## deathhare (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Nefarious1.8t)*

I think you use the vr6 non-a/c water pump pulley and thats it. Call up Tomas Tuning in the bay area and ask. I know they do this alot.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Nefarious1.8t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HELP!!!!
I'm right in the middle of this swap and can't figure out how to use the A3 acc. with out using A/C... Is there a special bracket for the alternator?? somebody help me please. I really wanna finish this before christmas[HR][/HR]​HO HO HO...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=176053


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HELP!!!!
I'm right in the middle of this swap and can't figure out how to use the A3 acc. with out using A/C... Is there a special bracket for the alternator?? somebody help me please. I really wanna finish this before christmas
HO HO HO...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=176053 







[HR][/HR]​Hmmmm... wonder why the search never showed me that thread. eh, oh well...
Thanks


----------



## quickyg60 (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (msnafu)*

i hope i dont see anymore x-flow corrados thats a step backwards
nice car though


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (quickyg60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i hope i dont see anymore x-flow corrados thats a step backwards
nice car though[HR][/HR]​ha ha...you'll be seeing lots..with turbos...you won't think its a step back when your looking at tail lights...


----------



## quickyg60 (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

i ll beleive it when i see it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## quickyg60 (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (quickyg60)*

working on a VR no 2.slow will ever beat


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (quickyg60)*

do you want to make a wager? my xflow is getting a wee bit of boost soon


----------



## BlauSlc92 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (IwannaGTI)*

Either clutch will work with this swap? Which kit should I buy? I see that the older sachs 8v kit does NOT come with throw out bearing, so should I use a 2.0l one? Thanks guys
Derrick


----------



## nickcook_01 (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (BlauSlc92)*

Hey guys I am doing a full 2.0 crossflow swap into a rabbit, I want to know what radiator, rad. fan, and rad. hose combination worked best for everyone that did this swap.
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## GTI_Andy (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (nickcook_01)*

I'm using the 16v rocco long rad and as for the hose I'm using the upper crossflow hose. As for the bottom hose I'm not sure yet cause my car is still a project.


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GTI_Andy)*

Are you just supposed to use A3 radiator hoses, or can I get away with generic radiator hose and bend it around to where it needs to be? In an A2


[Modified by A2RicedGTI, 4:25 AM 1-12-2003]


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (A2RicedGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are you just supposed to use A3 radiator hoses, 
[Modified by A2RicedGTI, 4:25 AM 1-12-2003][HR][/HR]​YES.


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

Im trying to avoid buying this new, if possible. And with the junkyards aroud here that means shipping it from somewhere, and I dont even know exactly what I need.








$58 new. Upper radiator hose.


[Modified by A2RicedGTI, 6:28 AM 1-14-2003]


----------



## BlauSlc92 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (A2RicedGTI)*

Ack.. another question from me. If I use a manifold from the Aba, will a regular dual downpipe fit ok? In first post you said you had no problem, but on TT's site it says quote:[HR][/HR]"If you are installing the engine in an A2 chassis (‘85-’92) get the ABA exhaust manifold and downpipe. You need the A3 downpipe or a TT downpipe in order to accomodate the taller block" [HR][/HR]​so does this mean any new manifold along with any dual downpipe will work? Or MUST I use an A3 downpipe or TT downpipe? Kinda confusing.


[Modified by BlauSlc92, 11:38 PM 1-14-2003]


----------



## blackgold (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (BlauSlc92)*

OK.. I've taken some time away from my car... It's been sitting in hiatus waiting for me to remotivate myself. I'm back. I am still tackling the rev limiter. I've tried a buncha different things.. HOW DO YOU DO AWAY with the rev limiter? Over 5k, it shuts down for a few seconds... Again.. 86 GTi. obd1 xflow with giac chip, 272 cam other stuff... thanks guys...
Brian


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (blackgold)*

a3 cluster i have been told with a speed sensor...got sensor and cluster for under 100


----------



## blackgold (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (IwannaGTI)*

there has to be a way with the A2 cluster. I'm told there is.







thanks..
Brian


----------



## X-FlowA2 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

Yes, you need to use the cruise control/MFA from a late model jetta/golf. the 3 pin version. Thats what ive heard but I have yet to do it.


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

im going to be doing a crossflow in my 87 gli.. i plan on doing the a3 dash swap.. would using the a3 fusebox be easier than just getting the ce2 fusebox.. im kinda in the dark here and would prefer to know what im doing before i start(things go a bit smoother that way).. any info is greatly appreciated..thanks


----------



## blackgold (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (secretproject3)*

A3 fuse block is CE2...
Brian


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (blackgold)*

ahh thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (secretproject3)*

Thought i would bring this back from the dead.i hope somebody can help me out here 91 gti 98 obd2 a2 subframe it is all in and running but not that i changed the rear mount from braken to new the motor is sitting higher on the pass side and it is hitting the frame rail on hard acc.i am using the stock mounts from my a2.it worked fine with a bad rear mount so i know there is something as far as this mount goes i need to change and btw it is the p.s. pulley hitting


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (dubweizer)*

I used the A3 subframe and the VR6 rear mount, fits a lt better, and let me use a stiffer mount (VR6) to take up some movement


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (blubayou)*

that is all fine and good but that does not answer my question what mount and bracket do you use with an A2 subframe.i really do not want to take the subframe back out this thing is on it's way to the paint shop in like 2 weeks and if i have to i'll fab a rear mount bracket,but i know you guys are using the mount from something vw


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (dubweizer)*

quote:[HR][/HR] btw it is the p.s. pulley hitting[HR][/HR]​







The p/s pulley is not near the frame rail at all...do you mean the crank pulley, the little outer most one that spins the p/s belt? Whats your mount setup currently? I have not had that problem on several swaps...sounds like you have crap mounts if your engine is moving around that much...
remeber there are different types of rear and front mounts for an A2 so be specific....


[Modified by PAGTI91, 9:52 AM 3-27-2003]


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

ok yes it is the pulley on the crank that is hitting .i am using all the a2 stuff with all new mounts and a poly insert in the rear ,but the motor is for some reason tilted to the drivers side .i did not have this problem until i replaced the rear mount but i know that the reason it was setting down was that the rear mount was bad.now i am using the rear mechanical mount not the hydro one like in the late 16v cars.i don't know if that will make a differance or if a have the wrong bracket on the block.but as far as i know it all came off my old motor.(it took me like a year to get the swap done)i had alot going on.


----------



## volksport1987 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (dubweizer)*

for those who have obdII in a ce2 car here is how you get the tach to work. run a wire from the neg side of coil, the obdII coil is not the same as an obdI, i does not have the nuts to put the wire under. i soldered mine to the neg side under the little cover. run the wire that you installed to G1\12 color should be green\black. it works try it. i will get some pics up soon.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (volksport1987)*

A2 throttle cable how to. on a obd2 flip the throttle body 180 degrees. and use a 8v rocco throttle cable. this was discovered by volksport1987. compliments of my project car. 84 model


----------



## COUPE-VR6 (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

what is the differances between obd1 and obd2, how can you tell, which is better?


----------



## GeeYou (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (alpinegli)*

Where is 1800vwparts located? I am looking into doing an obd1 swap in my 87 gti and it seems like these guys are really knowledgable when it comes to xflow swaps. I am in connecticut and I would much rather get all the parts from one place then try to source them all myself.


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (dubweizer)*

i really wanna do the cross flow swap in my 88 jetta but i really would like to know how much wiring is really involved?my car is digifant 2 injection and it would be me and my mechanic doing the swap.i've never done anything like this and he has only swapped chevy and ford motors.i just don't wanna get in over my head and never have my car run again.thanks...


----------



## COUPE-VR6 (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (jetmk2)*

Finally got mine in,





























I hope these pictures work


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (alpinegli)*

real nice, looks like you kept the a/c?


----------



## GeeYou (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (alpinegli)*

alpinegli, how long did the swap take? did you do it yourself? i am just wondering because i am considering the going the same route in my GTI.


----------



## COUPE-VR6 (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GeeYou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]alpinegli, how long did the swap take? did you do it yourself? i am just wondering because i am considering the going the same route in my GTI.[HR][/HR]​Um well my mechanic did all the work, and it took a little over a week, but it would have taken a lot less longer but somhow ther was double some of the factory harness, and i guess it was a wireing nightmere, plus he had other jobs going too, but it wasn't that long.


----------



## COUPE-VR6 (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (alpinegli)*

what are some upgrades i can do to this moter befor going all out and turboing it. I already have techtonics exaust, and intake what else can i do, what is a good chip, how much and where, an pics of any mods would be nice. thanks.


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (dubweizer)*

hey guys .in a few months i'm gonna do this swap in my 88 jetta digi 2 and i'm gonna order the kit from 1800vwparts.i was thinking though....when i get the new motor in and the wring harness in do i just swap the fuse panel and plug in the wiring harness?or will i have to take my dash apart and stuff?my car is ce 1 wiring.and also i was thinking when i swap my car to ce2 wiring will that automatically give me the motronic set up?because i wanna ditch digi.thanks and sorry so long but just wondering if i'm thinking right at all...


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

ok if you are using the a2 subframe what rear mount did you use.the mech,or the late a2 16v hydo? as i posted before i was using the a2 mech mount and the motor sat unlevel now i am using a modded a3 rear mount but i want to know what everyone else w a2 subframes are using


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (dubweizer)*

O.k., here are some of my many questions, car is a 1984 rabbit vert. Engine is an 1995 OBD1, I am using the longblock and converting everything to Motronic, bye bye CIS.
Engine mounts, they are all toast, should I just replace them with stock? I found polys a bit too harsh on my old A2 GTI and of course A1's already have less suspension travel.
How did any of you mount the ECU in the rain tray, pics?
The wiring harness, did you cut new holes or run through existing grommet holes. I don't want to pull the old harness out since it has all the lighting and ancilliary functions.
Manual steering rack, one bushing is toast, but the the whole rack seems to be dirty inside. What can I clean this with (engine/brake cleaner?) and what is best to re-grease it?
Accesories, can I use the A3 accesories even though I am not running PS or AC?
If not, what do I need (A2 alternator, etc).
There's more but that's a start.


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Dirtydog)*

what does the sensor on the intake manifold do. It is the two wire sensor behind the two nipples on the left side of the intake mani. I see that the pic of the swap above has this sensor wires just cut off. Is this an important sensor for running the motor or is it not important at all? Please help because I need to know if I have to get a new sensor because mine is melted.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Okixtreme)*

its the air temp sensor and it definately NEEDS to be hooked up. That guy has a Check engine light right now and should get his isht fixed unless the wires are neatly hidden










[Modified by PAGTI91, 4:34 AM 4-23-2003]


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

Anyone know any answers to my questions? And some more, for the fuel lines, is it possible to run rubber gas hose from the old steel tubing to the fuel rail on the ABA or is it too much pressure to use hose clamps?


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Dirtydog)*

my .02 - 
mounts - I hate A1 mounts, get what you can tolerate...probly stock if you drive alot...
ECU mounted in rain tray - Yup, I drilled a big hole on the pass. side of the rain tray an then put the harness through and used the factory rubber grommet in the hole., its not that bad...I have seen people notch the rain tray and press the factory harness grommet in place.
Harnesses - I spliced the old A2 CE2 ac/rad harness into the A3, so I didn't need tha big black box in the engine bay. Used existing holes except for the ECU in the rain tray. 
I used an A3 lighting harness, but in your case I would keep what you have in, that old harness has like 5 hotwires in the whole thing ha ha...j/k...
you can use A3 accessories...its a tight fit in a A1...but it fits.


----------



## BlauSlc92 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

So wait a sec, you guys didnt use the new fan control module? What did you use, just the old stuff to control the fan? Does the Aba engine harness have something that controls this fan module?


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (BlauSlc92)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Does the Aba engine harness have something that controls this fan module?[HR][/HR]​The black box module in the ABA engine is for Fan Control and the a/c. I cut it out and used A2 stuff cause its easier for a/c (A3 stuff does not match up with A2 interior controls to well) and it gets rid of that big black thing. 
You won't get any CEL's by removing it, its not monitored by the ECU. But you will have to find a way to rig up your rad fan. Or if you have no plans for a/c, just keep it and splice in the A2 fan switch or buy an A3 fan switch.


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

Thanks for the info PAGTI91, I guess I am keeping A1 stock mounts but I think I will go with diesels since they are a litle more robust. As for wiring, not too bad, I have the Bentley for both cars and the wiring on the A1 is very simple. I'm an electrician so it's a lot easier for me to deal with the wiring. The A3 stuff as far as engine harnessing is pretty good, much better in the way it fans out rather than the one piece A1 looms that wrap the whole engine bay dropping off wires. I'm using the new A3 harness complete but retaining all of the A1 lights/signalling wiring. Does anyone know if an A1 rad is adequate for the 2.0L? Or would I be best to go to A2 or Scirocco?


----------



## eastcoastdubs (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Dirtydog)*

very nice thread.
I'm looking around for a 2.0 aba engine at the moment to put in my 82 rocco.
I have read this thread completely and I am still not clear wether anyone has successfully ran WITHOUT a/c or power steering.
anyone in EASTERN PA are that can help me with this swap when all parts are located.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (eastcoastdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoastdubs* »_I have read this thread completely and I am still not clear wether anyone has successfully ran WITHOUT a/c or power steering.
anyone in EASTERN PA are that can help me with this swap when all parts are located.

ya, its been done with no a/c and ps without problems, get a water pump pulley and run the smaller belt around crank, water pump and alternator, thats pretty much all you have to do. You can remove the p/s pulley/pump/brackets. 
There is a handful of us that could help you in central PA, don't know about the eastern scene. yours is going to be a little harder going into a rocco, not much, but its not as easy as a swap into a 90-92 A2.


----------



## eastcoastdubs (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

yea. I am dreading the wiring to the fuse box. BUT
I just found someone in jersey that I can get the engine and everything else in the enginebay i want and trans if so, along with all dash components and fuse box for $600. I know the a3 dash in a rocco has been done a few times but it takes quite awhile to fit everything correctly i can run everything stock ce2 which would be nice.
we'll see what happens


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (eastcoastdubs)*

As eastcoastdubs said, I hadn't seen anyone really say they ran no AC and no PS. Anyone have a picture of this or know which combination of pulleys/belts works? I have the A3 alternator and would rather keep this, can I swap a V belt pulley in and use that?
As for wiring, it isn't really that hard, if you have both Bentleys it's just matching them up. A lot of it is common sense tracing components/sensors and marking wires properly when you remove/add them. I am swapping into an 84 rabbit which is a similar fuse block to yours, the 82 block is even smaller and simpler. You might want to upgrade to an 84 and later style A1 fuse block because it has more relay slots. I found excellent wiring info here: http://scirocco.psycode.com/aba/nigel/wiring.html
So far this is very accurate in my checks, and his car is a scirocco.


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Dirtydog)*

Can anyone tell me if you can run a complete crossflow with no AC and no PS using the A3 alternator? Also, other than the motor mounts, is there anything I should raid from the old 1.8?


----------



## blackgold (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

Haven't checked this in awhile.. I got my pulley conversion done... from V belts to a serp belt with AC and no power steering... (the VR6 water pump pulley did the trick) To get it to run right, I'm running a 50" belt... it comes off the crank over the top of the water pump, underneath the AC and over the alt... Only problem I ran into was that my AC lines were not long enough for the AC in it's new lower position. I put a G60 AC compressor in to avoid swapping lines over, but now that I have to have them extended anyways, I'm going to put an A3 comp back in and go to the compression fittings... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I also finally got rid of the rev limiter, it's an entirely new car....








Brian


----------



## 95jettamk3 (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

i just got the motor in tonighti ts a obd I in a 92 golf,the harness is in and its plugged in butt im not gettin any spark or signal to the coil ,the fuel pump isnt kickin in when try to start or the gage cluster it shows miles and time butt no warninng lights,any info would be helpfull,
thank you


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (95jettamk3)*

No spark? Does the starter rotate the engine or not?
Try bridging the fuel pump like it says in the A2 bently


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (A2RicedGTI)*

ok heres the deal i have a 87 Golf Gl and its got a bad engine shes a automatic and i wanna switch her over to manual but i also want a x-flow. shes a 4 dr. my step dad is pretty good with cars and such but im still in the learning phase. im just wondering how many man hours and how much this will cost just about.


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Misfit)*

Ive heard the close ratio trannys (uhh, 4k?) are really good for 2.0 engines. 
There are a couple wiring things for the tranny(just disabling the "dont start while its out of park" device). The extra parts can be had at a junkyard for less than $50, Im sure.
If you can figure those out on your own you should be able to tackle a cross flow swap, but be warned- it might take a while for a noob. I would definately go with a crossflow kit from 1800Vwparts- youll get everything you need. One of my problems as a no-nothing-er while doing a crossflow has been buying the wrong parts...got an OBDII engine by accident, had to find ECU and wiring harness etc...Its $1000-1200 and it seems like you can do it a lot cheaper on your own, but youll end up getting really close to that buying all the stuff that didnt come with the motor...vacume stuff, cone filter, new fuel lines, possibly some stripped components, etc.


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (A2RicedGTI)*

It's pretty hard to say how much time and money. It's heavily dependent on where you live, how easy to come by parts are in your area, and your level of mechanical and electrical knowledge and skills. I have never attempted a swap before now, but I have always worked on my own cars and have learnt things as I go along. In my opinion the swap is a lot easier than I thought, both mechanically and electrically. This swap is so well documented by so many people it is very easy to make a complete list of parts you need, therefore avoiding buying the wrong thing. For cost, my rabbit cost me $1500.00, a 1995 OBDI 2.0L with all acc. and tranny (100,000kms) and complete wiring harness, ECU, MAF, coil, drive shafts etc. cost me $1500.00. I estimate another $200.00 or so in misc. parts. These prices are all in Can. dollars. As for time, I am doing my swap when I have time so it is taking a while. I am also re-carpetting and swapping a leather MK1 interior in and changing the interior from blue to black. Also in the works are 10.1" front brakes, new suspension, tires/wheels and more odds and ends. I hope to be done in a month, and I started in Jan. However like I said I am doing a bit here and there, people here have done the whole swap in a day or two.
As for the 4K tranny, great in low gears, crappy cruising at 4-5K RPM at higher speeds due to short gearing. The solution is to swap a 5th gear from another VW to give you a taller gear (MK3 CHE 5th for example).


_Modified by Dirtydog at 2:15 PM 5-7-2003_


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Dirtydog)*

im lookin at gettin a parts car from a junkyard down the street from me. complete rearend damage. so if i get one of them what other parts would i need?


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Misfit)*

Here is my parts list for my OBDI into a 1992 GTI(doing this from memory):
1995 2.0L motor
ECU
ECU wiring harness and engine wiring harness (make sure its still on the engine)
Exhaust manifold and downpipe
OXS
K&N cone filter (dont need the tank though)
All coolant hoses
Air intake hose (the fat one)
Two flexible fuel lines that go to and from fuel pressure regulator (A2 ones will work, but they are bent so that they want to go into the timing belt, which is fine if you have cover...scary if you dont)
_The little stuff_ 
Block off for extra coolant hose to overflow tank on A2 radiator
6 (or was it 5? Im pretty sure 6) stretch bolts in the center of the flywheel
30 amp fuse for ignition relay
14 guage or so connector for A2 starter activate terminal. A3 one wont fit.
If you get a car with an auto tranny, you need a new coolant tree outlet on the side of the head. Its $14 or so at the dealer.
_ If you want to pass smog:_
Idle valve
EGR stuff on back of manifold and near air intake box
Canister purge solenoid
(maybe that vacume thing under the raintray near the master cylinder...havnt figured out what it does yet!)
_Stuff you probably want to do while your down there_ 
Clutch upgrade/replacement
Engine mounts, if you want
Spark plugs, wires, cap & rotor
Valve cover gasket (since you have the intake manifold off for the spark plugs)
Gasket between upper and lower intake manifolds
Oil (duh, but get enough to do a oil change after a 100 miles or so if the engine has been sitting a long time, so get one cheap filter and one good one)
Power steering fluid replacement
Radiator flush (get rid of rust in coolant system)
New coolant pump (only $30-50, such a pain to replace in the car, so critical)
Lock-tite all bolts facing sideways or down
_Stuff you wont need that you might think you will:_ 
Brakes can remain intact, so no new fluid
A3 radiator, radiator fan assembly or wiring (might be different for OBDII, although the dual fan shroud is supposedly a easy upgrade for an A2 rad)
A3 headlight wiring harness (heard you need this for OBDII)
A3 airbox (wont fit I hear, I never tried. Get the MAF of course)
A3 cluster, fusebox (CE2 cars dont need it, at least), interrior wiring not going directly to fusebox from engine bay (might be different for OBDII)
Throttle cable, clutch cable, pedal assembly (need rocco TB cable for OBDII, I hear)
As far as conversion specific parts...I dont think there are any. Everything is on one car or the other.
thats all I can remember at this point. Maybe that will save somebody a trip to the junkyard or parts store.

_Modified by A2RicedGTI at 6:43 PM 5-9-2003_


_Modified by A2RicedGTI at 6:43 PM 9-26-2003_


----------



## tlong (Jan 1, 2003)

Somebody should do this same type of post for the 1.8t and VR6 swaps. That would round out this forum pretty nicely. Anybody, anybody
?


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Dirtydog)*

hey guys i may be getting a 98 obd2 motor soon and i have some questions.i wanna run the motronic set up with ce 2 wiring in my 88 jetta which is ce1 how much work is involved for the wring of this?also why does every one put the ecu on the passengers side?it will be coming with a 16 valve tranny,is this good with the cross flow?can i use my current speedo?will i just need to swap engine wiring harness and fuse panel or more?thanks.i don't wanna have to splice anything.


----------



## fastwagen (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (jetmk2)*

anyone have pics of the serpentine belt setup?? my motor used to have a/c... i removed the compressor and installed a non a/c water pump pulley.
i have tried a few belts, but when the belt wraps around the tensioner pulley, its touches the belt on the water pump pulley... 
i read in this post to use the vr water pump pulley.. what's the difference between the vr and non a/c 2L pulley?
thanks


----------



## mk2jettabro (May 6, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (fastwagen)*

i am really thinkin about a crossflow swap in my 91 jetta and i was wondering if its worth it. i am going to send it to shine racing to do if i get it done let me know what you think and roughly what you think it will cost thanks email me at [email protected]


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (fastwagen)*

The 2L pulley is a V-belt style pulley, the VR6 pulley is serpentine.


----------



## fastwagen (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (fastwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastwagen* »_my motor used to have a/c... i removed the compressor and installed a non a/c water pump pulley.
i have tried a few belts, but when the belt wraps around the tensioner pulley, its touches the belt on the water pump pulley... 


i sorted the problem. my mistake was running the belt the same way as if it had a/c. i used a 1033mm belt.. with a non a/c water pump pulley (non v-belt) and its mint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

I'm kinda looking into it the other way around.
Looking to bolt on a x-flow head to an older 1.7 block. 1.7, yes, yuck 1.7. This is a race application, and class rules say I have to use the original block. 
Not too worried about the injection as this would than be done with carbs irtbs.
Am I out to lunch or is this feasible?


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Sead)*

a good machine shop might make that happen.


----------



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Sead)*

Just compared the two heads, it looks like minor differences in the oil return lines... NO problem, just weld/modify to fit.
I wonder if I could make it work with CIS???


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Sead)*

just wondering if anybody has thought of this or done this.for an obd2 swap in an a2.for the throttle cable instead of the (imho) hidius looking cable on top of the intake put a tube through the intake to route the cable though.i have don this on mine and it works great and looks cool i will post pics as soon as it comes back from th polish shop.


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (dubweizer)*

well every one i just got my motor dropped at my house today by r&l carriers.it's a 98 obd2 motor with 23k,16 v tranny020 and it's going in my 88 jetta.so in a few weeks the fun will begin of rewiring my car to ce2 wiring.i'll post pics as i come along in it.should be a BIG learning experience for me.well just wanna say i'm really happy i got it now,seems like i've been saving up forever.well i'll keep ya guys posted.peace.




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gli4life (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (jetmk2)*

my wiring night mare, ok heres what i got, aba bottom end with a corrado top end. obdI engine harness ce2 interior harness. i have power to the ecm both constant and switched. i have power to the coil and all that. i got a relay that turns on the fuel pump with the key. i have no spark and no fuel. has anybody run into this situation. its driving me nuts







please help
thanks ryan
i close my eyes and all i see is bently wiring diagrams laughing at me


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (gli4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli4life* »_
i close my eyes and all i see is bently wiring diagrams laughing at me

don't forget half of us are laughing at you too...








spark comes from the single wire thats 10 guage with a yellow connector (I think the wire is red/blue stripe)
Do you have the little red block with three single connectors on it plugged in...it bridges a couple spots for power on the CE2 fuseblock. are you grounding the spark plugs to the head when checking for spark.


----------



## gli4life (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

alright is that the same red with blue stripe pin #33 from the ecu that gives it switch power? i don't have the jumper block but i'v been making jumper wires to give power where it needs. probably not enough. i'll grab one at the junk yard tomorrow. i did try putting a plug in the coil wire, and i got spark, so i figured it that had it the plug wires must, they didn't so i went back and tried the coil wire again and it didn't have spark???????? no idea







but i might have had the ecu unplugged when i had spark, can't remember, but yes i do ground the plug good when i test. i'll let you know on any developements tomorrow. thanks for the help
ryan


----------



## gli4life (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (gli4life)*

ok now i have fuel, yippeee but no spark still. the coil gets power and all that but it doesn't get from the coil to the spark plugs is it the distributor maybe all the book says is to use the vag system to figure it out oh well 
ryan


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Dirtydog)*

have a question.my motor is a 98 obdII and obdII has two o2 sensors.but the guy i got the swap from gave me a dual down pipe and manifold.so i only have one o2 sensor spot on the manifold.my question is do i need to get a different cat that has a spot for another manifold?also do i have to run two of them?thanks.


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (jetmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetmk2* »_have a question.my motor is a 98 obdII and obdII has two o2 sensors.but the guy i got the swap from gave me a dual down pipe and manifold.so i only have one o2 sensor spot on the manifold.my question is do i need to get a different cat that has a spot for another manifold?also do i have to run two of them?thanks.

you should run the full a3 exhaust manifold/downpipe/and cat...
or if you are running the a2 stuff you can use a 16v cat with a hole for the second o2...
you need them both unless you get the GIAC chip specially designed to delete the second one.
hope that makes sense.


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Dirtydog)*

now i heard i can just run one cause the second one is incase the cat goes bad.the previous owner was running one also.so i guess i'll find out.but thanks . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gli4life (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (jetmk2)*

IT'S ALIVE!!!!














it ended up being a bad ecu. thanks to all that helped
ryan


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (jetmk2)*

yes it runs fine with one O2 sensor. The second O2 sensor needs to be POST CAT, so if you are running the second O2 sensor make sure you get an A3 cat to do it. I run both with the A3 cat. But I ran only the first one for the ECU and the car ran equally well.


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Dirtydog)*

cool thanks.no i'm just waiting for all the harnesses to come in the mail.cya.


----------



## catapult (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (thf944)*

You forgot one:'90-'92 G60 conversion!
Very simple conversion, (I've done 4 back in the early 90's) complete engine w/supercharger is around $600 and with $400 in upgrades, I can get 220hp and 250 lb-ft torque.


----------



## 16VscreaminGTI (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (catapult)*

i just got done performing the swap into my car, i have a 92 GTI and i got a motor from a friend for only 450 with harness, i had the weekend off of work just this last weekend so i decided to put it in then, and lo and behold 2 and a half days later it was completely done! the motor runs great and it loos pretty clean also, i have drove it all around today and now im putting the rest of the car back together such as interior pieces and seats! awesome swap and lots of fun, results are nice too. not a lot of power but enough to have some fun for sure! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk1cabrio2_0 (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (16VscreaminGTI)*

Been following this post for some time. I have the full crossflow engine from a 95 jetta. OBDI, I also have harness and ecu. Do you all reccomend swapping the entire engine in my 90 cabriolet or just the block?


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (mk1cabrio2_0)*

I am doing the same thing except the car is an 84 cabby. I personally would go full motor. It's a lot more work but you are gaining the reliability of going to a full FI/Motronic setup that is more current and less prone to problems. I know there are a lot of guru's here that can make a CIS or CIS-E run like a charm but from my experience it's easier to read codes from OBD or OBDII and go from there. You also have to keep in mind that you would likely want to rebuild your old head if you go the block route. Thr biggest PITA by far is the wiring, but there are plenty of good resources that make it more less cut and splice, colour to colour.


----------



## sirdUbsalot (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Dirtydog)*

Ok I caught the whole 1-800-vwparts explanation of the kits to do this swap, but I have a few more questions...
1. What A2 does the x-flow swap easiest into?
2. Can you do this swap and fit the Neuspeed supercharger?


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (sirdUbsalot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirdUbsalot* »_Ok I caught the whole 1-800-vwparts explanation of the kits to do this swap, but I have a few more questions...
1. What A2 does the x-flow swap easiest into?
2. Can you do this swap and fit the Neuspeed supercharger?

1. 90 - 92
2. Yes


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (sirdUbsalot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirdUbsalot* »_2. Can you do this swap and fit the Neuspeed supercharger?

yes, and I have one in my 92 jetta (soon to be in my 91 coupe). Goes pretty well, I must say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91turbocabby (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (blubayou)*

here are the pics of mine
http://www.streetsourcemag.com...1.jpg
it's in a 90 corrado. love the conversion.


_Modified by 91turbocabby at 5:42 AM 7-18-2003_


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (91turbocabby)*

This thread is titled wrong.It should be titled"how to swap obd-1 or obd II ECU accopanied by the ABA engine"This helps no one who is doing just a crossflow swap


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_This helps no one who is doing just a crossflow swap









what are you talkin about dude??...what info do you need...retrofitting older/different injection on an ABA?....







a crossflow swap generally denotes engine/injection as a pair...what are you looking for?


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

Which down pipe do I use for an OBD I engine going into my 91 gti?


----------



## A2Rags (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*

I have an 85 GTI with a 2.0 16V swap in it, I'd like to do a x-flow swap. Any thoughts or suggestions on what I should look for?


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (A2Rags)*

need some help here
98 x-flow swap,abs security,and all airbag wiring removed.car has full a3 harness and dash a/c cruise and all that .no isuues as far as with it running runs great.only 39k on it but the damn cel is on and it has the cade for the vehicle speed sensor.everything on this car works as it should but htis and it drives me nuts.it is not the sensor in the trannt it is fine i am ust wondering if i need to put something back in for the abs snd tie it togather so it thinks that it is there if i cant figure it out i think i am gonna recode the ecm so it thinks the car never had abs.
any thoughts on this issue


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

I need some wiring help! I swapped in a 94 obd I into my 91 gti and the sh*t won't start! I can start it if I jump it at the starter, but it won't turn over with the key. 
Thanks,
Andy K.


----------



## dabongo (Feb 13, 2002)

*Installing a 1996 ABA short block in 85 GTI - need confirmation on my info.*

I've searched the tex and come to the conclusion that for CIS-E cars, the best bet is to use the ABA block and the original head. Otherwise, extensive wiring and other work is needed.
I'll be installing a '96 ABA block with my 85 GTI head. From what I understand, this is all I need to do the work. Please confirm, or add info. that I'm unaware of..
1.) ABA block
2.) 85 GTI head
3.) Distributor adapter for GTI dist. + 2.0 dist. gear
4.) PVC Block of plate for front of block.
5.) Use the ABA exhaust manifold and downpipe.
6.) 2.0 16v clutch
7.) Techtonics Head gasket
8.) ABA timing belt
9.) Mod. front stress bar for clearance
If there is anything I'm missing for this swap, please give me some input. 
The engine is arriving in about a week so I want to be ready to hammer this out (wait, will I need a hammer as well...







)
Thanks much!!


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (d'sdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d'sdub* »_I'm working on a 91' GTI. The powertrain, harness and ECU are installed. I can get the engine to turn over, but I have no fuel. I was told that the wiring to the ECM was just a matter of plugging the new connections in where the old ones were. What am I missing? I already missed waterfest, and I don't want to miss the Bugout. Any suggestions? 

I'm having similar problems! You need to use an mk3 fuel pump relay. Good luck


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (wHiTeGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wHiTeGti* »_
I'm having similar problems! You need to use an mk3 fuel pump relay. Good luck

no you don't...


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAGTI91* »_
no you don't...


worked for mine. I talked to a coupla people that said that as well, but it's probably a bunch of b.s.


----------



## volksport1987 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (wHiTeGti)*

there is a anti theft short to the starter made into the wiring harness on aba's i cant remember what color it is but it is a two prong female plug with heavy gauge wiring. put a fuse in it, that should fix your problem with the starter not woring with the switch. also the fuel pump will not come on unless the engine is being started.


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (volksport1987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksport1987* »_there is a anti theft short to the starter made into the wiring harness on aba's i cant remember what color it is but it is a two prong female plug with heavy gauge wiring. put a fuse in it, that should fix your problem with the starter not woring with the switch. also the fuel pump will not come on unless the engine is being started. 

One wire is red with a black stripe and the other is just red. I had a hell of a time figuring this out.


----------



## mayfly (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

OK - I don't see it mentioned here - do I need to keep the radiator from my MK3 donor for this swap... ?????
just wanted to check before I sell her.


----------



## volksport1987 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (mayfly)*

no you dont need the radiatior because it is too tall. do keep the dual fan shroud, you can cut about an inch and a half off the bottom and it will bolt right up to your old radiator. its a nice upgrade.


----------



## zoinks208 (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

2 gel pack batteries?

_Quote, originally posted by *X-FlowA2* »_








_Modified by X-FlowA2 at 4:07 PM 6-30-2003_


----------



## zoinks208 (Aug 23, 2001)

*Almost done my MKII OBDI x-flow Swap, got questions*

Well I got the engine and tranny in today... it's on a slant, higher on the passenger side then the drivers. Any one else have this issue in a MKII? Hood clears the evap canister connection by about the width of a finger. Im using the MKII subfram and mounts.
Second, I don't have A/C. Is there a surp belt small enough on the market to go from the crank just to the alt?


----------



## volksport1987 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Almost done my MKII OBDI x-flow Swap, got questions (zoinks208)*

here are some pics fellas








vr water pump pulley 










_Modified by volksport1987 at 2:42 PM 8-26-2003_


----------



## volksport1987 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Almost done my MKII OBDI x-flow Swap, got questions (volksport1987)*

here is my wiring harness after surgery, it is 97 obdII into a 87 gl non ce2. 







my cat helping with the swap










_Modified by volksport1987 at 8:21 PM 8-26-2003_


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: Almost done my MKII OBDI x-flow Swap, got questions (volksport1987)*

I just figured I would get in on this as well. Here is the x-flow I am working on right now. Its for my sisters '89 coupe. It's a relatively motor low mileage from a local wrecker . We decided to tear the head off to make sure everything is ok. While at it we decided to clean everything up as well. It's got all new seals, gaskets, techtonics valve springs and 268 cam. Still need to get the alternator for it and adapt the throttle switches since we'll be running digifant. It will be paired up with a 4k tranny and a lightened flywheel.
I have another x-flow with a neuspeed supercharger ready to go in my '89 golf. That project has been put of until the winter. It's sitting under the sheet in the picture.


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: Almost done my MKII OBDI x-flow Swap, got questions (Kierowca)*

i wanted to post this.may not be what everyone thinks id the way to go about this but i thought it was a clean way to solve an obd2 swap issue and i have had no adverse issues as far as the way it runs no torque or hp losses as far as i can tell and if so i relly don't care


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Almost done my MKII OBDI x-flow Swap, got questions (dubweizer)*

dude that pic sucks...
you have another pic? For those using the stock intake thats a cool idea...


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: Almost done my MKII OBDI x-flow Swap, got questions (PAGTI91)*

hope this i better


----------



## mayfly (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Almost done my MKII OBDI x-flow Swap, got questions (volksport1987)*

VR water pump pulley - is this a regular VR pulley or a non A/C VR - ?
does the year matter ??
thanks, I have a 1997 to put into my 91 coupe.


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Almost done my MKII OBDI x-flow Swap, got questions (mayfly)*

glad to see alot more a2 crossflows coming out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







good work fellas. I haven't kept up on this post in a while and it is pretty far back since i last posted....Did anyone ever give a really good/clear exsplaination on wiring the tach? been about 2+ years for me and i haven't had a tach working yet







if anyone can take pics /be very decriptive as to what it is that needs to be done to get it to work







I am not good with all this wiring stuff at all.
P.S. if anyone needs any ABA parts just send me an im with what you need i can get just about anything for the aba http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mayfly (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Almost done my MKII OBDI x-flow Swap, got questions (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALpHaMoNk_VW* »_P.S. if anyone needs any ABA parts just send me an im with what you need i can get just about anything for the aba http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am gonna need pullies to remove the A/C and P/W steering
is there a vendor for these ? aluminum by chance ????
still curious about the VR6 H2O pump pulley mentioned above


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: Almost done my MKII OBDI x-flow Swap, got questions (mayfly)*

The non a/c water pump pulley part number for the ABA is 028121031k, its about $15 from the dealer. The Vr6 parts number is very almost exact except the k is replaced with an a (021121031a) so it should work as well.


----------



## d'sdub (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Almost done my MKII OBDI x-flow Swap, got questions (volksport1987)*

I'm running digifant, on a 2.0L head/block. Do I use the IAC from my 1.8L digi, or the 2.0L. Also, How do I wire up the TPS?


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: Almost done my MKII OBDI x-flow Swap, got questions (d'sdub)*

IAC? The TPS switches..... You use your exsiting ones. You'll need to make up custom brackets for them. I have yet to try this. I'll post pics once I get them on.


----------



## d'sdub (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Almost done my MKII OBDI x-flow Swap, got questions (Kierowca)*

I was talking about the Idle Air Control valve. Do I use the 2.0L or the unit from the 1.8L? There's a 3-pin connect on the 2.0L and a 2-pin on the 1.8L TPS. Where dose the 3rd lead connect?


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: Almost done my MKII OBDI x-flow Swap, got questions (d'sdub)*

Gotcha, I refer to it as the idle stabilizer so it didn't ring a bell right away. You want to use your existing 1.8 unit. 


_Quote, originally posted by *d'sdub* »_I was talking about the Idle Air Control valve. Do I use the 2.0L or the unit from the 1.8L? There's a 3-pin connect on the 2.0L and a 2-pin on the 1.8L TPS. Where dose the 3rd lead connect?


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

A3 instrument cluster doesn't work? You'll need to run a jumper from pin *D8* to *E2* on your fuse box.


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*

Here are some pics of the swap. I finished it up a couple weeks ago, but I found out I bent some valves when I put the cam in. DOH! I have a new head and some better valves ready to go in this week.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

hey, does anyone know what strut bar (autotech, omp, eibach???) will work for a mk2 with a crossflow swap. I need one for my jetta. I have the mk3 subframe (tilts the motor forward a littlee) and no a/c soo they are no lines in the back to worry about. anybody know???????????


----------



## blackgold (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (typeSLone)*

Hey volksport... You're not afraid of running the VR serp pulley with no AC? I put that pulley on my xflow, but only because the AC compressor is right there and I know it keeps the belt on the water pump... I'm also working on a G60 now. It's got the AC removed and I'm removing power steering... so I need a serp pulley for the water pump. Just real scared to use the smooth one. Only other options I see are to A: pay bahn brenner 160? for the euro G60 ribbed serp pulley? or B: have a pulley made locally. Anyone know of any other options? Thanks
Brian


----------



## volksport1987 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: (blackgold)*

no, not afraid really. well i never really woried about it. ive got three xflow swaps under my belt and two are still on the road. both using the vr water pump pulley. mine has never had a problem and it has over 10,000 miles since the install. oh and the first swap i did (pictured above) got totaled







thats the one thats not on the road.


----------



## blackgold (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (volksport1987)*

hrmmm.... just scares the PISS out of me to be smooth and on the bottom if you know what I mean then having so far to travel to the alt.. Looks like slipping off would be oh so easy... Anyone else using this setup now? Thanks.
Brian


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: (blackgold)*

The the guys wanting to use digifant....
I finally got the throttle switches worked out this weekend... Picked up
a spare set of switches at the wreckers so I could get it done with the
engine out. The idle switch bracket is just a piece
of 1/8 aluminum angle. I tapped one hole into the intake manifold... Turns out
my location was a bit off and the head of the 1/4-20 button-head i used hit
the throttle stop screw... I ended up shortening the stop screw a tiny bit ,
fits great now. The full throttle set-up may not be the prettiest but its
sturdy and effective as well. I used a part of the bracket that came with
the switch and some flat stock I had lying around.... The black spacers are
abs plastic
There also a shot. belt set-up. I used the existing alt
bracket that had the a/c compressor. When I tried to use a non ac belt it
was too short so I asked for one 2 inches longer at Pep Boys. Looks to fit
great now.
BTW, to the person concerned the serpentine belt slipping off. The pulley I am using came on non-ac cars 2.0 from the factory. I wouldn't worry about slippage.



















































_Modified by Kierowca at 7:04 PM 8-31-2003_


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Kierowca)*

well, over the last few days, I have been moving my crossflow form my 4 door jetta over to my coupe. Today was the day to install the new wiring. I had the entire engine up and running in the 4 door (92) for about 4-5 years now, so I know it all worked. 
My only issue with the wiring is that in my old INTERIOR harness, there were 2 more wires going into the fuse block than there are in my coupe (91). In the U1 plug (again, this is the interior harness, meaning there is a slight difference in how the cars were wired) there is an extra wire and one of the others is in a different location. 
The green wire in U1 is in a different spot, and there is also a green/white stripe wire in this plug, which doesn't exit in my new car (coupe)







I believe this plug is for the instrument cluster, but I do not know what it does. Also, the maiin reason I am concerned with this, is that there was a single wire tapped into the grren wire in U1 that went to a terminal on the coil. It's been so long since this engine was done that I don't remember what they are for (tach signal maybe?)
If anyone could look at there U1 plug and show me what it looks like (which color wires/which locations, etc) that would be awesome. I am just tryin to figure out whether this s going to cause a problem, or if I can just plug it in and forget about it


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: (blubayou)*

Hey guys...I need an official Neuspeed (or other CARB legal air intake) for my car to pass smog with the smog ref. He didnt like the K&N on a stick that much...So which one do I use? A2 P-Flo, or A3?
Also, can anybody tell me anything about my AA code ECU? Is it california? Is there a list somewhere?


----------



## Hybridjettamutt (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

Hey I just aquired a new <10k crossflow block and head no valve cover or intake manifold I just finished my super blingy 16v 2.0 swap and wonder if theres a market for a very unused crossflow or shall I buy anouther dub and drop it in what do you think?


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (blubayou)*

yup, tach signal. no doubt.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (PAGTI91)*

thanks. I got it wired in there already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I started it up on sunday. Didn't get to do a road test, since the exhaust wasn't fitted yet, but I will fix that tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will have plenty of pics (and maybe some video) soon


_Modified by blubayou at 7:31 AM 9-16-2003_


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (blubayou)*

so, my tach isn't working







I tapped a wire from the coil to the green wire in the fuse block to the cluster. Not sure where to start testing things out. Is it possible that is the wrong wire?
In the other car, there was a different set of wires coming from that same plug (a green AND a green/ws) and it was tapped into the green in that plug. I just need to fiure it out. I am sure it is easy. Good news is that the exhaust is on and the car runs well. I drove it a bit today and had no major issues, other than the headlight didn't work (HID's) and the signal lights on the left side are out for some reason
Here are a few pics:


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Hybridjettamutt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybridjettamutt* »_Hey I just aquired a new <10k crossflow block and head no valve cover or intake manifold I just finished my super blingy 16v 2.0 swap and wonder if theres a market for a very unused crossflow or shall I buy anouther dub and drop it in what do you think?









How much would you sell it for? I'm in the market, or I will be soon anyway.


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (blubayou)*

greg are you running the stupid mk2 cluster?
you should run mk3 man...
way easy.. and a lot of extra features.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

Does anyone have a list of all the parts you need for this swap? Also, i want to know what can be / has to be used for this from the a2. I want to swap one into my wife's jetta using a complete wrecked doner car so i don't have to chase anything down part wise from the a3. If it has already been posted re-direct me to the post / site please.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ghostrider)*

yeah, still running the A2 cluster








what do I need to fit the A3 cluster? Just the cluster and the wiring to the fuse block? There was one at the local junkyard still intact, maybe I will go grab it.....


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (blubayou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blubayou* »_yeah, still running the A2 cluster








what do I need to fit the A3 cluster? Just the cluster and the wiring to the fuse block? There was one at the local junkyard still intact, maybe I will go grab it.....

yea.. fitting it in the dash is a little tricky but it fits without cutting anything...
just beet the supports out a little on each side until the cluster snugs in.
snag the wiring to the fuse block and then make a jumper from e2 do d8 in the fusepanel to make the thing work.
i cant explain why it works..
it just does.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (ghostrider)*

how hard is it to get the ac and the crusie to work? Also, did any of the a3's come with keyless entry or even a remote starter?


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (ghostrider)*

how hard is it to get the ac and the crusie to work? Also, did any of the a3's come with keyless entry or even a remote starter? And when will someone be writting a how-to on this swap?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ghostrider)*

thanks man. I actually had a cluster at one point, but was too lazy to install it. I will have to go see about one tomorrow. I do have a passat cluster (same as G60 raddo) that I thought about installing, but would take more physical mods to get it in there properly, plus wouldn't give the benefits of the A3 setup


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: (blubayou)*

Who knows how long the belt should be for a crossflow using no AC or PS with the VR6 water pump pulley, A3 alternator, tensionsor and of course crank. I have been told it's 2" longer than the stock non-AC pulley, and from someone else that it's 40.5", sound right?


_Modified by Dirtydog at 4:21 PM 10-7-2003_


----------



## mayfly (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (ghostrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrider* »_
i cant explain why it works..
it just does. 

Awesome - I love that line !!!








Anyone know if a G60 VC will fit on a crossflow head ? any mods necessary ?
tia


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Dirtydog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dirtydog* »_Who knows how long the belt should be for a crossflow using no AC or PS with the VR6 water pump pulley, A3 alternator, tensionsor and of course crank. I have been told it's 2" longer than the stock non-AC pulley, and from someone else that it's 40.5", sound right?

_Modified by Dirtydog at 4:21 PM 10-7-2003_

Is it already assembled? If so, just run a string around all the pulleys and then measure that. I had to do the same thing with mine since I have no ac and have a supercharger


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (PAGTI91)*

Need help , Monday i'm gonna start rewiring my car to ce2 cause it's an 88 and i've noticed that for the fuel pump plug the ce2 one has four wires but the one in my car now has 3.All of the wires are the same as one another except a black/blue one which is the extra one on the ce2 clip and it goes all the way to a relay behind the fuse box.Who ever has swapped over to ce2 can ya chime in and give me some idea of what to do?Also my ce1 dash wiring has some type of box which the speaker wiring etc. plugs into then comes out the other side and goes to the fuse panel.The ce2 wiring that i have doesn't have this box type thing.Do i not need it when swapping to ce2?thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by jetmk2 at 12:59 PM 10-9-2003_


_Modified by jetmk2 at 1:01 PM 10-9-2003_


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (jetmk2)*

are you OBD1 or 2?, I'll give details after I know...


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (PAGTI91)*

OBD2.Thanks.


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (jetmk2)*

also is there a way I can use my existing digifant o2 sensor?thanks.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (jetmk2)*

most CE2's only have three wires on the clip, power, ground, and fuel level signal. You are speaking of plug M. 
The pin numbers are on the CE2 fusebox. Pin 1 is ground, pin 2 is power, pin three is fuel guage signal. Fourth pin is not usually used.
Remeber with OBD2 your fuel pump will not buzz until the engine physically turns over!. The ecu sends a ground signal to trip the fuel pump relay after it senses that the engine is turning over (via crank position sensor)
your best bet is to use an OBD2 O2 sensor as they are four wire with a OBD2 only style plug. Don't waste time/chance of problems with rigging a three wire digi2.


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (PAGTI91)*

do you have any idea on the fuel pump clip from ce1 to ce2 ?thanks.


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (PAGTI91)*

Well yesterday I gutted the entire car of it's old wiring and rewired the trunk and some of the front with the ce2 wiring.I'm gonna splice in the steering column but there's is about 7 plugs which i have no clue what they go to.Also the new fuel pump plug has four wires going to it and has four pins,but my old plug had 3 .They both have the same color wires but the ce2 plug has an extra wire which is blk/purp. and goes to the front of the car to a relay behind the fuse panel.What do i do to splice in my old plug so that my fuel pump will work?Thanks.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (jetmk2)*

just hook up the three wires. Your fourth one sounds like a fuel pump afterrun style thing like G60's have. Where do you get this fusebox/wiring from.


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: (jetmk2)*

See if you can get yourself a Bentley manual for the donor wiring/fusebox car, it will make your life much easier.


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (Dirtydog)*

the wiring i bought from jsnobrdr or something of that nature his name his here on the tex.he bought it from 1-800-vwparts and it was from a gti but i switched the rear harnesses to a jetta one which i pulled from a jetta coupe in the yard.both rear harnesses have the extra wire though.As for the bentley i'm short on money right now ,i have a haynes manual but can't read diagrams too well . i'm trying though.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (jetmk2)*

what I told you I got from Bentley diagrams..from 90-92 GTI/Jetta Mexican production.


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: (PAGTI91)*

I'd go with PAGTI91's sugestion of hooking up the three and leaving the fourth, if you need it you'll know becuase the pump won't run, but I doubt it. You only need three wires to run it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (blackgold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackgold* »_ I put a G60 AC compressor in to avoid swapping lines over, but now that I have to have them extended anyways, I'm going to put an A3 comp back in and go to the compression fittings... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Brian

I know this is an old post but what do you mean by compression fittings? Can you elaborate on this? Have you or anyone else successfully pulled this off?
Eric


----------



## squareboy (Oct 11, 2003)

_Modified by squareboy at 7:13 PM 11-6-2003_


----------



## GTI_Andy (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: (squareboy)*

I just got an 1997 2.0L 8V OBDII with full wiring and plan on swapping it to a 91 cabby.
What's the easiest route to go in terms of doing the electrical? Since I'm just swapping the engine only do I just need the engine harness only? 
If anyone done this swap to a 91 cabby and are able to assist that will be great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: (GTI_Andy)*

Completing my cabby swap (1984) and I have some questions. Is the MK1 rad large enough to cool the ABA? It doesn't look the MK3 hoses will work, I also have the MK1 hoses, what's the best setup? I am swapping 10.1" brakes to go along with the MK3 tranny and drive shafts, can I use a 22mm master and booster and still retain the rear drum brakes? If so, can I also keep the stock proportioning valves? I also assume I need the pedal cluster from a 22mm setup scirocco? Did any of you find the MAF wiring to be super tight coming from the passenger side of the rain tray gutter?


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*California smog legal 2.0 swap*

Well, I got my swap fully legalized a few days ago. 2nd trip to the smog ref and he printed me up a new sticker and gave me the passing smog papers. It really wasnt all that hard...the only thing he called me on was the missing EGR valve, which I put in (I had to replace the exhaust manifold with one that had a hole in it, so it was kind of a PITA). Other than that it was regular smog tech stuff...make sure the numbers pass, check the blink codes, check out the air intake etc. Pretty easy, and now I dont have to ever worry about bribing a smog tech or anything. Definately worth it in my opinion.


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: California smog legal 2.0 swap (A2RicedGTI)*

I own a 1987 jetta coupe with 1.8l cis 8v motor and 5 spd tranny. I would like to swap in a MK3 2.0L crossflow motor either obd1 or obd2. I am planning to use the gauge cluster and possible the dash depending on money. I would like to know if obd 1 or 2, which one would be easier to swap in, be most cost effective, be able to handle boost such as turbo or supercharger, be able to mod easier, give me the least amount of headaches when doing the swap in my garage with my car club buddies. Also what should I do before doing the swap to make things go eaiser.


----------



## M. Turner (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: California smog legal 2.0 swap (8V Fury)*

this has probably already been asked. but what would be the extra work in swapping an xflow into a mk1 diesel? would the wiring be a lot more difficult?


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: California smog legal 2.0 swap (8V Fury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8V Fury* »_I own a 1987 jetta coupe with 1.8l cis 8v motor and 5 spd tranny. I would like to swap in a MK3 2.0L crossflow motor either obd1 or obd2. I am planning to use the gauge cluster and possible the dash depending on money. I would like to know if obd 1 or 2, which one would be easier to swap in, be most cost effective, be able to handle boost such as turbo or supercharger, be able to mod easier, give me the least amount of headaches when doing the swap in my garage with my car club buddies. Also what should I do before doing the swap to make things go eaiser.


I have a similar situation.. right now i found a 2.0 8v from a 98 golf with 54k... i was told it comes with the harness and wires and they also have an ecu... from a 97 i can pick up. I know i can use the stock tranny..which has a relatively new clutch with 16v pplate
My issue is that i want to know if i can use the stock downpipe from my 92 jetta and what do i do about the cluster? dont have the money for a dash.. 
looking for some help.. thanx guys







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also what other things should i be worried or look at when doing this swap.. i read the thread but all the info is spread out..


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

A2jettafreak,
You can use your stock cluster if you're using the A2 tranny. I believe that you will have to use the A3 downpipe though, I'm 95% sure this is true. Everything from there should be pretty much plug and play unless you have AC on the x-flow. Good luck


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wHiTeGti* »_I am positive you will have to use the A3 downpipe 

come on andy be more confident


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (ghostrider)*

I used the stock a2 dual down pipe for my swap.


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (jetmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetmk2* »_I used the stock a2 dual down pipe for my swap.

guess I was wrong


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*

It won't start though , any ideas?


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (jetmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetmk2* »_It won't start though , any ideas? 

Have you done a compression test, check to see if you have spark, re-check the timing, is everything plugged in? If you can't figure it out take it somewhere.


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*

Bought another starter and installed it and it still just clicked.One time sounded like a humming sound like the starter was slipping.Took the starter back out and got it tested and it's good.The motor hasn't turned in a bit now.I haven't been able to take a compession check either.I'm almost positive my battery charger is fine , it says it has a full charge but to make sure i'm gonna have the auto part store test it.I don't see how the timing could be off.Before the starter craped out it was turning the whole motor.New starter and now it won't .I'm getting fed up with it.Can't take it to a shop cause I am broke with Christmas and college and all...


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (jetmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetmk2* »_Bought another starter and installed it and it still just clicked.One time sounded like a humming sound like the starter was slipping.Took the starter back out and got it tested and it's good.The motor hasn't turned in a bit now.I haven't been able to take a compession check either.I'm almost positive my battery charger is fine , it says it has a full charge but to make sure i'm gonna have the auto part store test it.I don't see how the timing could be off.Before the starter craped out it was turning the whole motor.New starter and now it won't .I'm getting fed up with it.Can't take it to a shop cause I am broke with Christmas and college and all...









Take a break from the project if possible and try tackling it after the new year.


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*

My whole plan was to have it back on the road by the 5th of the new year cause I drive 70 miles to school and back 3 days a week.Plus the 626 i'm driving now is leaking tranny fluid everywhere.(stupid automatics for ya).


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (jetmk2)*

Anyone here an expert on pluging senors and avoiding cel? It seems people doing the 1.8t swap do this, but I am looking for info on the x-flow 2.0


----------



## splat45 (Aug 2, 2003)

hey blackmatt too bad the intake is grey now get out your mothers you slacker and you better get the "T" badge soon if you want to keep up HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (splat45)*

The guy at my local shop sold me on the idea of putting a crossflow head on a 1.8 bottom end. He said all I needed was an oil something or something, and thats it?
any other tips, I'm putting it in an 84 Rabbit GTI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks
IM me please


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

people who also swapped over to the a3 cluster how did you get your turn signals to work I had to splice a cord to get my cluster to light up but now I'm stumped on what to splice to get mu turn signals to work


----------



## sims159914 (May 14, 2003)

i couldnt get the turns signal lights top flash i just listen for the click


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (sims159914)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159914* »_i couldnt get the turns signal lights top flash i just listen for the click

so when you use your turn signals they work but they just don't light up on the cluster?


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (VwCrazykid)*

Did you guys use the a3 bulb holders for the turn signals?Cause only me headlights work I haven't hooked up the turn signals yet.Thanks.


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (jetmk2)*

i used my old bulb connectors

_Quote, originally posted by *jetmk2* »_Did you guys use the a3 bulb holders for the turn signals?Cause only me headlights work I haven't hooked up the turn signals yet.Thanks.


----------



## vdub757 (Dec 12, 2002)

well im finally gettin ready to do my x flow think im gonna use some student loans ta pay for my turbo thanks for all the help so far 
x-flowA2


_Modified by vdub757 at 7:48 PM 1-8-2004_


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Exhaust options*

Well, I have my tallblock 2.0L sitting in the bunny. I didn't put much thought into the exhaust setup which was silly on my part. I don't need to worry about emmisions anymore since the vehicle is now 20 years old. So I don't need a cat. However, don't I still need to run the O2 sensor to keep the OBDI happy? And what about exhaust, I was thinking the TT euro GTI downpipe made for the tallblock and without a cat would be best (https://www.techtonicstuning.com/viewpart.asp?partnum=251.201). Now I guess I need to find a euro GTI or early US manifold? Anyone know where I can get such a manifold for a decent price, most of the pricing I'm seeing is crazy (400usd).


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust options (Dirtydog)*

Lets talk a/c for a minute since its cool...ha ha...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1185815


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: Exhaust options (Dirtydog)*

Anyone have any ideas on the exhaust?


----------



## mkIIrick (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust options (Dirtydog)*

i was going to do my own. im not sure what im going to do for mufflers, probably something like magna flow or something. but i was planing on going sleeper with it all. i dont know, i geuss thats just me, i think it will be cool


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust options (mkIIrick)*

Been reading this post and am a bit confused still. I'm planning on swapping a 98 jetta engine into a 85 scirocco. What would i have to get? And can i incorporate the original wiring of the 85 onto the 98 engine? I've heard that theres only 4 extra wires taht i have to worry about








Any help wopuld be greatly appreciated because i need to swap the motor SOON.
BTY: The 98 jetta engine is complete (all wiring in tact) minus the alternator and AC.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust options (the_mad_rabbit)*

Check the link in my sig. It has some info about wiring that you can probably put to use.


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: Exhaust options (mkIIrick)*

It's a real pain that you can't use the stock dual outlet manifold, especially since I already installed the motor. Not looking forward to swapping in a different manifold.


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust options (mk2.slow)*

ah, excelllent! That wiring diagramm will come in handy hehe. So it IS possible to "meld" the wiring system together, right? What about the 2nd Knock sensor though and the fact that the car is CIS versus Motronic?


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust options (the_mad_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_rabbit* »_ What about the 2nd Knock sensor...

The OBD2 aba has only 1 knock sensor. Are you refering to the RPM sensor? I thought it was a knock sensor when I first saw it. The knock sensor is on the passenger side, the rpm sensor is on the drivers side. 

_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_rabbit* »_ ...and the fact that the car is CIS versus Motronic?

I'm not sure what you mean. The only thing I kept from my digifant fuel delivery system was the fuel pumps and lines.


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust options (mk2.slow)*

Correct me if i'm wrong, but 85 schirocco uses a CIS fuel delivery system, right? and the newer sciroccos, like my 87 rocco, uses a CIS-E fuel delivery system. 
And the fact that the injectors are electronically controlled (2 wires comming from each inector), wouldnt i need something extra to hook those into?
I'm VERY NEW at this... thanks for the help


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust options (the_mad_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_rabbit* »_Correct me if i'm wrong, but 85 schirocco uses a CIS fuel delivery system, right? and the newer sciroccos, like my 87 rocco, uses a CIS-E fuel delivery system. 
And the fact that the injectors are electronically controlled (2 wires comming from each inector), wouldnt i need something extra to hook those into?
I'm VERY NEW at this... thanks for the help









Which head are you using? 
If you go with the full x-flow swap, you'd be using the x-flow injectors, etc. No more CIS.


----------



## VWPARTSTOM (May 16, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*








Tom here ( 800 VW PARTS INC ) Its nice to see everybody getting there hands dirty nothing like making a frankenstein







If anybody needs help with help with there crossflow conversion, Im glad to help!! or any other conversion . contact me via AIM @ VWCONVERSION . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust options (mk2.slow)*

we want to do the full x-flow swap if possible. if we run out of time, we're just going to slap on the 85's 8v head to retain the original injetors/wiring/etc.
The engine:








The rocco engine:









_Modified by the_mad_rabbit at 2:38 PM 1-19-2004_


_Modified by the_mad_rabbit at 3:31 PM 1-19-2004_


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust options (the_mad_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_rabbit* »_








The rocco engine:









take out the .orig.jpg at the end of ur pics to make 'em work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## COUPE-VR6 (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (rod16v)*

Got a low milage one for sale with a 16 v tranny my mk2 was rearended now I'm selling a bunc IM me










_Modified by alpinegli at 6:45 PM 1-20-2004_


----------



## SmokeyoneA2 (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SmokeyoneA2 (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agent Fark (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust options (the_mad_rabbit)*

HEY THATS MY ENGINE!... so sad


----------



## NOS122s (Nov 2, 2000)

got a obd2 going into 83 rabbit do i need a different fuel pump then the one in the rabbit now ???


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: (NOS122s)*

I don't think so, I am swapping an OBD1 2.0l into my 84 rabbit and apparently it works fine. I'm not quite at the starting stage yet.


----------



## H2Ohead (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

what fuel pump are you using...I have had my x-flow swap done now for about 2 years and I have gone threw 3 A1 fuel pumps...thinking about goin to the x-flow fuel pump if I kill another one
Drew


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (H2Ohead)*

Well my car isn't fully running yet







but I have heard of others keeping the A1 pump. I'm pretty sure CIS runs a higher pressure than the OBD1 needs, I think the 2.0L requires around 36psi whereas the CIS pumps can supply higher pressure. People use CIS pumps on 1.8T's and 16V's. Are you using used pumps or aftermarket?


----------



## H2Ohead (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Dirtydog)*

Well...the first was the orginal that was on my 84 cabby, the second was used, and the third is aftermarket and i think its dead now too. 
Went out to the garage yesterday to give her a montly start up and it starts, runs for a second and dies. Haven't crawled under her yet to check the fuel pump, or bypass the relay but i'm bettin its the fuel pump again.
Drew


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (H2Ohead)*

Well atleast you're further ahead than me! I haven't gotten any cranking yet. I have fuel pump and the starter is engaging (solenoid) but not cranking. I think maybe it's just that the motor has been sitting for so long (about a year).


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (NOS122s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOS122s* »_got a obd2 going into 83 rabbit do i need a different fuel pump then the one in the rabbit now ???
You don't have to but the engine will choke a little bit since it needs more gas than your original 83 pump while pump out but with a3 fuel pumps selling for $40 why not swap it?


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (VwCrazykid)*

can I use my DIGI2 pump? I am swapping an OBDI out of an early cdn '96 into my '90 GTi, Tired of the 16v woes, longing for my old '94 GTi 2L reliability
who all has a neuspeed S/C on there swapped aba? just greg?
anythign special about mounting the NS S/C on a swapped ABA?


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

yeah mang you can use the digi II pump fer yer swap!


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (GTi_94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_94* »_can I use my DIGI2 pump? I am swapping an OBDI out of an early cdn '96 into my '90 GTi, Tired of the 16v woes, longing for my old '94 GTi 2L reliability
who all has a neuspeed S/C on there swapped aba? just greg?
anythign special about mounting the NS S/C on a swapped ABA?
yea you can use the digi 2 pump but as I said before the digi2 pump was made for supplying fuel to a 1.8 8v so it while choke kinda with the 2.0 swapped in it nothing major but when your gas is low are your driving pretty slow the car is known to buck(well atleast mine did







)


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (VwCrazykid)*

FYI, when I owned my '94 every sticker I saw on it recommended running 91 octane gas...., besides I never run my gas to low especially if I'm going to be running a S/C on this swap
Thanks for the help guys!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (NOS122s)*

anyone know how to run ac but no ps? is their a belt, or a different pully+belt?


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (the4ork)*

get the no a/c water pump pulley and use it on the a/c serp there should be enough room


----------



## punkindrublic843 (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

im new to this and iw ant to do this swap, so basically im looking for a 93 to 95 engine, do i need a new tranny to? or does it fit to my stock 92 tranny? i heard the 93 to 95 plug right into my 92 which is nice and easy...anythign else i shoudl know about? i really wanna do this


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (punkindrublic843)*

your tranny will work just fine, might not provide the desired gearing but it will work none the less
yes it is pretty well plug and play, you do need to wire in switched power after the swap, along with your tach, and a VSS signal though
cheers,


----------



## sicrado (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: what exhaust/cat/headers?*

Ok looking for an exhaust for my 88 gti obd 1 xflow project
Cat back = get one for the 88 16v
with the 55mm cat?
high flow cat = get the high flow 55mm?
header - will the bosel header "for all mk2mk3 8v cars" work the the obd1 in the 88 16v? 
is this alll correct for a swap?


_Modified by sicrado at 12:28 PM 5-10-2004_


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: what exhaust/cat/headers? (sicrado)*

yes this all sounds correct, the 16v uses the same larger style cat as a x-flow, the header will work, and so forth.
cheers,
Bryan


----------



## projecteddifference (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

My 1.8 8valve just bit the big one and now i'm ready for the x-flow, i've read most the posts and i want to have bolt in power, can someone help me with a turbo x-flow? and also how do you identify the ce2's on the golf? because mine is a 90' gti and i wouldnt know the difference.


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (projecteddifference)*

All MK2's are CE2 AFAIK. As for the turbo, look in the forced induction forum.


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GTIwithboost)*

not all mk2's are CE2, only the later ones are, ALL Mk2's after 1990 were, I forget when the exact change was though...


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

I wanna say 88 is when the change was made.^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*

No .89 Helios was only 80's with ce2.My 88 Jetta had ce1.90 all had ce2.


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (jetmk2)*

My bad, I forgot when the changeover was made. On another topic, anyone know which accelerator cable is needed when using a tallblock 2L in a rabbit? I am assuming it's the MK3 cable but I'm not too sure. Also, if you are not going to use the pollution control items on the 2L can you just cap off the various vac. hoses? And finally, can you succesfully run without an O2 sensor on an OBD1?


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (GTIwithboost)*

you still need the o2 sensor...
cheers,
Bryan


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

Damn. Can I run with no cat though and put the O2 near the manifold?


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (GTIwithboost)*

on OBD1 you don't have to run a cat, but you need to run the o2 sensor some where


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

Can I run it in one of the manifold holes?


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (jetmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetmk2* »_No .89 Helios was only 80's with ce2.My 88 Jetta had ce1.90 all had ce2.










I swear ghostrider had ce2 in his 89 jetta, I could be wrong.


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wHiTeGti* »_

I swear ghostrider had ce2 in his 89 jetta, I could be wrong.
yes that could be true depending on the date the car was made.Since 1990 models start production in 1989


----------



## dub_tek (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm planning on swapping an obd2 x-flow into my 92 gti 8v. The downpipe should bolt right up to the cat right? I haven't really looked at the info in the bentlys but I'm guessing it should. Thanks.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_anyone know how to run ac but no ps? is their a belt, or a different pully+belt?

Here's one way: 








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1408498


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (mk2.slow)*

did you use a longer belt and the no a/c w/p pulley?


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (GTi_94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_94* »_did you use a longer belt and the no a/c w/p pulley?

Yes. Check here for details:http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1408498
Or check the link in my sig.


----------



## RedGTI2.0l (Feb 18, 2004)

my x-flow is done...another joins the club...


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (RedGTI2.0l)*

Mine is almost done, here are some questions for the last few nagging details. This is a full tallblock crossflow in a rabbit BTW.
1. I have no bung for an O2 sensor in my downpipe, where can I put it?
2. The extra smog stuff, idle air pump and all that crap, I don't need it, can I just cap off all the lines?
3. What do I need to do to get the rad fan running? I don't have the stupid MK3 control box. I was thinking of just using a relay from the temp switch to switch power to the fan, the temp switches to ground.
4. What throttle cable is best? Some people said the stock rabbit cable but it's about a foot too long, it can be shortened but i'd rather use a factory cable.


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (GTIwithboost)*

You don't need the fan controle module to have the fans run.It's only for when the ac is in use.On my car (a2 though)the obdII fan plug,plugged right into my fan motor.Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (jetmk2)*

Cool, thanks jetmk2. Anyone know the answers to my other questions?


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (GTIwithboost)*

One thing I figured out, a MK2 (standard tranny only) throttle cable fits perfectly. the MK1 cable is way too long. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (GTIwithboost)*

what page is the comprehensive list of parts on? i am trying to find a donor car for my swap... coulda hade one for $50 with a blown tranny, but the wife said no. so now i will just do it anyway...


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

parts list: engine, coolant resivor, wiring harness for motor, & down pipe. 
You can also use, but don't necessarily need the A3 transmission, instrument cluster, & rad fan/radiator. You can also use the 10" front brakes fromt the A3 if you wanna upgrade your 8v 9" brakes.
this is assuming you're gonna be doing the swap on an A2 w/ CE2.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wHiTeGti* »_parts list: engine, coolant resivor, wiring harness for motor, & down pipe. 


I used the mk2 coolant tank. You'll also need the ECU, coil, accesories and all sensors. There are so many ways to do it, that you can probably work with whatever you have.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (mk2.slow)*

hey, do i need mk3 ac lines for 134a? if so that would suck...


----------



## 89mk2gli2.0 (Jun 28, 2004)

i did a full wiring harness swap but used my a2 wiper and turn signal stalks. is this the reason why i have turn signals outside the car but not in my cluster? also i used the a3 cluster. any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (89mk2gli2.0)*

I just picked up a 95 golf doner for my rabbit project. I have the whole running car minus most exterior stuff that I did not need anyway... can someone tell me all the things that could be used for my swap?
So far I will be pulling
1. Engine with all wiring/ ecu
2. Dash.. with cluster (will it fit)
3. Axles and front brakes (rear are drums not sure if the same size..)
4. It has factory alarm.. I would like to reuse that if possible
5. Tranny's got a bad reverse, but will be pulling anyway maybe to use in the future.
anything else i should be pulling? 
This thread is great.. alot of info in here to weed thru. Im gonna have to look throught this thread again later tonight... Any rabbit/xflow specific swap threads? tia


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (89mk2gli2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89mk2gli2.0* »_i did a full wiring harness swap but used my a2 wiper and turn signal stalks. is this the reason why i have turn signals outside the car but not in my cluster? also i used the a3 cluster. any help would be appreciated thanks

No, I used the A2 stalks for quiet a while without any problem. Did you make a jumper in your fuse block from pin *d2* to *e8*? If you do that you should be golden. good luck.


----------



## 89mk2gli2.0 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*

no i didn't but should i have to considering i swaped out the whole wiring harness and fuse panel to the a3 one? thanks


----------



## pentoro (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (89mk2gli2.0)*

Anyone swap an automatic trans over with a xflow swap into a auto Mk2? Just curious what else this involved. Also, if I paid a shop to do this, what should I expect to pay?


----------



## cOrrAdOfreak2832 (Jul 1, 2004)

*x-flow into corrado*

Hey everyone. I have read this entire post and many others. And there is limited information about putting a x-flow into a corrado. This would be my first swap and I am debating having someone do it or do it my self. I want to do it my self but I was wondering if putting this engine into a corrado is basically the same as putting it into a A2 golf or jetta. I have a 91 g60 with no engine an i want to do this swap because i am going to eventually turbo it. And is there any one listening that has done this before and how hard it is. I have heard that this is not a hard swap but that was into a jetta or golf but nothing really about putting it into a corrado. What should I do please Help!!
Thanks louis


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: x-flow into corrado (cOrrAdOfreak2832)*

rado, golf, jetta, same story!
it's a pretty easy swap but it may require some clearancing of the hood, or a corrado vr6 hood...
cheers,
Bryan


----------



## bldgengineer (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: x-flow into corrado (GTi_94)*

For the past month or so my friend and I have been installing a 1.8T into his 96 obd2 golf GL. We installed a mk4 dash, engine/tranny, and complete wiring harness and cluster. After we are done we willbe putting all of his mk3 stuff(dash, engine/tranny, ecu, harness etc..) into my 92 jetta gl.
I have the list of parts needed saved from page 7 and read the entire thread but still have a few questions: Can I use all of my mk2 mounts? and since I will be turboing the motor, should I go ahead and get a mk3 subframe?


----------



## ec[dirty8v] (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

today i picked up my 1991 Jetta Gl (auto) with a 130,000 miles for 300
and a wrecked but running 94 golf sport obd1 xflo with 175,000 miles and a 5spd and borbets for 400!. I think there are to many miles on the 2.0 but still would like to put in the A2 gl b/c it runs strong and a xflo a2 would be sick. I'm 17 and would like to perform my 1st swap. My dad is against b/c he says it would take to much time. This swap is my dream and the great thing is i have a full donor car. What should i do!!!!!!!!!. Any CT locals that can help out with the swap inorder to get it done before september please Im me. money is involved. this has to go down. peace


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ecDUB)*

So if I have a 91 jetta with CE2 I can just put the engine harness in and engine in, and thats pretty much it? Does the cluster need to be swapped? Will the TB fit right onto the aba intake manifold? Or should I use the mk3 TBB?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (R3)*

anyone put a crossflow into a later model cabby (89 - 93)? I am thinking of putting my supercharged crossflow into an A1 cabby for my girl to drive (sometimes). My only 2 concerns are the wiring (not sure what fusebox these cars have) and the hood clearance. I will most likely have to put a bump in the hood for the bv on the charger to clear, but that's no biggie


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (blubayou)*

not done it but from what i understand those cars never went to ce2 so it may be alittle fun on that end and i would say you are right the hood would probalbly be a small issue


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

Your burnout sounds wicked... nice little clip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (blubayou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blubayou* »_anyone put a crossflow into a later model cabby (89 - 93)? I am thinking of putting my supercharged crossflow into an A1 cabby for my girl to drive (sometimes). My only 2 concerns are the wiring (not sure what fusebox these cars have) and the hood clearance. I will most likely have to put a bump in the hood for the bv on the charger to clear, but that's no biggie
Yea I saw a few try the mk1 forum most people just swap thw whole car over to ce-2 just like the ce-1 people with mk2 cars(what are you gonna put in the red rocket don't tell me vr6







)


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (VwCrazykid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwCrazykid* »_Yea I saw a few try the mk1 forum most people just swap thw whole car over to ce-2 just like the ce-1 people with mk2 cars(what are you gonna put in the red rocket don't tell me vr6







)

yeah, going to talk to some guys in the mk1 forum. As for the red sled, it will probably be parted if I undertake the x-flow sc'd A1 thing. One project is enough


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (jetmk2)*

could i do a full MKIII harness in a MKII Golf? woudl i be able to keep my MKII vents and not have to rock MKIII dash and what not ?? 
TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
n here's my xflow...


----------



## D bot (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta2NR)*

Whats the main differences in OBD-1 and OBD-2 x-flow motors. I cannot find any information on main differences besides wiring for emissions. I have both motors waiting for me just need to know which would be better/ reliable (can i use that term here ???







)
motor to use 1 or 2 ?!


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (D bot)*

well the throttle body and the 2nd O2 sensor are the main things and I have owned both the OBD set-ups and after having obd2 there is no way i would go back to 1 on a NA street car the diagnostics is like night and day different.thats my .02


----------



## veeedubsvr6 (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (dubweizer)*

I was told that obd1 had like 134ft lbs of tk and the obd2 had the reg 122ft lbs of tk. I dont know if this is true I was just told that but dont listen to me I dont work here. Correct me if this isnt true.


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (veeedubsvr6)*

Both obdI and II have the same hp 115 and same torque 122.


----------



## veeedubsvr6 (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (jetmk2)*

People are genious pure genious.


----------



## euro_racer16v (Jun 22, 2003)

i have everything for a xflow swap into a ce2 vehicle, i have the engine, complete wiring harness, maf, etc. how do i go about having an indicator light for the OBD1 system. will i have to convert to a a3 cluster also or can i just use an led?
incase it matters it is all out of a 95 jetta.


_Modified by euro_racer16v at 10:23 PM 8-27-2004_


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (euro_racer16v)*

in theory you should be able to wire it up to what ever light you want....
in fact I'd try and get the old CEL light from a DIGI 1 cali MK2, it's one fo the toggleswitches...
cheers,
Bryan


----------



## RedGTI2.0l (Feb 18, 2004)

Ive had my x-flow swap done for about a month now...but I have not been able to find the part of the harness that makes the fans turn on...I have to use a toggle switch so I don't overheat...


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_So if I have a 91 jetta with CE2 I can just put the engine harness in and engine in, and thats pretty much it? Does the cluster need to be swapped? Will the TB fit right onto the aba intake manifold? Or should I use the mk3 TBB?

good question, i wanna know too


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

-use the mk3 throttlebody
-yes it's pretty much plug and play(read this entire thread)
-no you don't need to use the mk3 cluster, but you can(again read thread)


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (RedGTI2.0l)*

I just used the factory mk2 harness and so it's still switched, and hardwired it to some power and a ground....
or you could get the front engine bay harness from a wrecker...
cheers,
Bryan


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

how about motor mounts ? can i use my MKII front subframe n motor mount to put the xflow in tehre or do i need to change to MKIII mounts or something ?? what's the difference between MKII n MKIII mounts ?? 
i have one of thesee..(not my car)


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Jetta2NR)*

You can use all of your stock mounts on the xflow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Schmocky (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

I'm not sure if someone has already asked this/gone over this question, but i'm looking to do a cross flow swap in a 79 rabbit, and was wondering what the better engine...obd1 or obd2?


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

obd I has oil squirters in the block and forged crank


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (jetmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetmk2* »_You can use all of your stock mounts on the xflow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hwo abtou mount bolts ?? can i use the ones from my MKII bracket ?


----------



## oldskoolveedubbin (May 16, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Jetta2NR)*

hey i am gettin my 98 OBDII x-flow swap tomorrow so i have amajor questoin about clutch, if i am keeping my original 020 tranny and i need to know what kind of clutch to get. Do i still need the 210mm disk or is the ABA using a 228mm disk. i also know that i need a 16v pressure plate but does anybody know where i can get a clutch thats better than stockl for low price.thanks


----------



## GTIRIDER (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (oldskoolveedubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskoolveedubbin* »_hey i am gettin my 98 OBDII x-flow swap tomorrow so i have amajor questoin about clutch, if i am keeping my original 020 tranny and i need to know what kind of clutch to get. Do i still need the 210mm disk or is the ABA using a 228mm disk. i also know that i need a 16v pressure plate but does anybody know where i can get a clutch thats better than stockl for low price.thanks

Same here im gettign a 98 xflow also to put in my 86 gti i know i neeed to re wire ce2 is there any other things i might need to know about doing this swap?


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

the aba uses a 210mm best thing use all the satuff from your old set up get a 16v plate and use your fly wheel and act makes a good disc.


----------



## ec[dirty8v] (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

I'm a 17 year old who wants to do his 1st swap. I don't have lot's of experience working on VW's but I'm hoping to learn from this site and through the swap. I recently got my hands on a 91 Jetta Gl (auto) 130,xxx miles and a wrecked 95 Golf sport with a OBD1 2.0 and 175,000 (runs strong) with a 5spd tranny. Would it be worth to swap the auto 1.8 in the jetta for the x-flo+5spd tranny and if so would i need any extra parts since i have a full donor car? What possiblities do I have (1.8 head on the ABA+ manual tranny or full x-flo)?
Can someone give me a brief list of my best option as to what parts I should run. My funds are limited so I'm hoping to work with what I got.
Thanks guys


----------



## luckyracing (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ecDUB)*

I just put an obd I motor back into my race car (long story)
My trouble spots:
VSS: will this bolt into the spedo cable hole of an 02A thransmission? (corrado guys???)
RPM sensor: is this the knock sensor looking thing under the distrubutor? Will the car run without it? (might have been cut by some moron)
Voltage to coil pack: what is the output of the signal wire? I am not getting anything to it while cranking, key on, ect, nothing. I have power and ground at the other 2 pins.
Anyone have a carb set-up for an xflow?? (about sick of OBDI)


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ecDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ecDUB* »_I'm a 17 year old who wants to do his 1st swap. I don't have lot's of experience working on VW's but I'm hoping to learn from this site and through the swap. I recently got my hands on a 91 Jetta Gl (auto) 130,xxx miles and a wrecked 95 Golf sport with a OBD1 2.0 and 175,000 (runs strong) with a 5spd tranny. Would it be worth to swap the auto 1.8 in the jetta for the x-flo+5spd tranny and if so would i need any extra parts since i have a full donor car? What possiblities do I have (1.8 head on the ABA+ manual tranny or full x-flo)?
Can someone give me a brief list of my best option as to what parts I should run. My funds are limited so I'm hoping to work with what I got.
Thanks guys

You have a donor car, so you have everything you need already. In my opinion, you should swap the whole motor in, since you have everyhting. There is a lot of stuff that you don't need or might just want to put on, if you just want the motor to run, just look at the first page of this post and it will have everything you need to make this work. I'm glad you want to learn more about engine swapping, its a good experience and gives you a lot of knowledge about how a car actually works. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Note: You already have the ce2 fusebox (found in later mk2 from late 89-92) so you do not need to swap out your fusebox, everything related to wiring is plug and play. If you need anymore help you can drop me an email @ [email protected]
Vince


----------



## ec[dirty8v] (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (A3VWJetta2.0)*

appreciate it^


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ecDUB)*

everyone said, to wire the tach you run a wire from the negative terminal on the coil... to the green wire that goes to the gauge cluster... heres a pic of my gauge cluster plug.... tell me what you think is wrong with this picture... and how i can figure out what to do :-/


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (corrado-joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-joe* »_everyone said, to wire the tach you run a wire from the negative terminal on the coil... to the green wire that goes to the gauge cluster... heres a pic of my gauge cluster plug.... tell me what you think is wrong with this picture... and how i can figure out what to do :-/









Figure out which wire for your cluster is the tach wire.... and then splice that wire onto the negative terminal on your ignition coil.... Your corrado bentley will tell you.. I don't have the rado bentley handy or I'd let you know.


----------



## smashem-bashem90 (Oct 14, 2004)

can anyone tell me the best way to wire up the exterior lights if swapping an obd1 into a ce2 car? should i use the existing harness or the x-flow?


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (smashem-bashem90)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smashem-bashem90* »_ can anyone tell me the best way to wire up the exterior lights if swapping an obd1 into a ce2 car? should i use the existing harness or the x-flow? 


I used the x-flow harness for my obdI swap.


----------



## smashem-bashem90 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*

Well the reason i ask is because i noticed that there is a green connector from the fuse box with some heavier gauge power wires that runs out into the engine bay and seem to power up the headlights. also i noticed the afterrun cooling fan relay is powered by this wire. if iwere to use my x-flow harness would i have to some how power it up along with the relay? or is the cross flow harness already equipped to do so? any info is appreciated thank you.


----------



## ginsingVW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (smashem-bashem90)*

AXLES!!!! AUGH!!!!!








Could someone please give me a definite answer to which axles to use on my MK1 SCIROCCO 2L ENGINE AND TRANNY SWAP? 
i swapped the engine and tranny out of a 96 cabrio into my rocco, bought 16V scirocco axles as i was told they would work, spent three hours covered in axle grease only to find that they were too long.








anyone?


----------



## smashem-bashem90 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (smashem-bashem90)*

never mind. every thing should just plug in and work fine. tried it my self. theres just a lot of extra wires that can be confusing but i guesst thats wat the bentley are for.
_Quote, originally posted by *smashem-bashem90* »_Well the reason i ask is because i noticed that there is a green connector from the fuse box with some heavier gauge power wires that runs out into the engine bay and seem to power up the headlights. also i noticed the afterrun cooling fan relay is powered by this wire. if iwere to use my x-flow harness would i have to some how power it up along with the relay? or is the cross flow harness already equipped to do so? any info is appreciated thank you.


----------



## branicVW (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (smashem-bashem90)*

do you have to jump d8 to e2 to get the MK2 cluster to work? (actually just the tach) or is that just the trick for powering the VR6 cluster in the A2's? i was going to use an A3 cluster but decided to stick with the A2 one for now.


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (branicVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *branicVW* »_do you have to jump d8 to e2 to get the MK2 cluster to work? (actually just the tach) or is that just the trick for powering the VR6 cluster in the A2's? i was going to use an A3 cluster but decided to stick with the A2 one for now.


As far as I know you don't have to make a jumper and I don't think you can use the VR cluster I think you can only use the 2.0 cluster.

It shouldn't be too much of a hastle to figure out though.


----------



## branicVW (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*

The cluster i have is actually an mk3 2.0l cluster. I was just wondering if that jumper still applied. Im just going to try the coil wire jump and see if that works.


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (branicVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *branicVW* »_The cluster i have is actually an mk3 2.0l cluster. I was just wondering if that jumper still applied. Im just going to try the coil wire jump and see if that works.

The jumper is the easiest way to do it, it takes like 2 minutes to do. Don't make a whack ass splice.


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*

can i use my stock 1.8 8v radiator or do i have to use a MKIII radiator ??


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (Jetta2NR)*

I used the a2 rad but had to block off the return on the end and I used the a3 return to the jug.there may be another way but it worked for me


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (dubweizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubweizer* »_I used the a2 rad but had to block off the return on the end and I used the a3 return to the jug.there may be another way but it worked for me

I did the same.


----------



## NeinH20 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*

Ok, I've offically read the whole post...and still haven't found answers to a few questions I have.
I've got an 82 Pickup with absolutly NO WIRING from the bed forward.
I'm picking up a 94 X-flow motor, wiring, cluster, and all the accessories this weekend. 
I'm thinking I can juse put all of it in the trabbit, the same way it came out of the jetta, however what do I do about engine mounts? The A3 has the hockeypuck mount upfront...the A1 (previously diesel) does not...do the other two mounts match up, and I have to fab the front one up or what? Thanks.
BTW- I've searched, and can't find the thread where the guy swapped a 2.0 Xflow into his A1...it was a mars red, errrr, rabbit I think? maybe jetta? Anybody got that thread marked?


----------



## smashem-bashem90 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (NeinH20)*

http://my.net-link.net/~selen/
Here ya go. i think


----------



## NeinH20 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: (smashem-bashem90)*

eh, thats closer to what I was looking for, however this link I'm looking for is to a vortex thread, from the A1 forums...and the guy went into boatloads of detail...


----------



## smashem-bashem90 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (NeinH20)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1543752
hope this is it


----------



## RedGTI2.0l (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm thinking about what tranny to match with my x-flow swap...Iv'e been running the 020 from my gti for a while now and I like the short gears but on the highway the car wants to move but its limited by the short gears...which tranny would you recommend 9a or 02a, 16v tranny or g60 tranny...???


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

So my swap is almost done.. everything works except for the rad fan??? 
The thermostate is definately opening and closing and the temperature gauge in the car is reading properly.... but when it gets to temp the fan does not come on. The fan was good prior to the swap.
Any idea what the problem may be? I am running A3 engine wiring, CE2 interior wiring and a passat dual fan setup... the temp switch and rad are the stock A2 setup for an AC car.
Thanks in advance for any ideas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (smokinjoe644)*

I couldn't figure it out either, so I just wired up a switch so that I could kick it on manually.


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (smokinjoe644)*

Just double check the fan motor today and it is fine... anybody else got any idea as to what might be wrong


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (smokinjoe644)*

can any one tell me what's the bear minimum things that i need to have conected to get the motor runing ? 
can any one get me a picture of a ce2 fuse/relay box with all the wires pluged in it ?? 
also any one use a MKII ignition coil or is the MKIII coil a must ?? 
can i use a MKIII cluster ?? with a ce2 harness ?


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Jetta2NR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2NR* »_can any one tell me what's the bear minimum things that i need to have conected to get the motor runing ? 
can any one get me a picture of a ce2 fuse/relay box with all the wires pluged in it ?? 
also any one use a MKII ignition coil or is the MKIII coil a must ?? 
can i use a MKIII cluster ?? with a ce2 harness ? 

you can use the mk3 cluster with a ce2 harness and you must use the mk3 coil.


----------



## trbotwuk (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

could this post be cleaned up i.e. delete the red x's and stuff that no relevant?


----------



## corrado1013 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (trbotwuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trbotwuk* »_could this post be cleaned up i.e. delete the red x's and stuff that no relevant?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91driver (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (corrado1013)*

I'm pulling the engine from an OBD I GL. I'd like to be able to use a chip for the aba motronic ecu. What do I need to swap to utilize the:
- aba ecu
- aba cluster
- MKII exterior lighting
What I need to know is which harnesses to use to get this all working correctly. 
On another note, is there any reason i'd want to use the mkIII aba subframe, axles, or brakes? 
Thanks!
Happy Holidays


----------



## 91driver (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (91driver)*

I guess having a thread stickied has it's good points and bad. Any opinions on the above? Thanks


----------



## rebornGTI (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (91driver)*

I just got a rear ended 97 2.0 jetta and going to make a complete ABA conversion to my now in comma 1.6 rabbit including cluster (I have the complete wiring harness in one piece), but have a couple of questions I hope somebody here could answer for me:
Since it's an OBD2 system I got two O2 sensors, but the cat is way too large to fit on my 75 rabbit, what happens if I don't use the second O2 sensor?
I read some people having some problems using the digifant pump, and recommending to use the MK3 fuel pump, Is that possible to fit?
And what about all the emissions equipment? Can I removed all that? Ther won't be any inspection on my car.
Want to have this done for next spring

















_Modified by rebornedGTI at 9:34 PM 1-20-2005_


----------



## freeflow90 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (trbotwuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trbotwuk* »_could this post be cleaned up i.e. delete the red x's and stuff that no relevant?
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Break out the dustbuster!

Im looking for like a step by step type thing.. does anyone have a nice solid write up on this swap? Just starting to look into it.

Thanks


----------



## floradovr6 (Oct 4, 2004)

a few questions i have about the swap
1 will a pedal cluster from an a3 fit into my a2?
2 will the a3 heater core fit my a2?
3 i have both subframes which peices of these subframes do i have to put together on the aba engine and make it fit well?
4 can i use the steering cloumn from the a3 on th a2? i am doing a dash swap
5 can i use the a3 wiring harness to light up my a2 head lights and corners? i looked at both the wiring harnesses and saw that the plugs were the same for the lights just wanna make sure if i can use this 
thanx theres just tooo much reading to look for all this


----------



## branicVW (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (floradovr6)*

Anyone know what wires from the A2 interior have to be spliced in to get the OBD connector to work? I have a mk3 cluster and wiring harness.


----------



## branicVW (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (branicVW)*

Got an answer to my question.. For Xflow swap related purposes if anyone else needs it..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1802905


----------



## capnhowdy (May 11, 2003)

*Re: (branicVW)*

i got the swap in .. and only 2 problems.... 

fan wont run, .... and car has no power between2-4k... 
no power at all, really bummin here... has new 02 sensor, cleaned throelbody and maf 2 times, timeing is good, ... 
it runs and idles nice.. but has no power at all... 

any help with this issue please?


----------



## floradovr6 (Oct 4, 2004)

does anyone have any answers to my questions


----------



## freeflow90 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: (floradovr6)*

This thread isnt so good... someone needs a good write up on here


----------



## 91driver (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (freeflow90)*

Part of the problem is the fact that the thread is stickied, so nobody ever notices taht anything is going on here. Like I said before, a blessing and a curse. Best bet is to probably bring about the question in a normal post.


----------



## branicVW (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (capnhowdy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capnhowdy* »_i got the swap in .. and only 2 problems.... 

fan wont run, .... and car has no power between2-4k... 
no power at all, really bummin here... has new 02 sensor, cleaned throelbody and maf 2 times, timeing is good, ... 
it runs and idles nice.. but has no power at all... 

any help with this issue please?

I had the same problem cause i did my timing belt and stuff while the motor was out.. make sure your timing is all correct cause that could make the car feel seriously under powered. I timed mine from the flywheel mark and the head.. it was origianlly timed based on the head and crank pully but the distributor was off still. just make sure you get the head timed and the bottom end based on the flywheel mark.. if the distrbutor still isnt lined up you will have to turn the intermediate shaft until the distributor is pointing to the number one wire on the cap. I used an A2 trans so maybe that is why my marks were off.. may not be that but you never know. its worth checking.


----------



## gregathon (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey,
Im looking into doing the x-flow swap for either my 85 gti or the 86 golf. Anyone know about 1800vwparts? is tom still there, and can I order the engine and everything else needed for the swap?
Thanks


----------



## capnhowdy (May 11, 2003)

*Re: (branicVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *branicVW* »_I had the same problem cause i did my timing belt and stuff while the motor was out.. make sure your timing is all correct cause that could make the car feel seriously under powered. I timed mine from the flywheel mark and the head.. it was origianlly timed based on the head and crank pully but the distributor was off still. just make sure you get the head timed and the bottom end based on the flywheel mark.. if the distrbutor still isnt lined up you will have to turn the intermediate shaft until the distributor is pointing to the number one wire on the cap. I used an A2 trans so maybe that is why my marks were off.. may not be that but you never know. its worth checking.

cool thankyou man... yeah .. the timeing is jsut a little off at the flywheel.. didnt think it had to be RIGHT on . i used the a2 tranny as well... gona check it out tomarow or the day after..










_Modified by capnhowdy at 3:25 AM 2-1-2005_


----------



## RedGTI2.0l (Feb 18, 2004)

anybody on here using a g60 tranny with their x-flow?? Just curious to see how it runs...I'm trying to get rid of the 92 8v tranny that stayed in with the swap...


----------



## branicVW (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (RedGTI2.0l)*

if you switch to a G60 trans you will have to change the pedal cluster and master cylinder to a hydrolic clutch setup. also will have to put a cable shift box in the car.


----------



## gregathon (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey,
Im looking into doing the x-flow swap for either my 85 gti or the 86 golf. Anyone know about 1800vwparts? is tom still there, and can I order the engine and everything else needed for the swap?
Thanks


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

thats where mine came from


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

Here is a clean thread for all of you that have been asking... it covers most of the options for an ABA into an MK2.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1819523
Please keep this other tread clean so the information is easy to find and use... if you see something you think is incorrect or should be added IM me and I will edit the original post.
Joe


----------



## Euro Nation (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (smokinjoe644)*

Currently running an OBD1 ABA in an '82 Rabbit with no VSS connected and no limiter cut issues. Not sure why... just doesn't happen.


----------



## mk2Dreamin (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (gregathon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregathon* »_Hey,
Im looking into doing the x-flow swap for either my 85 gti or the 86 golf. Anyone know about 1800vwparts? is tom still there, and can I order the engine and everything else needed for the swap?
Thanks

I haven't talked to them in a while, but i imagine tom is still there. if not, someone else would be. and yes, you can buy a whole kit, basically plug and play (if you're car is already ce2) with motor, for somewhere around $1300 ?? don't quote me on price though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (mk2Dreamin)*

got mine for a grand... but then again, i also needed a new radiator, clutch, and flywheel... so that put me a little over 1500 i think when all was said and done.


----------



## fastbanana (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (corrado-joe)*

ABA to corrado help needed
*no spark.*
Any help would be appreciated.
here is what i know
5 volts to distrubtor plug
12v from the coil wire
i beleive i have the correct power to the ECU.
i have constant and ignition power to the ECU
all my grounds are good.
i am using the old coil. do i need the A3 coil?
thanks for the help.
joe


----------



## Euro Nation (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (fastbanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-joe* »_got mine for a grand... but then again, i also needed a new radiator, clutch, and flywheel... so that put me a little over 1500 i think when all was said and done.

3 complete swaps for under $200 each.









_Quote, originally posted by *fastbanana* »_ABA to corrado help needed
i am using the old coil. do i need the A3 coil?
thanks for the help.
joe 


Yes, as far a I know you need the A3 coil. Although I would think a trigger event would be a trigger event. You scanned for codes yet?


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Euro Nation)*

what distributer is everyone running?


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (JWJET1)*

Here's an ABA swap I just recently semi-completed for a friend of mine.








Photo Gallery:
http://photos.bcvwdrivers.ca/turbotim

Forum write-up:
http://forums.bcvwdrivers.ca/viewtopic.php?t=251


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (JWJET1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JWJET1* »_what distributer is everyone running?

stock ABA


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (91driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91driver* »_I'm pulling the engine from an OBD I GL. I'd like to be able to use a chip for the aba motronic ecu. What do I need to swap to utilize the:
- aba ecu
- aba cluster
- MKII exterior lighting
What I need to know is which harnesses to use to get this all working correctly. 
On another note, is there any reason i'd want to use the mkIII aba subframe, axles, or brakes? 
Thanks!
Happy Holidays









Don't know if you've figured this out yet. You can use the entire MKIII engine harness and ecu as well as the MKIII light harness to power your mKII lighting. 
You'll need the 100mm axles if you are gonna use the aba tranny and I'd use the MKIII hub/brakes if your dub is running currently running the 9'' brakes although it's not necessary.
good luck.
Andy


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (branicVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *branicVW* »_Anyone know what wires from the A2 interior have to be spliced in to get the OBD connector to work? I have a mk3 cluster and wiring harness. 

I don't quite understand what you are tryin' to do. Can you elaborate?


----------



## branicVW (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*

I actually figured it out. I just wired into the harness with an OBD connector by the fuse panel. I was initially trying to use the stock mk2 wiring but i went a different route. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I do have another question tho for anyone that might know. I am still using my mk2 fuel tank and i have a mk3 GL cluster in the car. I have been told both tanks are 14 gallons. (well 14.5 for the A2) How accurate do you think the gas gauge is?? I havent been letting it run lower then 1/4 tank because i wasnt sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (branicVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *branicVW* »_ I am still using my mk2 fuel tank and i have a mk3 GL cluster in the car. I have been told both tanks are 14 gallons. (well 14.5 for the A2) How accurate do you think the gas gauge is?? I havent been letting it run lower then 1/4 tank because i wasnt sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Acurate! I drive my car across state all the time and It's always down in the red and I've never worried about it. I say your golden.


----------



## 87eurogti16v (Feb 11, 2004)

im in the prossess with my 79 wabbit wish me luck


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (87eurogti16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87eurogti16v* »_im in the prossess with my 79 wabbit wish me luck

good luck.


----------



## 87eurogti16v (Feb 11, 2004)

how do u guys use the mk2 altinator on the obd2 motor cause it doesnt fit it hits the intake mani


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (87eurogti16v)*

Don't. Use ABA accessories and the serpentine belt, it's much better.


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (87eurogti16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87eurogti16v* »_how do u guys use the mk2 altinator on the obd2 motor cause it doesnt fit it hits the intake mani

yeah what he said!
It's so much easier to change a serpentine belt.


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*

Hey guys, my swap is a 1995 OBD1 2.0L into an 84 cabby rabbit. I have two problems using the MK3 tranny (CHE), I can't seem to get the right clutch cable. The one I have now (16V Scirocco) seems to be long enough but I have to mash the peddle to the floor to disengage the clutch and when you pull it out a tiny bit it grabs right away. If I loosen the adjustment the peddle won't disengage the clutch at all and I get grinding. The other problem I have is that I have very little to no side to side play in the shifter. The gates are so close it's very easy to mis-shift. I bolted up the MK1 linkage gear to the MK3 tranny, I can shift ok but like I said there is very little lateral play. I adjusted the stop under the car as per Bentley spec.
Oh and the good part, the car is really quick, even with a MK3 tranny, I was really surprised how hard it pulls, lovin the light MK1's, even a heavier cabby is still feather light compared to newer cars.


----------



## Strider (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: (87eurogti16v)*

Ok here is the first post of many, I'm sure. I have a 91 GTI 8v, and I have some questions. I have aquired a 97 OBD II Xflow. I's just a block and head so I have some stuff to get from the yard. Never done this before so it shoulod be a serious adventure. I'm wondering for starters what fuel system do I have right now? I think that it's Digi II, my VIN is a 3VW if that helps, or makes a differance. as for my interior harness please tell me that I'm rollin the CE2 so my life won't be a living hell. Thanks to everyone that has posted, I think I'm going to print this thread out and post it on the wall in the garage for referance HEH. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 87eurogti16v (Feb 11, 2004)

can somone get me a picture of an obd2 2.0 8v like a full detailed picture of one


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (87eurogti16v)*

Strider you have ce 2 wiring so your life won't be a living hell unlike what I went through with my 88.Since yours is a 91 you have digi II which you'll ditch for motronic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Strider (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: (jetmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetmk2* »_Strider you have ce 2 wiring so your life won't be a living hell unlike what I went through with my 88.Since yours is a 91 you have digi II which you'll ditch for motronic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

BOING SWEET Thanks dude. I assumed that was what I was rolling but you know what they say about assumptions







. I have to go get my mill now, then go get a harness and ECU...where is my roll of masking tape and pen, and some of this







. HEH
Edit: Spelling is good....Engrish


_Modified by Strider at 4:39 PM 4-26-2005_


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Strider)*

this wiring is pissing me off!!!!!!!!! please tell me someone can give a few tips as to what goes where.


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

For what? Provide some info, that's a pretty broad statement.


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*

RE: MK3 accesories
Yeah yeah, using the MK3 setup is mint, it's so slick with the tensioner etc. and the alternator. I deleted the PS (VR6 water pump pulley and shorter serpentine belt) and it runs awesome.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (GTIwithboost)*

What's the best way to mount an A3 radiator to an A2?


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_What's the best way to mount an A3 radiator to an A2?

Is that the best option? I'll be starting my swap in the next couple weeks and wondering what I should do for a radiator. TIA.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (general problem)*

well i'm planning on running 10 - 16lbs through the engine, so I want to make sure things stay as cool as possible. So I'm sticking with the A3 radiator witht he dual fan setup.
The solution seems to be a 16 Passat crossmember.
Check out this thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2004164


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (GTIwithboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIwithboost* »_For what? Provide some info, that's a pretty broad statement.

I know I realized a lot of the misc wires were actually for the previous owner's stero system. Now that thats cleared up I just have to figure out which sensors attach to what.
Is there anything that is not used?
On a side note, The PO also had a set of HID's on the car. Does anyone have a close up of what wiring is like for stock headlights? As I'm sure there was some rewiring involved.


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

Just started considering this swap as an option. I have a 1991 GTI 16v with the CIS-E Motronic engine management. I know people do this swap into a lot of older MkII's with older engine management systems, but how does the ABA wiring work with the CIS Motronic? I hear it gets a little more complex. ANy insights there? Also, how reliable have people's swaps been? I'm looking to ditch my 16v because its problem after problem, and my MkIII 2.0 8v is faster, because suprise! The 16v doesn't run right, and never has. Will I need to do a complete dash swap? Anybody ever do an ABA into a CIS E Motronic MkII?


----------



## drake900 (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (KingofNod)*

has anyone made/found a wiring diagram for a digi 1 swap into a mk2 CE2?
that would help me sooo much!! i'm lost as to where all the wires go!!


----------



## gregathon (Jan 22, 2005)

Can I use all of the wiring from a mkIII? The engine harness and the interior harness? Im doing the x-flow swap and the dash swap. My donor car is a 96 jetta trek.Thanks


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

Any light on the ABA into a CIS-E Motronic car in terms of wiring/dash? Anyone done it?


----------



## mk2Dreamin (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (gregathon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregathon* »_Can I use all of the wiring from a mkIII? The engine harness and the interior harness? Im doing the x-flow swap and the dash swap. My donor car is a 96 jetta trek.Thanks









Sure. That's what i'm working on right now, amongst other things. I stripped a 95 jetta and basically just replaced everthing in my golf with what i took from the jetta, minus wiring for the alarm, airbags, drl's, etc. I've almost got it done, hopefully soon though. If you're gonna attempt it, a Bentley for each year you're working on, donor and recipient is almost a must. You will def. need the wiring diagrams to help you out. Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drake900 (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (mk2Dreamin)*

could you please scan the wiring diagrams for the motor/ecu and fuse box?
i have not been able to get my hands on a mk3 bentley yet. that would be awsome if you could!!
thank you!
-bryce-


----------



## mk2Dreamin (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (drake900)*

don't have a scanner hooked up, but here's a link for the bentley:
http://www.germanautoparts.com...tta#2 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brelvis25 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (mk2Dreamin)*

just started tearing my 96 jetta apart yesterday.. going into an 89 golf.. this thread has a lot of info.. whoa.. long reading!!


----------



## gregathon (Jan 22, 2005)

*Yay*

I just got my 96 jetta donor car today for my swap, yay!
I dont want power steering in the gti, so can I still use the steering rack from the jetta. Or do I have to get a new non-power steering rack?







Thanks.


----------



## gregathon (Jan 22, 2005)

Can anyone help me?


----------



## mk2Dreamin (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (gregathon)*

you don't need to swap the newer power steering rack into your car. Just leave the stock MKII one. You could do the cheapo non-power steering and just ditch the pump and splice the lines together so the rack still has something in it, but i would do it right and just get a manual rack and switch it over the right way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








try doing a search. you might find some good info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gregathon (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (mk2Dreamin)*

awesome thanks


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

How does the speedometer and cluster end up working out? If you keep the stock MkII cluster, how will you run the speedometer, since its a cable driven one?


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

If you use a mk2 cluster you have to use a mk2 speedo cable and visa versa.


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (JettaGLSick)*

Is there a hole in the ABA's tranny for a speedometer cable?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (KingofNod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingofNod* »_Is there a hole in the ABA's tranny for a speedometer cable?
yep, remove the VSS and stick in the speedo cable.


----------



## 2dr8vAnthony (Jun 27, 2002)

finished my swap yesterday. all totaled about 4 days of work and an empty checking account... BUT, it's fun as hell to drive!


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

can someone please tell me if this is the correct splice to bypass the alarm?


----------



## Braedren (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (2dr8vAnthony)*

I have a question for the guys that are done with there swap and are driving around.when you went for your state Emission test, I just wanted to know if the car pass and if so can you put the state that you were tested in and if you also had to change any parts to pass?


----------



## 91driver (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Braedren)*

Just don't say anything. If you are switching the dashes, make sure it is clean, matches, and dosn't have a diagnostics port or CEL. Your car didn't come with a CEL or OBD so you should be cool. Remove any suspicion by keeping it as stock looking as possible








If someone gives you ****, go somewhere else (wich they probably won't because it's not worthwhile for their time and effort). Make friends with a mechanic in your regional forum. Alot of our cars seem to pass the smog test even with a gutted or no cat. Consider any modifications you plan on running on your car.
Hope some of this helps. I don't think that there is a "black list" for suspicious vehicles, so If someone hassles you, you should be okay.
If you plan on getting work that differs between engines and engine asssociated components, just get the work done by the person that is not going to do your tags. If I were you i'd find a dubber to do it though just in case knowing is detrimental to the safety of your car and the equiptment operator duing testing.
Someone please correct me if I'm wrong as I'm sure this is different from state to state and even within regions of states. Consult your vortex regional forum.


----------



## 91driver (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (91driver)*

We don't really have to worry about alot of things because our cars are not OBD nor are they required, unless you live in cali of course. Everything will be fine, just act like everything is normal. You can fail for back dating, but that dosn't apply here, and the tech would have to look into it.


----------



## Braedren (Nov 15, 2003)

*Help! Help!*

I wanted to know how you guys got your turn signals to work.I'm getting park lights and reverse but no turn,checked the fuse and replaced relay,would anyone be able to help me out or have an idea what to do or try next.


----------



## mk2Dreamin (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Help! Help! (Braedren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Braedren* »_I wanted to know how you guys got your turn signals to work.I'm getting park lights and reverse but no turn,checked the fuse and replaced relay,would anyone be able to help me out or have an idea what to do or try next.

Are you using a full MKIII harness, headlights to taillights? or just the motor harness? If just the motor, are you using the mkIII headlight harness or the mkII headlight wiring?
Is/was it ce1 or ce2? If it is/was ce1, then my guess would be you either swapped the whole thing out, or spliced a lot of wires.
Your best bet would be to start at the source, either with a test light or multi-meter. Start from the wires at the back of the blinker stalk, and, with the help of some bentley wiring diagrams, start tracing em back from the stalk, to the fuse block, and back to the front/rear of the car. there's probably a plug not connected or a broken wire or something. 
I did my swap with a complete mkIII harness, just with the stock rear wiring from my golf. plugged right in and everything works fine.
That's about all the help i can give from over here across the internet. hope it sort of helps. g/l http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drake900 (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Help! Help! (mk2Dreamin)*

i REALLY need detail information and pictures on how to splice the alarm bypass....please, any information is greatly appreciated!
my swap is ALMOST running, but for some reason the fuel pump turns off.


----------



## drake900 (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X-FlowA2* »_. 
ALSO: There is a red/blue wire at the fuse box that need to get 12v switched power. If it doesnt get this the car wont work.


This is the main power to the ECU right? Does it need to be spliced? Or should it get that from the fuse box? Im so close to getting it started, it cranks and everything, but wont start up. When you turn the car on you can hear the pump start but then stop right away like its getting cut off. Any help?


----------



## drake900 (Jan 9, 2003)

bump for help


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Anyone using MSD 6A*

I have the 6A msd (pn 6200) and can't seem to get the darn thing running. So far, power wires are hooked up properly. I know the redwire is hooked to the 12v lead, the Orange and Black wires are good to the coil, and the white wire is not used. 
The magnetic trigger is plugged up, the red wire from the MT is hooked to the battery, but I don't know where the Orange wire from the MT is supposed to go. 
There are also two relays used in the system, both of which I'm absolutely clueless on. I'll try to get part numbers for the relays when I get home from work.
I'll take better pics when I get a chance


----------



## slammedGTIballer (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Anyone using MSD 6A (StarvinMarvin)*

I know this isnt really an xflow question but its close... Has anyone done a 2.0L ABA block w/1.8L cylinderhead swap and how did it work? and how much power does it have?? let me know thanks


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Anyone using MSD 6A (slammedGTIballer)*

got my X-flow into my mk1 digi 2 cabby...
now all I need to know is what's a detailed page to do a digi 2 to a OBD 1 for wiring...
do I use the cabby fuse box or no???
c'mon guys help me out A.S.A.P.
here's a pic of my first accomplishment...










_Modified by topduko19 at 8:27 PM 8-30-2005_


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

I did the swap years ago and now its time for a new clutch. 
What clutch setup have you used in your a2 x-flow swap???


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*

if you kept the A2 tranny use the a2 clutch...


----------



## slammedGTIballer (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

if i have a 2.0 ABA block with a 1.8 8V digifant head.. what size belts do i need if i run p/s but no a/c?? also what alternator is needed? mk2 or mk3?? 
thanks everyone


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (slammedGTIballer)*

MK3 alternatorr, and IIRC i believe its a 38.5" belt. I'll check when I get home tonight.


----------



## slammedGTIballer (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (StarvinMarvin)*

ive heard from about 5 other ppl that the mk2 alternator will work with the 1.8 head and 2.0 ABA bottom.. ?


----------



## mk2Dreamin (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (slammedGTIballer)*

it probably will. You could make any combo of accs. work with enough injiuity and modding. not sure what size belts you would need though. Just go A3 accs, 1 belt, serp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif oh, and p/s if you're running it.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (slammedGTIballer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slammedGTIballer* »_ive heard from about 5 other ppl that the mk2 alternator will work with the 1.8 head and 2.0 ABA bottom.. ?

it does. i used the MK3 cause it came with the engine.
On my setup, the PS pump uses a v belt although i'm not sure if it's fromt he MK2 ro MK3


----------



## gregathon (Jan 22, 2005)

*Help?*

hey everyone im in the middle of my swap and i would like to know if im doing anything wrong. So far I have bolted up the mk3 heater box, pedal cluster, dash rebar, front subframe and shifter box. It doesnt look like the mk3 gas cable will reach. will it work? also i plan on using the mk3 gas tank and pump, will this work also?







ALso should i take the engine apart if it ran upside down after the car had flipped? would this result in any damage?
Thanks
Greg


----------



## gregathon (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Help? (gregathon)*

Hello? anyone alive?


----------



## CL2GL (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (rod16v)*

i am currently swaping in a 2.0L ABA in my MK3 1.8L(i live in canada) and i have a harness for the 2.0, the only thing is that its out of a auto car. will this still wrk?
thnks


----------



## rebornGTI (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (CL2GL)*

I just did it on my rabbit and it worked, the only thing you have to do is look for a 2 red cable socket that goes to the tranny harness and get both cables together, otherwise the car won't start up since these cut the current for the starter when the car is not on P or N. Just get them together, or put a hidden switch for extra security. 
The only thing I haven't get to work is the speedometer since I have a 2H tranny, but the engine runs, and the car does so but doesn't stop since I haven't finished the brakes







, but the speedometer shouldn't be a problem for you.
Good luck!!!


----------



## wildout (Dec 6, 2004)

*A2 2.0 OBDII swap*

car is not getting no spark but its getting fuel
do I have to do any wire jumps or anything let me know asap
what should I do
or call me or send me a PM
973-703-0416


----------



## CL2GL (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: A2 2.0 OBDII swap (wildout)*

thanks. so ill have to look is for two red wires that would be end up near the tranny,(on the auto harness) and put a switch or just cut them together?
thanks


----------



## CL2GL (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: A2 2.0 OBDII swap (CL2GL)*

oh SHOOT. doesnt the auto car have two harnesses?


----------



## CL2GL (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: A2 2.0 OBDII swap (CL2GL)*

i think im at a loss, i got my engine harness from a mk3 jetta.
i connected most of the wires but there are a few that have no home, and ones my car that were connected before now have no where to go.
the harness is from and auto,with A/C and possible a sunroof, cant remember. any help is apreciated, thanks guys


----------



## 91driver (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: A2 2.0 OBDII swap (CL2GL)*

Will a 1.8 digi II throttle body fit on the aba intake manifold? What problems will I have if I use the 1.8 8v digi II throttle body?
I really don't have time to read through this mess rite now, so I appreciate all of the help I can get. 
Thanks!


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: A2 2.0 OBDII swap (91driver)*

not without an adapter plate.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

Considering i've done this swap 4 times now successfully...it feels sh%tty to have to post up questions....but i'm getting super aggravated with the swap in my jetta.
Specs..
92 Jetta
95 OBD1 motor, ecu and harness
I have fuel, spark, and timing is dead on.
I'm down to thinking it's something wiring related. I just replaced the harness because i hacked it up a little with my old turbo project on this car...so i just wanted to start fresh, just like when i initially did the swap. So it has a freshly wrapped, well looked over harness.
It was pointed out to me by a friend that there is a red wire with a yellow tracer running down it that needs to see switched 12+. Apparently this is power for the ecu, but i've never plugged this wire in before and the car ran flawlessly beforehand. I threw a spade on the end of it for sh%ts and gave it power and still nothing. It just cranks and cranks...any ideas or advice would be appreciated







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dinamikworld (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Oh_My_VR6)*

Ok guys...
Just got a 91 golf with a crossflow in it, but the gauge cluster does not work. No lights, no gauges, nothing. Any tips on how I can possibly make this thing work?


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (dinamikworld)*

fuses, relays, and boxes.
and for the guy who has no spark, start checking all the wires at the dizz and coil.


----------



## CL2GL (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (StarvinMarvin)*

i have also noticed in my wiring harness i have two oxygen sensor plugs(where the the sensors plug in x two), now im so lost becuase i dont know if my harness is OBD1 or 2,. I then looked at my frends 1997, which i think is obd2 and he only has 1 O2 sensor, MK3 Golf
my harness is from a mk3 jetta, 
any ideas what this harness is from. and oh yeah there is another thing almost like a solednoid just vary small with a two pin and vacuum lines i beleve
any more ideas


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Oh_My_VR6)*

No power to the ECU during cranking, I'd bet on it. Make sure you are always getting 12V to the ECU, you are probably hooked to a wire that isn't 12V during starting. The same exact thing happened to me, if you continue to crank it you'll blow your coil btw. For the harness, if you have two O2 connectors the harness is OBDII.


_Modified by GTIwithboost at 9:40 PM 10-4-2005_


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GTIwithboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIwithboost* »_No power to the ECU during cranking, I'd bet on it. Make sure you are always getting 12V to the ECU, you are probably hooked to a wire that isn't 12V during starting. The same exact thing happened to me, if you continue to crank it you'll blow your coil btw. For the harness, if you have two O2 connectors the harness is OBDII.

_Modified by GTIwithboost at 9:40 PM 10-4-2005_

Thanks for the suggestion dude...but can you confirm that the red wire with yellow tracer is the 12+ to the ecu? It's OBD1...and i know quite a bit about this swap...this one just has me stumped as i've never had to throw a spade on anything to make sure power got to the ecu. I just plugged in everything i could essentially in the proper places and it just fired up.


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Oh_My_VR6)*

My swap is a 95 OBD1. Yes the red yellow is ECU power, normally switched by a relay in the original car. I hooked a relay to my ignition to switch 12V+. The wire I picked the first time would drop out 12V when you turned the key to crank position so I would loose ECU power momentarily and it wouldn't start. To be sure, just take a fused (5 amp inline fuse is perfect) wire from the battery or fuse block (constant 12V) and hook it to the ECU, I bet it fires.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GTIwithboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIwithboost* »_My swap is a 95 OBD1. Yes the red yellow is ECU power, normally switched by a relay in the original car. I hooked a relay to my ignition to switch 12V+. The wire I picked the first time would drop out 12V when you turned the key to crank position so I would loose ECU power momentarily and it wouldn't start. To be sure, just take a fused (5 amp inline fuse is perfect) wire from the battery or fuse block (constant 12V) and hook it to the ECU, I bet it fires.

I just gave it direct power and still nothing dude. I was reading around about a blue wire with a red stripe...any idea where that is and what it does? Like i said...i have spark, and i can smell fuel after some cranking. I've checked my timing over and over and it's dead on so it has to be a wiring issue somewhere.


----------



## 2dr8vAnthony (Jun 27, 2002)

it's definately your muffler relay. 
stop over to mutt one racing and have them replace it with a higher amperage unit.
rock on


----------



## CL2GL (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (2dr8vAnthony)*

thanks dude, but i still dont understand my freinds golf 97 only has one O2 sensor. but i dont know im goina go look for a obd1 harness now


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (CL2GL)*

Bump...i need to get this car running!


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (CL2GL)*

Bump...i need to get this car running!


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*

what do u need help with?


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (eurosportgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurosportgti* »_what do u need help with?

Sorry dude...i was just on the last page asking about wiring junk...i should have quoted myself or something being a new page.
But anyway i've got spark, fuel, and my timing is dead on. I've done this swap 4 times and never had to wire any of the random oddball wires like people are suggesting. I put 12+ to a red wire with yellow tracer as suggested to give a constant signal to the ecu and she still won't fire. I'm kind of running out of options here..


----------



## dinamikworld (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*

Just wondering...is there a way to wire an external tach to my xflow swap...because for some reason the gauge cluster refuses to work.


----------



## 91driver (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (dinamikworld)*

Any tips on removing the harness from an ABA MKIII? How about a rundown on how to do it.


----------



## CL2GL (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (91driver)*

ENGINE IS IN AND WIRED, ONLY PROBLEM, doesnt crank,and also wen i connected the battery my alarm didnt go off, wut do u think is goin on here, it's a 2.0 swap in an MK3, original engine was 1.8, 
what do you guys think is goin on, fuel pump turns on then shuts off quickly
oh yeah if "I" bump the started it runs


----------



## moneyshot4405 (Sep 16, 2004)

I recently put a 2.0l in my cabriolet, I have the obd1 wiring harness and ecu just wondering how easy the convert is in the fuse box etc, I believe i only need the engine side at least thats what im told yes no?


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (moneyshot4405)*

Does anybody have posts or info on how to do a 2.0l 8v swap in a cabriolet. Would help very much.
thx


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (vw4_life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw4_life* »_Does anybody have posts or info on how to do a 2.0l 8v swap in a cabriolet. Would help very much. 

never got to finish the wirng...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2114398


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (topduko19)*

thx


----------



## CL2GL (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (vw4_life)*

ALARM BYPASS QUESTION
Which two wries do i need to splice together,? seen a couple of pics but not positive. thanks


----------



## rebornGTI (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (CL2GL)*

IIRC on the 6 wire alarm module connector the two thicker cables (not sure if numbers 5 & 6), both on red, maybe red/black. Just dont plug the connector back or you'll have the lights and horn activated on the alarm.
I hope that works I'm not near my car.


_Modified by rebornedGTI at 12:21 PM 10-26-2005_


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (rebornedGTI)*

anyone have arabbit with a x-flow and tried the BBM kit in it? i wanna know of the fitments issues, cos there are def issues!! TIA


----------



## PepeLuche (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*

Hello, does anybody know if an automatic wiring harness will work with a standard tranny? I have a 87 GTI im swapping and Xflow in and im using the old tranny, but the XFLow was an auto, so i dunno if the wiring harness is gonna work.
Plza, give me some advise here, thanks


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (PepeLuche)*

Would it be easier to just run the engine on standalone?


----------



## PepeLuche (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (GodSquadMandrake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GodSquadMandrake* »_Would it be easier to just run the engine on standalone?

And how would that be?


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (PepeLuche)*

anyone know what sensor is underneat the MAF on the obd1 2.0L? it's connected to all vacuum lines, and one goes right up by the fuel rail next to the fuel lines. i can't figure it out and i'd like to delete it. any ideas? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Carlton Bank$ (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (speedesign)*

If I have a OBD1 engine and an ODB2 harness & ECU, can I combine them them for a swap?
OBD1 will just fit my mk1 better


----------



## gti_g60 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

I love x-flow


----------



## Roman91 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (gti_g60)*

Am I missing something with this swap?
Do you only get gains if you boost it?
Is this swap better than an ABA/Digi 8v?


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Roman91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roman91* »_Am I missing something with this swap?
Do you only get gains if you boost it?
Is this swap better than an ABA/Digi 8v?

if you wanna do all that wiring for 5hp the got for it...
this is the numbers from what I've heard...
115HP with all that wiring BS OR 110 with the hardest part the head gasket anf the dizzy...
I'd go with the bottom end swap just b/c of all that wiring problems...


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (topduko19)*

If you put a 1998 OBDII ABA motor into a 1988 MK2, and run it on Megasquirt, do you still need the ABA ECU? There are some things like the cooling fan, brake fluid level sensor, and coolant level sensor that I am not sure about. Do they hook into the ECU? If so would Megasquirt run them?


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks nice!


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GodSquadMandrake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GodSquadMandrake* »_If you put a 1998 OBDII ABA motor into a 1988 MK2, and run it on Megasquirt, do you still need the ABA ECU? There are some things like the cooling fan, brake fluid level sensor, and coolant level sensor that I am not sure about. Do they hook into the ECU? If so would Megasquirt run them?

None of that stuff goes through the ecu.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (mk2.slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2.slow* »_
None of that stuff goes through the ecu.

Thanks a lot man, that eases me worries a lot. 
I'm still not sure about my downpipe though. I have both the MK2 and the Mk3 dual outlet manifolds. Will either of these work with my downpipe, or will my downpipe be too short?
Basically do I need the MK3 downpipe?


----------



## .logical.progression. (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GodSquadMandrake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GodSquadMandrake* »_
Thanks a lot man, that eases me worries a lot. 
I'm still not sure about my downpipe though. I have both the MK2 and the Mk3 dual outlet manifolds. Will either of these work with my downpipe, or will my downpipe be too short?
Basically do I need the MK3 downpipe?

yes, i think so. thought ive heard a few people that have used mk2 ones jsut fine? just use a bosal header like im going to


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (.logical.progression.)*

Thinking about it....


----------



## gregathon (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GodSquadMandrake)*

I need help I am using the mkIII subframe and It has a power steering rack. I dont want power steering. Do i have to get a manual rack, or will it be just fine cutting off the lines and taking all the power steering stuff out?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (gregathon)*

some people will say just loop the lines in the rack with a little fluid. i drove mine for 6 months with no PS yet all the stuff there. the rack will go eventually though.


----------



## gregathon (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

Damn, well do you know where I can get a manual rack for cheap?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (gregathon)*

you can get the rack for about same as power rack but the steering knuckle, no.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (gregathon)*

call yer local junkyar (listed under "Automobile used parts" in the verizon yellow pages. Just make sure you get the manual steering knuckle and boot... Correct me if i am wrong but the A2 manual rack fits with the A3 subframe?


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (abuthemagician)*

The MK3 is wider so I wouldn't think they would fit period unless the knuckle reaches in further. That wouldn't make sense though because the connection point for steering should be as close to the hub as possible.


----------



## xEazyVR6x (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm sure these questions have been answered but I cant seem to find them in skimming through the 17 pages.
What harness do I need? (I have a full digi-2 harness and a full motronic, ecus and all)
Where do I need to cut and splice from the a3 harness into the a2 harness?
In the beggining it mentions splicing for extra power to the ECU, how do I do that?
Any tips, pointers, or really good DIY's? This is my first swap in a VW, done hondas and chevys but never a VW, any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (xEazyVR6x)*

Check my website. All your questions should be answered. You might get a better response if you gave the specifics of your car/engine and donor. Don't just *skim* the post. Read it. Most questions have been answered at least three times.


----------



## xEazyVR6x (Jul 12, 2005)

I have an 85 GTI that currently has Motronic in it. Thats what I want to put a x-flow into. I also have a '92 Jetta GL that is Digi-2 that I could take any necessary parts from. Your website is based around an OBD-2 motor and the motor I'm looking at is an OBD-1, How much difference is there going to be. Another question, is the engine wiring harness seperate from the chassis harness? I'm still understanding where and what I would need to take from the A3 harness and why you wouldnt be able to just use the full harness and ECU and just adapt the connections after the ECU? I want to keep my mk2 dash and gauge cluster. This is starting to look a little more confusing than converting a 16v to digi-2.


_Modified by xEazyVR6x at 1:45 PM 12-26-2005_


----------



## xEazyVR6x (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm slowly making my way through all the pages and I dont know how to tell if my car is CIS or not or CIS-1 or CIS-2. How do I tell that?


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

Awsome


----------



## GeneralUnknown (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (A2_DeLand)*

can anyone post a pic of the fusebox layout for both a 90 gti and obd2 aba from a bently so i can wrap this thing up in less than a week. Also whats the best belt setup for an aba no ps or ac??? pics would be nice, along with some good weather so i can get this project up and running.


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (glxm3eater)*

Can't help you with the fuse box but since you have a CE2 car it should be pretty easy. The best non ac/ps setup is to use a VR6 water pump pulley and a serpentine belt, you keep the MK3 alternator and tensioner. If you search this thread you'll find the belt length and the pulley part #. You will need to trim the lower belt cover carefully and it will fit fine with that setup.


_Modified by GTIwithboost at 10:35 PM 1-12-2006_


----------



## GeneralUnknown (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (glxm3eater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glxm3eater* »_can anyone post a pic of the fusebox layout for both a 90 gti and obd2 aba from a bently so i can wrap this thing up in less than a week.

Still need help!!!


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (glxm3eater)*

All of the information you need has been posted here many times. USE THE SEARCH.
BTW You're welcome.











_Modified by GTIwithboost at 3:13 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GTIwithboost)*

I have done 16V swaps, and my aba MKII swap. these swaps are the simplest thing anyone can possibly do. I drive a MKII with an OBDII ABA in it. did the swap myself in the driveway in 3 weeks in the rain. if you need any questions answered please feel free to im me. the only things that i will reccomend right now (as to not make this 50 miles long) are few. 1 use all of the mk3 stuff, alternator, ps pump, h2o pump, ac comp, wiring harness, fuse block... u get the point. if you do it this way u will be surprised at the ease of the conversion. Custom work: 1 if u run power steering u will neet to make a dent in the frame to clear the pully. 2 th ac compressr damn near comes in contact with the radiator. 3. the mk3 fans bolt right up to the mk2 rad if u cut about 3" off the bottom of the fan assembly. 4 th fuse blocks are damn near identical, use the mk3 one. 5 turn the throttle body over cut the top off it and tap the top of the manifold to screw the cable bracket to it. 6 use a scirocco 16V throttle cable. 
What i am trying to say is. there is no fancy hybrid work in this conversion. and i will be more then happy to help anyone who wishes to do one. it can be very simple and clean that way. no extra wires, no cutting, no splicing... not really anyway.
oh, and by the way, WOW it's awesome to drive. reliable, fast, quiet...
i have no pics at this time, but if u want some particular details, im me and i will send u some along with any advice i can give.
my MKII GTI ABA gets air like a champ with passaat springs an bilstien hd's, mk3 cv's tie rods, a-arms, beam, gas tank, ...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Name is david.
reach me at 
[email protected]


_Modified by FrankenCar at 11:40 AM 1-22-2006_


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (FrankenCar)*

It trully depends on your skill level. Some people find this job nearly impossible. I did it with a MK1, no engine hoist, no shop, splicing 30+ wires and modest tools etc. I would say it was a 7/10 difficulty. If you're not comfortable doing work on your current car you will find it hard. A lot of shops will do this swap for a reasonable amount of money, if you can't handle it shell out and save yourself some grief.


----------



## SYNiRGY (Dec 10, 2005)

94 2.0L 8v -> 92' MkII Golf Swap in progress soon. Just need to buy some small pieces.


----------



## GeneralUnknown (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (SYNiRGY)*

good luck its not that hard...although im still waiting on parts to finish mine.


----------



## SYNiRGY (Dec 10, 2005)

Keep me posted... would be nice to exchange ideas/info while doing this project. Good Luck


----------



## Audi_VWOwner (Apr 26, 2005)

I own both OBDI & OBDII 2.0's if anyone is interested. Will sell cheap.
Also have all ECU's, wiring harnesses, and other components [alternator, starter, compressor, etc.] if needed - shoot me an IM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Jetta2NR)*

Well I guess this should be the spot for my question. Im making an intake manifold for my PG block / ABA head using my lower aba intake manifold and fabbing up the upper part to relocate the intake on the passenger side.
Question is, how much room do you guys have between the intake manifold and the hood (mk2 golf).


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

good post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Eurotrash845)*

I wish i knew this thread existed a few months ago...







































just feel like whoreing it out
mark

















_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 11:09 PM 3-20-2006_


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

anyone have a wiring guide for wiring up the car on a ce1 car WITHOUT doing a ce2 conversion. i see everyone do it but no good wire ups on wiring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanx


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (jettaowner718)*

Yeah I did it that way, about 20-30 wires to splice. It really helps to have the bentley manuals for each car, I bought mine used on ebay and chapters. Cheers.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GTIwithboost)*

Which Radiator should I get? the 525mm core or the 675mm core.
any one got a part number


----------



## eurochris1021 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

ok so im about half way through the swap(obd1 2.0 ) in my 88 golf and was just curious if any one had the wiring diagram or diy or any thing on splicing the engine bay harness for the 2.0 in to the existing (1.8 8v) wiring?? any one?


----------



## Hoke (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (eurochris1021)*

I have a 95 aba swapped into my 86 gli right now and im trying to finish it up and get it started. I need help on hooking up a couple wires. I've been using this info http://www.psycode.com/aba/ and this http://my.net-link.net/~selen/ABACE2Pinout.htm. The wires I need to hook up are A3 connections G1/3--'85' on fuel pump relay--(fuel pump relay signal), G1/7--'86A' on ECM power supply relay(ECU ground), and G1/10--'87' ECM power relay(ECU power from power relay). Where do I hook them up?? Thanks, I think this is all I need to get it running.


----------



## Hoke (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Hoke)*

bump for help


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Hoke)*

Hoke you'll never get an answer with a question that technical hehe. You gotta break it down...
The relay is already wired up in your fusebox. The only wire you need to worry about is the one that closes the relay (switches) and turns on the fuel pump. That would be wire D13 on my fusebox, which is an 88 Jetta. This wire is normally hooked up to the digifant ECU and digifant grounds it, and then the circuit for the relay closes and the relay switches the fuel pump on. I think yours is CIS, so you have a Jetronic ECU. It's probably a different wire....


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GodSquadMandrake)*

Alright after having my swap for over 3 yrs. I've decided to put the ac back in it .Here's my setup - 98 obdII full engine bay wiring,AC lines are mk2 with mk3 end fitted on low side,raddo line coming off condensor to compressor with cycle switch on it-
All my interior wiring is mk2 so this is my question-My blower works except not on speed four, that's the first problem.Second and most significant problem is that the mk2 ac wiring clip that plugs into position N on the back of the fuse panel has a few wires coming off of it that I need help finding where they should go?I grabbed the clip from a buddies ce2 Jetta when we parted it.It seems as if the mk3 wiring has that position filled by a clip for the headlights but It doesn't seem that I need it.So I can plug the mk2 clip there but there's a red/white wire and a red wire which I believe go into the engine bay on the mk2 harness which I need to know where to connect them since I have all mk3 engine wiring.Then there's also two green wires and a blue one on the clip in the pic below which I need to know where it should go.I know,I know , you're thinking I should have a mk2 Bentley but I don't at this moment only a mk3 one lol.So please take a look at the pics and chime in if you know where these wires should be.Thanks


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (FrankenCar)*

I will be swapping a 95 ABA into my 89 Coupe within the next couple weeks and was wondering what motor mounts i should use.
thanks
-Chris


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (JettaCoupeKid)*

Use the ones for your Coupe.Just have to swap the passenger rear mount bracket from your old motor to the aba motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (jetmk2)*

thanks a lot!


----------



## eurochris1021 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (JettaCoupeKid)*

so is every one using a mk3 cluster or can you still use a mk2 cluster 

discuss 
thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (eurochris1021)*

either cluster will work. ive used both in these swaps. generally i like to use the right gas tank because i have seen it very inaacurate. i generally always put a mk3 tank in so i tend to always use a mk3 cluster.


----------



## NUEPIC (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

I have a 1 wire O2 sensor on my Rabbit now, will I have to change that when I install the new engine and down pipe?


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_Well I guess this should be the spot for my question. Im making an intake manifold for my PG block / ABA head using my lower aba intake manifold and fabbing up the upper part to relocate the intake on the passenger side.
Question is, how much room do you guys have between the intake manifold and the hood (mk2 golf).











Try this instead....


----------



## Neoxxt (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (jettaowner718)*

I'm entirely with this guy (jettaowner718). I've got all the physical parts I need, I'm just stumped by the wiring. 
Trying to splice in an OBD1 ABA harness into an '87 GLi harness with CIS-E. I'm finding that reading currentflow diagrams isn't my thing, so I could be in a bit over my head. I'm going to take my time, find a solution and do it right, however. 
I don't understand how you match up what wire on the ABA harness splices to the CIS-E plug and know that it still carries the same function/values. I also don't understand how to locate each wire/pin on each plug for the different harnesses. I started in last Saturday and ended up cutting the pluges for my windshield wiper motors.







I then realized what I did, put everything away and decided that I need to get a better understanding of what I'm doing or hire someone to give me a hand. 
Any suggestions for a newb wanting to complete his first swap? I was doing this because it's the most simple swap possible and I want the knowledge so bad I can taste it! 


_Modified by Neoxxt at 7:52 AM 5-22-2006_


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Neoxxt)*

i second the above poster...i would like to kno how u wire up obd1 motronic into an 89 cabby...are there any diagrams online that show me what wires to keep n which to cut away??


----------



## butterball313 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (FrankenCar)*

2.0 ABA 8v to 16v
i am interested in puting in an old 16v head out of a scirroco or passat. and then running boost. i am collecting parts and stuff before i even start. please help me out with an idea of what all i will need for the 8v to 16v turbo. i will prolly be using a t3 super 60. thanx for the help
butterball313


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Kevswhitecabby)*

Guys, please read this whole thread, many people have posted links to wiring diagrams, resources. On a serious note though, if you can't read the current flow diagrams read the section at the start of the Bentley that tells you how, it's really not hard. Don't try and cheap out and not buy the Bentley manuals for both cars, you will more than likely need them again in the future and it will make your swap much easier. As for matching wires, most of the wires do the exact same thing on both cars. So if you want to join the coil wires for example you find it in the current flow diagrams for the car, older cars ie MK1 and MK2 are wired fairly simply compared to MK3/MK4... Now use the MK3 Bentley to locate the same wire, join, and done. Also keep in mind a small shop (hopefully a shop that mainly deals with VW's) will probably wire your swap for a fraction of a complete swap price. Lastly, there used to be a place (I belive it's a vw shop in Vancouver) that will make you a hybrid harness for plug and play. The search is your friend, use it!


----------



## Neoxxt (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (GTIwithboost)*

^I appreciate your honest post. 
After I made my frustrated post in this thread, I printed out the stuff from the psycode site with the Sirocco swap and sat with both Bentley's in front of me for most of the evening. I finally figured the majority of things out, but I still have a few questions on basic wiring stuff. How do you identify fusebox plugs? Are they labeled somewhere? I've just been comparing pin arrangements on the actual plug against what's displayed in the Bentley and I think I'm on the right track. 
I do have both Bentley's, as stated, but I was thinking along the lines of AC current where the voltage would have to return to it's source and it was confusing the heck out of me.







Overthinking, I suppose. 
I'll be sure to post my Excel format once everything is laid out for other people's future reference. I'm almost ready to cut into my harness!
I need to figure out what to do with the stuff in the ABA harness that has no equivalent in the old harness.







But, once again, thanks for your decent reply, as most on the tex would just explode with a "put down the tools and walk away, or a SEARCH! " and that would be that.


----------



## dubsouth (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Neoxxt)*

Quick question for someone who has done this?
I have a 95 Jetta complete:running, hit in the side. 
87 Golf: engine shot!
I want to take everything from the jetta,engine,dash, fuse box, a/c, ect. and swap it into the golf. Has someone on here have done it, if so what other parts do I need, or mod's I have to perform.
Thanks.


----------



## GeneralUnknown (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (dubsouth)*

only things you may encounter are as follows:
-power steering is a ***** so dont bother with it get a manual rack
-driveshafts from the mk3 are to long so you have to use the ones from the 87 unless you swap out absolutly everything which is also a pain.
-Radiator may cause some problems: dual fan from mk3??? not pos though
-A/C is a pain as well
-if your keeping all mk3 electrical it should all be swapped
-more stuff thats a lot of personal pref. and maybe some other stuff i missed
just keep going through this post and your sure to find everything. Any questions you have were probably asked and answered earlier on. i know it sounds like a pain but just read everything because it takes a while for somebody to get back to you on this.


----------



## dubsouth (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (glxm3eater)*

Thanks.


----------



## A2Euro (May 18, 2006)

I've read the whole faq....now.
Doind a 2.0 8v swap into my 92 digi2 3 speed auto 1.8 8v..
I want to keep my auto tranny, and the motor/Wiring harness and ECU is OBD2....help me out guys. I want to strat this over the weekend.


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (A2Euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2Euro* »_I've read the whole faq....now.
Doind a 2.0 8v swap into my 92 digi2 3 speed auto 1.8 8v..
I want to keep my auto tranny, and the motor/Wiring harness and ECU is OBD2....help me out guys. I want to strat this over the weekend.

You should just save a few $ and do a manual swap, it'd be worth your time and money.


----------



## A2Euro (May 18, 2006)

thats not what "I WANT" to do.......any help guys?


----------



## A2Euro (May 18, 2006)

Damn this thread is slow...3 days later.....


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (A2Euro)*

We did it. We kept the digifant 2 instead of going to motronic though. Runs great.


----------



## eurochris1021 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

ok if there is any one out there that can sell me or can make me a harness for a 1988 golf 2 dr. with a obd1 2.0 8v or can get me a whiring diagram or some info on this would be effing awsom the whiring is so much a pain in the ass and there is little to no info on whiring in this thred moast of the links are dead someone help im going crazy


----------



## Neoxxt (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (eurochris1021)*

Fairly sure your car should be plug and play if its an 8v with CE2. Easy as unplugging the engine, putting in the ABA and plugging everything back in, if I'm not mistaken. 
Source yourself a Bentley for both vehicles to make it a bit easier. Most of the wiring diagrams out on the web are down now. I had the pleasure of downloading and printing out some very direct, to the point diagrams that were out there before they disappeared...poke around the 'tex and see if you can come up with anything. Do searches for CE2, CE1, Cis-e, etc... 
I do agree that this topic has gone to crap with a lot of dead-ends and the vets that know how to do this swap would rather discuss more technically advanced stuff. Bummer, because this is an excellent building block in learning how to understand more complicated swaps, hence why I'm doing it myself. 
I plan on making a very comprehensive post once I figure everything out myself.







Someday.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Neoxxt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neoxxt* »_Fairly sure your car should be plug and play if its an 8v with CE2. Easy as unplugging the engine, putting in the ABA and plugging everything back in, if I'm not mistaken. 

except CE2 is ~90+ and his is an 88.


----------



## Neoxxt (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (vwpat)*

Heh. Reading comprehension is key.








To the Bentley's!


----------



## Larry Horowitz (Dec 10, 2002)

*HELP PLEASE*

HELP PLEASE>>
I am doing an obd 1 swap into my friends 1990 Golf. The engine and ecu came out of my car (1995 Golf). So I am sure they work. I have read through this post 3 times trying to trouble shoot what could be wrong. The "F" harness has no power. I have even swapped the fuse box just to be sure there is nothing wrong there. The only plug to the fuse box I am using from the MK3 harness (this was given to me I don't know what it is out of but it is a OBD 1 harness) is the G1 plug. The car won't turn over. Does anyone have ideas. This swap should have taken just the weekend and now it has turned into a week.


----------



## 91vrGTI (May 17, 2005)

*Re: HELP PLEASE (Larry Horowitz)*

I am in the middle of my swap. My A2 is a 87gti. I have gutted the entire car of wiring. Right now i have the engine bay done and wired up and ran into the car. I have a 95 jetta fuse box. As far as interior wiring harness i have a 91 gti harness and also a 99 jetta harness. I am planning on using the mk3 gas tank. Which wiring harness is gonn cause me less problems? Is there a problem using the 91gti harness with the mk3 gas tank because the mk2 uses a 2 pumps? Any help on this would be great. [email protected]


----------



## andreizloyVWb3 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Kevswhitecabby)*

Will a G60 head plus intake work on a 86 CIS GX engine fuel and injection sytem?
Thanks.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (andreizloyVWb3)*

here is a question that im not sure was answered yet but with all the new options out there it is bound to come up. 
i have a mk3 GTI with a crossflow. i have a short runner intake setup on it. my question is would this setup be able to fit into a mk1 rabbit. i have been considering a swap for a while now and would like some more info. my concern is that the intake or rather part of the Tbody is very close to the mk3 hood. how is the clearance on a mk1 compared to a mk3? 
pic of the engine and both cars in question 
























thanks


----------



## andreizloyVWb3 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (crazydubman)*

I am in the middle of a very long similar swap myself. And as of what i know a complete swap would fit, just the throttle body needs to be clearenced somhow, they turn it over or something. ut i guess the easiest way to swap an aba e ngine into an mk1 would be a short block swap only, plus pp the head and etc. And alsomaybe to avoid the tb problem swap in a mk3 subframe.
Anywaus there is a planty of help in the 8V FAQ.
I hope that helps.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (andreizloyVWb3)*

thanks for the advice. i am going to see if i can possibly relocate the bracket that holds the throttle cable to the intake (needs to be there so that it has somthing holding it in place when accelerating). there is the possibility of rotating the Tbody 90 degrees forward but that bracket would have to be moved for that to be possible. 
all i know is that on my mk3 it is about 1/2-1" away from the hood. thank god i have stage 4 mounts huh haha. 
anyways ya if i do decide to get the more updated short runner with the internal velocity stacks and the dome ends then i will have greg weld the bracket so the Tbody can be rotated to fit 
the only problem i could forsee with that is the throttle cable might interfere with the dipstick placement. are there shorter dipsticks out there that would work?

_Modified by crazydubman at 2:17 AM 7-5-2006_


_Modified by crazydubman at 2:18 AM 7-5-2006_


----------



## dallas16v (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (crazydubman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazydubman* »_here is a question that im not sure was answered yet but with all the new options out there it is bound to come up. 
i have a mk3 GTI with a crossflow. i have a short runner intake setup on it. my question is would this setup be able to fit into a mk1 rabbit. i have been considering a swap for a while now and would like some more info. my concern is that the intake or rather part of the Tbody is very close to the mk3 hood. how is the clearance on a mk1 compared to a mk3? 
pic of the engine and both cars in question 
























thanks 

And I thought you were going to keep the rabbit close to stock...








I would also love to drive that car again, like on a course.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

I know there are a lot of posts, but i've word searched this entire topic... I want to know which gaskets are needed to do a ABA/JH swap torn down to the block only. I've go the block going to get hot tanked.
Please help. I don't want to buy two kits or waste money on gaskets that won't be used.


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*

hey guys I had a question about this plug & play deal...
are the plugs that I need to be changed only the relay 3, 4 & 12
is that the whole plug & play deal???
I was just wondering if that was correct...
jAMES


----------



## pos91vdubgti (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (topduko19)*

question...
i have a xflow in my mk2
is there a way to get my tach to work w/o buyin the futrell tach converter???
i dont have a bentley to look up which wire to splice into .so can n e one help me out???


_Modified by pos91vdubgti at 11:24 PM 7-31-2006_


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (pos91vdubgti)*

alright guys I'm trying to figure out what is needed to have a sucessful ABA harness swap...
if anyone can help me with this it would be great...
here's my link...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...49895


----------



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (pos91vdubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pos91vdubgti* »_question...
i have a xflow in my mk2
is there a way to get my tach to work w/o buyin the futrell tach converter???
i dont have a bentley to look up which wire to splice into .so can n e one help me out???

_Modified by pos91vdubgti at 11:24 PM 7-31-2006_

are you using the tach from the mk3? If so, make a jumper in the fuse box for d2 to e8 and you should be good to go.


----------



## pos91vdubgti (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (wHiTeGti)*

i am using my stock a2 dash


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

anyone tha tposted pics here care to fix the broken links?
i'd really like some pics of the wiring into a ce2 fuse panel
also have to give the ecu better switched power correct?
as well as needing to give the ecu a signal from the hall sensor?


----------



## bykerlucky13 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

did you switch the mk3 dash in the mk2?if so how did you get it to fit?


----------



## hosemunkey (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

What would a 2.0L swap cost at a good shop in the GTA? going in a 92 GTI
thanks


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (hosemunkey)*

I'm doing all the work myself on my ABA swap...I'm about $750 into it. But that that's for an overkill bottom end. I'll do a full post on everything as soon as it's done and i get the final costs.
but this is where I'm at and what I got right now:
Bottom end--
Used 2.0L ABA donor----------- $100
Hot tanked the block------------ $60
Hone cylinders------------------- $30
New main bearings-------------- $45
Intermediate shaft bearings---- $12
Hand polished connecting rods-- Free
ARP Connecting rod bolts-------- $106
Hand polished piston crowns---- Free
New Piston Rings----------------- $90
Lower gasket set----------------- $42
High temp primer paint--------- $5
High temp engine paint-------- $5
_____________________________________
$495
Other stuff--
New engine mounts------------- $45
New poly engine mount inserts- $18
Dip stick guide------------------- $2
New oil and water sensors------ $22
New thermostat------------------ $9
New head bolts------------------ $20
New head gasket---------------- $22
Misc gaskets--------------------- $25
High temp primer paint--------- $5
High temp engine paint--------- $5
New adj timing gear------------- $60
_____________________________________
$233
I expect some more things to pop up but I hope not too much. But this is the real cost for my build. The bottom end may be over kill but I wanted it better than new.


----------



## hosemunkey (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (vwpoorboy)*

well thats not too bad. but thats just parts. Anyone know what a shop would charge for parts and install?


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (hosemunkey)*

call a shop you trust to do it and ask
how much to do it at a shop is like asking how long is a piece of string


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (hosemunkey)*

it shows no labor costs cause i'm doing it all myself. you can pay someone to do it all, or if you can swing it build the engine yourself and then have someone install it for you. there are a few mods to make it all work. modifications can become time consuming and time consuming in a shop =$$$$
this is my first engine and it's been a fun yet challenging experience. I am eggerly awaiting the first drive.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*bookmarks*


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*

sup guys I got my car to crank but that's all I've done so far..
I have all the plugs hooked up the the fusebox & I spliced the wires that went to the alternator(exciter wire) & starter(red/black) so what other wiring is left...


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (topduko19)*

so this is the deal so far...
I got the car to start cranking but I don't have spark???
the harness is in which consists of the 4 white plugs & the red/blue wire...
I spliced the wire to the starter & the exciter wire...
I was heard that you have to still power the ECU so what wire is that & how come am I getting no spark???
get back to me guys...
ohh and after this I will be making an official full OBD2 ABA swap DIY...
help me out guys...
jAMES


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (topduko19)*

did you get the track 30 to track 30a jumper from a parts car?


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

is it the red thing right next to the wire with the yellow boot???

this is what I've done so far...


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (topduko19)*

i think so i'll check a 2.0 97 late rthis week for you


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

so i foudn the jumper in the car i checked it was yellow
on the a2 ce2 fuse box it's 30 to 30b per the bently


----------



## A2Euro (May 18, 2006)

TOPDUKO...you got that? LOL


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (A2Euro)*

so this is the deal guys...
I got the car too start finally







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...
but here's the deal now...
I'm not getting gas anymore???
WTF is this about???
I swapped both the MK3 fuel pump relay & the mk2 fuel pump relay and nothing...
it's for a OBD2 2.0 ABA...


----------



## A2Euro (May 18, 2006)

Help please? The fans are waiting....!!!1


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (topduko19)*

is it still priming and then not running after?


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

try bridging z1 with 30 and 30b as that is the only change you made


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

here's my help with the MK2 wiring...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...88069
good luck to all that are going to be doing an ABA swap...
jAMES


----------



## A2Euro (May 18, 2006)

TOPDUKO19 is the MAN!!


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (A2Euro)*

Ok let my swap begin. Im doing x-flow into 91 B3 wagon. My problem is that I need a Clutch and flywheel but I dont know which ones to buy.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (Motorwerks)*

clutch and flywheel depend on the transmission iirc


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

I called BBM and they said that I jsut need the one that would be in the car from VW would be perfect.


----------



## sclay (Jun 19, 2006)

*auto harness?*

i tried to make sure this hasn't been asked yet, but i still can't be sure. is it any different using an automatic mk3 harness? are there differences between the wiring with the two? if so, what do you have to modify/splice that is different?
steve


----------



## jetta1986 (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: auto harness? (sclay)*

if i used my stock 8 v tranny will my clutch set up sill work i got a 16v pressure plate 8v disc 8v flywheel


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: auto harness? (sclay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sclay* »_i tried to make sure this hasn't been asked yet, but i still can't be sure. is it any different using an automatic mk3 harness? are there differences between the wiring with the two? if so, what do you have to modify/splice that is different?
steve

not 100% but i think u need to loop the neutral saftey switch


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: auto harness? (92-8valver)*

Can someone who did the aba swap in a CIS car please hit me up on AIM XvVilson, thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: auto harness? (92-8valver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92-8valver* »_
not 100% but i think u need to loop the neutral saftey switch

where's that???
is that a plug & what color are the wires???


----------



## grnjetta6 (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: auto harness? (topduko19)*

Wire questions????
What do I hook these up to???


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: auto harness? (grnjetta6)*

relay, just leave it in the interior
tan connecoter is the obd port
red/yellow constant power for ECU
blue goes to W1 to eliminate speed cut. 
Thick red that is cut i think goes to F1 no reason that should have been cut.
the green ususally isnt used and i cant see what the black is


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: auto harness? (bonesaw)*

not for nothing man but the thick red is def cut so I'll cehck out where that goes for you...
jAMES


----------



## grnjetta6 (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: auto harness? (topduko19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topduko19* »_not for nothing man but the thick red is def cut so I'll cehck out where that goes for you...
jAMES

nah the red was just removed from the connector that was broken.








The black connector has a purple/white wire.


_Modified by grnjetta6 at 9:33 AM 10-26-2006_


----------



## grnjetta6 (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: auto harness? (grnjetta6)*

ok, got the motor in and 90% wired. Came across some snaggs. Intake hits the hood (thinking it's from using the MKII soild rear mount and MKII front mount). I'm missing the connect off the alt, missing the connector for a coolent sensor that sits in the middle os the upper rad hose, and the for sensor in the rad it's self. I'll try to get pics tomorrow.
As for the alt exiter wire. Do you connect the blue wire from the new harness (from the interior.) to the blue wire that heads back in the car in the old harness??
Will the lines from the MKII power steering pump bolt into the MKIII where the banjo fitting was? I was able to unbolt the lines off the pump and the bolt looks close in size to the banjo fitting.
My idea for the missing connectors was to rob them off the old MKII harness and plug them into the correct fuse location. For example there is a two wire connector on the old harness with close coloring. I was thinking if I remove the pins from the interior connector, remover the plug and pair of wires with spade ends from the old harness, and insert the spade ends into the correct new interior connector and run the plug into the engine bay.















also I have no connector in the z1 location. I unpluged a yellow connector with a red/black wire but I have no connecter on the obd1 harness that would go there.








thanks topduko19 for the great diagram



_Modified by grnjetta6 at 2:33 PM 10-30-2006_


----------



## jetta1986 (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: auto harness? (grnjetta6)*

yhis may sound dum i wanna charge my 20 with a bbm charger will it all fit in a mk2


----------



## grnjetta6 (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: auto harness? (jetta1986)*

My friend has a 89 Gti 2.0 x-flow with a BBM charger set up.


----------



## MK2 2.0 (Nov 10, 2006)

*RPM vs speed sensor ?*

I have an x-flow swap OBD2 in MK2 jetta.
I read about a wiring setup from MK2 cluster MFA to ECU MK3, for the speed sensor...
By doiing this, the RPM in the cluster will works or just the speed sensor ?
Because it's just about the speed sensor, not the RPM in the cluster...
I want an RPM in my MK2 cluster (GTX w/MFA )
thanks !



_Modified by MK2 2.0 at 1:24 PM 11-10-2006_


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: RPM vs speed sensor ? (MK2 2.0)*

mfa is for speed sensor, connect to tach for rpm (tach) signal.


----------



## unknownsoldier (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: RPM vs speed sensor ? (vwpat)*

Here is some info for people using the MK3 tranny in MK2 cars...
The MK3 tranny has 100mm out put flanges, where the CVs bolt to the tranny, and the mk2 tranny has 90mm flanges. Keeping that in mind, to use this tranny, what you can do is get the 100mm inner CVs off a mk3 or other car that uses the 100mm and install them to the original axles the car came with. So what you end up with is an axle that has 100mm inner CVs and 90mm outer CVs.
If you just bolt up the MK3 axles you get this wierd problem where the wheels get this nasty "out of alignment" look that you can't adjust out. What happens is the MK3 outer CVs don't correctly seat in the hubs of the MK2 and I'm not so sure that that the MK3 axles them selves are not to long. I'm just speeking from my own experience. 
I currrently use the hybrid axles and they work great! Also I have plenty room for adjusting my alignment.
Or...another option is to swap out the 100mm drive flanges off the MK3 tranny with their 90mm counter part. Just another option.


----------



## grnjetta6 (Sep 21, 2001)

I thought the late 91- 92's came with the larger 100mm inner cv's.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: RPM vs speed sensor ? (unknownsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unknownsoldier* »_Here is some info for people using the MK3 tranny in MK2 cars...
The MK3 tranny has 100mm out put flanges, where the CVs bolt to the tranny, and the mk2 tranny has 90mm flanges. Keeping that in mind, to use this tranny, what you can do is get the 100mm inner CVs off a mk3 or other car that uses the 100mm and install them to the original axles the car came with. So what you end up with is an axle that has 100mm inner CVs and 90mm outer CVs.
If you just bolt up the MK3 axles you get this wierd problem where the wheels get this nasty "out of alignment" look that you can't adjust out. What happens is the MK3 outer CVs don't correctly seat in the hubs of the MK2 and I'm not so sure that that the MK3 axles them selves are not to long. I'm just speeking from my own experience. 
I currrently use the hybrid axles and they work great! Also I have plenty room for adjusting my alignment.
Or...another option is to swap out the 100mm drive flanges off the MK3 tranny with their 90mm counter part. Just another option.









most 90-92 golf/jetta got the 100mm flanges, these flanges can be changed as well but are a pain, outer cv's ar ethe same on all mark 2 axels iirc, jsut use mark 3 trans with mark 2 100mm axels if you are swapping the trans


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: RPM vs speed sensor ? (92-8valver)*

all hi-po and late 87+ lo-po used the 100s but these are VWs are some 90s found there way back in.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: RPM vs speed sensor ? (vwpat)*

i have 100mm cv flanges on my 85 cab. all is stock down there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: RPM vs speed sensor ? (vwpoorboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpoorboy* »_i have 100mm cv flanges on my 85 cab. all is stock down there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
correct, 84+ cabby got the hi-po (GTI) spec stuff. The dates I refered to were for a Mk II which is what the OP was posting about.


_Modified by vwpat at 7:05 PM 11-13-2006_


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: RPM vs speed sensor ? (vwpat)*

so does this mean my 1986 GTI has 100mm cv flanges or 90mm? and my mk3 020 tranny will bolt up???


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: RPM vs speed sensor ? (mk3jettagtt)*

yes and yes.


----------



## OldSkoolG (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: RPM vs speed sensor ? (vwpat)*

seems to be alot of u can do this and someone else sayin you cant some one please tell me
i have a OBD 2.0 going in to a 89 16v..
I have everything but the cluster..
my question...
will the mark 3 harness go in to the stock fuse box. and will my stockl CIS fuel pump support this engine? that is all i need to know before I put this in...


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: RPM vs speed sensor ? (OldSkoolG)*

it is done all the time but I will let others comment. Unless your 89 is very late (even then, it is probably not CE II), it will be CE I so you have to put a CE II harness in or splice the Mk III harness in. Fuel pump will be fine, press reg. will lower it to Motronic pressure.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: RPM vs speed sensor ? (OldSkoolG)*

use this site if your car is CE1, if it's ce2 then the harness will plug in, just read the previous wiring threads, or look at topduko's threads
http://mysite.verizon.net/e.se...l#DLC


----------



## blazes00 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (xEazyVR6x)*

question about the speed sensors.....can the mk2 be put in the same place s the mk3 one? pull the electric one out and put in the mk2 cable one?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (blazes00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blazes00* »_question about the speed sensors.....can the mk2 be put in the same place s the mk3 one? pull the electric one out and put in the mk2 cable one?
speedo cable intranny? yes.


----------



## blazes00 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (vwpat)*

call me retarted but im having wireing problems...first off i got smoke comming off the battery terminals when i tun the key and then the battery will die......i bi-passed the starter with the 30 fuse...spliced constent power for the ecu as well....but m having problems understanding the starter wire and what need to be spliced? and dose any thing go in to z1 in the fuse box.....help me out 
p.s ITS OBD1


----------



## grnjetta6 (Sep 21, 2001)

pm sent


----------



## blazes00 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (grnjetta6)*

i need help


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: (blazes00)*

I want to put a full aba engine and tranny out of my '95 jetta into my Caddy.
Does anyone know if there will be any clearance issues if i add one of the aftermarket full lower subframe braces (I think they are four point) from either Eurosport or Autotech?
Another different question; Will the Mk3 instrument cluster fit behind any A1 dash panel with minimal fuss?
Thanks.


----------



## i0ls (Mar 20, 2003)

just a question about the axle flanges on the trans side. don't those just pop out with some "convincing" and pop back in?

as far as narrowing down which i have anyone have any idea whats on a 90 8v coupe, has single dp so i am assuming i got the ass 90mm? also are the vr flanges 100mm or larger?
thx in advance


_Modified by i0ls at 3:02 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## 5speedT (Oct 30, 2006)

I think this thread needs some Pictures to PEP it up!!!! 
2.0 0bd2 full wiring and ECU in my 92 jetta!! Got it done and this thread helped me out ALOT! THANKS!!
































Running!








and the car that got a second chance at life!!


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (5speedT)*

someones a pic whore...lol question do you guys know if the ecu pin for the check engine light puts out 12v so i could simply wire in a led into one of my blank switches to act as a cel.thx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grnjetta6 (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (jettaowner718)*

I wanted to use an air box. the mk3 is too wide and the mk2 8v dosen't fit so what did soe of you guys do??


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (grnjetta6)*

looks liek the majority is runnign cone type air filters.
for axels
on my 82 rabbit, ditched the 82 sterring knuckles, got 91 cabby knuckles, used the axels from my old 87 GTi 100mm and they bolt right up to my mk3 tranny cups.
i think 83 or 82 and older the axle hubs and knuckles being so old they no longer make a new axles for them, you have to get yours rebiuld, due to clearance issues/nstall 84 and up tighten axle nut, wheel no turn...ect. that and i think the splines are smaller on the 82 and older, newer 100mm cupped axles will not fit...i think do not quote me on that cause it ia a bit fuzzy.
for no start issues do not forget to check that you jummped the 2 pin black connector red wire and red/black wire 30amp fuse works well, Also do no forget about the clutch interlock switch, if its not connected or you have no switch installed, you need to jump it.
also i think someone was sayign you need switched power to the yellow connector at Z1 or else it no starty either.....
fuel pump only priming and not runnign sounds like a fuel dissable relay/alarm issue....not sure, possibly something misses in the wiring or needs to be jumped to make happy.
this is jsut a recap of some things i have read and am dealing with now in my swap....still plucking away at it.


_Modified by IronGTi at 3:40 AM 12-22-2006_


----------



## 5speedT (Oct 30, 2006)

you can 8use the stock 1.8 8v mk2 box... by doing the following:
1. Buy a tt Maf adapter plate for the digi2 airbox....fit it to the back of the digi2 airobx...round Maf adapter to round mk3 2.0 MAf inlet. Voila you can use the digi2 mk2 1.8 8v..Pics will be up soon..the cone filter looks so cheap.


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*No power to fuel pump fuse.*

No power to fuel pump fuse.
OBD2 97 engine tranny and ecu, mk3 CE2 fuse box, 95/96 jetta interriror wiring (fuel pump wires) and its all in an 82 Rabbit, have NOT retained any of the Rabbit wiring.
anyone out there have an understanding on what powers up the fuel pump relay, in position 12 in the fuse box?
The wire diagram showes that the relay gets power from ignition on power which is grounded by the ECU to provide flow and close the contacts of the relay and provide constant BAttery power to the fuel pump fuse, (fuse 18 20amp) Is there a sort of logic that the ECU goes to supply that ground to energize that relay from certain inputs?
An i missing one of those inputs or did my ECU take a crap?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: No power to fuel pump fuse. (IronGTi)*

you should be getting constant power on one of the big connectors for the FP relay and also on one of the small ones. it is switched on ground by the ECU. are you getting constant power on pin 54 of the ECU? Pin 23 switched ignition? and pin 1 is ground. if the ground aint working there is a good chance the ecu blew up. did you try jumping the 2 big connectors to see if FP works?


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: No power to fuel pump fuse. (IronGTi)*

you have to have to very important relays to make you're fuel pump work...
you need the 109 realy in position #3 & the mk3 18 relay in position #4...
that will be the end of your probs but if not hit me up with a PM & we'll get in contact with each other...
jAMES


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Soo.. One quick question.. 
There are lots of topics of how to splice in the OBD2 in the CE1 wiring... How different is it to splice in OBD1 in the CE1?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

pretty much the same.


----------



## blazes00 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

as for the cluster.....how do you make it work? 90 golf so the blue plugs go right into the fuse box


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Sweet.. 
But what are the differences?

_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_pretty much the same.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (blazes00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blazes00* »_as for the cluster.....how do you make it work? 90 golf so the blue plugs go right into the fuse box

not really understanding the question. it plugs right in.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Satur9* »_Sweet.. 
But what are the differences?


there are a couple of wires that may be a little different. most are the same. for example the obd port on obd2 is 1 wire instead of 2. there also maybe a seperate wire that connects to Z1 on obd2.


----------



## blazes00 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_
not really understanding the question. it plugs right in.

so i pluged it in but the tac and the speedo gas an engine temp dont work, just the light time and mile age


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (blazes00)*

did you do the E2 to D8 jump?


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

OBD2 2.0 all mk3 wiring in a Rabbit
is it possible that not all CE2 fuse/relay boxes are the same? cause i did not get one with my swap and had to peice it together, if i got a mk2 CE2 fuse box and tried to run it with the mk3 stuff, even thos it all plugs in and looks good....doesn't mean it is if the internals a different.
i also picked up a used ECU and stillt he same issues....so i think it is a power problem, inputs outputs ect.


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (IronGTi)*

ok so i think i am an idiot....well, its pretty obviouse. Anyway, i have no key on power/switched power at the fuel pump relay....so i have no key on power.
I think this whole mess i have may be a bad ignition switch, where the contact for the on position no worky....i dunno, i'll find a new one, they are relitively cheep and it should help something.
although, the trick is, i am using the rabbit ingition lock cylinder with a newer electrical switch part.....just can't remember what that switch came from, i think it might have been a corrado. or maybe i don't have to worry abotu it cause maybe all the newer ones or 90-97 are the same.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

There should be different forums for the mk1/mk2 cars, perhaps obd1-2 and Ce1 and Ce2.
I own a 1991 Jetta 1.8 8v Digi2-Which is completely stock. Besides the Dual round grill which I wired in myself.
I recently bought a complete OBD1 ABA, With all pullies and everything. I have the whole harness, Coil, A3 down pipe, Plug wires, a new solid front motor mount, air box, Distributor Bushing and Block off plate. Both Techtonics Tuning.
I believe I finially have all my parts to complete my swap. I would like some input as to how to make it go a little easier, being my first swap. I believe I chose the easiest so I might have a chance to complete it. 
So Im gunna need some help- I think my first plan is to get a bently. I already bought a motor stand and thats where the ABA sits.
Am I missing anything that would prohibit me from succesfully completing my motor swap?



_Modified by PeruEuro at 4:52 PM 1-6-2007_


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

here are a few links that may help the MK1 OBD1 guys out there.
Crossflow Swap into a Mk1 
http://www.selenengineering.com/xABASwap.aspx
Mk1 CE2 Wiring Conversion 
http://www.selenengineering.co....aspx
ABA Motronic ECM Pinouts OBD2 and OBD1
http://www.selenengineering.com/xECUPinouts.aspx


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

Well...I need just MK2 Help-
obd1 with ac and power steering


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

so yeah the no bulb check with the key on was the E2 to D8 jumper not being there.
hell i didn't even have connector D plugged in, it was in the car laying on the passenger side floor pan, looked like i didn't need it so i never plugged it in, the wires looked to go no where....ha
after i did that and put in another starter (old one crapped out) 
put a test light on the fuel pump power and ground wires and cranked it over. I had forgotten that i had the test light plugged in like that, and when i cranked it over the light blinked and i jumped back goign oh F*$% i thought something was arching or shorting out cause i saw the flash reflection under the steering column, haha...stupid light.








anyway need to chop up that mk3 fuel pump module connector and put the mk1 eye terminals on for the pump and splice in the km1 level sender in add gas change the oil and hope she fires up!
wish me luck


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

does a obd 2 2.0 swap require the second o2 sensor plugged in to start? i read some where that it doesnt but i need to know 1st hand cuz im having troubles to get spark. if you have nay idea what could be wrong and shoot it at me.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

Need some pics of OBD1s in Mk2 Ce2s fuse blocks...
someone take a pic and PM please.


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

thats all i got, snapped a pic of it a few weekends ago at the junk yard
from a 94/95 Golf, only have the front


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Awesome Austin)*

no you do not need the 02 sensor. the car will run with alot of things unplugged.


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

do you have any idea why i have no spark?


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Awesome Austin)*

uh, bad coil possibly, or no input from RPM sensor, check to see if you have noid light (injector pulse) if no pulse when cranking then its an RPM sensor, if you have noid i'd go for the hall effect switch in the dizzy. 
Oh yeah and check your coil/dizzy wire too. check your grounds too!



_Modified by IronGTi at 4:55 AM 1-12-2007_


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (IronGTi)*

aight, ill check everything once again. its starting to confuse the hell out of me. haha


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Awesome Austin)*

is there a possibility that my ECM is dead?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Awesome Austin)*

check to make sure pin1 on ecu is getting ground. check pin 23 for switched ignition and pin 54 for constant power.
the car will run without the hall sender connected. check for fuel. make sure you are getting voltage at those pins. without proper power and grounds to ecu you may not get fuel or spark. without the ground you may have toasted an ecu. the ecu, rpm sensor or coil could prevent spark.


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

IT RUNS!!!!
i dont know what i did. i just checked to see if there was power at the ECM and then i quadruple checked the power at the coil then POOF! there was power haha, so then i jsut hooked everything up and it was back firein, so i just set the timing and then it ran. its idling reallly rough though, probly goin to have to set the timing one more time.


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Awesome Austin)*

awesome! haha
i just did a little work on mine tonight, wired up the fuel pump added gas, put in a strong battery and changed the oil, cranked real good, but didn't run.
Checked for fuel pressure and there was none. it does get power when cranking....so i suspect the old rabbit pump is bad.
so not wanting to stop there and determined to her it run tonight i hooked up a pressureized can of injector cleaner to the fuel rail and cranked her over, and low and behold she fired right up!!!!!
sadly she only would run for a few seconds at a time without some throttle manipulation, but i guess that is a good thing since there is not coolant in it and the rad fan isn't installed yet.
I am hoping that the limited run time is due to the injector cleaner, and that fresh gas will let it run longer...but is progress, and it makes me happy to hear it run at all.


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (IronGTi)*

nice. i was so happy when i fist heard it start. it actualy scared me haha. and the reason why it was idling so rough was because there was a screw or a hose or something missing from the throttle body, im guessing it was part of the origional intake. but once i got that plugged it ran beautifuly. now im just finishing up on some wiring and im about to put the dash back in. im waiting on a radiator though, once i get that im home free


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Awesome Austin)*

oh and by the way, my cluster doesnt work. its out of a mk3, same car the motor came out of. is there some jumper wires im suposta put in?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Awesome Austin)*

E2 to D8


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Awesome Austin)*

heh, more than a few of us have been through that.
I am going to asume that when you say your mk3 cluster doesn't work you mean that you have no "Bulb check" when i say bulb check i mean when you turn the key on but not yet to crank you normaly see lights like the oil light, temp light, check engien light, abs light, ect along the botton line of the mk3 cluster.
I read and reread this thread a few times anf kept seeing peopel post about the D8 to E2 jump i must have een it half a dozen times...but it just didn't click in my head till i had a conversation with Bonesaw.
the Jumper D8 to E2 is a factory wire jump, that gets disconnected in the pulling of the wiring for the swap, and looks so neglagible when reassembling that it is often overlooked, mostly due to not knowing of not labling wires. at anyrate...
behind the fuse box you should have a green 12 pin connector that is D and long skinny 5 pin that is E








now ther eshould be a wire with a small connector on it conning out of pin 8 on D and pin 2 on E, the normaly get connected or jummped together with a junction box like the little rectangles on the top of the fuse box in this pic








i took the little black jumper box and plugged the D8 and E3 into is....i think due to the fact that both of the connectors at the ends of those wires where black.
anyway, check that out and see if you over looked it.


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (IronGTi)*

right after i posted that question i actualy went ahead and started to look through my bentley and started to do some research. but then i also heard of the D8 to E2 jumper, so i went and tryed it but for some odd reason it didnt work, so i just took the D8 and ran it strait to the cluster power wire, i just used a splicer to do it. not shure why the D8 to E2 didnt work...but they work now so im happy haha








last night i was giving up on the whole project because nothing was working and all my tests i was doing were failing. so i was ready to just send it to a shop, but then POOF! it decided to actualy come to gether, so now everything is smooth sailing. im just wiring in my radio plug befor i put my dash back in.


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Awesome Austin)*

got it all together. push the clutch in and theres a really bad grinding noise...i do not want to take my car apart again








what would be making this noise? the clutch engaging rod?


----------



## klunbo (May 9, 2003)

throwout bearing????


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (klunbo)*

probly...
not to happy about taking my car apart again.


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Awesome Austin)*

its finaly done. it runs like a dream too. i just need to do some cosmetics and its all good!


----------



## bossmk2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Awesome Austin)*

This might be listed somewhere in this thread already, but here we go:
TO DELETE AC (and keep power steering): 
I talked to Dean at Futrellautowerks and he gave me some of this info. You can buy a kit from him or parts4vws, but if you want to save some money and buy the parts individually or locally, the following info might be of use. Essentially, you will need a new v-belt, serpentine belt, and water pump pulley. If you don't have the self adjusting belt feature, these sizes may not work for you, in which case you can measure the distance along the belt route, take note of the number of ribs and buy accordingly.
V-belt: 037 145 271 E
*This belt is the one that comes on mk3's which came without A/C equipped. The measurements for the belt are 11.5 X 685.
Serpentine belt: 037 903 137 H
*This is also the belt that comes on non-ac mk3's. It's measurements are 6PK X 1033.
Water pump pulley: 028 121 031 K
*This is the pulley from the mk3 Vr6's. I don't know why it works, it just does and is what is sold in the kits to do the conversion.
I got my whole setup for 40 bux.

Another thing I was reading is that the mk3 spark plugs are a bit of a hassle to pull and usually require a special tool to remove them without damaging them. This tool is normally $40, but you can check out this link and learn to make one for under ten.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1287280
*edit: anyone know if after doing this swap into a mk2 you buy the upgraded ground kit for the mk2 or mk3?


_Modified by bossmk2 at 3:51 PM 1-19-2007_


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Awesome Austin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awesome Austin* »_got it all together. push the clutch in and theres a really bad grinding noise...i do not want to take my car apart again








what would be making this noise? the clutch engaging rod?

Wrong clutch. Input shaft splines. I had this problem when i did 1.8cl to aba swap in my mk3.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (lowa2)*

did the e2 to d8 jumper , i got nothing from the gauges, i checked twice to verify that i did not install it wrong , i still have no gauges


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (-DOOMED-)*

did you try another cluster? are you using the mk3 cluster wiring?


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

im using the dash wiring that was in the car ,i didnt pull the mk3 cluster harness out of the GTI i thought it would work in the jetta as its a ce2 car . 
The cluster from the mk3 was working when i pulled it out , and the battery light works , i just dont have the tach ,temp,fuel and speedometer


----------



## bossmk2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (-DOOMED-)*

IIRC, tach or speedo (I can't remember which) won't work without either the cable that runs from the tranny to the back of the cluster (mk2) or the wire that runs from the VSS (screws in where cable was) to the cluster.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bossmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bossmk2* »_IIRC, tach or speedo (I can't remember which) won't work without either the cable that runs from the tranny to the back of the cluster (mk2) or the wire that runs from the VSS (screws in where cable was) to the cluster.
speedo is driven off cable in Mk II or speed sensor in tranny for Mk III. Tach is driven from coil and if using Mk II cluster needs a wire added from the coil to a plug on the cluster.


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (vwpat)*

if its obd2 the tack isnt driven off the coil. its all controled by the ECM. the ECM would send the tack a singnal. from what it sounds you still have no power. just triple check your conections, all your fuses. if that doesnt work then do some research in your ole bentely. i have the same problem. i did the jump and it all worked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just keep messing with your wiring mess


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Awesome Austin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awesome Austin* »_if its obd2 the tach isn't driven off the coil. its all controlled by the ECM. the ECM would send the tach a signal. 
That is why I said you have to add a wire IF you use the Mk II cluster (referencing the previous poster.)


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (vwpat)*

sounds like he is using a mk3 cluster, you need the mk3 instrument cluster wiring.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_sounds like he is using a mk3 cluster, you need the mk3 instrument cluster wiring.

yeah that was the case , it was not listed anywhere when i looked through here , so that should be listed as a must have part


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (-DOOMED-)*

i assume everything is working now?


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

its awesome , finally got to roll it on the street , aside from doing the exhaust the car is a fun car . im pretty stoked , the major stumbling points were bypassing the alarm and clutch saftey , and then realizing that i needed the mk3 cluster harness, it runs like a champ now.


----------



## bykerlucky13 (Aug 13, 2006)

heres my swap so far im currently working on building a new 2.0 
<center>








</center>
does any one know what upper strut bar i could use?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (bykerlucky13)*

hahah strut bar, basically an eibach which cost more than the swap haha. 16v autotech might fit.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Some OBD2 swap info.
Knowing what i know now id do this swap again , things to keep in mind are that if using the mk3 cluster ,use the mk3 cluster harness, bypassing the alarm can be acheived by jumping a remote line from a switched power that will start the car, and in my case i needed to use the cat from a mk3 cause mine didnt have the donut sealing ring.
But knowing what i know now 
Mk3 lighting harness(makes for a much cleaner bay,use jetta of golf GL lighting as the plugs are the same)
Mk3 Engine Harness
Mk3 Fan Assy.
Mk3 cluster
Mk3 cluster wiring (only if using the mk3 cluster)
E2 to D8 jump
MK3 downpipe
Mk3 Cat(not sure about all swaps but mine necessitated it)
Cone Filter 
Mk3 P flo(mainly for the bracket as it looks nicer than a mess of zipties)
Mk3 Accessory Bracket and Tensioner
Also if youre looking fora cleaner set up this is nice to have... 
If you are ditching the A/C the mk3 ABF alternator and bracket are really worth the money ill have pics up of that soon
It is available from oldskool industries and youll need the non ac wp pulley and belt , which should be included in the kit Dave Should be selling soon, i will say it was worth every penny.
link here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3102741








I looped the P/S lines , deleted the p/s (its a lil more effort than most are willing to deal with but i find it easy.)
Hope this proves helpful in the future for others taking on this swap.
It really wasnt too complicated outside of me not knowing that i needed the cluster harness when using the mk3 cluster.
This was an OBD2 from a 1998 gti into a 1990 jetta Carat with CE2 wiring
Pic of completed swap









_Modified by -DOOMED- at 11:42 AM 3-5-2007_


_Modified by -DOOMED- at 4:36 PM 3-6-2007_


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

if you are removing the A/C you dont need to buy a kit for that. all you need is a VR water pump pully and you can run everything off of your surpentine belt. i cant think of the size for the belt right now but if you need it i can get it for you.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (Awesome Austin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awesome Austin* »_if you are removing the A/C you dont need to buy a kit for that. all you need is a VR water pump pully and you can run everything off of your surpentine belt. i cant think of the size for the belt right now but if you need it i can get it for you.

yeah that set up is nice but this relocates it lower in the a/c compressor position , its nice to have .not totally necessary but over all i like it way better than what came on the 2.0


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

also what ive learned is that the 4.0 bar fuel pressure regulator out of a VR6 gives the ABA some more power. i did it and i noticed some change. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

Makes a chip 2 times better in an ABA.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

question for you ABA guru's is it OBD I or II??
donor Jetta gt built for Canadian market February 1997 and it has:
1 o2 sensor
OBD II style diagnostic port 
OBD II throttle body
OBD II style harness with body and injection integrated
colour codes match me 5.9 on the ecu pinouts
No secondary air injection
no EGR
has a leak detection pump for the evaporate system
these match with ETKA for this 1997 Jetta.... kind of weird?


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

96-up is obd2


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

Engine Serial #'s up to "ABA221773" are OBD1.

_Quote, originally posted by *92-8valver* »_question for you ABA guru's is it OBD I or II??
donor Jetta gt built for Canadian market February 1997 and it has:
1 o2 sensor
OBD II style diagnostic port 
OBD II throttle body
OBD II style harness with body and injection integrated
colour codes match me 5.9 on the ecu pinouts
No secondary air injection
no EGR
has a leak detection pump for the evaporate system
these match with ETKA for this 1997 Jetta.... kind of weird?


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

sounds like a obd2.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Quick question.. 
Can I use my CE1 wiper stalk etc? I'm going to be swapping over everything to CE2, just wondering if can splice that stuff in? To much of a pita?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

you could splice if you wanted to, but id use ce2 stalks or mk3 stalks.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

What about the ignition and all that good stuff? I'm going to be using the Mk2 dash along with the mk3 cluster.. Def going to splice in the heater controls etc..


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

get mk2 ce2 ignition switch and ignition switch housing, along with mk2 ce2 or mk3 stalks. use the coresponding wiring. make sure you use the mk3 instrument cluster wiring. the heater controls just need power and ground and can connect to the mk2 ce2 part of the dash harness. you also need headlight harness and switch and defrost wiring.
This has been explained by me already in either this thread or the VR6 post.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

ugg.. Looks like i have some parts to hunt down


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re:*

i checked some wiring schematics and i discovered some things that might make this easier if i am correct:
would some one verify these:
1) *S* is a 5 pin connection is for the wipers only, 
so we can simply keep the mark 2 wiper wiring?
2) *F* is a 9 pins in a 10 pin size connection and is for the alternator field, starter exciter/trigger and backup lights in a mark 2,
so we can simply keep the mark 2 wiring?
3)*G1* is a 12 pin connection is needed from the mark 3 obd 1 or obd2 harness it's for the oxygen sensor heater, fuel pump relay...
4) *G2* 12 pin connection Coolant fan, temp control, etc
Stay mark 2, my 92 digi2 8v has the rad fan controls all in the engine bay nothing to the fuse panel. 
So this can stay as it is?
5) Power wire to 30 with the oem red connector bridging 30 and 30b
6) VSS signal from the back of the cluster of mfa/cruise control equipped cars- middle plug, 1 wire to blue/white wire pin 65 on the ecu connector(t68)
7) fuses into the alarm wires - typically 2 all red wires with a black connector and the relay #18 (iirc)
edit: removed wiper from 2nd item


_Modified by 92-8valver at 11:11 PM 3-21-2007_


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (92-8valver)*

well i did a ond 2 swap and the wipers/reverse/engine wiring came in the harness, but if you were to put the reverse in you would need to splice the plugs cuz the mk3 plug is diffrent i belive.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Awesome Austin)*

F G1 G2 is all integrated into the xflow harness. S you can use the mk2 but it is also in that same harness.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*

I am removing anything not 100% needed for the swap/no cel's as all my wiring is functioning well

I am actually going to the pain of unpinning connectors, 1 wire at a tiime) to untangle all the wires. the pairings/groupings of wires to each sensor will be grouped, friction taped together and then after that is complete the groupings will be placed inside a black wire loom.
I feel that down the road if i need to trouble shoot any wires this will make it easier, as well if i switch to a mark 4 2 litre manifold then i can simple open the loom and move the maf connector (wire lengths permitting)


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (92-8valver)*

something i noticed that i missed before 
t68/54 to g2/9 is for batt +
t68/23 to g2/4 is for switched power
edit: spelling i'm tired


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (92-8valver)*

no takers on that?
anyone have the pin outs for the mark 2 ce2 g1 and g2 connectors?
thanks


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re:*

2) *F* is a 9 pins in a 10 pin size connection and is for the alternator field, starter exciter/trigger and backup lights in a mark 2,
*so we can simply keep the mark 2 wiring?*
3)*G1* is a 12 pin connection is needed from the mark 3 obd 1 or obd2 harness it's for the oxygen sensor heater, fuel pump relay...
4) *G2* 12 pin connection Coolant fan, temp control, etc
Stay mark 2, my 92 digi2 8v has the rad fan controls all in the engine bay nothing to the fuse panel. 
So this can stay as it is? except the constant and switched power need here
5) Power wire to 30 with the oem red connector bridging 30 and 30b
6) VSS signal from the back of the cluster of mfa/cruise control equipped cars- middle plug, 1 wire to blue/white wire pin 65 on the ecu connector(t68)
*is this the same as plugging the single blue conenctor into the fuse panel? i can't recall the exact pin it's written down at home.*
7) fuses into the alarm wires - typically 2 all red wires with a black connector and the relay #18 (iirc) *or can this just be deleted and use the mark 2 starter setup?*


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (92-8valver)*

why cant you just use the mk3 engine wiring harness? it plugs right n to a ce2 fuse block. i don't understand why your trying to use the mk2 stuff. i did mine and i had to tear every single wire out of my jetta cuz it had a ce1 box. the mk3 engine harness has all the lights and sensors and accessories that you would ever need to plug in.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Awesome Austin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awesome Austin* »_why cant you just use the mk3 engine wiring harness? it plugs right n to a ce2 fuse block. i don't understand why your trying to use the mk2 stuff. i did mine and i had to tear every single wire out of my jetta cuz it had a ce1 box. the mk3 engine harness has all the lights and sensors and accessories that you would ever need to plug in.


because i don't want to screw around with my lights my wipers etc when 1 everything i have works fine and 2 it's more to go wrong during the swap


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (92-8valver)*

ahahaha even more fun this harness is diff wire colours for stuff, not in obd1 or obd2 bentley or the other diagrams i have


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (92-8valver)*

aight, u just think your makin it harder on your self


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Awesome Austin)*

well the harness i have has had the fog light and the side marker connectors previously removed

did anyone use the green plug at the fusebox with the yellow and blue wire mated together in 1 of the pins?
edit spelling


_Modified by 92-8valver at 8:13 PM 3-25-2007_


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (92-8valver)*

answered my own question my ac clutch cut off relay wire is blue in my 02/97 harness


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (92-8valver)*

for what it's worth, if u delete the ac wiring and light harness in an obd2 harness u can isolate the f circuit and the starter circuit


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (92-8valver)*

With no clutch interlock/safety switch in the harness, and having all the rad fan controls under the hood in their own fused and relayed circuit the swap breaks down to this if you want minimalist:

i have the swap for the motor, no ac no lighting, down to g1, g2, a relay, the obd2 port, the VSS signal wire, the main power wire to 30 and the bridge connector


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (92-8valver)*

yes but most people dont want to untape a harness and do that, its what most people are scared of, so its easier to just use the whole ABA harness. It is all plug and play.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_yes but most people dont want to untape a harness and do that, its what most people are scared of, so its easier to just use the whole ABA harness. It is all plug and play.

Totally , if youve got the whole harness you should be able to finish this in a weekend, the only major issue i had is that i didnt know i needed the mk3 cluster harness so the e2 to d8 jump would work.
After that it all worked great.
The only issue i have now is that i think my fans dont turn on , but i dont know and it hasnt overheated yet so its hard to tell if its a problem


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (-DOOMED-)*

jump the fan switch to see if its the switch or module. 
my record is 4 hrs, that included pulling the 1.8 8v and firing that trans and new clutch on the ABA.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_jump the fan switch to see if its the switch or module. 
my record is 4 hrs, that included pulling the 1.8 8v and firing that trans and new clutch on the ABA.

Figured it out , it was the 1 wire plug , i never ran it to anything , re ran it now the fan works awesome


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_jump the fan switch to see if its the switch or module. 
my record is 4 hrs, that included pulling the 1.8 8v and firing that trans and new clutch on the ABA.

we may have a challenge on here......


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (92-8valver)*

with they way you are going thru the harness there is no way haha. thats 4+ hours right there.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_with they way you are going thru the harness there is no way haha. thats 4+ hours right there.

i was thinking in terms of have all the parts dump the motor in


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3148537
You better check this out...gurus and noobs.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

just add that to here.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

Big thanks to "X-FlowA2". This thread anwsered and is still anwsering alot my questions I have with doing this swap. I'm prolly gonna be starting my swap in a few weeks or so just waiting for all my partsto come in....


----------



## ShadowConspiracy (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (myglimk2)*

alright guys i'm an a3 guy doing a smooth bay x flow
got a few questions, 
when i turn the key the mileage and time turn off, i'm getting power to the entire car and also my headlights aren't turning on
I was told somethign about clutch safety switch and installing a jumper


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

red and yellow wire...longer than most on that end of the harness needs constant power...try that


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Question about the back up light switch? 
Soo... I'm swapping an ABA into my 85' (with Ce1) and i dont know what to do with the reverse light switch on the 020 ACN tranny.. Its a 4 wire plug and there isnt one on the ABA engine harness that i have.. 
I also looked at Mk3 reverse light switches and they are completely different than the one i have on my tranny.. Sooo.. What should i do?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

convert the car to ce2 and stop doing things half assed


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I am swapping the whole car to CE2..








Here's the 7 pin plug on my tranny and here's the one i have on my harness, #6(not my picture) 
















This is the only other backup switch i could find, and its different..








Soo.. what should i do?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

hope this helps, http://www.brokevw.com/reverseswitch.html


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ah, thats perfect.
Thanks kind sir!


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

I did the E2 E8 bridge-
I have a vr6 cluster with a3 cluster harness.
I have the 109 Relay in #3-
My VSS wire (blue/White) is in W1.
The ECU power is in track 30-
Still my cluster goes berzerk, and my fuel pump wont sound...
Any ideas- bonesaw, Topduko, tserof,


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

E2 to D8
you need to use a 4 cyl cluster.
as for fuel pump, is the relay working? if not make sure constant power at pin 54, switched at pin 23 and ground at pin 1


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

I did the e2-d8...that was cherry.
The relay is making a buzzing popping noise..lol..still works.
54 is constant
23 I havent checked it-
And how do I ground pin one?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

put one side of multimeter in pin 1 and the other on the positive of battery, see if you get voltage. make sure you are using a mk3 4cyl cluster and mk3 4 cyl cluster wiring or mk2 cluster and mk2 wiring.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

kthnx-
Anyone wanna a trade a vr6 cluster for a 2.0?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

ill trade you, is it a mk3 one? PM me


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

They are VR6 clocks, 160 something miles, all the gauges work...
They are nice condition...
I will trade for the cluster I need.
IM me if you're serious.


_Modified by PeruEuro at 7:54 PM 5-13-2007_


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

What did you peeps do for a heater box? Just splice in the Mk2 box into the Mk3 stuff, or just get an Mk3 heater box?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

all depends on what dash


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Mk2 and i'm doing a full CE2 swap


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

mk2 box and wiring, you need the harness from fuse panel to heaterbox, its just power and ground.


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

hey bonesaw I got the CE2 to CE2 down packed but what about CE1 to CE2???
how hard is that???
I got some nice info off this link but what needs to be done really???
http://www.selenengineering.com/xpublications.aspx
IF I was to do a CE2 conversion I would use the MK3 gastank so what about the rest of the wiring???


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm doing the exact same thing. My 85' doesnt even have CE1, its got something older.. haha.. 
I'm using my Mk2 tank, pumps and rear wiring.. Everything else is being replaced with CE2 stuff..


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Hmm.. I hope that i didnt throw away the old wiring.. I could use the Mk3 wiring thou, couldnt I? Or are the wires between the box and the climate control panel seporite from the (mk2 wiring) fuse panel? 
Does that make sense?









_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_mk2 box and wiring, you need the harness from fuse panel to heaterbox, its just power and ground.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (Satur9)*

let me know if you need any harnesses. I gutted a 1990 jetta of all its wiring so i have the whole backend stuff minus the tail light plugs. the PO cut them off for some reason


----------



## grnjetta6 (Sep 21, 2001)

my swap has been done for a few months and runs good except for an odd wireing problam. With the key in the on pos but not started the fuel pump will fire when you turn on the head lights. With the key off or just going to the parking light pos nothing happens.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (grnjetta6)*

ce1 to ce2 you need to change basically all the under dash wiring, headlight switch wiring and new headlight switch, stalk wiring/ignition wiring, new ignition switch housing and ignition switch, ce2 stalks, defrost/fog harness, harness to heater box, cluster harness, then the tail harness and the headlight/engine harness, basically all the wiring plus a few other things.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ok.. I need some clarification on the constant power wire for the ECU.. 
I have a full CE2 setup from a 96'.. 
Every picture that i have seen shows that the constant power wire is a single wire with a red connector on it (the wire itself is red/yellow) Ive looked through my harness and I dont have that wire.. 
I looked at the pin outs for the G1/G2 plugs and it seems that the 4th pin on the G2 plug is for "engine management power".. Is this the same wire? Its the same red/yellow wire.. Do i just take it out of the G2 plug and run it to a constant source or do i just leave it in the G2 plug in the fuse panel?
Here's the wire that i'm refering too.. #8









_Modified by Satur9 at 1:11 AM 5-20-2007_


_Modified by Satur9 at 1:12 AM 5-20-2007_


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (Satur9)*

Qestion for you guys







..............
I just finished my OBD2 2.0 swap, yesterday, I take it for a ride...1st and 2nd gear will let me take it to the rev limiter, but 3rd,4th, and 5th will shut down at 6k rpm's. It feels like it isnt getting the fuel pressure that it needs.
With my swap all I changed was the engine+engine harness and ECU. I am still using the stock mark2 fuel pump. 
Anybody run into this?


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Satur9)*

*Satur9*
You need a mk3 red pin jumper thing.
Just looks like a block thats red. It goes in 30a/30b-
Plugs right in....OR
You can just cut a 1/4" female slider and slap it some 30a constant power....enjoy.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (myglimk2)*

*myglimk2*
I know there is any easy fix for this...not sure what it is tho...search http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

connect the blue wire with white stripe to W1


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

I'm not really following your response.. Your saying to run a jumper wire from 30a/b to the red/yellow wire in G2?









_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_*Satur9*
You need a mk3 red pin jumper thing.
Just looks like a block thats red. It goes in 30a/30b-
Plugs right in....OR
You can just cut a 1/4" female slider and slap it some 30a constant power....enjoy.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

on the fuse panel 30 to 30b needs to be connected, there is a piece from a mk3 that will make the jump and accept 4 connectors like that constant power in that pic above. the other jumper is a piece of wire with clips on the end much like the one that plugs into the top of the fuse panel for power. 
instead of pulling the wire out of g2 i would find the wire closer to the ecu end pin 54 and vampire off of it and give it constant power.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Perfect.
Thanks kind sir! I think ive got it now..


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Where is W1? W harness pin 1?
I feel retarded for asking that.









_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_connect the blue wire with white stripe to W1


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

yup you might need to get the harness from a cruise control car. are you using an a3 cluster?


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Yea, I'm using an A3 cluster.. So i need the W harness then?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

yeah, you may or may not have it though.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hmm.. I'll have to dig through the harnesses that i have to see if i have it.. I wasnt planning on running cruise control thou.. 
Isnt there a CC box or something? I have one thats 2 boxes, but i thought it was for the airbag system.. 
I'll take a pic and post up what i have..
Thanks man


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

its a 6 wire harness, should have either the same blue/white wire or a white/blue wire with a different connector in W1 and then a black/red wire in one of the other pins. usually that needs to get cut.


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

okay so i blew the motor in my mk2 1.8l 8v and i just bought a 1994 mk3 jetta im gunna use as a doner car ne thing i hav to know about doin a odb1 swap in my car ? i want the port to work and i want to use the mk2 cluster so i get the check motor light?


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

W1 is green, it has a blue/white and a red/black wire on it....
Thats what mine had...

bonesaw- I bridged 4/6- My fuel pump sprayed all over...it was a great time.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sweet.
I have the W harness afterall. So the blu/wht wire connection happens at those terminals at the top of the fuse box, right? And i can just cut the other plug off?


_Modified by Satur9 at 5:32 PM 5-24-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

yup


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

bonesaw....No ground at pin 1 on ECU??
No fuel pump...only 6/4 bridge turn it on.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

no ground at pin 1 will cause no fuel pump turn on. it will also cause the ecu to blow up usually.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

I think my ECU is fine.
How can I get ground there...


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

^^^^^^^^
I think it ground to the engine through the j28 connector?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

you could cut the wire and splice in a ground, its probably cracked or cut somewhere.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Im swapping an obd1 mk3 engine in the mk2, and i did the E2 to D8 jump thingy, and it gave me some issues. The cluster would work with the key off, but would turn off with the key on. 
Im using a complete mk3 obd1 harness + mk3 cluster.
Anybody know why it would do that?


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

wires mixed up?


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

well...i just put new wires in the E2 and the D8 spot and shorted them together. Didn't seem to do me any good.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (lowa2)*

fixed the issue. The battery was too dead to support any kind of load. Fixed.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

Iowa-Nice work...
Bonesaw- My Fuel pump wont shut off now???
I have everything in start mode but Im not getting the relay to snap it off?? any suggestions


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

your ecu should be controlling your fuel pump relay.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

As per the issues I was having, I found the issue. It was partially due to having a weak battery, but it was mostly due to a bad fusebox. 
Here are the pics.

































And is a MK2 dual downpipe the same height as the MK3 dual downpipe?? I had a hedder for an old 8V, but it doesn't clear the firewall. Im using a mk3 subframe.




_Modified by lowa2 at 5:16 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

I think the Mk3 DP is a tad longer, since the 2.0 block is slightly taller than the 1.8.. 
Every swap page/thread that i have read has mentioned having to use the Mk3 dp and not the mk2 one for fitment issues..


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Satur9)*

sounds good. Thanks for the info. 
Just a heads up, the all the wiring issues went away with the new fusebox.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sweet!
I didnt realize how complicated they were.. 
Craziness


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

Me and my buddy Ryan got my Xflow running today...Sounded pretty damn well..and I was suprised I actually got my frankenstein going...
1991 Jetta
obd1 2.0 motronic
270 cam
TT chip
No exhaust
I fried the starter...Not sure how to clear that up, after I get a new A3 starter. My fuel pump only shuts off when I snap the key on to start the car. It sometimes stays lit if I dont snap it.
I drove it down the road and needless to say, it had more than efficient power. The lightweight Flywheel/16v pressure plate seemed to pull car right along and the throttle response was fantastic.
Soo anyone know what I should do about my starters frying?


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

was it old? and maybe your ignition switch is getting fubared if it stays on.


_Modified by lowa2 at 12:58 AM 5-29-2007_


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

replacing ignition switch/A3 starter and probably the load reduction relay, 
I dont think I have it set up right though...
On the 15 amp fused part of the harness...the red/black wire is just bridged to pin z1? or the one BELOW 30a.30b?


----------



## jetta1986 (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

i got my swap done every thing works but the turn signal lights on the cluster


















_Modified by jetta1986 at 9:25 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

what is this fused part you are talking about, the alarm bypass?\
to get the turns to work you need to connect a 2 pin black connector black/white black/green from the mk3 instrument harness to the matching connector on the mk3 headlight harness.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

on the end of the motor harness, it plugs into the starter, and by the fuse box, a rd/blk wire with a fuse holder, then its goes back down and they are like 10 gauge wires.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

take a pic if you can i have no idea what you are talking about. the wire going to the starter should come out of F1 then go to a connector that should go to the alarm box or bypassed with a fuse and then directly to the starter. if its obd2 it might have a nuetral safetly switch in where a relay gets involved but shouldnt cause the starter to blow. are the battery cables on the starter the right way? maybe the positive is cocked and grounding out. or you could have it wired to the solinoid and not the whole starter.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

Ill get a pic once i find the damn camera cable...
FYI-
I have no alarm module hooked up...the two big plugs---behind the drivers side wheelwell, arent hooked up to anything...


----------



## xslimerx (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

ok so im running an OBD2 harness, what exactly can i get rid of and have the car run right (i dont care about a cel if its not effecting anything but emissions) I was reading, but 25 pages is alot of reading to try to do covertly at work. I want it as basic as possible (my engine bay is shaved) Mainly i want as much emissions equiptment gone as possible and Id like the mk3 alarm stuff out of there. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Just search. 
Lots of info that i found wasnt in this thread.. 
You really should read through it thou.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Satur9)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3148537
very useful thread.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

^^ I wrote that a while ago, but it didnt fission like I thought it would.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

^^how so? That's basically what I did.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

Good old ABA swaps


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

i didn't start it yet, what problems did you have?


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

Non really-
It started the first day that I tried to start it...
I had my dizzy 180* the wrong way...
and I may have the starter hooked up wrong, but it may also be that my ignition sequence propeller may be broken.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

alright. I'll let you know when I get my swap started.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sooo.. What do peeps do for the charcoal canister setups? Can i just use my Mk2 one? Or do I have to get the Mk3 one?
Also.. I'm using an Mk2 dual outlet mani and not the Mk3 manifold.. It seems that the EGR hose off the Mk2 mani is different than the Mk3 one.. 
Can i just toss the EGR valve? haha


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Satur9)*

im just goin to use the mk2 one! and im making a block off plate and cap for the egr, i am so close to getting my motor in i think i should be ready to turn the key by thursday as long as my parts show up


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Just capping it off, huh? Hmm


----------



## bossmk2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Satur9)*

don't know about the EGR valve thing, but in regard to the charcoal canister, definitely use the mk2 one. The one from the mk3 is HUGE and impossible to fit anywhere.


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (bossmk2)*

i know a few kids with aba swaps who block off the egr valve with a plate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

as long as the head can breath somehow...


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_as long as the head can breath somehow...

 tru ............. stupid ct weather ..........at this rate ill never get done ..........stupid rain...........


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vw1glf)*

just block the EGR on intake manifold and cap the port on exhaust manifold.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (bossmk2)*

Good call.
It sucks that i have to keep all this crap, living in Cali sucks.. haha

_Quote, originally posted by *bossmk2* »_don't know about the EGR valve thing, but in regard to the charcoal canister, definitely use the mk2 one. The one from the mk3 is HUGE and impossible to fit anywhere.


----------



## bossmk2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Satur9)*

it does suck, but if you don't want it to have to pass smog every two years or you want to boost it down the road, you should do the propane thing. It's expensive, but I figure in time it will pay itself off.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

aparently we dont need Cats in maine...
catylyticisis conwvseterzz
soo...i feel bad for cali


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

OT but how so?

_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_aparently we dont need Cats in maine...
catylyticisis conwvseterzz
soo...i feel bad for cali


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (bossmk2)*

propane thing?









_Quote, originally posted by *bossmk2* »_it does suck, but if you don't want it to have to pass smog every two years or you want to boost it down the road, you should do the propane thing. It's expensive, but I figure in time it will pay itself off.


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Satur9)*

so i just got my motor in and turn the key , i get no fuel and no spark? is there a wire i was suppost to jump out what ?????????? HELP!!!!!!!!!




























car dose turn over !


_Modified by vw1glf at 10:50 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## bossmk2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Satur9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Satur9* »_propane thing?










yes, the "propane thing."
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2951024


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (bossmk2)*

motors in and i was having trouble getting it to start but i found out that 2 wires hav to be spliced and hooked up to power did that tonight at 11pm lol (parents got so mad) and that **** started right up !


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

it looks like you have motronic^^
Which wires did you have to cut and splice...
Im having trouble with my ignition.


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3148537 , wires A and I get connected to constant + power ! my harness is odb1!
_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_it looks like you have motronic^^
Which wires did you have to cut and splice...
Im having trouble with my ignition.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by vw1glf at 9:04 AM 6-8-2007_


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (vw1glf)*

i need help asap! im running the stock 1.8 rad and rad wireing harness what wires get connected to + and whickh to - to make the rad fan work as it would hav b4?


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (vw1glf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1glf* »_i need help asap! im running the stock 1.8 rad and rad wireing harness what wires get connected to + and whickh to - to make the rad fan work as it would hav b4?
You got PM Ryan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (myglimk2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (vw1glf)*

YEY
http://s5.photobucket.com/albu...k.flv
first try at it.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Do i need to use the fan control module for the rad fans? Or can i just wire them in?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

you can wire them with a seperate relay or relays. but if all the stuff is there its easy to just use the fan control module unless something is broken.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Well, i just dont have it.. hahha


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

Fan control modules suck...
Some have 8 and some have 10 pin...
I got the wrong one today.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm just going to get a relay kit and a pair of electric fans.. That should do it


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Satur9)*

funny, i was worried about my radiator fans not turning on and everything and my car still hasnt over heated...but i havent drove it in the dead of sumemr though. sooo well seeee


----------



## demelok (May 7, 2006)

ok i got a OBD1 engine. thats getting swapped into the 90 digifant 2. i started to remove all of the wirring and put in the new ecu and hooked it up but got confused quick
i need help and wat wires and can keep and what i need. and i belive i'm using a wirring harness from a 97 . will this work? 
and also my 8v spark plugs seem to fit how come i cant use them?


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

demelok-
Do the swap the right way and put the engine managment that VW intened....Motronic....its SOO much easier.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

the plugs either dont have the right...spark or spark gap..
just get some new bosches


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (demelok)*

I think you need to get a new wiring harness. I wasnt aware that you could use an OBD2 harness on an OBD1 engine? 


_Quote, originally posted by *demelok* »_ok i got a OBD1 engine. thats getting swapped into the 90 digifant 2. i started to remove all of the wirring and put in the new ecu and hooked it up but got confused quick
i need help and wat wires and can keep and what i need. and i belive i'm using a wirring harness from a 97 . will this work? 
and also my 8v spark plugs seem to fit how come i cant use them?


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (demelok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *demelok* »_ok i got a OBD1 engine. thats getting swapped into the 90 digifant 2. i started to remove all of the wirring and put in the new ecu and hooked it up but got confused quick
i need help and wat wires and can keep and what i need. and i belive i'm using a wirring harness from a 97 . will this work? 
and also my 8v spark plugs seem to fit how come i cant use them?

The 1.8L plugs are W7DC (number 7 heat range), and the ABA ones are FR8DC (number 8 heat range), so that wont jive, and the ends on the plugs wont fit either.


----------



## st.germain (Apr 10, 2007)

i have a 90 gl , i blew the motor again, and theres a 94 jetta down the road, full car exept tranny for 200 bucks, can i use the trany from the 8v that i already had, and just swap in the mk3 motor which is also an 8v? just take the motor out and put it in, and change the computers and what not?


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (st.germain)*

yep thats what i did was a 94 aba motor and my mk2 trans for the swap into my 92 gti !


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

I still need a trans


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

So which one did you end up using?? the 8 pin or the 10?

_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_Fan control modules suck...
Some have 8 and some have 10 pin...
I got the wrong one today.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

you use whatever goes with your harness.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

You mean OBD1 vs OBD2? 8 for 1 and 10 for 2?


----------



## bldgengineer (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (Satur9)*

I'm thinking about dumping an obd2 aba into a mk2 and I want to do it the easiest way possible. So what I am thinking is putting the motor and tranny in and using megasquirt for engine management because I would liek to keep mk2 wiring harness and mk3 engine harness as segregated as possible. 
Is this an easy way to go or would I be just pissing in the wind? I already have an obd2 aba motor and tranny along with some other stuff(see sig for details) but I would like to go about this the easiest way possible along with keeping AC in the vehicle. Note: easiest is not always the cheapest








I know that this has probably already been answered, if so I'm sorry. Digging through 27 pages of information is an awful lot of reading when compared to 5 min to type something.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (bldgengineer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bldgengineer* »_I'm thinking about dumping an obd2 aba into a mk2 and I want to do it the easiest way possible. So what I am thinking is putting the motor and tranny in and using megasquirt for engine management because I would liek to keep mk2 wiring harness and mk3 engine harness as segregated as possible. 
Is this an easy way to go or would I be just pissing in the wind? I already have an obd2 aba motor and tranny along with some other stuff(see sig for details) but I would like to go about this the easiest way possible along with keeping AC in the vehicle. Note: easiest is not always the cheapest








I know that this has probably already been answered, if so I'm sorry. Digging through 27 pages of information is an awful lot of reading when compared to 5 min to type something.

Check the link below. It's for my mk2 obd2 swap with AC and no PS. I also live really close to you. As a matter of fact, I work with building engineers every day. Shoot me a pm. 
Eric


----------



## bldgengineer (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (mk2.slow)*

Thanks alot your info is PERFECT!


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (bldgengineer)*

it can't get any easier than stock wirinfg b/c it's the same fusebox & same plugs...
just use the complete mk3 front end harness & save yourself all the probs...
you can een use the MK3 fans & cluster...
I have a complete OBD2 harness that I took out of my mk2 OBD2 jetta if you want that...
jAMES


----------



## Blackonwhite99r6 (Jul 20, 2006)

HELP! Im doing an ABA swap and I need to know what engine mounts to order. Im ordering tomorrow, couldnt find info in the first 15 pages and gave up.


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

u swap over the mk2 motor mounts !!!! from one motor to the other


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (topduko19)*

Thats what i'm doing, but i dont have the Mk3 fans and module.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *topduko19* »_it can't get any easier than stock wirinfg b/c it's the same fusebox & same plugs...
just use the complete mk3 front end harness & save yourself all the probs...
you can een use the MK3 fans & cluster...
I have a complete OBD2 harness that I took out of my mk2 OBD2 jetta if you want that...
jAMES


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (Satur9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Satur9* »_Thats what i'm doing, but i dont have the Mk3 fans and module.. 


y not???
I didn't splice a single thing b/c I used the fan module & fans...
go for it all the way or nothing b/c wiring will always drive you crazy...
good luck man...
jAMES


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (topduko19)*

What do you mean why not?? Hahha I didnt come with the wirng harness that i bought..







No one seems to know which module goes with the Obd1 harness (8 pin or 10 pin)
I'd really like to get a set of the passat dual fans... 

_Quote, originally posted by *topduko19* »_
y not???
I didn't splice a single thing b/c I used the fan module & fans...
go for it all the way or nothing b/c wiring will always drive you crazy...
good luck man...
jAMES


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

early early obd1 were 8 pin, later were 10. its really hit or miss. i think the later ones were tied into the headlight harness where the 8 pin was entirely seperate.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_early early obd1 were 8 pin, later were 10. its really hit or miss. i think the later ones were tied into the headlight harness where the 8 pin was entirely seperate.

True. I just went through it tonight.


----------



## User_In_Hiding (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*

Ok guys, I searched through all 27 pages and I am still unsure of what clutch/pressure plate setup to use. I am using a MK2 8v trans with with an ABA engine. The previous owner installed a 16v clutch (not sure what pressure plate) and the car will not move. From what I gather I need a 8v clutch and pressure plate, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (User_In_Hiding)*


_Quote, originally posted by *User_In_Hiding* »_Ok guys, I searched through all 27 pages and I am still unsure of what clutch/pressure plate setup to use. I am using a MK2 8v trans with with an ABA engine. The previous owner installed a 16v clutch (not sure what pressure plate) and the car will not move. From what I gather I need a 8v clutch and pressure plate, can anyone confirm this? 
Just get a Mk II 8V disc, the 16V pressure plate is prefered


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (vwpat)*

just did the same swap,am using the mkII tranny with the mkIII motor car with the clutch pedal in gears grind clutch pedal not engaded gears go in what am i doing wrong


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (MK4futurayellowVR6)*

if you used the MK III clutch you need to change to a Mk II 8V disc.


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (vwpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpat* »_if you used the MK III clutch you need to change to a Mk II 8V disc.

but the mkIII disc and mkII disc are the same part #


_Modified by MK4futurayellowVR6 at 10:06 PM 8-6-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MK4futurayellowVR6)*

just need everything to match your tranny. mk3 are all big spline. all 16v are big spline. most other 020 are small spline. need to get the right disc and flywheel


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (MK4futurayellowVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4futurayellowVR6* »_
but the mkIII disc and mkII disc are the same part #

_Modified by MK4futurayellowVR6 at 10:06 PM 8-6-2007_
they should not be, maybe Mk II 16V is but 8V should not be.


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwpat)*

yes, be shure to check your spline size with your clutch disk, i had to rip my car all back apart after i got it all together and running because of that. 
no fun.


----------



## demelok (May 7, 2006)

need help on the wirring still. anybody got a good web site. i need to know wat wires i need to take out of the fuse box


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (demelok)*

well mk2 90-92 16v and mkIII 8v is the same disc so i guess i have a smaller spline disc from a early 16v


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (MK4futurayellowVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4futurayellowVR6* »_well mk2 90-92 16v and mkIII 8v is the same disc so i guess i have a smaller spline disc from a early 16v
all 16V have the larger spline (24mm IIRC) vs, the 22mm of a Mk II 8V.


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (vwpat)*

swap almost done


_Modified by MK4futurayellowVR6 at 9:47 PM 8-17-2007_


----------



## mbbiker (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: RPM vs speed sensor ? (vwpat)*

that was alot to read, should help though.


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: RPM vs speed sensor ? (mbbiker)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3403096


----------



## demelok (May 7, 2006)

ya my swap is nearing the end too , but i cant seem to find a belt for my x-flow. runnning obd1 wit just 1 belt. trying to anyways. i just need a belt thats goes around my crank ,water pump and alternator. i have a vr6 wp pulley already too so this is the last thing i need . some one please pm me with answers thank you


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (demelok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *demelok* »_ya my swap is nearing the end too , but i cant seem to find a belt for my x-flow. runnning obd1 wit just 1 belt. trying to anyways. i just need a belt thats goes around my crank ,water pump and alternator. i have a vr6 wp pulley already too so this is the last thing i need . some one please pm me with answers thank you

37.5 inch, 6 rib belt. Im running the same setup. or 375k6 would be the part number....


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (lowa2)*

damm now car wont start no spark but fuel changed coil and crank sensor and nothing please help


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (MK4futurayellowVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4futurayellowVR6* »_damm now car wont start no spark but fuel changed coil and crank sensor and nothing please help








 what is the swap into ur car ? and did the car run b4 ?


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 2.0 gti)*

its a crossflow OBDII MKII


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*A1 ABA conversion - OBDII problems with codes, exhaust noise - ideas?*

So my ABA conversion into my 93 Cabby has been on the road for 2k miles. It's peppier then the stock digifant motor for sure. Unfortunately the engine/exhaust is a little raspy/buzzier then I would prefer (I use it for commuting and nice weekends at the moment ~500+ a week), but observation from folks outside the car is that it is quieter outside then driver/passenger would think.
I am using a JIII exhaust manifold, the TT dual downpipe for A1/tall block with A2/A3 EM, a stock 1984 GTi cat, and a new/stock 93 cab exhaust with a flange welded on to mate up to the cat. Best I can think is that the flow is decent until I get to the cat, and from there back the system is more restricted. But boy oh boy, when I wind it up through the gears, it sounds like an angry chainsaw. Any thoughts or suggestions? My inclination is a high flow cat and a 2.25" TT system or something next spring.
The other issue I haven't had the garage time to fully track down is diagnostic codes. I dumped them this weekend just to see what I had collected, and I got the following that I wasn't expecting:
18021 MIL open or short to plus
00750 warning lamp 31-10 open or short to ground - intermittent
16885 VSS - implausible signal p0501-35-00
The 89-93 Cabriolets with airbags come with a red diagnostic plug for the airbag system and a black connector with power and ground, all nicely located under the shifter boot. I added in a blue connector and ran the Data Link Connector wire from my ECU down to it,
For the MIL, I ran the MIL ground signal wire from the Motronic ECU to the ashtray panel. I installed a 12v bulb left over from an 1984 Audi 4kq diff panel there, connected it to the MIL ground, and provided it with constant power from the light harness that use to power the Fischer cassette box (which I removed to gain storage area). The only thing I can think, is that the ECU is expecting to see more resistance is the circuit (original JIIIs had resistors and an LED light inline?)
As for the VSS signal, the 93 Cabriolet came with cruise control and has a two wire connector from the speedometer pickup on the instrument cluster to the cruise control brain. I tapped the (blue/white?) VSS wire from the ECU into the the (blue/white?) signal wire from the speedometer hall sender. I have no problem winding the engine up to 5500rpm and higher, so the signal seems to be good enough remove the 5k rpm cutout people say that have with the VSS disconnected. Anyone have any idea what sort of signal/frequency the ECU is expecting to see?
Any thoughts on where to go with these issues now? Would love to get this conversion to the point where it isn't dumping codes.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A1 ABA conversion - OBDII problems with codes, exhaust noise - ideas? (quattrosNrabbits)*

if the ignition is just on, it will always throw the VSS code. i really wouldnt worry about that.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: A1 ABA conversion - OBDII problems with codes, exhaust noise - ideas? (bonesaw)*

Just felt like whoring it out







, still need to get it dynoed


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: A1 ABA conversion - OBDII problems with codes, exhaust noise - ideas? (myglimk2)*

yo dyno day 1 day b4 dubs in the trees 50 for 2 pulls







i belive


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: A1 ABA conversion - OBDII problems with codes, exhaust noise - ideas? (mk2 2.0 gti)*

no way where?


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: A1 ABA conversion - OBDII problems with codes, exhaust noise - ideas? (myglimk2)*

ill find out and let u know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: A1 ABA conversion - OBDII problems with codes, exhaust noise - ideas? (mk2 2.0 gti)*

sweet, hopefully you can get the GTI done and get that thing dynoed


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Quick question, can I use a g60 distributor? My aba distributor is damaged.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

What are you using for management? Digi or motronic?
If your using digi, the G60 distributor will work. It's a 4 window distributor. The only thing you'll have to do is get an adapter kit from TT to fit in the aba block. 
If your using motronic, the G60 distributor will not work, the aba distributor is a 1 window instead of a 4 window like the g60.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I am really hoping to use the motronic so I can use c2 software. Thanks for the quick answer. I think the next two weekends are going to be very long, hopefully the motor will be bolted in tonight. I need to get a new harness and a few odds and ends to get it running. Somewhere in this thread I heard someone mention a pulley to delete the ac compressor, where can I get this? thanks.


_Modified by _muppet_ at 12:32 AM 10-8-2007_


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

You just use a non a/c water pump pulley. Get it at your vw dealer for 30$


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, the motor and tranny are in, hopefully I can pick up a harness, distributor, and a new oil cooler this week, and be running next weekend.








02A on the 2.0








bolted in place


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks like you spilled some oil


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (Satur9)*

I read through the whole thread but still am confused. Can I just bolt in the rear beam, front subframe and K frame using the A3 brakelines and motor mounts? Also, should I swap in the A3 fuse panel so I don't have to do any special splicing? I am using a ODBI golf for the swap into my 91 GTI


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (abuthemagician)*

you dont have to change any of the subframes or rear beam. you can use just the 10.1 brakes if youd like. the fuse panels are identical.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

the beam and subframes on mine are quite rusted and look like crap. I was going to use the ones off the new car because they are newer and won't require hours of sanding and painting.
are you telling me they won't work?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (abuthemagician)*

the rear beam will work. it will poke out a little more. the rear K frame will work. you could keep your existing axles/control arms/ swaybar or swap to all the mk3 stuff if you would like. 
the front subframes do not work at all.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Satur9* »_Looks like you spilled some oil









It's antifreeze with oil in it







I got a pretty good bath in it.
G60's
















I made a bit more progress, needed a few more parts though.








The rats nest








Whats this?


----------



## 98JettaGT8V (Sep 27, 2007)

ok i have an 87 GTI 16V with CSI , i wanna swap the management system and the 2.0L and 5 spd out of my 98 Jetta GT what do i need to do this i know i need the comp and engine harness but what wires do i need from that and waht issues will i run into and is there anything else i need


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok, after digging through the mess a bit more I found some plugs without homes. I can't find anywhere on the fuse box to put them. I have the mkIII bentley, but I am still a little lost. Any info or reference pages would be awesome.
I think this is the biggest problem, one heavy gauge solid red wire, one red with black stripe, 2 pin connector.








I have nothing in port 30








I have this from the jetta








and this from the corrado








but neither of them seem to fit any other plugs on the harness.
I also have these random plugs which are also likely contributing to the problem.
4 pin








2 pin








single pin brown connector grey wire








single pin yellow connector, yellow and black wire








Thanks for any help at all.


_Modified by _muppet_ at 7:10 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

1st pic stick a 15A fuse in there.
2nd what is that thick red in there now? if its the power from battery it should be plugged in up top. then plug that piece from the jetta in that spot.
the 4 pin and 2 pin i cannot tell because you did not take pics of the colors. but i am guessing cruise control and turns on cluster.
grey wire with brown if for your OBD port
the yellow with black yellow is power to the fan control module. you can plug it into the jump piece that you took from the jetta and put in 30-30b.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Your are awesome, I couldn't have asked for a better response.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

if you get the colors for the other 2 i can give you a better response.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I will get them, I just went out and put the fuse in and guess what it cranked. the battery was dead because the interior light has been on for 3 days







it's on the charger now. I am going to put some fresh oil in it tonight and probably just straight water for a short time to flush the g12 out. I cannot tell you how much I appreciate that response, I would have never thought about putting a fuse in there. 
Edit for wire colors
2 pin: black/white, black/green
4 pin: black/green, black/white, black/yellow, brown/red


_Modified by _muppet_ at 7:04 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

i have a golf gt and i want to put my aba in it. i have a complete obd1 aba but i want to keep the golf gt's fuel management. does anyone know if there is a write up on this. i searched around but all i could find were write ups on swaping in the wiring harness from the aba, and thats not what i want to do. thanks in advance.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (******)*

you'll save yourself alot of headaches if you use the obd1 harness...


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (_muppet_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_muppet_* »_I will get them, I just went out and put the fuse in and guess what it cranked. the battery was dead because the interior light has been on for 3 days







it's on the charger now. I am going to put some fresh oil in it tonight and probably just straight water for a short time to flush the g12 out. I cannot tell you how much I appreciate that response, I would have never thought about putting a fuse in there. 
Edit for wire colors
2 pin: black/white, black/green
4 pin: black/green, black/white, black/yellow, brown/red

_Modified by _muppet_ at 7:04 PM 10-22-2007_

Are you using a mk3 or mk2 cluster? If your using a mk2 cluster, the black/white, black/green is left unplugged. It's for the turn signal indicators in the mk3 cluster. The mk2 indicators are taken in the steering stalk, so you don't need it if you use the mk2 cluster.
The 4 pin connector is for AC control stuff. i didn't use it as I don't have AC


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*

well that doesnt really help me since i don't know what the difference would be. i don't want to do a full electrical swap right now i just want to use what i allready have, which is a golf gt and an obd1 aba.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (******)*

I wasn't trying to be an ass mate. I was just trying to help.
The reason I say that it's easier, is that you wouldn't have to adapt the digi Throttle body, and the digi distributor to the obd1 intake/block. Although, to simplify things, why don't you simply swap out the bottom ends, and call it a day. It's a great upgrade, and you don't have to do any electrical work at all except for swapping distributors, and adapting the gears.
TT sells a kit to adapt your factory distributor to the ABA block.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_I wasn't trying to be an ass mate. I was just trying to help.
The reason I say that it's easier, is that you wouldn't have to adapt the digi Throttle body, and the digi distributor to the obd1 intake/block. Although, to simplify things, why don't you simply swap out the bottom ends, and call it a day. It's a great upgrade, and you don't have to do any electrical work at all except for swapping distributors, and adapting the gears.
TT sells a kit to adapt your factory distributor to the ABA block.

i had thought about giong with just a bottome end swap. i did that to my rabbit and was pleased with the results. i just thought that since i allready have fi in the golf may as well try and make it work with the aba. what would i have to do to my throttle to make it work?
thanks for your help man.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (******)*

the aba throttle uses TPS and your throttle uses idle and WOT switches.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

does anynoe have a picture of a modded aba throttle body so i can see what others have done?


----------



## 98JettaGT8V (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_you'll save yourself alot of headaches if you use the obd1 harness...


well what if can only get an obd2 ( the one in my jetta ) i have all the wiriing diagrams how hard is it?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (98JettaGT8V)*

what really is the question here?


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (98JettaGT8V)*


_Quote »_ well what if can only get an obd2 ( the one in my jetta ) i have all the wiriing diagrams how hard is it? 

it's basically the same...just a few extra sensors. no rocket science.


_Modified by lowa2 at 6:43 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok, still no start. It is back firing as if the timing was off. I checked the timing, it appears to be right on, there is fuel at the rail. I put the fuse in between the red, red/black wire. I read this whole thread again. The red/blue wire that needs a 12v switched source, does that have a yellow plug? I have that plugged into z1, not sure if that's where it goes, but it fits there. The only wire I have in 30-30b in the yellow single pin bonesaw said to put on the mkIII plug. Where is this red/yellow wire that needs constant power for the ecu? Is it a single pin, or is it on another connector? I am a little lost right now. I have everything in the bay hooked up that it should need to run, I have all the visible plugs on the fuse box plugged in except that 4 pin and 2 pin I mentioned earlier. I am not sure what else needs to be done.


_Modified by _muppet_ at 7:12 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

ok i know that i can just use the MKII wiring since my GTI is a 91, but i have the dash out and plan to use the MKIII ignition switch as the radio stays on until you pull the key, so should i just swap in the MKIII fuse panel and most of the under dash wiring to save from having to put in extra fuses and get switched power to the computer? I am willing to put in the time as I already have the dash and the heater box out of the car


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

if its obd2 it may not have the single red/yellow. it seems that if its getting fuel that is already plugged in. 
as for who asked about changing the fusepanel. they are identical. if you want you can change the ignition harness, and the instrument cluster harness if you are running mk3 cluster. everything else must stay mk2.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

thanks!


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_does anynoe have a picture of a modded aba throttle body so i can see what others have done?


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Looks like I am in for a long weekend then.







Any suggestions on what to check? I have plugged in: MAF, both o2 sensors, knock sensor, crank positioning sensor, coil, radiator fan, coolant temp sensors, oil temp, oil pressure, and the ecu. Is there anything clear I am missing.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

Re-check your timing man, maybe the keyway broke on the crank, or cam or something. That would throw off the tming, even if it looks good.
Line up the CAM gear to the little cover, the rotor on the distributor to the mark on the distributor, the mark on the crank gear to the cover, and the flywheel to the 0 mark. 
If that doesnt help, maybe your plug wires are on, out of order?

The red/yellow wire is not present on the obd2 management.


_Modified by lowa2 at 2:58 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I will check the timing again, I am hoping something isn't seriously damaged. The motor looked alright, it has a new head gasket and timing belt. BUt it did come out of my old jetta.








Ok, just checked again and the timing is on at every mark, plug wires are 1-3-4-2. What would a bad crank positioning sensor do? It looks fine, but the impact was on that side, I am just looking for possible issues right now.


_Modified by _muppet_ at 5:52 AM 10-26-2007_


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

nasty.


----------



## 98JettaGT8V (Sep 27, 2007)

hope you were alright


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm ok now, real quick, what is the sensor with the two vacuum lines on it by the coolant bottle? Is this vital? I just realized the vacuum lines aren't hooked to anything.
Ok here is a video of what I am hearing when I try to start the car.

It sounds like a timing issue, but it looks dead on. What does the mark on the g60 flywheel look like? I have been going by the mark on the crank pulley, that's what I used when it was in the jetta and it always worked fine.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

did you check the keyway in the crank gear? it is known to shear off, so your timing "looks" perfect, but isn't.
edit: some people go nuts, and actually "dowel" the gear:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3427929


_Modified by lowa2 at 9:42 PM 10-27-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (lowa2)*

i wouldnt call it going nuts if its ever happened to you. my advice is to just get a new gear, especially when you do a rebuild.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

agreed man. I've seen it about 5 times in the past 3 months at the shop.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I will check that out. I am not too familiar with the 02a so it is a bit harder for me to check the timing. Is the mark on the flywheel or the pressure plate? I can't find it in the sight hole. It really does sound timing related though so this may be my issue.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

its kinda weird to check timing with the flywheel, there is usually a notch on the crank pulley but generally the best way is screwdriver in cyl 1. find TDC. then mark flywheel with whiteout for next time. Use the notch for the cam, and make sure the dizzy is set to pointing at cyl1.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I feel dumb, and happy at the same time.







It is running, I had the plug wires in the right order, but not on the right plugs they were all one space too far clockwise. But she is running, I have my new c2 #42 software ordered, I think the lights are going to be a bit of a headache, I want to use the mkIII lighting harness. Then a bit of cleaning up, get the front end back on and she should be good to go.
One more quick question, when you use the ac delete pulley on the water pump, is it still ok to have the v-belt on as well? Or will it burn up? I want to keep the power steering, I think I may need a shorter V-belt between the power steering pump and the crank pulley.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

you can do the V belt either way, i generally use a shorter belt from crank to PS.
as for the headlights, the mk3 everything will plug in as long as its not GTI dual chambers. if you have H4 you will need to change headlight connectors. banana, fogs, blinkers plug right in.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I have the inpro dual chamber halos, and a headlight harness from a jetta gt with fogs, with no adaptors, so it might be kind of a pain. 
Any idea where to get the v-belt? I am not sure on the length.


_Modified by _muppet_ at 1:33 AM 10-29-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

i think the dayco number is 15270. i have a 10x695 belt on the car and it is a little too long.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re:*

So I am swapping a 94 ODB1 into my 91 GTI and have some questions: 
I am using the following out of the 94: 
Rear Beam 
Gas Tank 
Fuel Pump (no more external pump) 
Engine and Headlight wiring harnesses 
Radiator Fan shroud 
K frame with PS 
Not using AC 
I am now down to wiring and have some questions: 
1. Do I need to run a different harness to the in tank fuel pump 
2. I have the following wires left over: 
Single wire connector - Black with white stripe (pin 64 on computer) 
Two wire connector - Grey with white stripe (pin 45 on CPU) and solid yellow (pin 21 on CPU) 
Single Wire Connector - Black with Yellow strpie (pin 4 on a 4 pin harness in engine bay) 
Two wire connector - Green w/ white stripe and solid green with solid yellow sliced together (green w/ white stripe goes to vacuum related thing near firewall in engine bay) 
3. Can I use a 16v Pressure Plate with the 2.0 and an A3 trans?
also is there anything else i will need to do to make sure i will have no probs starting it? thanks in advance.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (abuthemagician)*

I don't understand why or how you plan on just running a transfer pump. It doesn't put out enough pressure.
Mk2's came with in tank pumps from the factory, and are no different than mk3's


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (abuthemagician)*

he clearly stated he is gonna use a mk3 tank. he will use just the mk3 tank/pump/lines/filter. 
you will need to wire up the new connector. it is pretty self explanitory.
the two wire connector is for the obd port. the black w/ yellow stripe needs constant power. the green wire connectors is for AC. 
not sure on black with white stripe, i can check later.
you can use the 16v PP as long as you use matching flywheel. and big spline clutch disc


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Satur9)*

Okay, I'm lazy and short on time TODAY..... but unfortunately I'm also as impatient as I am curious.
I have a 89 CE2 Shell with a 16v harness in it
Goals are to have an ABA16vT in it
I want to use the Rado G60 Dash n Cluster I have, and would like it to be functional
What all do I need?
Someone, anyone, everone....
make me a list so I can just get this shizz started
There is a sore lack of respect for VeeDub in SC, and I'm bout to change that

Side note, everything that is supposed to sit infront of the motor is MISSING as in non-existant
Thanks in Advance


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (GermanRob)*

ask questions and people will answer. not what do i have to do. every single thing you wanted to know can be found on this forum.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*

Thanks for the help. According to http://www.selenengineering.com/xECUPinouts.aspx the only black with white stripe goes to the Idle Air Control Valve. However that still doesn't really help me. 

_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_he clearly stated he is gonna use a mk3 tank. he will use just the mk3 tank/pump/lines/filter. 
you will need to wire up the new connector. it is pretty self explanitory.
the two wire connector is for the obd port. the black w/ yellow stripe needs constant power. the green wire connectors is for AC. 
not sure on black with white stripe, i can check later.
you can use the 16v PP as long as you use matching flywheel. and big spline clutch disc


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_ask questions and people will answer. not what do i have to do. every single thing you wanted to know can be found on this forum.

I asked for a parts list, not step by step directions, you have PM reguarding your comment.
Can someone please list the parts since apparently it has changed several times since the Original Post
Has there been a cheaper and easier solution found to the whole pulley system? Bahn Brenner is a bit on the crazy side with their prices, and changing cranks causing the need to machine stuff is a bit beyond what I had in mind FOR NOW.
Thanks in advance for anyone willing to help


_Modified by GermanRob at 8:11 AM 11-13-2007_


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

There is an aba 16v sticky with a parts list at the top of this forum.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1535079


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

yeh, I'm reading that one too....
guess it would've made more sense to post in both eh?
Lemmie go fix that
quick edit for a quote from bonesaw:

if the car is ce2, get a mk3 instrument cluster harness. plug the cluster in. everything should work. depending on what you did with the engine harness there should be a plug for the VSS that will have to be reinstalled. gas gauge may not be as accurate. I beleive you can mail it out to reset the mileage.
One down several to go.... thanks dude










_Modified by GermanRob at 10:57 AM 11-13-2007_


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

Im sure its in here some place BUT do I need the Gauges for an OBD2 swap? I want to swap this into a 91 Passat.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (GermanRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GermanRob* »_
quick edit for a quote from bonesaw:

if the car is ce2, get a mk3 instrument cluster harness. plug the cluster in. everything should work. depending on what you did with the engine harness there should be a plug for the VSS that will have to be reinstalled. gas gauge may not be as accurate. I beleive you can mail it out to reset the mileage.
One down several to go.... thanks dude









_Modified by GermanRob at 10:57 AM 11-13-2007_

i dont get it?


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Zing!
Finally got my ABA in today! i gotta get a few small parts and then finish up some wiring and I'll be good to go..


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Quick question for the rado guys, when using the 02a with the mkIII cluster what VSS do you need? Will a VR6 sensor work? I have the cluster with the correct mileage for the motor and would like to run it. The g60 uses a cable.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

I'd just play it safe and get an Mk3 aba VSS


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I have one, but it doesn't fit the 02a. At least I don't see how it does, if it does.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

any 02a VSS


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Awesome, you are a wealth of knowledge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

I'm starting to think I should do this rather than repairing my 1.8 8v


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*

def sounds like a plan. abas barely break


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_def sounds like a plan. abas barely break

and its a nice upgrade. I just mine done and now i seem to have trouble not spinning my tires. It's just more fun then anyone should be allowed to have


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (abuthemagician)*

without going through 30 pages, is the first post pretty much everything or have there been advancements?


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*

I need some help with my 2nd ABA swap.
This one is really causing me some greif. It is a '89 Jetta (CE2), and a '98 OBD2 ABA Swap w/ cluster. When I turn the key the fuel pump doesn't come on and the starter won't crank. It seems like a specific circuit isn't getting powered up. I have made the jump for the Cluster, but from what I recall, the Large Red jumper (from the factory) on the ECU isn't in the correct place.
any help would be appreciated, I have already tried the mk3 ECU, Load Reduction and Fuel Pump Relays.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Did you put a fuse in this plug?








edit: Those of you with corrado swaps, what do you have to do to get your seatbelts to work?


_Modified by _muppet_ at 7:28 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

you will see the two brown wires going thru the door. just connect the two on the fuse panel side togehter. as for the problem with swap. sounds like ECU is not getting constant power or ground. check ground at pin 1 and constant at pin 54. also check switched ignition at 23.


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

yes I have put a 30amp fuse in that plug, that plug is not getting power. As for the ECU pins, all is well


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

have you tried jumping the fuel pump, using the two big terminals, making sure that works. the next thing to check is the clutch interlock and the seatbelt interlock


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

That 2 pin wire connector should actually be the clutch interlock, as the alarm uses connectors with more pins.
I have tried jumping the fuel pump and the starter, but still won't start.
Cheers,


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

clutch interlock is two red wires, generally long with a green connector on the end.
if the fuel pump is working when you jump it, try another relay. the ecu is what triggers it although on obd2 cars its weird and doesnt always prime.


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I have tried 3 fuel pump relays, I will try jumping the clutch switch circuit and see what happens.
Thanks!


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

Starter works, still don't here the pump prime or the relay click.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

like i said on OBD2 sometimes they dont prime. did you check the 3 pins at the ECU? the ECU is what controls the fuel pump.


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

the 3 pins @ the ecu check out ok, but I am skeptical as I did not have a lose red plug for ecu power to plug or splice anywhere... just one off of the 02 relay... Also I am not getting typical OBD2 TB adaptation noise when the key is turned...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

obd2 generally dont have that extra wire. it makes me beleive if it aint adapting that either the ECM is dead or its not getting proper power or ground. make sure there is NO relay in position 3.


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

3 is the ecm relay?? I have tried both the digi and mk3 OBD2 relay's there... Pulled it out, smell fuel at the downpipe after cranking now....


_Modified by GTi_94 at 10:15 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

OBD2 NO relay in position 3 not what number but the lack of a relay in position 3


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok, No Relay in position 3, constant @ 54, Switched @ 23, ground @ 1, little grey wire with blue connector to W1, Large Red with blue to Z1, 30 jumped to 30b, e2 to d8 for cluster, bypassed clutch interlock switch, 30A fuse in alarm 2 pin connector.
Still won't start, cranks, has fuel and spark, no TB adaptation when key switched on.
If red w/ white wire in G2 is jumped, fuel pump on constantly, no start.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

have you checked timing? try another Throttle body.


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I seem to have narrowed it to 2 things, bad tb, or bad ecu. Timing is spot on.
Cheers,


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

try unpluging and repluging the TB. a bad ground to pin 1 will kill an ECU. so it could be a possibility


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Finally was able to crank the engine today.. Didnt start, but i was happy that it cranked on the first try








[obd1 content]
Here's what i know (and plan on trying to fix tomorrow)
Not getting fuel to engine, main pump works when jumped.. The transfer pump does prime.
Rear wiper is somehow getting constant power








Lights work! Rear turn signals work, but not the fronts.. They blink really fast.
I gots a lot of work todo, but i'm glad the car is at least cranking over..


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

front bulbs are shot or need to be flipped.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Yea, i found one of them to be bad after i posted.. 
I'm going to run out and get a new battery for my volt meter and then try and figure stuff out..


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm fairly certain that i'm not getting switched power at pin 23.. Can i just splice a wire that is switched to pin 23?
As for the rear wiper, i just realized that my wiper stalk must have been from a Jetta since it they dont have rear wipers


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Alrighty.. Transfer pump primes when key is turned, main pump works when jumped but still not getting fuel to the engine... 
I hope my ecu isnt fried


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Getting switched power at pin 23 now.. Still no change, with the exception that my mk3 cluster stays on after turning the key.. Greeeat


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

There is a fair bit of resistance on the ground on pin 1, any suggestions there?


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Alrighty, i found my problem.. 
The main fuel pump harness wasnt connected all the way into the plug.. 
With that being said, i cranked the car and it turned over a few times.. Still wouldnt run on its own thou.. 
I'm guessing that perhaps my injectors are clogged or the seals are bad. The car still runs for a few turns after i turn the key off.. 
Would it be bad to swap in a set of 440's and see if those will work? I realize they are larger injectors (stock engine/ECU) but running rich may be better than not running at all?
Hrrrmmmmm


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

My timing is spot on as well..


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hoooray!!! It runs!!
After some investigating, i came to the conclusion that 3 of my 4 stock injectors are/were clogged. I swapped them out for the 440's just to see what would happen and viola!! 
I was a little freaked out thou, the engine kept on running after i turned the key off. Even unplugging the battery and the fuel pump did nothing to keep the car from not running







I'm assuming there was so much fuel that it just kept on running.. It eventually stopped after about 2 min on its own, i didnt want to start it again since it probably was running pig rich.
When i pulled the stock injectors, only 1 of them smelled of new gas while the others smelled like old gas. I also took a peek in the injector seats and I could see that 2-4 cylinders were dry while cylinder 1 was wet (from fuel)
I tried soaking the stock injectors in some gas, hopefully this will do the trick.. They have been sitting for almost 3 years now.. 
Yay!


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Temp gauge problem*

So i completed my swap (OBD1 with MK3 cluster from a 95 Golf) a few weeks ago which included a new coolant flange on the side of the head. When i got that in and plugged in the temp sensor, i got nothing on my temp gauge. So i got another sensor and now my temp gague works, but with some quirks:
If my headlight switch (A2 switch) is off, the gauge works. If it is in parking light mode, the gauge spikes to over heating, and if it is all the way on, the gauge doesn't work.
Here is what I replaced with MK3 parts:
MK3 Cluster
MK3 Fuel Tank and pump
MK3 wiring for the following:
A1-G2, M, S, U1, U2, and i think W and X. Also replaced Y
Everything else for the swap went great, i would just love to have my temp gauge back as i have yet to see my radiator fan turn on (stock A2 fan with the A3 harness plugged into it with a little help from my dremel)


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

Upon further investigation, I need help.
I see my throttle body, my ecu doesn't, there is the 5V reference for the tps, but no other power, there is high resistance on the ground wire, and it doesn't perform the adaptation cycle.






















Cheers,


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

I have read the whole thing many times and can't remember if or where it was discussed, but for some reason my radiator fan never turns on. 
I used the MKIII wiring (including the large box thing near the coolant bottle) but i am using it with the A2 fan. I ground off the tabs on the mk2 fan so the plug would go directly in, but that may be my problem. 
I also used the MKIII radiator temp switch thing (goes in the bottom of the rad) and have taken out most of the A/C wiring.
Should I:
A. replace the MKIII stuff with the MKII wirirng (and how do i do that?)
B. Get the MKIII stuff working with the MKII fan (and how?)


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (abuthemagician)*

there are a few possibilites. the fan control module is not getting power. or the fan switch is bad or the fans are pinned differently on a mk2 than a mk3. try jumping the fan switch and see if the fans turn on.


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

A quick question.
Doing an aba swap in my 78 rabbit. I only have the engine. For the time being could I use some CIS injector cups in the aba, maybe get a mk4 intake manifold and run it on CIS?


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I think I may have it just about kosher.







I drove it to the gas station saturday and was getting crazy smoke on the way back. I had smoke from under the oil cap, and froth on it so I thought head gasket. I retorqued the headstuds today and realized that the oil was at a level higher than the drain in the pan for the turbo. I drained some out and my smoke is cleared up. I had a crazy lumpy idle, I found unplugging the maf made the idle level out, so I started pinching off vacuum lines. For some reason I am getting a major vacuum leak at the charcoal canister, for now I have that line plugged and the canister is just open, it idles fine now. I think one of my last issues is that my odometer and clock don't show up. They did right when I hooked up the cluster, they were dim, but visible, now they are gone. Any suggestion? That and my drivers side seatbelt track is acting up because the screws BBM sent me for their pre drilled gauge pod are just the right length to run right into the track. Nice research and development BBM. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

I've tried two known good throttle bodies and it still produces the same 2 faults for the TB, that it is unable to adapt and the signal is too large.
suggestions?


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (_muppet_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_muppet_* »_I think I may have it just about kosher.







I drove it to the gas station saturday and was getting crazy smoke on the way back. I had smoke from under the oil cap, and froth on it so I thought head gasket. I retorqued the headstuds today and realized that the oil was at a level higher than the drain in the pan for the turbo. I drained some out and my smoke is cleared up. I had a crazy lumpy idle, I found unplugging the maf made the idle level out, so I started pinching off vacuum lines. For some reason I am getting a major vacuum leak at the charcoal canister, for now I have that line plugged and the canister is just open, it idles fine now. I think one of my last issues is that my odometer and clock don't show up. They did right when I hooked up the cluster, they were dim, but visible, now they are gone. Any suggestion? That and my drivers side seatbelt track is acting up because the screws BBM sent me for their pre drilled gauge pod are just the right length to run right into the track. Nice research and development BBM. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


Did you do the E2 to D8 Jumper wire? That'll fix your cluster issue most likely.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah, I did the jumper, I'll have to make sure the connections are solid, but they looked good when I put it in. 
GTI94 did you try swapping out, or just cleaning the MAF? I have heard it can cause the same code to show up.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (_muppet_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_muppet_* »_Yeah, I did the jumper, I'll have to make sure the connections are solid, but they looked good when I put it in. 


ok...that's what I figured, but i thought I'd ask. One thing that I wasn't expecting, because the car ran fine before I did the swap, was that the headlight switch was faulty, so it wasn't providing power to the cluster...
also, my ignition switch was bad...but i don't think it had anything to do with that.


----------



## benaiah (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

How much can I add a turbo to this motor for anyway??
I see someone mentioning it.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (benaiah)*

So, mine is done.
ABA Swap with OBD2 and Motronic (obviously) running on a Mk2 gauge cluster.
My gas gauge will go to 1/4 tank and in reality be OUT.
Any suggestions?


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Chapel)*

did you use the a2 or a3 gas tank?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (abuthemagician)*

ive had a problem when using a mk3 cluster and mk2 tank it would do the same thing, at 1/4 tank be empty. generally for the gauge to be accurate have to use same tank as cluster. id just use the trip and see how many miles you get on a tank and not worry about the gauge


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (abuthemagician)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abuthemagician* »_did you use the a2 or a3 gas tank?

A2 tank, pump, etc...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_ive had a problem when using a mk3 cluster and mk2 tank it would do the same thing, at 1/4 tank be empty. generally for the gauge to be accurate have to use same tank as cluster. id just use the trip and see how many miles you get on a tank and not worry about the gauge

that's the plan, to be honest


----------



## Fashionably Absent (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Chapel)*

thanks for the thread. big help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wigsjet92 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Fashionably Absent)*

I though i read a long time ago that someone offered a wiring harness for this swap. I don't know why but the name Tom and parts4vws keeps popping up in my head, but can't find anything about it. Sound familiar to any one else.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (wigsjet92)*

there is a wiring harness its called a stock harness that plugs into any 90-99 vw


----------



## vdubtiago (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

Quote: 
As for all A2 X-flows being slow







They definitely aren't the fastest things on the street, but coming for a 1.8 8v, it definitely is more of a fun car to drive. (turbo..coming soon will take car of the rest







)

x2 
Of course the 2.0 isnt going to be "FAST" in it's stock format in anything. It only has 115 hp. The difference is the torque curve, and how strong the motor is. I am doing the swap this summer, and i'm dropping it in with the turbo setup all at once, planning on running just around 200 hp with c2 software. Try doubling your horsepower in a honda on stock internals, the street will be sprinkled lightly with your engine parts. The ABA is amazing, and a fun, peppy motor, plus alot less maintenance than a 16v.
mine is not only going in turbo'd, but also with a lightened flywheel, 260 cam, a sachs performance clutch, and also the "poor man's posi" from peloquin. When all said and done this should be an extremely fun car, and it will smash most of your said "fast" swaps.











_Modified by vdubtiago at 8:20 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (vdubtiago)*

my coupe with a xflo and just a chip was a blast to drive. much more peppy and little to no maintenance required.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

What do you do when your exhaust is rattling against the car?
I've got the Mk2 manifold and downpipe and it seems to be rattling pretty bad against the firewall.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*

nothing a hammer cant fix. where is it hitting, never had a problem with the manifold and Downpipe before. sometimes the rest rattles because of new hangers or whatnot.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_What do you do when your exhaust is rattling against the car?
I've got the Mk2 manifold and downpipe and it seems to be rattling pretty bad against the firewall.

are you using the mk2 manifold and the mk2 dp on a 2L ? 
the 2L is i think 11mm taller than the 1.8L. i'm pretty sure you need a spacer to run between the manifold and dp if you want to run that setup.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
are you using the mk2 manifold and the mk2 dp on a 2L ? 
the 2L is i think 11mm taller than the 1.8L. i'm pretty sure you need a spacer to run between the manifold and dp if you want to run that setup.
16mm, no spacer needed, usually not a problem. Worst case, use a Mk III downpipe.


----------



## hi_centered (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (vwpat)*

Ok.. so i read this entire thread, and i havent found the info i need.. I want to run digifant on my obd1 2.0 w/ the xflow head. Do i still need to use the mk3 coil and the 2.0 distributor.. or do i stick with the mk2 dist. with the adaptor ring?


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I would guess you need to run the mkII distributor.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

you would need to move all the digi stuff over. put the idle and WOT switches on the throttle body. why not just run motronic?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

how did you guys mount your ECU to the car?
mine's just sorta jammed into the spot right now, but I want to bolt it down properly so it doesn't rattle.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*

it sits pretty damn good between the wiper trans and the fresh air vent. never had a problem with it there.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Not quite the same, but in my 93 Cabriolet, I removed the digifant ecu and the power stage from the stock ecu bracket, mounted the motronic brain in it's place, and wedged the bracket back into place on the stock bracket mount points. It's a little tight (the big rain tray is tight, and the little one didn't fit back in afterwards) but looks stock.


----------



## Mars Red Rocco (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

I have an aba going into my rabbit and i had an exhaust question. If i use aba manifold and BFI spacer what downpipe do i need?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Mars Red Rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mars Red Rocco* »_I have an aba going into my rabbit and i had an exhaust question. If i use aba manifold and BFI spacer what downpipe do i need?








The $300 TT downpipe for A2/A3 manifold in an A1. Just get a pre 82 A1 manifold and a regular TT downpipe for ~$100. It will fit fine, no spacer needed.


----------



## Mars Red Rocco (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (vwpat)*

Where can i find this downpipe for only $100? Its 140 from techtonics.? And any pre 82 manifold will work? What about a 16v rocco manifold? Im just trying to get this thing running as cheap as possible and didn't want to spend 300 on the tt tall block one. Is there an advantage to having a A3 mani with the tt tall block downpipe or will the early mani with tt regular pipe work the same? Thanks.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Mars Red Rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mars Red Rocco* »_Where can i find this downpipe for only $100? Its 140 from techtonics.? And any pre 82 manifold will work? What about a 16v rocco manifold? Im just trying to get this thing running as cheap as possible and didn't want to spend 300 on the tt tall block one. Is there an advantage to having a A3 mani with the tt tall block downpipe or will the early mani with tt regular pipe work the same? Thanks.








Maybe they are $140 now, I have not priced them recently. the point was to use that instead of the A2/A3 one AND a spacer. 75-82 gas(some 82 models used the single outlet), 77-80 diesel. Use 81 if you need O2 sensor in manifold (a nut can be put on the downpipe for it.) 16V will not work, different ports. No advantage (well, may be in better shape but...) and costs a whole lot more. The TT A1 DP is kind of a combo because it will work with regular and tall blocks. There used to be seperate ones but the new ones work for either.


_Modified by vwpat at 9:53 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (vwpat)*

Pat is right on, though my advise would be to get the A1 dp while you still can. Seriously, who is going to keep offering performance parts for these things that haven't been made in 24 years(cabby excluded though even then it's been 15 years and not a typically a hot rod crowd). TT will hang in there as their costs have been amoritized a billion times over, but it won't last forever. The newer A2/A3 dp is more expensive because it's more in demand, simple as that. Not one bit of diff in the cost of materials or to manufacture.


----------



## bmpmk3T (Jan 2, 2007)

ok swap is in and wired the problem is i have a random red wire with a yellow stripe it was cut and comes out of one of the plugs in the fuse box . i already plugged in the other red wire with the yellow stripe from the harness into the 12v slot that its supposed to go into . the car only starts when i give this random wire power,but the starter keeps cranking .it starts when i turn the key half way and then itll stop and start again etc. any ideas ?


----------



## bmpmk3T (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bmpmk3T)*

its a wire in the engine harness . i traced it in the bentley and its to the o2 sensor heater control . where is this . also why is it when i give it power its the only time the car starts ? . other then that any suggestions why it wont start fuel pump comes on when i turn the key and then when i go to start it nothing . i think i hooked up everything i was supposed to . obd1 by the way into ce2 car


----------



## koaladub (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bmpmk3T)*

I just did my obd2 aba swap in my 92 jetta and the throttle body is hitting the hood. I keep reading that you can flip it, but how is this done?Already denting the hood please help.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (koaladub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koaladub* »_I just did my obd2 aba swap in my 92 jetta and the throttle body is hitting the hood. I keep reading that you can flip it, but how is this done?Already denting the hood please help.
 best way is with a B4 Throttle body. I am afraid I may have to do the same thing when I do my B3 ABA swap.


----------



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Motorwerks)*

Just did Obd1 into a 90 golf. Ce2 made this so much easier. Honestly just plug and play. I have no complaints about anything here. 

Ob1 setup
1990 Vw Golf Wolfsburg
1990 O2O tranny
2.0 16v down pipe
Mk2 axles
1997 Vr6 cat
Simple exhaust made with new res., and new piping.(I wasnt going to spend any money here was just getting it ready for Volksfest. Going with a new exhaust when I get back.)
No ac or power steering( PS will be done in a few weeks. Just picked up my mk3 power steering pump today.)
Again this was a simple swap that can be done in a good weekend of work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SickCorradoVRsyxer (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (dubinprogress)*

Alright! Ive got my 2.0 running and driving decent in my 87 GTI but the distributor wobbles around at idle with the clamp tight- any thoughts? Also the car has good power through all gears , but at 3900-4000 RPM its almost like it gets a kick in the rear and really takes off at that rpm without adding more throttle. Could this be mass air flow related, Fuel or ignition related?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (SickCorradoVRsyxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SickCorradoVRsyxer* »_Alright! Ive got my 2.0 running and driving decent in my 87 GTI but the distributor wobbles around at idle with the clamp tight- any thoughts? Also the car has good power through all gears , but at 3900-4000 RPM its almost like it gets a kick in the rear and really takes off at that rpm without adding more throttle. Could this be mass air flow related, Fuel or ignition related?
which dizzy are you using? If the small diameter 1.8 one, do you have the spacer for the wider 2.0 "hole?" Other may be related to the loose dizzy problem, fix that and see if it disappears.


----------



## SickCorradoVRsyxer (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (vwpat)*

Great I got the distributor problen fixed- the clamp came looseon the 2.0 dist. 
The RPM thing is still happening where power is moderate before 3800-4000 Rpm with 1/2 to 3/4 throttle and then at that RPM it gives itself a nice boost and really scoots, but it just doesnt seem right to be doing that. any ideas?


----------



## ShavedRabbit (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (SickCorradoVRsyxer)*

ok, my swap is obd1 and into a 92 jetta carat...im using the full mk3 harness from fuseblock forward
no spark
checked at the ecu plug, has ground, constant and switched 
aside from a bad coil what would it be??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ShavedRabbit)*

bad crank sensor.


----------



## ShavedRabbit (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

is there a way to test that sensor with a multimeter? if there is do you know what it should read across it?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ShavedRabbit)*

dont rem off the top of my head. you could check the bentley. did you check to see if the coil is firing?


----------



## ShavedRabbit (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

i cant find my mk3 bentley thats why i asked in here....i am getting no spark right from the coil


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ShavedRabbit)*

no spark is either, bad coil ( usually the problem) or bad crank sensor.


----------



## SickCorradoVRsyxer (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

Has anybody experienced that v-tec like feeling at 4000 rpm on an aba 2.0 and been able to correct it? The engine seems to be running a little rich too- could it be my mass air flow sensor?


----------



## cjm722 (Mar 12, 2004)

I have an CE2 MK2, and i need a Pic or something on how to make the VSS work with the sensor off the rear of the mk2 cluster with the cruise sensor? I'm at a loss on how to make it work. I really would like to run the stock cluster


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (cjm722)*

I could not find the site with pics, it may be linked in here or this other one. This one tells you how to solve it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...otify


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (vwpat)*

One question, my swap is all done, but can i use a 16v PP with a 1.8l 8v disc on a 2.0 8v tranny? I had bought the PP brand new like 2 months before the swap, and i have 2 brand new discs that go with it.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (abuthemagician)*

PP yes with matching flywheel but a 2.0 tranny needs a 16v/2.0 disc.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (vwpat)*

thanks.


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (abuthemagician)*

does anyone have a write up on full mk3 wirers fues box hood to trunk swap into 1984 mk1 need some direction please


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (getfocked)*

either swap all to ce2 or splice 6-7 wires to get engine harness to work


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

my buddy told me the best way was full mk3 fues box an wiring insted of cutting in the new to old and i have most of the mk3 stuff any way but i would like to see a write up of this


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

question, everyone talks about splicing 7 or so wires for the aba engine harness to the ce1 harness from my cabby. I can not find anyone who posted what wires. I have a nose to tail harness out of a jetta and still undecided what wat to do this swap. Anyone want to shine a light on it for me?


----------



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

Just finished an obd1 swap into a ce2 car. Everyone talks about 6 or 7 wires to splice... There is only 2 the fan wires. Everything else litterly is plug and play. just crossed over 1000 miles after the swap and still no problems at all... So if your doing an obd1 to a ce2 car just plug everything in, and wire up your fans and drive. There is one connector which i have seen people splice, its a red, red with black wire and connector end. Just plug a 30a fuse right in and your good. So the answer again is obd1 plugs into ce2. 
If you are ce1 im sure you are going to have to splice alot more than 6 or 7 wires. My swap was orig ce1 and ran like shat.... I ripped all out and redid ce2. In my eyes the only way to get this running right is to do the ce2 swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (dubinprogress)*

if ce2 you do not need to splice anything. if wanting to keep ce1 and use the aba harness then you need to splice


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I keep hearing that the ce1 swaps run like poop. I may do the ce2 swap just trying to gather as much info as I can.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3GTiVR6* »_I keep hearing that the ce1 swaps run like poop. I may do the ce2 swap just trying to gather as much info as I can.

That's just silly. If it's done right it will run the same. Mine has run great for nearly 5 years. I wouldn't say it's as easy as everyone says, though. You need diagrams from both cars and you need to know how to read them. Even then the diagrams are not perfect (at least the Bentley diagrams). It does look better though as you can retain the original grommets through the firewall and custom tailor the wiring to fit like you want it to.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2.slow)*

yeah it def doesnt run any differently, its the same harness. the same wires are getting power and ground etc.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

Whats new in this thread?
Ce1 vs ce2?


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

like I said, just gathering as much info as I can before I take on the swap.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

double checking my notes here on a swap i am doing..
pin 9 blk/brn - should be getting 12v with the ignition on and is the trigger wire to turn the ecm power relay on correct?
as far as my notes go, it is constant power to 30 terminal on the ecm power relay, red/blue pin 23 goes to 87 on the relay, constant ground to pin 85 on the power relay and the pin blk/brn to pin 86 on the ecm power relay.
not getting any power out of the blk/brown pin 9 to trigger the ecm relay...
have switched power to the coil. have to look further into it tonight. any suggestions?


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

Ok I really don't want to go through all 30 pages here so Ill just ask. 
1. I have a 91 passat wagon that I want to drop my ABA swap into, problem is I am not sure what flywheel and clutch to use. 
Do I .....
a. use the stuff that would have come from the car. In other words the 16v clutch and fly wheel.
or 
B. the clutch and flywheel from the 97 2.0 Jetta that the motor came from.
I have a feeling its the 16v stuff but i am not 100%sure..... 
2. also am I going to need the passat Throttle body so it clears the hood? 
sorry for the retarded questions. but like I said its up over 30 or so pages..... thats a lot to sift through. 



_Modified by Motorwerks at 1:16 AM 5-21-2008_


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

You will need the clutch and flywheel from the passat. I am not sure on the throttle body.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

Cool thanks. Thats kinda what I figured but I have been holding off on buying it cause I wasn't 100% sure. Guess I should buy the rest of the parts and get to it.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Motorwerks)*

you can make the TB fit, might need to flip it


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_you can make the TB fit, might need to flip it

like 180 degrees? I dont know if I can it is an OBD 2 and i has a BUNCH of crap on the one side..... I guess Ill have to search for an OBD2 B4 and see how much room there is above the TB


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (Motorwerks)*

Can you guys help me out with this, I'm doing a OBD2 97 into mk2 swap for a friend and the harness I have I got fairly figured out but I do have some questions. Can you tell me what these two parts do and do I need to run the vacume lines from and to them? I guess these have something to do with SAI?
My Appologies for the cell pic.
and: I was able to figure it out.

_Modified by carpathianwolf at 4:59 PM 6-18-2008_


_Modified by carpathianwolf at 4:59 PM 6-18-2008_


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

as sad as i am to say this my 92 gti aba swap is up forsale








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3855002


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (Motorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorwerks* »_Ok I really don't want to go through all 30 pages here so Ill just ask. 
1. I have a 91 passat wagon that I want to drop my ABA swap into, problem is I am not sure what flywheel and clutch to use. 
Do I .....
a. use the stuff that would have come from the car. In other words the 16v clutch and fly wheel.
or 
B. the clutch and flywheel from the 97 2.0 Jetta that the motor came from.
I have a feeling its the 16v stuff but i am not 100%sure..... 
2. also am I going to need the passat Throttle body so it clears the hood? 
sorry for the retarded questions. but like I said its up over 30 or so pages..... thats a lot to sift through. 

_Modified by Motorwerks at 1:16 AM 5-21-2008_

I just had a Random thought.... what about a B4 2.0 Clutch and flywheel? Are the B3 and B4 trans the same?


----------



## steeltowntom (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

I am in the process of getting a mk2 (ce2) Jetta up and running with an ABA swap and ran into a snag. The engine is from a 2001 Cabrio (ABA block, 037103373AD OBDII Head). The harness is a MK3 obdI from a 95 Gti.
Should I just swap out the head for an OBDI version or run an OBDII harness?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (steeltowntom)*

either will work. it really doesnt make a difference.


----------



## sgren737 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Re: (dubinprogress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinprogress* »_Just finished an obd1 swap into a ce2 car. Everyone talks about 6 or 7 wires to splice... There is only 2 the fan wires. Everything else litterly is plug and play. just crossed over 1000 miles after the swap and still no problems at all... So if your doing an obd1 to a ce2 car just plug everything in, and wire up your fans and drive. There is one connector which i have seen people splice, its a red, red with black wire and connector end. Just plug a 30a fuse right in and your good. So the answer again is obd1 plugs into ce2. 
If you are ce1 im sure you are going to have to splice alot more than 6 or 7 wires. My swap was orig ce1 and ran like shat.... I ripped all out and redid ce2. In my eyes the only way to get this running right is to do the ce2 swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


This is what I'm looking to do. How do I know if my car is CE2??
I have a 1992 Cabby.
Is it possible to do over a long weekend and drive to work?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sgren737)*

all cabby are ce1. you could do in a weekend with proper planning.


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

OBD2 Throttle body question, I mocked up a bracket (ver 1) to hold the throttle cable, similar way the ABA passat manifold has it. But now the problem is what cable do I use. The 8v is to short and a 16v rocco cable it is to long. Any ideas or suggestions. thanks guys.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (Motorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorwerks* »_
I just had a Random thought.... what about a B4 2.0 Clutch and flywheel? Are the B3 and B4 trans the same?

Ok so I did some more research and I am Hearing that G60 with a VR clutch disk is the way to go.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Motorwerks)*

g60 flywheel and vr6 clutch and pressure plate. a longer cable is fine.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_g60 flywheel and vr6 clutch and pressure plate. a longer cable is fine.
 I'm not sure but I don't think I have a Cable... I'm working on a B3, I think its hydraulic.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (carpathianwolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carpathianwolf* »_OBD2 Throttle body question, I mocked up a bracket (ver 1) to hold the throttle cable, similar way the ABA passat manifold has it. But now the problem is what cable do I use. The 8v is to short and a 16v rocco cable it is to long. Any ideas or suggestions. thanks guys.









I would try one form ether a B3 or B4
Bracket looks GOOD though. How much do you want for one?


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

What does the pedal side of your cable look like? Is it a metal hook or a plastic ball?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

i meant longer cable to the guy asking about throttle cable. if its a mk2 pedal cluster it should be hook. the stock cable should work no problem


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (Motorwerks)*

I had the cable with the ball on the end, so i cut the ball off and replaced it with a tiny U clamp like what you use for a dog run. Works great


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (abuthemagician)*

Thanks guys, I will try to experiment and see what happens.


----------



## LowLife03 (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (carpathianwolf)*

I have an 89 Jetta, what all do I need to swap to CE2, I have a 95 2.0 and I want it to be as easy/ plug and play as possible.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (LowLife03)*

if you have the whole 95 car you can take alot of the wiring from there. 
you will need though:
mk2 ce2 ign housing but could make mk3 one work. 
mk2 ce2 or mk3 stalks.
mk2 ce2 or mk3 ign switch and harness accordingly. (mk3 stalks use mk3 harness)
mk2 ce2 headlight harness and 10 pin headlight switch
mk2 ce2 defrost harness
mk2 ce2 dash harness (heater box, illumination, cig lighter etc) , you could use a mk3 and have very little splicing
mk2 ce2 rear harness. a jetta rear harness is really easy to come by compared to gti.
fuse panel from mk3
mk2 ce2 fuse panel bracket is not nessicary but makes hanging it alot easier.
everything firewall forward is from the ABA mk3


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

So i got my obd1 swap all finished up, but i'm throwing codes.. The car runs fine and then the cel comes on and the engine starts to kinda knock on cyl 1.. 
I guess my question is where do i actually get the physical vag port? My wiring harness didnt come with one, although i have picked out the brown connector to it.. 
Where do i get the plug?? JY? Order online?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

any mk3 is the best place. match color for color. red gets power, brown to ground


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hopefully some one is going to sell me one from a partout car.. We'll see!!
Its so close to being donnnneeeeee..


----------



## Mars Red Rocco (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (IwannaGTI)*

Question? Does someone know which if any strut tie bar will fit a mk1 rabbit with an ABA swap? Dosent look like there is much room.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Mars Red Rocco)*

I tried both the Mk1 8v and 16v Nuespeed upper bars on my 93 Cabby ABA conversion and neither would clear the intake.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (sgren737) 92 cabby ABA conversion questions*

No Mk1 cabby's came with CE2 stateside. However, being digifant and usually having cruise control we actually have it easier then the other MK1 and most Mk2 cars. I spent a good deal of time ripping out all the unnecessary MK3 engine bay wiring from the ABA engine harness so it was just the pieces needed for the ABA motor and it's sensors etc. I used the stock cabby harness for gauges and all sensor wiring that didn't feed the engine ECU. For the connections between the engine harness and the car harness in a digifant cabby, there is a 5 pin connector on the rear of the driver side strut tower. That will supply most of what you need to go back through the firewall. You can also make use of stock wire that ran to the old coil. Shared grounds can go direct to battery. Same with fused constant power. The only wires I had to run into the cabin were for the VSS signal, the ground signal for check engine light, and the ground trigger (K+?) for dumping codes. I ran that back to under the shifter and installed a stock connector. The airbag diagnostics already provides the power to that location and a empty slot in the connector mounting block, so I could then plug Vag-com directly in and interrogate the motor. All in all it was fairly straight forward.
Not having to pull my hair out rewiring the interior, I instead chose to lay out and then re-wrap the thinned out ABA harness so it fit cleanly in the cabby engine bay. About half the remaining harness wires back to the engine ECU had a good 2 feet of extra length. I back fed all the extra towards the ecu connector, and then cut out the excess and soldered then harness back together. The benefit of this was I was able to shorten the shielded wires as well, since the shielding stops as it gets near the ECU. Once all this was done, put on your proctologist hat, and with a good bit of stretching you can force the ABA ecu connector (minus it's protective housing) through the stock digifant harness grommet so you hybrid ABA harness will pass through the plenum like stock, and the ABA brain can be bolted down in place of the digifant brain using the digifant bracket.
All in all it ends up close to stock... very clean, very reliable and completely compatible with VAG-COM etc.
Don't be scared. Take it step by step, be methodical, use the resources that can be found here from those who have gone before and you'll be fine. It can be done in a weekend, but I find that you encounter small things along the way that slow the process down because you choose to do things right instead of hacking it in the interests of speed. My philosophy on wiring is "do it right, do it once". I don't like having to go back and fix things that others hacked. I much prefer clean, proper and problem free. Something I picked up from my days of Rally Service. Do it right in the shop and you won't have to be trying to fix it in the field while racing against the clock.


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (sgren737) 92 cabby ABA conversion questions (quattrosNrabbits)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattrosNrabbits* »_No Mk1 cabby's came with CE2 stateside. However, being digifant and usually having cruise control we actually have it easier then the other MK1 and most Mk2 cars. I spent a good deal of time ripping out all the unnecessary MK3 engine bay wiring from the ABA engine harness so it was just the pieces needed for the ABA motor and it's sensors etc. I used the stock cabby harness for gauges and all sensor wiring that didn't feed the engine ECU. For the connections between the engine harness and the car harness in a digifant cabby, there is a 5 pin connector on the rear of the driver side strut tower. That will supply most of what you need to go back through the firewall. You can also make use of stock wire that ran to the old coil. Shared grounds can go direct to battery. Same with fused constant power. The only wires I had to run into the cabin were for the VSS signal, the ground signal for check engine light, and the ground trigger (K+?) for dumping codes. I ran that back to under the shifter and installed a stock connector. The airbag diagnostics already provides the power to that location and a empty slot in the connector mounting block, so I could then plug Vag-com directly in and interrogate the motor. All in all it was fairly straight forward.
Not having to pull my hair out rewiring the interior, I instead chose to lay out and then re-wrap the thinned out ABA harness so it fit cleanly in the cabby engine bay. About half the remaining harness wires back to the engine ECU had a good 2 feet of extra length. I back fed all the extra towards the ecu connector, and then cut out the excess and soldered then harness back together. The benefit of this was I was able to shorten the shielded wires as well, since the shielding stops as it gets near the ECU. Once all this was done, put on your proctologist hat, and with a good bit of stretching you can force the ABA ecu connector (minus it's protective housing) through the stock digifant harness grommet so you hybrid ABA harness will pass through the plenum like stock, and the ABA brain can be bolted down in place of the digifant brain using the digifant bracket.
All in all it ends up close to stock... very clean, very reliable and completely compatible with VAG-COM etc.
Don't be scared. Take it step by step, be methodical, use the resources that can be found here from those who have gone before and you'll be fine. It can be done in a weekend, but I find that you encounter small things along the way that slow the process down because you choose to do things right instead of hacking it in the interests of speed. My philosophy on wiring is "do it right, do it once". I don't like having to go back and fix things that others hacked. I much prefer clean, proper and problem free. Something I picked up from my days of Rally Service. Do it right in the shop and you won't have to be trying to fix it in the field while racing against the clock.

What would it take to get you to RI and help me lay out my swap?


----------



## Spoiled87Coupe (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

ok so I'm in the middle of my swap and trying to figure out some of the wiring and its kicking my [email protected]$...... OBD1 motor into a DIGI2 car. I would like to keep everything as simple as possible... keep all of the stock wiring that I can and just hook up what needs to be hooked up for the car to run... if anyone could pm me to help me out some that would be much apreciated.... I just need to know where some of the wires from the single large white plug should go...


_Modified by Spoiled87Coupe at 5:52 PM 7-9-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Spoiled87Coupe)*

if the car is 90 and up it will plug right in.


----------



## Spoiled87Coupe (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_if the car is 90 and up it will plug right in.

nope its an 87


----------



## ShadowConspiracy (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Spoiled87Coupe)*

ok i'm working on a shaved x flow in my mk3, I redid the entire wiring harness, maybe you guys can help with my cluster, I have no power to it, I've heard you guys jump power for some wires, how would I go about jumping power to get my cluster to work? The only thing that comes on is the clock and odometer, but I'm sure thats on a seperate circuit.


----------



## Mars Red Rocco (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

Who makes a upper strut tie bar for an aba motor in a mk1? Anyone?


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Mars Red Rocco)*

I couldn't find anyone who made an upper stress bar to fit an A1 chassis with an ABA motor. Heck, just to clear the hood, the throttle bodies have to be inverted and trimmed. Any stress bar would have to hug the back wall of the engine bay tightly.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

Saddest6day66 inquired back in May:

_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_double checking my notes here on a swap i am doing..
pin 9 blk/brn - should be getting 12v with the ignition on and is the trigger wire to turn the ecm power relay on correct?
as far as my notes go, it is constant power to 30 terminal on the ecm power relay, red/blue pin 23 goes to 87 on the relay, constant ground to pin 85 on the power relay and the pin blk/brn to pin 86 on the ecm power relay.
not getting any power out of the blk/brown pin 9 to trigger the ecm relay...
have switched power to the coil. have to look further into it tonight. any suggestions?


The way I read the wiring schematics, pin 9 (Brown/Black) is the ground signal to energize the J16 power supply relay, which will in turn feed power to all the other little energy suckers (Evap purge valve, O2 sensor heaters, EGR solenoid valve, fuel injectors etc etc). If you're not seeing power from pin 9 that is a good thing. The wiring color is your first clue, as the primary color is brown, commonly used for something ground side related.


----------



## Mars Red Rocco (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowConspiracy)*

Im having the same problem as ShadowConspiracy. I cant get the cluster to work, just the clock and odo. Any ideas? I have all mk3 wiring and a mk3 fuse panel.


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Mars Red Rocco)*

i had the same problem with my swap , i got everything to work but the spedo


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (mk2 2.0 gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 2.0 gti* »_i had the same problem with my swap , i got everything to work but the spedo









the speedo is the easiest deal...
all you gotta do is remove the bolt that holds the speedometer cable & put in the MK3 2.0 Speedo sensor...
that speedo sensor has a plug that connects and you're good...
topduko19


----------



## Mars Red Rocco (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: (topduko19)*

my speed sensor works fine but i cant get the tach to work. I dont know whats wrong. Coming from the harness i hace one misc red wire that i don't know what to do with. It has a blue connector on the end


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (Mars Red Rocco)*

are you using the complete full MK3 harness???
Lighting, horns, and mk3 cluster???
just trying to get the full view...


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ShavedRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShavedRabbit* »_ok, my swap is obd1 and into a 92 jetta carat...im using the full mk3 harness from fuseblock forward
no spark
checked at the ecu plug, has ground, constant and switched 
aside from a bad coil what would it be??


do you have that ECU relay in the CE2 fusebox???
the car will not start right unless you have two things???
the MK3 load relay and the ECU relay...
109 & another number but THAT"S A MUST!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mars Red Rocco (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: (topduko19)*

Yes im using the whole mk3 harness. And so far everything is working except the cluster.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Mars Red Rocco)*

e2 to d8


----------



## Mars Red Rocco (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Bonesaw: Do you mean to check e2 to d8 in the fuse panel?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Mars Red Rocco)*

yes


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Stumped.. ABA swap problems...
Ok quick run-down.. was doing a "quick" ABA swap in a friends rabbit gti, and need some fresh ideas to get my brain going again..
84 gti
OBD1 ABA engine/engine management
ABA coilpack

-car will start and run, but bogs/hesitates/wont idle.
-if i play with the throttle, i can get it to rev. in the higher RPMS (thought it still sounds not quite right)
-replaced the TPS,FPR, and coil pack thus far with good used items and no resuslts.
-new dizzy cap and rotor
-plugs seem to look black when ive pulled before
-checked the mechanical timing a thousand times..numerous different ways all ok..
- i tried starting it the other day with the hall sender unplugged after doing some tests and it started/ran.. about the same.. wondering if a bad Hall sender could cause similar symptoms?
Any help and or suggestions is welcomed.. im sure it is right under my nose.. but ive been looking at the car so much as of late.. i think im just not thinking straight..


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

02 sensor possibly, do the smartest thing and wire in an obd port. not as helpful as a obd2 car but will throw codes.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_02 sensor possibly, do the smartest thing and wire in an obd port. not as helpful as a obd2 car but will throw codes.

whoops... brand new O2 sensor too..
not sure how O2 sensor could cause that when the engine is cold and the O2 sensor wouldnt even come into play?
correct me if i am wrong.. i dont know ABA engine management as well as others..
frustrating, since i wired and tuned a few Megasquirt cars.. and i am failing at getting this to run right


----------



## Mars Red Rocco (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Thanks for the help bonesaw! I hooked up a jumper between d2 and e8 and the cluster powered up.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ricecopvwdave (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a 89 Cabby (CE1) that I am installing a 97 OBD2 2.0 x-flow into.
I would like to keep the stock pumps, stock cluster, and run the engine as a mk3. Does anyone have a wiring diagram/pinout for splicing the ECU into the fuse box? I dont particularly feel like converting to CE2.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

bump


----------



## vdubs4lifekc (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

what does the x flow swap do sry not trying to sound stupid


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (vdubs4lifekc)*

OBD1 - swap is done, car runs and all is good. The only things I need help if vacum lines. Anyone have a diagram or can shoot me a pic of they way I'm supposed to run the. Right now I have one going from intake to FPR. Where does the one from EGR go to? Thanks


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

converted my ABA in the rabbit from ITBS and Megasquirt to Stock manifold and OBD1








starting on the harness tonight
car is already CE2 (swapped in couple years ago when i was running DIGI2)


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

if i have my starter wired directly off the ignition switch do i still have to run the alarm circuit?


----------



## N75 (Nov 13, 2006)

There used to be a handy wiring spreadsheet for splicing an obd2 engine harness into CE1 wiring - I believe it was here? http://scirocco.psycode.com/aba/
HALP!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (urogolf)*

the starter wire comes out of the fuse panel to ign switch then back to fuse panel out F1 . F1 goes to a connector and then the other side to the starter. just bypass it with a 15A fuse.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

i see exactly what you say
but do you think it work as is or do i have to have it go through the fuse box?
right now the red/ black wire off the ignition switch goes to a relay then to the starter..
just tryin to keep things as simple as possible if i gotto have it go through the fusebox
i would like to avoid it if possible
just wanted to make sure really that the alarm only shuts the starter off and not the ecu or anything


_Modified by urogolf at 11:57 AM 9-9-2008_


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_
right now the red/ black wire off the ignition switch goes to a relay then to the starter..
just tryin to keep things as simple as possible if i gotto have it go through the fusebox
i would like to avoid it if possible.


not through the fuse box, fuse directly on the connector itself. (the female end that plugs into the module)
edit: never mind... that is only for disabling it all together.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Alright Here's the story:
85 Mk2 Golf with a full CE2 swap + OBD1 ABA
I have 2 ECU's:
037 906 258 AH (came with the motor)
037 906 258 T (bought as an extra)
Car starts etc just fine etc..
With the AH ECU in the car it throws this code:
00553 Mass air flow sensor (G70)
29-00 Short to ground
With the T ECU the car throws this code:
00513 Engine Speed Sensor (G28)
03-00 No signal
Each ECU only throws those codes IE the AH doesnt throw the G28 and visa versa..
Ive checked each connector via multimeter (@ the Maf and @ the crank sensor) and they both appear to be working just fine.
The car seems to like the T ECU better, it runs smoother but both ECU's work just fine until the codes get thrown then the motor starts to knock...
Not really sure where to go from here, these 2 codes are preventing me from driving the car (cuz of the knock) to go get smogged.. Mechanically the engine is good, timing is spot on and everything..
I should also mention that I cant get the T ECU to connect to my Vagcom for some reason but the AH does just fine..
Any ideas or help?????


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

alright
she cranks but fuel pump doesnt have power
new fuel pump relay from GAP
fuse is fine
no power comin out of the fuse box


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_no spark is either, bad coil ( usually the problem) or bad crank sensor.

would this cause the fuel pump relay not to kick?
i am having an issue of no spark and no fuel pump (relay not doin anything, 1 brand new and 1 known good used)
with a brand new coil 
but a used crank sensor (came off a motor that hadnt run for a couple years)
could it be a bad crank sensor?


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

added power to the solo red/ yellow wire replaced a new crank sensor reset the dizzy and she fired right up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X6LDqT5sqQ


----------



## VWFREAK8V (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (urogolf)*

I have a 1991 Jetta and was wondering if I could use a OBDII 2.0 aba swap in the car? I hear about t-body clearance issues but couldn't I swap that out for an OBDI T-body and use the OBDI harness? Please help!!!


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Any help with my codes problem?? Anyone?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

when it throws the engine speed sensor code, is that with the car running or just the ign on?


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Its with the engine running.. I'll clear it and start the car and everything is awesome.. Sounds good and everything.. Once the code gets thrown, it starts to knock!

_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_when it throws the engine speed sensor code, is that with the car running or just the ign on?


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Satur9)*

I am out of ideas on my swap...
Mk1 Jetta, OBD2 ABA, full CE2 conversion. 
I had the car running well enough to drive it up the street a bunch of times. Then parked it to plug in the VSS and e2>d8 jumper to power the cluster. The next morning on startup the car wouldn't start, just backfired real loud a few times and that was it. Pulled the plugs to find them really fouled out, and one even had the ceramic piece missing. (I'm hoping it shot out the exhaust). I have the front o2 sensor plugged in and in the exhaust stream, and the rear one is plugged in but resting in the raintray because my downpipe does not have a bung for it yet.
Currently the car will turn over, has fuel, and weak spark. It sounds as if it wants to start, but does not. Timing should be dead on, but retarted 3 degrees on the adjustable cam gear for the 276 cam. I bought this swap from a guy using it in his mk2, and he is assisting with getting it going in my jetta, he is stumped as well.
Replaced cap and rotor, new spark plugs gapped to bentley specs. have 5 coils that I have been swapping about. Everything required to start and run the car is plugged into the ce2 fuse box.
I'm currently trying to track down an obd port so I can scan the ecu.
Any suggestions, help would be greatly appreciated.








The recipient


----------



## Mars Red Rocco (Nov 5, 2004)

*Help with my ECU!!!*

I have an aba rabbit that was running fine then i let it sit for about a month and now the ecu wont fire up. Im pretty sure the relay is still good. Is it possibly a bad ecu? The car has all ce2 wiring from the jetta i pulled it from. Please help.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (MattP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattP* »_I am out of ideas on my swap...
Mk1 Jetta, OBD2 ABA, full CE2 conversion. 
I had the car running well enough to drive it up the street a bunch of times. Then parked it to plug in the VSS and e2>d8 jumper to power the cluster. The next morning on startup the car wouldn't start, just backfired real loud a few times and that was it. Pulled the plugs to find them really fouled out, and one even had the ceramic piece missing. (I'm hoping it shot out the exhaust). I have the front o2 sensor plugged in and in the exhaust stream, and the rear one is plugged in but resting in the raintray because my downpipe does not have a bung for it yet.
Currently the car will turn over, has fuel, and weak spark. It sounds as if it wants to start, but does not. Timing should be dead on, but retarted 3 degrees on the adjustable cam gear for the 276 cam. I bought this swap from a guy using it in his mk2, and he is assisting with getting it going in my jetta, he is stumped as well.
Replaced cap and rotor, new spark plugs gapped to bentley specs. have 5 coils that I have been swapping about. Everything required to start and run the car is plugged into the ce2 fuse box.
I'm currently trying to track down an obd port so I can scan the ecu.
Any suggestions, help would be greatly appreciated.








The recipient









just for ****s & giggles set the bottm end to TDC (or 6 before) and check the distributor.. happened to me where i set it all correctly and when it went to fire the dizzy was off 180 degrees... i have no idea on how it could happen but it did... twice.. i reset the distributor and it fired right up
hasnt happened since then but it did happen


----------



## N75 (Nov 13, 2006)

Mine's on the road finally!
Named The Dirty Whor* because it's stripped and beaten regularly.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (N75)*

Ok, Im sorry, I know we are on page 35, but is there a place in here someplace that explains what I need to pull from the ABA harness, and keep from the Stock cars harness? I hate to say it but this is for a B3 Passat so it may be different, but it should be close to the MKII.
I almost thought about hunting down a motor harness from a B4 with an ABA.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Motorwerks)*

if you get an obd1 aba the headlight and engine harness are seperate. just use the ABA engine harness.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_if you get an obd1 aba the headlight and engine harness are seperate. just use the ABA engine harness.

DAMN IT. I have an OBD2 swap already.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Motorwerks)*

use it an extend a few wires or split it into two harnesses.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_
just for ****s & giggles set the bottm end to TDC (or 6 before) and check the distributor.. happened to me where i set it all correctly and when it went to fire the dizzy was off 180 degrees... i have no idea on how it could happen but it did... twice.. i reset the distributor and it fired right up
hasnt happened since then but it did happen

Thanks for the suggestion. I never touched the engine as far as timing goes. Basically it was running really strong when pulled from the mk2, and placed into the mk1 a few weeks later. All i had to do was put the mk1 mounts on it and convert the shift linkage. 

Anyone think a bad ignition switch could cause intermittent nonstarting?
How about a bad ecu? It does the throttle body adaptation and stuff so i dont think so.

The PO thinks it could be a voltage drop somwhere, or a bad ground? when I get a chance to check I will, but the days are running out and i have no time or garage


----------



## LukeRP311 (Mar 7, 2005)

does anyone know how to delete the power steering pump?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (LukeRP311)*

take out the pump. loop lines. or switch to manual rack. need to source knuckle and boot.


----------



## LukeRP311 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ya ive got a manual rack in now i was just lookin for the least cost effective way to retain the manual rack what do you think is the easiest and cheapest?


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (LukeRP311)*

when i swapped over to a manual rack i just swapped the whole k frame.
also, jsut a little advice to the X-flow swappers, mine wasnt running good at all. went through hell trying to figure out what was wrong. it ended up being my MAF sensor wires, they got stripped bair from rubbing on the air cleaner, which made them short out and kill my car...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AllEuroDude88 (Oct 30, 2007)

I know it is probably in here somewhere but, how hard is it to swap in the tranny allong with the aba.


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (AllEuroDude88)*

i assume you mean a mk3 tranny... just need the right clutch/axles AFAIK


----------



## H8SV8S (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (boraIV)*

Hi all, great thread. I've just wired up OBD2 ABA Motronic onto my ABF 16vT, which was previously running Euro ABF Digifant 3 OBD2 in NA form.
First issue was the lack of cranking, which I fixed by adding a 25A fuse to the 'red/black & red' connector. I still have no fuel pump priming with the ignition on, though.
I've check ground at T68 pin1, switched 12v at pin23 and constant 12v at 54 and all that is fine.
Strangely, I'm getting just 6v of power at my fuel pumps with the ignition on and no priming







I don't have my t/b, MAF or 02 sensors connected yet, though - could this be causing the problem (?).
What should I check and would a few pics of fuse box help anyone?
Cheers


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (MattP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattP* »_
Thanks for the suggestion. I never touched the engine as far as timing goes. Basically it was running really strong when pulled from the mk2, and placed into the mk1 a few weeks later. All i had to do was put the mk1 mounts on it and convert the shift linkage. 

Anyone think a bad ignition switch could cause intermittent nonstarting?
How about a bad ecu? It does the throttle body adaptation and stuff so i dont think so.

The PO thinks it could be a voltage drop somwhere, or a bad ground? when I get a chance to check I will, but the days are running out and i have no time or garage









Well, be sure to check your grounds








I knew it was somthing stupid


----------



## kroegs (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (MattP)*

I just finished getting a OBD1 X-flow into my 91 jetta. I have a couple questions though. There is a port on top of the throttle body for a hose. Does this run to the charcoal canister? I had it hooked up that way but it ran like crap. I plugged the hole and it ran good. Where is the line from the charcoal canister supposed to go? 
Also, the ECU wire that needs to go to the fuse box, does it need constant power or just ignition on power? 
Thanks.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (kroegs)*

what ECU wire? the red/yellow with red connector that goes to pin 54? if so then constant


----------



## kroegs (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_what ECU wire? the red/yellow with red connector that goes to pin 54? if so then constant

That's the one. Thanks. Anyone know about the small port on the throttle body?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (kroegs)*

evap valve.


----------



## kroegs (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Thanks again.


----------



## truckosaurus (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: (MattP)*

"I am out of ideas on my swap...
Mk1 Jetta, OBD2 ABA, full CE2 conversion. 
I had the car running well enough to drive it up the street a bunch of times. Then parked it to plug in the VSS and e2>d8 jumper to power the cluster. The next morning on startup the car wouldn't start, just backfired real loud a few times and that was it. Pulled the plugs to find them really fouled out, and one even had the ceramic piece missing. (I'm hoping it shot out the exhaust). I have the front o2 sensor plugged in and in the exhaust stream, and the rear one is plugged in but resting in the raintray because my downpipe does not have a bung for it yet.
Currently the car will turn over, has fuel, and weak spark. It sounds as if it wants to start, but does not. Timing should be dead on, but retarted 3 degrees on the adjustable cam gear for the 276 cam. I bought this swap from a guy using it in his mk2, and he is assisting with getting it going in my jetta, he is stumped as well.
Replaced cap and rotor, new spark plugs gapped to bentley specs. have 5 coils that I have been swapping about. Everything required to start and run the car is plugged into the ce2 fuse box.
I'm currently trying to track down an obd port so I can scan the ecu.
Any suggestions, help would be greatly appreciated. "
Still having that problem? I know its been a month but in case you are, I had a strangely familiar problem back when i did this swap into my GTI 4 or 5 years ago. Turns out it was the crank sensor. Thats the one down in the block by the front mount bracket/starter. Like yours mine also backfired and fouled the plugs as well as having a very weak looking spark. I dont have my bentley handy but what you do is check the resistance at the crank sensor connector and it should be within it's specified range. I don't remember exactly what it was but it was only one ohm off or something like that. That made me believe it couldn't have been the problem so I passed it up a few times until I finally got the gumption to go and buy one from the junker. Fixed it right away. I accidently crushed the sensor when I was putting the engine in turns out. Hope that helps. Oh yeah, check your oil its probably full of fuel.


_Modified by truckosaurus at 7:50 AM 12-1-2008_


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (PAGTI91)*

thats crazy mate, i just found your post, about to check it. i am just trying to find out how to make my motronic 9a 2l 16v fully electronic. originally mk2 16v 1.8 kr. not played wi it for ten year, dont even know what obd stands for let alone if its standard kit or what, gonna check your follow on now!


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (MattP)*

definitely


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

mate, i just remembered that i aint got no tach either, i got bosch motronic 9a 2l 16v wired into a 1.8 16v kr kjet, if memory serves me correct, the purple wire i got taped up was for the tach, if i find out anythin i will post somethin somewhere, i dont know if i have to use the corrado digi? clocks or if i can fool the digi signal into ticklin my analogue mk2 golf counters


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (urogolf)*

can sum1 clarify for the ignorant, what is x flow. it cant be dual point or multi point or even single point ignition, surely it refers to fuelling


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bazoldskoolmk2)*

xflow refers to crossflow. intake in the front, exhaust in the back.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (truckosaurus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *truckosaurus* »_Still having that problem? I know its been a month but in case you are, I had a strangely familiar problem back when i did this swap into my GTI 4 or 5 years ago. Turns out it was the crank sensor. Thats the one down in the block by the front mount bracket/starter. Like yours mine also backfired and fouled the plugs as well as having a very weak looking spark. I dont have my bentley handy but what you do is check the resistance at the crank sensor connector and it should be within it's specified range. I don't remember exactly what it was but it was only one ohm off or something like that. That made me believe it couldn't have been the problem so I passed it up a few times until I finally got the gumption to go and buy one from the junker. Fixed it right away. I accidently crushed the sensor when I was putting the engine in turns out. Hope that helps. Oh yeah, check your oil its probably full of fuel.

_Modified by truckosaurus at 7:50 AM 12-1-2008_

Funny thing... I did get the car running, and driving. The nonstart issue was incredibly stupid, like i had thought. Didnt ground the negative terminal to the body AND engine, just to the engine. All I did was run a jumper to a ground point on the body and she fires right up every time now. 
I actually moved 2 weeks ago and haven't had any time to work on the car. Now it is in my new garage and I'm working out the interior CE2 Conversion. It will get done eventually.


----------



## 98JettaGT8V (Sep 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

does anyone have a full wiring run down for a CE2 car, i have a 92 that im doing an ABA ob1 swap in and well wiring is not my strong point. i have a Bentley manual to so if anyone can help me out that would be great. i wanna have the car done by dust off at the end of april


----------



## slowrabbit (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (98JettaGT8V)*

Doing an aba swap into my 81 caddy. Do I need to remove the fuel accumulator or keep it on, or does it not matter?


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (urogolf)*

Just finished swapping in another 2.0 . 
one issue though , it cranks but i have no fuel, whn i give the fuel pump a ground at the fuse box from the ecu controlled ground i can hear the pump run , when i do this and try to start it i have nothing. 
I have the e2 to d8 done , mk3 harness out of a 97 golf along with its ECU everything is plugged in but i cannot get the fuel pump to get power , and at this point im wondering what im missing


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (-DOOMED-)*

check ground at pin 1 of ecu and switched at 23. constant at 54.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (98JettaGT8V)*

one final issue, the car runs awesome but my coolant temp gauge doesnt work , the car doesnt overheat and the fans run like they should, just no gauge.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (-DOOMED-)*

mk3 cluster and mk3 cluster harness?


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

yeah mk3 cluster with mk3 harness


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

quick question: im putting an obd2 ('96) aba into my '91 mk2. mk3 was automatic so i got a harness and ecu from a manual obd2 and gonna use my 9a tranny. i got the whole motor pulled and do i need anything else from the donor before i ditch it?


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (2low2go)*

You get all the sensors and stuff too? You can use the subframe as well, the rear motor mounts are easier to change on an MK3 car.


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*

yes, the ones around the engine bay. i read few pages back that on a obd2 i will need to use the mk3 down pipe cuz of the 2 o2 sensors? fuel pump and all that stays the same, right? i plan on using mk2 motor mounts, mk2 cluster.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (2low2go)*

when i did my swap, i also used the MK3 K frame, control arms and rear beam. The rear beam is wider and you can bolt on your current disc brakes if you have them. I also used the MK3 gas tank and fuel pump as my pump had 200,000 miles on it. If you go the gas tank route, make sure you get the fuel pump harness from the MK3 as it will just plug into the spot the old pump harness was in. You will also need the mk3 fuel lines and fuel filter housing if you do the mk3 tank with no external pump.
Also, if you do the MK3 rear beam you will want to figure out what you are doing with brake lines. I used the mk3 brake lines with the mk3 box attached to the rear beam. When i put the mk3 passenger side brakes in, i attached the mk3 line that sits above the gas tank to the beam connection first, then used a mk2 flexible line to make up for the distance to the box on the beam (what is that called?!?!?). I did have to bend the line above the gas tank to get it to work however. If you just run new line for that connection you should be all set.
Like i said, my GTI had over 200K on it so i was trying to replace as much as i could with newer stuff.
Another note, put new bushings in you control arms and any where else while you have the car all apart. It will make a huge difference. You could always save the rear beam and front K frame for another day. I did my entire swap with 2 Jacks, 4 jack stands and to pull the motor i hung chains from my carport roof and used come alongs. My wife helped move cars around for me as i was working in my driveway











_Modified by abuthemagician at 9:41 AM 1-23-2009_


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*

well, im trying to use as many mk2 parts as possible since they been replace not to long ago. i finally got the motor out of the mk3. now i gotta find a way to cut off the cat since obd2 has two oxygen sensors... [banghed]


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (2low2go)*

if the swap Is obd2 you need both 02 sensors


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*

yeah, thanks man. just got a sawzall from my neighbor who is actually contributing a lot with his tools..lol. i guess you guys will see me a lot here for the next few weeks with my semi n00b questions trying to get the aba into my mk2. i miss driving her...


----------



## corrado9184 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: ABA in a A2*

Just before i moved to texas i had a tensioner seize and throw a timing belt on my 86 jetta. I ended up bending the valves since i had a high lift cam, so i pulled the 95 ABA OBD I engine out of the corner. I had no harness, just a complete engine with extras. So i pulled the engine that next day and reused all the mounts off the 1.8 and the CIS-e system.
1. Did not have time to order the Distributer for the ABA with the proper windows for CIS. So i measured and cut them based off the 1.8 Distributer. The ABA of course only has 1 window where the 1.8 has 4.
2. Changed O- rings on injecters and got creative with the routing of the fuel lines. The original O-rings where to big, and then with the samller ones in place i added just a little silcone to them just in case.
3. Used all the factory cooling lines from the ABA, just had to plug off the small return line to the bottle from the Radiator. 
4. Used all the ABA coolant fittings on the block, only problem was i couldnt use the sensors. i was going to have a piece machined so i just ran around with out any coolant gauge. My car came with a Oil Temp Gauge in the cluster so i just used that.
5. Changed the end on the ALT. wire to connect to the ABA ALT.








6. Used the EGR port on the bottom of the Manifold for the Cold start injecter. i believe it bolted right up, but i could be wrong on that.
7. Then just used a Metal pipe to go from the ABA boot to the CIS manifold boot. i should have rerouted the crank case vent to the air box but never got around to it.








8. The CIS-E Idle motor i put in place of the ABA one and had to cut a small piece of hose to increase the diameter of the one end. 
9. i was working on hooking up the Full throttle and Idle Switch to the intake but temperarely hooked up a 3 position switch in the cabin.











_Modified by corrado9184 at 9:48 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: ABA in a A2 (-DOOMED-)*

Recently my ground cable to the engine was very loose, and the car was trying to ground through the electrical system. Now when I pull my e-brake, the coolant and oil lights come on along with the brake light. Anyone know what to check to fix this? I think it might be the board on the odometer, but i am unsure..


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: ABA in a A2 (abuthemagician)*

I still do not have a functioning temp gauge, the fans still work, but i have no gauge function. It worked when i pulled it from my golf to swap it over to the jetta. Its a mk3 cluster with a mk3 harness. Any ideas?


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: ABA in a A2 (-DOOMED-)*

OK So i am purchasing a 85 Cabby witha an ABA swap, runs perfect no issues there. 
he used the MKIII cluster so right now it has just the MKIII cluster just sitting in the dash not attached. so my question is this can make the MKIII clust fit? how hard is it? 
i kind of like the MKIII cluster. but i kind of want a half way finished product, dont want a big open hole in my dash with a cluster just sitting there.
I was reading in here that you can use a MKII cluster? i have one left over from my MKII jetta i parted out. Is it to hard to wire? I need this thing to be a daily ASAP.
another route is he is providing a complete MKIII dash so i guess i could just swap the whole dash? i just love the 80"s looking dash








so if anyone has any pics of a MKI dash with a MKIII cluster in it i would appreciate it thanks
the dash as it sits now










_Modified by xthechadx at 3:30 PM 2-9-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ABA in a A2 (xthechadx)*

you can fit it. little tight. last one i did we put a2 dash in a caddy. with mk3 cluster.


----------



## slowrabbit (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: ABA in a A2 (bonesaw)*

That is exactly what I want to do. A2 dash and a3 cluster into my caddy. I know it can be done, do you have any pics or tips on the process. Does the support for the steering column need any fab work? I could really use any info that you can give me. Pics would be awesome


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: ABA in a A2 (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_you can fit it. little tight. last one i did we put a2 dash in a caddy. with mk3 cluster.

this is a A1 dash and its in a CaBBY? has anyone made that work?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ABA in a A2 (xthechadx)*

if you can get the cluster to fit itll work. the dash was ****ed so we put the a2 dash in there while converting to ce2.


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: ABA in a A2 (bonesaw)*

since I had nothing but time today I decided to do a CE2 ABA MK2 wiring post
I think that I put all the info I needed to make sure the wiring goes as smooth as possible...
hopes this helps everyone on this post and hopefully It can be an OFFICIAL WIRING POST...
topduko19


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (2low2go)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2low2go* »_yeah, thanks man. just got a sawzall from my neighbor who is actually contributing a lot with his tools..lol. i guess you guys will see me a lot here for the next few weeks with my semi n00b questions trying to get the aba into my mk2. i miss driving her...








dude I'm in Sacramento. If you need a hand let me know. I have a 97 ABA swap in my garage that I want to get into my 91 Passat wagon. I am having a hard time figuring out the wiring, so If I can take a look at yours while you are working on it I would appreciate the help.







I have a metric-ass-ton of tools and am willing to travel to help/get some help.








PS I am on Norcal too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IRL-Euro (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Motorwerks)*

can someone please explain the proper way to wire up cluster in a 92 jetta ce2 car using 94 aba swap w/ mk2 cluster used the search function already and have had 10 diff answers 
1.do i have to jump e2 and d8 
2.do i use mech speddo cable or mk3 vss
3.what else is needed 
4.do i need the wire from gnd side of coil to green wire in inst cluster harrness there is 2 which one do i use



_Modified by [email protected] at 10:51 AM 2-26-2009_


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_can someone please explain the proper way to wire up cluster in a 92 jetta ce2 car using 94 aba swap w/ mk2 cluster used the search function already and have had 10 diff answers 
1.do i have to jump e2 and d8 
2.do i use mech speddo cable or mk3 vss
3.what else is needed 
4.do i need the wire from gnd side of coil to green wire in inst cluster harrness there is 2 which one do i use
_Modified by [email protected] at 10:51 AM 2-26-2009_

1. no
2. mech cable.


----------



## IRL-Euro (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The Hater)*

ok so then what is needed for a tach signal


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ok so then what is needed for a tach signal


that i dont remember, but there is only two options..test them both..


----------



## IRL-Euro (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The Hater)*

maybe someone who knows the answer can help


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

- of coil to cluster. Need mfa cluster and connect ecu blue/ white to eliminate speed cut


----------



## IRL-Euro (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

thank you ill get a mfa cluster 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kroegs (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

MFA Cluster is not required. Run a wire from the ground side of coil to green wire on the fuse panel (U1/06)
Source - http://www.a2resource.com/elec....html


_Modified by kroegs at 3:15 AM 2-27-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kroegs)*

its not for the tach its for the speed cut when the ECU does not see vehicle speed.


----------



## kroegs (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

I dont see him asking anything about speed cuts. 


_Modified by kroegs at 4:23 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kroegs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kroegs* »_Oh, ok. Are you using a MK2 or MK3 Tranny? I used my original trans and just left the speedo cable alone. 

020 is an 020, whether its mk2 or mk3 just leave your cable and speedo gear.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kroegs)*

i know. but with a mk2 cluster. even with a mk3 cluster. if that wire is not connected you will get fuel cuts at high rpm.


----------



## kroegs (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

Thats odd. Mine never did that, though that might be due to the neuspeed chip I had in my ECU.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

yeah usually a chip will get rid of it.


----------



## vr60 (Sep 14, 2004)

Please Help!!
The Car--92 jetta 1.8 8v w/manual trans.
The Donar- 95 jetta obd1 ABA w/AUTO trans.
Question--
can i use the wiring harness and ECM from the automatic trans ABA in my mk2 with manual trans??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vr60)*

yes


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*

does anyone have a picture of the vr6 h2o pump pulley installed as a ac delete?


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

So i tried to wire the OBD I port Saturday night. I had saved as much of the wiring as I could and decided to give it a go. For some reason, my port has 5 wires. Two brown ground wires, a Red with White stripe (i assumed it was power), and a solid Yellow and a solid Grey, in a 2 pin connector. Looking at the wires i had left unattached to things, i found a matching connector, with yellow and grey wires. The problem was that the connectors were both female, but they were exactly the same. So i cut the ends, and put them together.
With the VAG-COM (HEX+CAN USB) cable plugged into the port, and hooked to the laptop and the key on, my CEL fades on and off, and the fuel pump runs constantly. The light on the cable never comes on.
If I just unplug the cable from the OBD port, the pump stays on, but if I turn the car off then on without the cable plugged in, the pump only runs for a second then shuts off as the system is primed.
I really don't know what i am doing apparently. Anyone know what wires I managed to hook up? The donor car was a 1995 golf with OBD I.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (abuthemagician)*

its pretty simple, yellow to yellow. grey/white to grey/white. red/white to power. ground both browns.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

I did that. However, when I plug the VAG-COM cable in and turn the key, the light on the cable doesn't come on, my fuel pump runs constantly, and my CEL fades in and out.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (abuthemagician)*

possible problem with cable?


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

Cable works fine with my Wife's 01 Passat 1.8t. Just didn't know if anyone had seen something like this before... Anyone know where those two connectors plugged in on the 95 before I pulled them? I have the entire wiring harness in my basement (whats left of it anyway) and can't find the place they both plugged in.


_Modified by abuthemagician at 11:42 AM 3-9-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (abuthemagician)*

both plugged into a junction box.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

could a messed up cluster cause this? I had a bad ground for a bit and now when I pull my ebrake my Brake light, oil pressure and another light all come on on the cluster...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (abuthemagician)*

could very well be. where are you pulling power from and where is the obd port grounded to?


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

power is coming off the ignition - same as cluster, ground is the A2 ground location to the left of the fuse panel


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (abuthemagician)*

without the data lines the vag com should at least light up. maybe bad power, but most likely ground.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

would that cause my check engine light to flicker on and off and my fuel pump to run? I have the A3 pump and tank with the A3 harness from the fuse panel to the pump. I also had a purple wire left over on that harness after that swap


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_converted my ABA in the rabbit from ITBS and Megasquirt to Stock manifold and OBD1








starting on the harness tonight
car is already CE2 (swapped in couple years ago when i was running DIGI2)

Looks nice and clean!!


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

thanks bud
that was a bone stock 2.0l
is now got my ported/ polished head back on, tt276 cam and short runner w/ undermounted vr throttle body and v-banded intake
couple in progress pix
















its on hold til i move back into my house (see HERE for why)


_Modified by urogolf at 7:28 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X-FlowA2* »_VERY IMPORTANT INFO: The thick red/black 2 pin harness at the fuse box. You will have no where to put it, Simply put a fuse in it 30 amp works fine. 
ALSO: There is a red/blue wire at the fuse box that need to get 12v switched power. If it doesnt get this the car wont work.
I hope this post helps somebody out, feel free to email or IM me. on aol my SN is thewbiscuts. have fun!


the rd/blue wire-what plug is it? also where is the best spot to run switched 12 v from?


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (manfredwerner)*

well its been a year since i did my last ABA swap into my Gti which i sold




























so i bought a 92 Jetta GL , tore mt 95 jetta apart bc i hate it and now time for a new ABA swap!!! hope i remember what wires go where lol 
the car i hate haha








new headlights ive been working on for the new jetta
















350z projectors from my friends car which he flipped :/


----------



## MaxwellVW (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

I am swapping an obd1 ABA into my 1990 digi2 coupe. I am keeping all of the a2 accessories (ps, alt, modded distributor, etc.) but need to figure out a way to mount the a2 WOT/idle switch onto the ABA throttle body. has anyone accomplished this before? i'm not sure if i can get away with just bracketing the switch onto the TB somehow or if there are other cars that could be swapped more directly? any pics/part #'s/info would be much appreciated.
thanks a lot


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (MaxwellVW)*

You are wasting yyour time if you don't put the motronic in


----------



## MaxwellVW (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

not looking for any performance boosts here im just trying to get this thing running. the aba was the only motor i could find at the time and i don't have many other options at this point. i am flying to amsterdam/germany at the end of the month and i want to get my jetta out of the garage before then if possible. any help is appreciated, thanks again


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (MaxwellVW)*

it will run like dog **** and create more work for yourself.


----------



## MaxwellVW (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

thats disheartening







i was hoping putting some bigger-than-tock injectors i got off a volvo would help since i heard that an aba swap running on digi2 wasn't bad except for leaning out at higher rpms. since the aba is already mounted in my car would it be more work to 
a) get the digif**ked2 system working 
b) splice the 40 something wires together from the obd1 harness i have (guy i got it from cut everything off at the firewall then gave me a fusebox w/ all the plugs - there are not many harnesses available locally either)
c) research some sort of standalone system (don't know anything about it but i learn fast! don't have much of a choice)
thanks again for the input --- am now researching alternative fuel systems


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (MaxwellVW)*

why dont you jsut get an ABA harness and plug it right in.


----------



## MaxwellVW (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

i haven't been able to find one locally in any sort of good shape. junk yard ones are cut to hell and im not really a big fan of buying parts i can't look at before paying over the internet from private sellers. i have an obd1 ecu, do dealerships carry engine harnesses or anything like that?
aba harness is obviously the most straightforward way to do this but getting one in good shape seems to be the hardest part


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (MaxwellVW)*

dealership is going to be way way too much money. if you buy online ask the person to take pictures and make sure no cut connectors. should be pretty easy to find.


----------



## wigglewerks (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

So i'm in the slow process of doing the swap. 92 jetta digi to obd1. Got the motor and trans in no problem. Reading throught the entire post just want to clear some things up. 
1. The wire that supposed to feed into the ecu harness t68/54 to supply the ecu with battery power. Right now there is no wire in pin 54. Am i just adding? 
2. To add the switched power t68/23, am i splicing into the exsiting wire or replacing it?
3. I will be using the Stock mk2 cluster with the stock speedo cable, where do i find a mfa cluster or can i still use my stock cluster?
I think thats it as of right not. I'll post up pic soon.



_Modified by wigglewerks at 10:20 PM 4-5-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (wigglewerks)*

you dont splice anything. there should already be power to those wires. if there isnt a relay or a wire is unplugged.


----------



## kroegs (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

My OBD1 x-flow swap is running super rich and rough when I first fire it up in the morning or if it is cold. Ive replaced the coolant temp sensor, its running a Autotech chip and the full motronic wiring harness. The chip is brand new and it ran the same when it had a neuspeed chip in it. Ideas?


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (98JettaGT8V)*

need help with mine...
swapped to ce2 in 89 coupe. not sure what to do with the throttle cable after turning the t-body upside down. also any pics of vacuum setups? i took out the charcoal canister from the obd2 setup and adapted in the mk2 one but not sure what to do with some of the lines... also what to do with the wires that come through the engine harness but don't plug into the fuse box


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (kroegs)*

try stock chip. 
Throttle cable bracket nneds to be moved. Vac lines are simple. Fpr off Mani and heater controls off booster hose. Any wiring take pics.


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

where does the throttle cable need to be moved to? IE the bracket for it? any pics of throttle cable setup? will get pics of the wiring


----------



## 97gti (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (c-had)*

I have ditched my vr swap into my mk2 idea, and since i have a ton of aba parts, and dont need a load of power i am going to stick with my roots and do what motor i know is fairly reliable. 
With a mk2, should i hold onto my mk3 lower rad support and subframe? I havent read this thread completely yet, i will be picking at it the next few days. 
Thanks.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (97gti)*

front crossmembers from mk3 dont fit mk2. rear K frame does though.


----------



## 97gti (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

will I need either of them for the aba swap at all?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (97gti)*

no, can use the K frame if you want.


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

having some trouble with turning on my FP.......motor, harness, and ecu is 1996 obd2....thecar is 1991 1.8 digi2.......
looking at both relays
bently says that mk3 relay only has 3 pins...1)85 signal from ecu 2)87 8th pin on G2 3)30 battery +
mk2 tho has 4 wires....1)85 i guess thats a signal from ECU??? 2)87 8th pin on G2 3)30 battery + 4) 86 switched +
how do i make it work....confused.......do i have to jump anything???


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (wethvento)*

I used the MK3 Gas tank, FP, and FP harness. Saved me lots of time.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wethvento)*

take relay out of position 3.


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

thats the ecu power relay........take it out and what???


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wethvento)*

just take it out obd2 does not use it.


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

I checked for power and ground on the T68 connector and this is what i got:
with ignition in off position 
12v: pin#54
GROUND: pins #1,2,6,12,17,23,24,25,26
and at pins #7, 56 i get .1 volts not possitive nor negative
with ignition in on position
12v: pins # 6,8,23,54
Ground: pins # 1,2,12,17,24,25,26.
at pin #4 i get 10.5v but its not positive nor negative
and at pins # 7,56 i get 11v not positive nor negative
can someone tell me if this is what you guys got or is this off.......this is kind of my starting point to track everything down.
any suggestions are welcome.
Thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wethvento)*

you really just need to check pin 1 for ground. 23 for switched and 54 for constant. what problems are you experiencing?


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

when i hook everything up, and turn the key to on position......2 relays click....load reduction and ecu power, i can hear the throttle body buzzing, but the fp relay does not want to click and does not prime the FP
when i give power to the red/yellow that goesback to the FP it does turn on. The harness that contains this red/yellow is from mk2
the car that is receiving the transplant is a 1991 vw jetta 1.8l digi2, the motor, harness, and the ecu is a 1996 obd2.
im bout to just hardwire the fp to a switch......but i really dont want to do that, and i know theres a way around it


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wethvento)*

obd2 does not prime. have you tried starting the car?


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

URE TELLING ME THINGS THAT IVE NEVER HEARD BEFOR THAT ARE VITAL TO MY SWAP......ANYMORE FROM WHERE THOSE CAME FROM???

I DID TRY STARTING, IT CRANKS, BUT DOES NOT START.......


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wethvento)*

did you check fuel and spark? did you try scanning for codes?


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

i do not have a obd port wired up yet, and no i did not check for spark yet.
i am trying to get the fp relay to click, but cant. the yellow/red wire that is going back to fp 12v - when i give it 12v the fp turns on.
but i have no idea why i cant get the fp relay to click.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wethvento)*

dont worry about it. it will not click. its obd2. it only runs when the motor is cranking or running. is 30-30b jumped?


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

30 and 30b are jumped.....and i got thick red/bluew/ yellow plug going to 1z
is it true that it will only start if the relays #3 and #4 are from mk3.....cuse my are still from mk2.......
also.....how can i check for spark by myself.....theres nobody else helping me......and i cant figure out how to crank the car over, and check if it sparks at the same time.....


_Modified by wethvento at 10:05 AM 4-15-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wethvento)*

relay 4 should not matter. Obd2 uses no relay for ecu. Take relay out of pos 3


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

ok........so no relay in pos 3 and pos does not matter if its from mk2 or mk3....right???

i just checked both of my pumps and they both work......i am getting fuel........

just need to check for spark somehow........any ideas how i can do it by myself????


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (wethvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wethvento* »_URE TELLING ME THINGS THAT IVE NEVER HEARD BEFOR THAT ARE VITAL TO MY SWAP......ANYMORE FROM WHERE THOSE CAME FROM???

I DID TRY STARTING, IT CRANKS, BUT DOES NOT START.......

check to verify your crank sensor is plugged in(seems stupid, but its possible) you can get fuel all day, but with no crank signal you cant get it to run.

_Quote, originally posted by *wethvento* »_ok........so no relay in pos 3 and pos does not matter if its from mk2 or mk3....right???

i just checked both of my pumps and they both work......i am getting fuel........

just need to check for spark somehow........any ideas how i can do it by myself????

stick a screwdriver in the sparkplug wire, hold it over the intake manifold and see if youve got an arc. If so it would seem you have spark.


_Modified by -DOOMED- at 10:45 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## vdubrntraining (Nov 12, 2007)

can anyone post some "new" swap pics? a lot of the pics here are just red x's. if there is a newer thread, then i am sorry for posting this, just point me in the right direction. i want this swap, so i'm trying to find out as much as possible before hand.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vdubrntraining)*

new swap pics? it looks like an ABA in a mk2. what do you want to see? most of the red x pics were useless other than for motivation.


----------



## vdubrntraining (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

that's exactly what I need, some motivation!


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (vdubrntraining)*

just a heads up! if your engine has well over 200k miles on it...dont put a high performace head on it. it will blow the bottom end out with in 2 months haha








so im looking for a new obd2 2.0 block to throw back in my jetta!


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i made a bracket since i flipped the obd2 tb
















harness is going in tomorrow...


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2low2go)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2low2go* »_i made a bracket since i flipped the obd2 tb
















harness is going in tomorrow...

that bracket looks like it was made out of another vw part... mind if i ask which one?


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

not sure what to do with...
































so far...








i still need the o2 sensors, ce2 ignition column, ce2 gas tank...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

blue to W1.
brown OBD 2 port
yellow switched power
jump green together
black with black/white black/green go to cluster harness. 
black with reds jump with 15A fuse
other 2 not needed.
connect the vac hoses or disconnect valve. 
clear line looks like for evap.


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_blue to W1. *what is w1?*
brown OBD 2 port
yellow switched power *off ignition??*
jump green together *please be more clear*
black with black/white black/green go to cluster harness. *there is nowhere for them to lug into, cluster harness is already in...* 
black with reds jump with 15A fuse *splice together with 15a fuse?*
other 2 not needed.
connect the vac hoses or disconnect valve. *i can delete that supid box with the plug?*
clear line looks like for evap.*gas tank?*
 
and thanks for the help just want to be clear to what i'm doing here. not too familiar with wiring.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

so whats the best way to get rid of the lighting part of the OBD2 harness? I jsut dont want to remove anything that I NEED.


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Motorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorwerks* »_so whats the best way to get rid of the lighting part of the OBD2 harness? I jsut dont want to remove anything that I NEED.









why would you wanna do that? its so much cleaner to have just one harness. all you is cut the mk3 plugs and use the mk2 plugs.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

plug W pin 1. to get rid of speed cut
yes switched ignition when key is on it gets power
connect the red wire on the green connector to the red wire on the green connector together.
only on mk3 cluster harness. jsut means turns on dash may not work
stick a 15A fuse in that connector, thats it
yes remove vac lines
the wiring is very easy. everyone makes it so much more complicated than it is.
id leave the obd2 headlight harness its a pain to untangle. get any mk3 lighting harness from barrel to lights. everything will plug in. worse case you need to splice headlights to the H4s you have.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c-had* »_not sure what to do with...



















X2, just remove ?>?

one is the charcoal canister, what is the other ?


_Modified by redzone98 at 3:59 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*

^^^you shoulda left your mk2 vacuum lines. not sure if i remember how the mk3 lines go.
QUESTION: im using mk2 radiator with mk2 fan. the mk3 plug will not plug into the mk2 fan. if i splice and connect a mk2 plug to the mk3 harness, will it work?
color coding on mk3 harness: brown, red with white stripe, red with gray stripe.
color coding on mk2 harness: brown, red with white stripe, red with black stripe.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (2low2go)*

yes. or get mk3 2.0 fan.


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

i checked today and i dont get any power to the fan plug. neither in the plug or where it was cut. i do have power in the fan control module. any ideas?
pics for clicks from today. it runs pretty nice but i need to sort our the fan, tach, heater, fog lights.


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*

the list


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (X-FlowA2)*

ok so i completed my swap 2 years ago, and for about a year and a half i have not had my temp gauge work. I hooked up the OBD port and plugged in my VAG-COM, and that shows the CTS is reading the engine temp, but the gauge in the cluster is dead.
Also, anyone have a tip on how to wire the fan to work with the A2 wiring? It never did work with the A3 wiring so I cut it out and used the A2 wiring from an old harness i had laying around. I have the A2 bently and It seems to be wired correctly so i just don't know what is going on. Maybe i have a bum fan motor.... Let me test that...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (abuthemagician)*

did you try changing temp sensor? make sure continuity to cluster. and good ground. 
you can wire the fans independantly with a relay if you want.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

Would i still get a temp reading in VAG-COM if the CTS was bad? Also, the rest of the cluster works fine.
I am going to test the fan and see if it is just a bad motor. If not then something I did isn't allowing it to work. Maybe i have a bad radiator temp switch or something...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (abuthemagician)*

it could. its 2 sensors in 1. 1 for ecu 1 for cluster.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

gotcha. Leave it to VW to come up with a design like that..


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (2low2go)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2low2go* »_
why would you wanna do that? its so much cleaner to have just one harness. all you is cut the mk3 plugs and use the mk2 plugs. 
 its a B3 but I hadn't even thought of that. might be the way to go. I'm good at making lights and stuff work. The headlights already have a separate harness anyhow with relays.


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (Motorwerks)*

got my aba in and running last week , noise in the trans tho so im gonna pull it all again and replace a bunch of stuff


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (abuthemagician)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abuthemagician* »_ok so i completed my swap 2 years ago, and for about a year and a half i have not had my temp gauge work. I hooked up the OBD port and plugged in my VAG-COM, and that shows the CTS is reading the engine temp, but the gauge in the cluster is dead.
Also, anyone have a tip on how to wire the fan to work with the A2 wiring? It never did work with the A3 wiring so I cut it out and used the A2 wiring from an old harness i had laying around. I have the A2 bently and It seems to be wired correctly so i just don't know what is going on. Maybe i have a bum fan motor.... Let me test that...









im on the same boat with the fan. i have my mk2 radiator with fan and the mk3 plug didnt fit so i spliced it and used the mk2 plug on the mk3 harness. the mk2 fan used to work just fine before with my old motor so i dont know whats up. i also changed the fuse in the fan control module and still nothing. the module gets power tho. and the temp sensor on the bottom of my mk2 radiator isnt plugged up cuz nothing on the mk3 harness fit....would that be it?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL X-FLOW SWAP POST!!!!!! (2low2go)*

no rad fan switch no way to know when the fans need to be on.


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2low2go* »_^^^you shoulda left your mk2 vacuum lines. not sure if i remember how the mk3 lines go.
QUESTION: im using mk2 radiator with mk2 fan. the mk3 plug will not plug into the mk2 fan. if i splice and connect a mk2 plug to the mk3 harness, will it work?
color coding on mk3 harness: brown, red with white stripe, red with gray stripe.
color coding on mk2 harness: brown, red with white stripe, red with black stripe.



either splice in the connector or pull a mk3 fan from the housing and bolt it on the mk2 housing. also get a mk3 fan swith off the radiator while you are at it


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2low2go* »_
im on the same boat with the fan. i have my mk2 radiator with fan and the mk3 plug didnt fit so i spliced it and used the mk2 plug on the mk3 harness. the mk2 fan used to work just fine before with my old motor so i dont know whats up. i also changed the fuse in the fan control module and still nothing. the module gets power tho. and the temp sensor on the bottom of my mk2 radiator isnt plugged up cuz nothing on the mk3 harness fit....would that be it?



again, get the mk3 fan switch off a mk3 rad or get a new one from the parts store. it fits right into the mk2 rad


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*

^^^thanks guys! i got it to work today! runs and cools very well








what i did tho, is i spliced into the harness and used the mk2 switch that was in the rad with mk2 plug. it works perfect. 
all i got left is speedo cable, figure out the tach, tuck in both O2 sensors so they dont melt on the dp, wire up fog lights and figure out why heater controls dont work...feel free to chime in on any of the above issues















also, using mk2 rad, im running the skinny hose from coolant reservoir into the rad. on a mk3 the skinny hose from reservoir goes into the motor (head). which one is better to cap off?


_Modified by 2low2go at 10:00 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2low2go)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2low2go* »_^^^thanks guys! i got it to work today! runs and cools very well








what i did tho, is i spliced into the harness and used the mk2 switch that was in the rad with mk2 plug. it works perfect. 
all i got left is speedo cable, figure out the tach, tuck in both O2 sensors so they dont melt on the dp, wire up fog lights and figure out why heater controls dont work...feel free to chime in on any of the above issues















*also, using mk2 rad, im running the skinny hose from coolant reservoir into the rad. on a mk3 the skinny hose from reservoir goes into the motor (head). which one is better to cap off?*

_Modified by 2low2go at 10:00 PM 5-5-2009_

also curious...
edit: but i would think that since the rad is higher than the coolant outlet flange on the head that it would be better to run it on the rad, as it would be easier for air bubbles to escape from the highest point and that's part of what the hose is for


_Modified by c-had at 11:28 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

could u just use bolth? run a T ?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

i run off rad. cap on head.


----------



## wonderman1000 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

Bonesaw spoke to you by PM about this. Posting some pics here of what plugs are where and what is left. Hope I am on the right track. Not really sure what to do with the thick reds that have fuses in them. The thin blue goes up to the cluster right? Anything go into the empty space on the fuse box?
So you know, OBD I ABA going into a '92 CE2 car. Retaining the Mk2 cluster. Manual car. Tell me if you need to know more. PM is best. Thanks again for the guidance!

overview of the whole scene

the empty spot

right side


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wonderman1000)*

Everything looks good except the black and brown plugged together. Black is turns on cluster. Brown is obd port.


----------



## wonderman1000 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_Everything looks good except the black and brown plugged together. Black is turns on cluster. Brown is obd port. 

I'm going to be plugging the motor in tonight. Fireup tonight or tomorrow. I'll let ya know how it goes. Thanks so far!


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i have my main power plugged into the other pin... does that matter?


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wonderman1000)*

bonesaw, can you help me out.............








































Car runs like a top......cluster clock & mileage work but the guages are dead....no tach, gas gauge or temp...... what am I missing...... thanks, Pat










_Modified by goosler at 2:27 PM 5-23-2009_


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (goosler)*

i know bonesaw tried to help me with this but i don't really understand what your trying to tell me...








so i turn the key and have no starter or fuel pump...aba obd2 with mk2 cluster, swapped to mk2 ce2 and mk3 gas tank. this is where my wiring is at so far...








































i have heard there are some things i am supposed to jumper, however not too great with wiring. 
am i supposed to do this e2 to d8?








TIA


----------



## wonderman1000 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wonderman1000)*

Getting to the end of my rope on this swap. Any help is very appreciated. Need this car for work in a week!








Swap specs: OBD1 harness from an automatic, using standard car computer. Not sure if it's OBD1 or OBD2. Mk2 has CE2. Using all Mk3 harness for engine management and lights. 
Having many issues. Car is running, but when revved up it bogs, but idles fine. Can drive it but not with more then 1/8th of throttle. After it gets a bouncy idle. Reset computer by disconnecting power and the bouncing idle goes away until it gets throttle past idle speed. Could this be an issue with an OBD2 computer running on an OBD1 harness? Further, is there vaccuum problems I should be looking for? 

Battery light is always on, but charging at full power, reading 13.5 - 14v. Using Mk3 alternator 90A.

Also fan's turn on when hazards or turn signals are on, very strange. Using a Mk3 fan.








May have blown up tach, but all can't find a jump to get a tach signal to the cluster. Have tried u1/06 and g1/12 jumped to the coil. Using a Mk3 coil of course & Mk2 Cluster. 


_Modified by wonderman1000 at 9:14 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## VWFREAK8V (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wonderman1000)*

I am having a problem with getting the cluster up and running. I jumper E2 to D8. What I have on the cluster is a working gas, temp, warning lights, just missing spedo and tach. Am I doing something wrong or just missing something? I know it has to be something small that I am over looking.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VWFREAK8V)*

Do you have the VSS hooked up on the transmission, or are you using the cable driven speedo?


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*

my whole cluster works except for the tach. jumping E2 to D8 didnt do anything.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (2low2go)*

e2 to d8 gives power to mk3 clusters when the ign is on. what cluster are you using? if mk2 need to gto directly from - ring on coil to tach.


----------



## VWFREAK8V (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

I am using a Mk3 Cluster


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_e2 to d8 gives power to mk3 clusters when the ign is on. what cluster are you using? if mk2 need to gto directly from - ring on coil to tach.

can you elaborate?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

if you put an aba in a mk2 with a mk3 cluster everything works. you need to jump e2 to d8. otherwise the cluster goes dead when you turn the ignition on.
if you keep the mk2 cluster, the tach wont work. you need to find the tach wire going into the cluster and run that to the ring on the coil numbered 1.


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_if you put an aba in a mk2 with a mk3 cluster everything works. you need to jump e2 to d8. otherwise the cluster goes dead when you turn the ignition on.
if you keep the mk2 cluster, the tach wont work. you need to find the tach wire going into the cluster and run that to the ring on the coil numbered 1.


"ring"? you mean the 3 pin connector?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

no i mean the ring on the coil. jsut above the connector is a cover and there are 2 rings. not 100% positive if the newer style coils have these.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

on the mk3 coil? I did the full MK3 swap with the MK3 cluster and had my tach work from the get go. I also had CE2 to begin with...


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_no i mean the ring on the coil. jsut above the connector is a cover and there are 2 rings. not 100% positive if the newer style coils have these.


aaahhh i remember now... i don't think the newer ones have those


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*

the newer as in obd2? im running my mk2 cluster...no wonder the jump didnt do anything


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2low2go* »_the newer as in obd2? im running my mk2 cluster...no wonder the jump didnt do anything 


the coils are interchangeable but there were early coils that took short screws where they bolted in and the later ones that took longer bolts. there are other differences that's just the easiest way to explain


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

Okay I should have put this here in the first place. Okay the car is a '90 corrado 5 speed and has a speedo cable. Just need to know what plugs I need and dont need. Its an obd2 harness thanks
















what relays go on here^^








http://i635.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg
http://i635.photobucket.com/al...4.jpg
http://i635.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg
_Modified by penuts at 3:30 AM 5-29-2009_


_Modified by penuts at 3:31 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (penuts)*

z1
they both might be 53. one is heated 02 one is clutch interlock. the red needs power. 
thick reds stick a15a fuse in it. nothing else in that pic needed.
brown single. obd line.
blue to w1 yellow needs power
green jump the 2 wires together.


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_z1
they both might be 53. one is heated 02 one is clutch interlock. the red needs power. 
thick reds stick a15a fuse in it. nothing else in that pic needed.
brown single. obd line.
blue to w1 yellow needs power
green jump the 2 wires together.


what is yellow connector, red with blue stripe???


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

Yeah thick ted blue yellow connector z1


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

okay thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Where do I get power for the red and the small yellow connectors?
Okay, and I have some connectors in the car and one on the harness.I need to know what they are and where they go. Thanks again and much Aloha 

























http://i635.photobucket.com/al...0.jpg
http://i635.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
http://i635.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
Does this look good so far for the little connectors of the harness 


_Modified by penuts at 9:21 PM 5-29-2009_


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_Yeah thick ted blue yellow connector z1


where does it go?


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

I think it goes to Z1.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (penuts)*

Z1 spot z1 on fuse panel. It's labelled. The plug is keyed it only goes in 1 spot.


----------



## wonderman1000 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c-had* »_
aaahhh i remember now... i don't think the newer ones have those

_Quote, originally posted by *c-had* »_
aaahhh i remember now... i don't think the newer ones have those

With a long bolt style coil is there a 'ring' to put a tach signal wire on or is a different approach used?

_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_green jump the 2 wires together.

What does jumping these wires together do? Never did this yet, having some strange issues.
So far swap works awesome just a few things to figure out. Right now tach needs to be hooked up. Car WILL NOT go over 120 km/h in any gear. Is this because the rpm cut out hasn't been disabled or am I missing something else?


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

long bolt style. pin one is on the right


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wonderman1000)*

jump meaning connect the 2 wires togehter. thats it. is blue/white with single blue connector connected to W1? that should eliminate speed cut. if you are using a mk2 cluster you need to connect that wire to a mk2 MFA cluster to send speed signal. there are a few write ups on that here.


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

I still need a little help with most of the things in my post above. Any help would be real awesome


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (penuts)*

all those powers go on top of the fuse panel. y1-4


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (penuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *penuts* »_okay thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Where do I get power for the red and the small yellow connectors?
Okay, and I have some connectors in the car and one on the harness.I need to know what they are and where they go. Thanks again and much Aloha 








_Modified by penuts at 9:21 PM 5-29-2009_

these go to 30 and 30b.


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

so i'm having an issue with my aba swap. when i turn the key over everything is working. except it cranks over slowly like a dead battery. i have hooked up three batteries to it at once still did the same thing. i hooked jumper cables up to the starter from a good battery and gave the excite wire 12v and still does the same thing. put a new starter in and still does the same thing. i can crank it over by hand on the crank pulley and seems normal.
any suggestions? TIA


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

clean all your cables and terminals. and battery cable mounting points.


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_clean all your cables and terminals. and battery cable mounting points.


all that is done. i have a ground going from tranny, to battery, then to where the crossmember bolts on... all connections are clean. i am pulling the tranny to see if maybe the flywheels is dragging. it's the only thing that makes sense right now...


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*

question: can an aftermarket hydraulic cam with cam gear that i had on my mk2 8v be used one the aba 8v?


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2low2go* »_question: can an aftermarket hydraulic cam with cam gear that i had on my mk2 8v be used one the aba 8v?


i believe so... may want to wait for more info though.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

yes


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

pulling the tranny to find out what's going on with mine...


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

_Modified by penuts at 1:11 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (penuts)*

dead link


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

whelp, looks like i got a bad motor. pulled the plugs and there is tons of resistance when i turn it over by hand...


_Modified by c-had at 1:00 PM 6-5-2009_


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

What is a dead link. Thanks


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

the link you posted does not go anywhere...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

that picture since it has the ... in it it jsut takes you to photobucket.com you need to use image tag not link tag.


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so when doing using the mk2 ce2 gauge cluster do i still have to do the e2 to d8 jumper? and do you happen to know which wire to the gauge cluster i need to splice into from the coil for the rpms?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

no e2 to d8. the tach wire. some black/red some black/green


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thanks again bonesaw


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

well i put the cam gear at O.T. and the number 1 piston is definitely at TOD. however, i am using a mk2 flywheel and the timing mark on the flywheel is Waaaaaaay off. anyone know of any issues when using the mk2 flywheel on aba bottom end and mk2 tranny?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bonesaw...
this is what i got
I'm swapping in an obd1 ecu and harness into my car
Everything plugs in no problem
But i cant find a vss wire.Which i know i need
and i have a few unconnected wires which i listed here
my findings
from the harness i have this -v
Double wire plug-Green/blk and Wht/Blk(which is the turn signals)
so where do i splice these so the cluster indicators work
Then from the Engine bay i have all these wires/plugs
I have - blue male plug 1 wire ( blue/white)
Green female plug 2 wire(green and blue)
Black female plug 1 wire(purp/white)
Then these guys are just danglers(no plugs)
red/yellow wire
white/grey wire
yellow wire
Help me out


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

take pics


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

K i'll get some


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

Where could I get power for the yellow one. Thanks


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

those plug into an obd control module that is supposed to go on top of the fuse box iirc


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

off D connector


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

bonesaw this what i got
I did the cluster power wire,and i have a wire in the vss pin,but when i measure resistance between the vss plug(center pin) and the pin at the fuse box i get ol ohms.Does it run through the ecu?
these come from the cluster









this is a power relay right?what really number do i use








these are the unconnected wires from the obd 1 harness


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

one more pic of a red yellow wire








also this harness came out of an obd1 swap mk2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

vss gets power from g1/4 ground and signal to g1/11
2 pin plugs into headlight harness. turns on cluster. 
other 2 not needed.
relay is for heated 02
blue/white is what needs to see signal to eliminate speed cut. mk3 cluster put to w1. if mk2 cluster need to wire to back of MFA cluster.
yellow and grey/white are for obd port. 
red/ yellow needs constant power.
rest not needed.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok,i did the jump for cluster power d2 to e8 or whatever
This for the yellow and red wire








I removed the mk2 on that was there.


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

Which connector do I use in the D plug?


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (penuts)*

Hay bonesaw thanks for your help but I still need some help with this ^^^^ problem. Thank you


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*CE2 Cluster Install*

MK2 CE2 Cluster in CE2 swapped MK1 with mk2 interior harness/mk3 fusebox/ mk2 stalks/ headlight switch, flasher, etc. 0bd2. have put about 2000 miles on the swap, daily driven, no hiccups whatsoever. Wish I installed my 4k instead of CHE







but it is a monster on the highway. 
I am sick of my mk3 cluster stuffed into the Jetta dash. Today I picked up a mk2 MFA cluster. 7krpm, 140 mph speedo. It should fit in dash much better. I've been through the thread a million times, and would just like to confirm a few specifics to make this a fast swap. 
I have mk3 Bentley & mk1, but no mk2.
To confirm:
-Rpm signal will come from Neg(-) post on coil. What pin on cluster is the tach?
-Speedometer will be converted to cable
-VSS goes where?
- Can I use mk3 cluster harness with mk2? Have a spare. Also will be getting a mk2 non mfa cluster harness in a few days... would that work if the mk3 one won't?
Thankya

edit... 3 posts above mine 
"blue/white is what needs to see signal to eliminate speed cut. mk3 cluster put to w1. if mk2 cluster need to wire to back of MFA cluster."
one of my awnsers. thanks bonsaw




_Modified by MattP at 1:18 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: CE2 Cluster Install (MattP)*

if mk2 cluster. no VSS. tach to - of coil goes to cluster either green/black or black/red. need mk2 harness. Can use any MFA harness.
penut-you need a D connector. eiother cut pins out of almost any other fuse panel connector (look at the size) or order wire repair kit from dealer (few bucks, click two pins in and call it a day)


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: CE2 Cluster Install (bonesaw)*

Forgive me for this question as I'm just in the first stage of taking on this project. (94 ABA into 84 Rabbit)
My question is about the whole having to use a different cluster than what I already have. Reading through this thread it almost seems you can get around this by installing a aftermarket chip that removes the rev limiter. Would this be true or did I over look something?


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: CE2 Cluster Install (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_if mk2 cluster. no VSS. tach to - of coil goes to cluster either green/black or black/red. need mk2 harness. Can use any MFA harness.
penut-you need a D connector. eiother cut pins out of almost any other fuse panel connector (look at the size) or order wire repair kit from dealer (few bucks, click two pins in and call it a day)

WIth this said, today I received a mfa cluster, and a non mfa cluster. (ce2,mk2). they both power up the same, and all the lights work the same. is there any reason to install one over the other? 
I've still got to order the speedo cable, and actuator gear thingy that takes the place of the mk3 vss, and wire in the tach... I guess, what else would be needed to get the mfa functions working?


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattP* »_
WIth this said, today I received a mfa cluster, and a non mfa cluster. (ce2,mk2). they both power up the same, and all the lights work the same. is there any reason to install one over the other? 
I've still got to order the speedo cable, and actuator gear thingy that takes the place of the mk3 vss, and wire in the tach... I guess, what else would be needed to get the mfa functions working?


an mfa harness and mfa stalks


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

THanks chad. 
I have the stalks, is the harness mentioned just for the cluster. ie mfa cluster harness as opposed to the regular ce2 cluster harness that I have.








mk2 cluster is going to look so much better in my car


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: CE2 Cluster Install (MattP)*

you use a mka cluster to trick the ecu to seeing speed signal.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bonesaw got some issues
specs-obd1 swap,stock injectors good maf

I finally started the car and here are my issues
1-Car runs very rich at idle(wideband reads 11.4to 10.3
2-sputters up until 3k rpm.
a-Under load and above 3k rpm the car is great(afr is 13.8-14.7)
3-car stalls coming to a stop.
4-The oil buzzer is going of over 3k.(have confirmed great oil pressure)
a-How can i turn of the buzzer i have the sensor grounded to the battery and it still goes off
5.I cant scan my ecu,keeps telling me to cycle key
a-i could scan it up until a day or so ago
b- codes where tps shorted to ground and ect sensor shorted to ground
6.I went to test the tps.I did not get 5 volts only .35(testing between pins 1-3)but when grounding the sensor i get 5volts.
a- the ground for the tbs meets the ect sensor ground somewhere.I think thats where my problem is.But where 
is the ground

thanks again


_Modified by Daskoupe at 11:38 AM 7-11-2009_


----------



## moosenuckle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

sorry bonesaw for asking some more questions
well here what we got a 1992 golf gl auto. w/ 95 jetta 5spd obd1 swap
running mk3 engine harness and mk2 cluster ,mk2 tank and pump

so here it goes 








where does this need to go 









other yellow wire w/black plug









what alarm wires do i need to plug in or put a fuse in









ok this for auto. harness right what wires do i need to splice i did the one with circle connector is that right i am guess thats for parking safety switch.. 








and what wires needed spliced to make the reverse lights come on
one more qestion i tried to start the car and it turns over but no spark but my fuel pump dont shut off just keeps running and its not jumped at all.
thanks for all ur help i will have a couple more question later just want to get it running


----------



## whitesmoke92 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a question how do i know witch ecu i need im doing an obd1 aba swap in my mk2 so whats the difference between the ecus and i dont know the difference
037 906 258 AH
037 906 258 AE
037 906 258 T
ps i have an 020 5 speed trany 
any help is appreciated


----------



## mccauley08 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (whitesmoke92)*

having a few issues. I can not get my car to start with a key but it will turn over and start fine when i jump the starter relay. I have already bypassed the alarm and fell like i must be missing something. I am going to swap over the aba ignition harness to see if that cures it. Any help is greatly appreciated TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mccauley08)*

seat belt prob not plugged in. change to mk3 ign harness to get rid of that and dash mounted hazards. use mk3 stalks


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

hey I need some help with some things. The car is a ''84'' I've done a full swap headlight to taillight.I'm running OBD1 some of the stuff that works. the car starts and runs headlights an high beams ,dash lights and brake lights . And the thing that don't work turn signals ,tail lights .I'm using the original light switch an stocks. I know it would have been easier to use the MK3 stuff but.This is the way I wanted to go any help would be great


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *getfocked* »_hey I need some help with some things. The car is a ''84'' I've done a full swap headlight to taillight.I'm running OBD1 some of the stuff that works. the car starts and runs headlights an high beams ,dash lights and brake lights . And the thing that don't work turn signals ,tail lights .I'm using the original light switch an stocks. I know it would have been easier to use the MK3 stuff but.This is the way I wanted to go any help would be great 


for the turn signals: make sure you have your hazard switch hooked up.
did you splice in a mk3 harness or run ce2 mk2?


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mccauley08* »_having a few issues. I can not get my car to start with a key but it will turn over and start fine when i jump the starter relay. I have already bypassed the alarm and fell like i must be missing something. I am going to swap over the aba ignition harness to see if that cures it. Any help is greatly appreciated TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_seat belt prob not plugged in. change to mk3 ign harness to get rid of that and dash mounted hazards. use mk3 stalks


also maybe the clutch safety switch


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

I haven't hooked the hazard switch yet. I've got a ''94'' fuse box and engine harness.The other stuff I got from two late 90's VR jetta's like the dash,interior harnesses.There is quite a difference between the two switches there's like 5 wires on the old switch.An only 3 or 4 on the MK3 switch it's kinda funny cause I really don't know what I'm doing.An I have gotten this far with no help


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *getfocked* »_I haven't hooked the hazard switch yet. I've got a ''94'' fuse box and engine harness.The other stuff I got from two late 90's VR jetta's like the dash,interior harnesses.There is quite a difference between the two switches there's like 5 wires on the old switch.An only 3 or 4 on the MK3 switch it's kinda funny cause I really don't know what I'm doing.An I have gotten this far with no help










if i was you i would just find a ce2 mk2 harness. the turns wont work without the hazards hooked up


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

so there's no way to wirer the MK3 stuff to the ''84'' hazards?And the tail lights wont come on maybe a ground problem? thanks for the help


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *getfocked* »_so there's no way to wirer the MK3 stuff to the ''84'' hazards?And the tail lights wont come on maybe a ground problem? thanks for the help


MK3 has waaaay to much wiring for me to try and wire into a mk1. there is a ground that should be in between the tails plugs on the mk3 harness.


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

You mean the one to the body. I'm sure I got it I'll be going out in a few to mess with it.So I guess I will find out


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *getfocked* »_You mean the one to the body. I'm sure I got it I'll be going out in a few to mess with it.So I guess I will find out


not saying mk3 harness can't be done. just saying it's more work than you need to do. and theoretically the hazard switch should be able to be wired in


----------



## ATL_VR6 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re:*

Hey all. Question for you.. I'm doing an ABA swap into a mk1. I've ditched heat, oil heater, and no coolant bottle... 
I'm trying to figure out how to route coolant the easiest... 








On this picture, can I loop the two pipes with red arrows? 
Then have the pipe with the blue arrow goto the radiator?
Also, on the head, can I cap off the pipe that goes to the heater core, and just have the big outlet goto the radiator as well?
Also, am I right in assuming that the pipe associated with the blue arrow is the suction for the water pump? Also, does that mean the outlet out the side of the head is where coolant flows out of the engine?
Thanks in advance,
-Kyle


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATL_VR6* »_Hey all. Question for you.. I'm doing an ABA swap into a mk1. I've ditched heat, oil heater, and no coolant bottle... 
I'm trying to figure out how to route coolant the easiest... 








On this picture, can I loop the two pipes with red arrows? 
Then have the pipe with the blue arrow goto the radiator?
Also, on the head, can I cap off the pipe that goes to the heater core, and just have the big outlet goto the radiator as well?
Also, am I right in assuming that the pipe associated with the blue arrow is the suction for the water pump? Also, does that mean the outlet out the side of the head is where coolant flows out of the engine?
Thanks in advance,
-Kyle


the bottom would still go to the radiator, you would not want to loop the other two, look at the coolant setups on early non gti or gli mk2's and get some ideas from there.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

consider an AEB water pump housing. only has 1 of the ports you marked red. so from there to heater core. and then heater core back to side of head. then upper and lower rad hoses.


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_consider an AEB water pump housing. only has 1 of the ports you marked red. so from there to heater core. and then heater core back to side of head. then upper and lower rad hoses.









wasn't aware of this option


----------



## ATL_VR6 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_consider an AEB water pump housing. only has 1 of the ports you marked red. so from there to heater core. and then heater core back to side of head. then upper and lower rad hoses.

I don't think you read my post very well.







Don't have/want a heater core. I live in the sunny south!
So... I just want to go,, radiator, pump, coolant jacket, radiator, repeat...
I'll have to see what I can find for mk2 gli's, and non-gtis, but I'm not a mk2 guy, care to share a vortex name of someone to search for?



_Modified by ATL_VR6 at 4:33 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATL_VR6* »_
I don't think you read my post very well.







Don't have/want a heater core. I live in the sunny south!
So... I just want to go,, radiator, pump, coolant jacket, radiator, repeat...
I'll have to see what I can find for mk2 gli's, and non-gtis, but I'm not a mk2 guy, care to share a vortex name of someone to search for?



non gli and non gti


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

so do the same thing, skip the heatercore and stop being a ****wad


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

Okay I swapped a aba in to my corrado and I dont have fuel or spark. I was thinking it could be the fact that I did not put in a alarm control module. Could this be my problem? 
the wiring is obd2 did all the wiring according to this post. The car cranks


----------



## mccauley08 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (penuts)*

is it possible to disbale the VSS without using a MFA cluster? Will a chip work? Also, can someone post pics of where they got the neg. (-) signal from the coil to get the tach working? thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (penuts)*

penuts: remove relay from postition 3
you either need a mk3 cluster to give speed signal to ecu or a MFA cluster (does not mean you need MFA). - of coil is marked 1 on the coil


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

thanks
It started
















_Modified by penuts at 7:01 PM 8-12-2009_ 


_Modified by penuts at 8:14 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (penuts)*

hey i'm still having a problem with the tail lights can't get them to come on.I was wondering if I needed to plug the L in to get some grounds.Car is a ''84'' scirocco with full MK3 wiring


----------



## JettaBwoy (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (getfocked)*

Hey Whats up everyone... I was going to make an ad and post my experiences installing an aba in my jetta... but true story, im at a road block at this moment!








411:
1992 Jetta ce2 / Installed 1999 obd-2 ABA w/engine harness and ecu
Problem: 
Motor was installed in my friends 1989 Jetta (ce1 i think) NOW installed in my Jetta. The car was running 100%. I cannot get it started
The harness does not have the 4 white plugs intact to plug into ce2 fuse box.
What i've done thus far:
- kept the white plugs from my fuse box and wired in the following from the obd-2 ecu
pin 6 to g1/3 - fuel pump relay
pin 23 to g2/4 - switched ignition
pin 54 to g2/9 - battery (*actually wired it directly to battery as well prob? :S)*
pin 27 /40 /41 has constant power on ignition... wired to pin 23.
- took out relay #3 marked 109
- tried jumping the fuel pump as well as not jumping it
- removed z1 and y3
- 30 and 30b connected up
- F1 installed 15amp fuse
- removed the grounds beside the fusebox to the left
In short, ive plugged in all that i know into the 4 white plugs. The car cranks, seems as though it will start but, doesnt FULLY crank over. Am i missing something from the plugs? that needs to come from the harness to original plugs? assistance needed





_Modified by JettaBwoy at 11:10 AM 8-13-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaBwoy)*

you need z1 and those grounds. honestly your best bet is to get a 98 or 99 harness thats unmolested.


----------



## JettaBwoy (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

suppose i cant get the harness in a timely fashion, no help still?







but, the way i got the harness, is the way my friend had it in his car but working! ??
as well, doesnt z1 connect to the old ecu wires? where would it get connected to now?


_Modified by JettaBwoy at 2:01 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaBwoy)*

He took a ce2 harness and made it non ce2. Now you want to make it ce2 again
z1 is power to just about everything


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

okay the corrado will not run now. I think i fried the ECU but here is the problem. 
The motor will run only if i spray some starting fluid in the manifold. It just cranks then starts then cuts off. It back fired once so I checked the timing and its okay. The fuel pump does not sound like its doing anything. 
Any help will be grate. Thanks


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (penuts)*

Does OBDI use 1 or 2 O2 sensors?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VW_RAT_VW)*

One


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

now considering that Im gonna drop a xflow into a 91 gti CE2, aside from plugging in the engine harness is there anything else I should look for to get the car running? im using mk2 cluster aswell


----------



## JettaBwoy (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_He took a ce2 harness and made it non ce2. Now you want to make it ce2 again
z1 is power to just about everything

Im trying to source one but with no real luck. Whoever has one wants ridiculous $$ for the harness.
But, what would z1 get connected to on the ecu harness? i think i mite have to just splice everything into the original ce2 harness i have! :S i cant keep waiting.
Thanks for the help by the way!


----------



## mccauley08 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaBwoy)*

im having trouble with my fuel gauge and temp. gauge. They wont work. I retaine dthe mk2 cluster, swapped in the mk3 tank. Everything seems to be plugged in and if iirc they worked before but then i messed around with some relays. Whats the relay ## for the cluster? or do i have to splice something?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaBwoy)*

i think i might have a harness and ecu out of a 97.
did you change the connector for the tank when you swapped the mk3 one in?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaBwoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaBwoy* »_
Im trying to source one but with no real luck. Whoever has one wants ridiculous $$ for the harness.
But, what would z1 get connected to on the ecu harness? i think i mite have to just splice everything into the original ce2 harness i have! :S i cant keep waiting.
Thanks for the help by the way!
try and find someone swapping one into a rabbit or other ce1 car and swap with them.


----------



## mccauley08 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

yes changed the whole harness. thought about splicing the old harness into the new. There is a small black/white wire on the new harness is this a ground?


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mccauley08)*

Okay changed the ECU and still nothing. I dont have any power going to the fuel pump so I changed the fuel pump relay but nothing. car has spark but thats about it. Obd2 2.0 swap into a corrado. 
Any help would be grate. I need to get the car running in a week so I really need some help. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (penuts)*

Okay jumped the fuel pump relay and nothing happens.







I dont know what to look for to help solve my problem. Can any one help me out? Thanks


----------



## SantaCruzva (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (penuts)*

Can my Digi 2 harness plug right up to the sensors and everything on an ABA block? Am I gonna have any problems or issues with wiring??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SantaCruzva)*

leaving digi2 itll run like dog **** if you are doing a full ABA swap. if its jsut the block then yes.
id recommend doing the whole swap with wiring and ECU. much better improvement over just ABA block.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

bonesaw, I have a weird gremlin.........wipers come on by themselves....hahahaha, f-in driving me nuts....I swapped EVERYTHING from a 96 jetta into my cabriolet.......including stalks, wiper motor & all wiring in the car.......
so, the wipers come on by themselves....
1. replaced the relay, still happens
2. unplugged the stalks, still happens
3. unplug the relay, nothing happens, except when high speed is switched on
4. added a ground wire to wiper motor/assembly in rain tray, took about 20 minutes & then they come on by themselves.........
I'm getting ready to pul my dash again & unwrap all the wiring to check for issues....
any leads? advice? before I go through this hell? 
pics for clicks:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (goosler)*

Have you tried replacing motor? Is car swapped to ce2 or still ce1. If you look at wiring diagram for ce1 and ce2 colors all all the same but a few are switched.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

car is COMPLETELY CE2...... Every last wire was pulled from the jetta & installed in the cabriolet....... so I used ALL the mk3 stuff like stalks, hazard, ignition, wiper motor, etc.....


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: CE2 Cluster Install (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_if mk2 cluster. no VSS. *tach to - of coil goes to cluster either green/black or black/red*. need mk2 harness. Can use any MFA harness.


my harness is from a german 91-92 and i don't have either of the green/black or black/red. i did however look in the bently and it shows it's a solid red. then i traced that wire through the circuit paper on the back of the gauge cluster and it doesn't go to anything... any help?
then again i don't think i have the mfa harness... is it just the gauge cluster harness or the whole harness that is needed?


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATL_VR6* »_
I don't think you read my post very well.







Don't have/want a heater core. I live in the sunny south!
So... I just want to go,, radiator, pump, coolant jacket, radiator, repeat...
I'll have to see what I can find for mk2 gli's, and non-gtis, but I'm not a mk2 guy, care to share a vortex name of someone to search for?


your car will over heat as there is no flow over the thermostat
you will need to "T" off the top hose and run a hose down into one of those upper inlets and block off the other one 
or get the AEB pump and do the same
you have to have flow above the thermostat or the car will overheat...


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_
This for the yellow and red wire








I removed the mk2 on that was there.

what is this for?


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

I got some problems.The car is a 90' corrado with obd2 swap. I have spark and fuel pump works but the motor will not start. Ive removed the relay from position 3 and checked the wiring. I think the injectors are not working because every thing else for fueling is all good. I'm out of Ideas right now and i do need a little help. Thanks



_Modified by penuts at 7:10 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (penuts)*

I need alittle help from you guys if posible.
I have my motor is OBD1 and got some of my harness plugged in but I have a few plugs floating around that I can't figure out what it is and where it goes so I hope someone can help me out and please don't just " get the bentley or search " here is the deal,
Inside the car engine harness floaters:
Single yellow connector, black/yellow wire
Blue connector, red wire
Blue connector, eather gray or blue/white
Black female 2 pin connector, black/white and glack/green
Black male 2 pin connector, green/black, black/white, purple/white
Black female 4 pin connector, black/green, black/ white, yellow/black, brown/red
White connector, gray wire
And stray, white connector, gray/white
Also what is a brown connector on the right side behind the down pipe? 
I'm using mk3 cluster aswell
I know there is a bunch here but I just can't figure out where it all goes and what its for. Thanks for all the help


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VW_RAT_VW)*

Take pics


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

God damnit, I think I pulled a obd2 harness god efing damnit. The brown plug on by the firewall is the secondary o2 sensor plug. I don't get it, I pulled the harness out of 94 golf, I specifily looked at the motor, it didn't have that goofy square thottle body...I don't get it, but I guess I'm gonna have to run to the yard and pull another one


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_RAT_VW* »_God damnit, I think I pulled a obd2 harness god efing damnit. The brown plug on by the firewall is the secondary o2 sensor plug. I don't get it, I pulled the harness out of 94 golf, I specifily looked at the motor, it didn't have that goofy square thottle body...I don't get it, but I guess I'm gonna have to run to the yard and pull another one










do you already have one of the O2 sensors plugged in?


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

No I have to tare the harness out. Now I have nice obd2 harness I can't use.

OBD2 harness for sale $70 picked up


_Modified by VW_RAT_VW at 6:58 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## JettaBwoy (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaBwoy)*

Ok. Im back.








I installed the 3 White plugs necessary for ther engine and all. Wired up basically ever wire to the plugs except for maybe 2 which arent needed as far as i see.
*Problem:*
Tried starting the car. Cranks, Cranks Cranks. Engine shaking. Wont turn over but there is like fumes, smoke coming from the air filter (cone filter) and can smell a bit of fuel. Checked and i believe power to coilpack. everything primes. o2 sensros arent plugged in. doubt that matters. Tranny plug isnt plugged in. What could be causing this? Any thoughts?
Note:
Car was an automatic. So the wiring/ecu is from an automatic as far as i understand. Does this matter? Was running in friends car just fine
Thanks guys. 

_Quote, originally posted by *JettaBwoy* »_Hey Whats up everyone... I was going to make an ad and post my experiences installing an aba in my jetta... but true story, im at a road block at this moment!








411:
1992 Jetta ce2 / Installed 1999 obd-2 ABA w/engine harness and ecu
Problem: 
Motor was installed in my friends 1989 Jetta (ce1 i think) NOW installed in my Jetta. The car was running 100%. I cannot get it started
The harness does not have the 4 white plugs intact to plug into ce2 fuse box.
What i've done thus far:
- kept the white plugs from my fuse box and wired in the following from the obd-2 ecu
pin 6 to g1/3 - fuel pump relay
pin 23 to g2/4 - switched ignition
pin 54 to g2/9 - battery (*actually wired it directly to battery as well prob? :S)*
pin 27 /40 /41 has constant power on ignition... wired to pin 23.
- took out relay #3 marked 109
- tried jumping the fuel pump as well as not jumping it
- removed z1 and y3
- 30 and 30b connected up
- F1 installed 15amp fuse
- removed the grounds beside the fusebox to the left
In short, ive plugged in all that i know into the 4 white plugs. The car cranks, seems as though it will start but, doesnt FULLY crank over. Am i missing something from the plugs? that needs to come from the harness to original plugs? assistance needed




_Modified by JettaBwoy at 11:10 AM 8-13-2009_



_Modified by JettaBwoy at 1:38 PM 9-5-2009_


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_RAT_VW* »_No I have to tare the harness out. Now I have nice obd2 harness I can't use.

OBD2 harness for sale $70 picked up


i need a good obd2 harness but **** $70... i can get a complete car harness for $15 here...


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c-had* »_i need a good obd2 harness but **** $70... i can get a complete car harness for $15 here...

You have fun with that $15 harness


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VW_RAT_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_RAT_VW* »_
You have fun with that $15 harness









seriously......but $70 for an o2 harness? jesus, I paid $350 for my entire donor. wtf junkyard is that from so I avoid it? lemme guess? L&T?


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (goosler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goosler* »_seriously......but $70 for an o2 harness? jesus, I paid $350 for my entire donor. wtf junkyard is that from so I avoid it? lemme guess? L&T? 

Well based on the prices I've found in the classifieds obo for a entire obd2 engine harness from fuseblock to injectors is not bad. So I guess this is where you go and flame everyone that has their price set above 50 bux


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VW_RAT_VW)*

75 is completely reasonable for an uncut known good harness. JY tend to suck these days, and everything is overpriced.


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_RAT_VW* »_
You have fun with that $15 harness










that's how much junk yards here sell them for...


----------



## whitesmoke92 (Oct 2, 2008)

*got a problem*

i have an aba obd1 swap going in to my mk2 and when i turn on the key the fuel pump relay dosent click on, just relay #3 the ecu has comstant power at pin 54. But when i try to check it for ignition power there is no voltage present at pin 23. i'm no vw tech all i have is a bently manual and basic wiring knowlage i have ran a jumper to the fuel pump and it powers on but its louder than i remember but it dose engage so i would think that the pump would work but i dont know why it wont engage, is it the ecu or the wireing 
pics for help!


----------



## foxontherun (Dec 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

can someone PLEASE give me detailed pictures of the passenger side motor mount for the 2.0 aba. i can't seem to get this right! it goes behind the timing belt i have come to conclude, but can't figure out exactly whats going on. it seems like im going to hit the timing belt tensioner pulley. thanks in advance.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (foxontherun)*

the rear mount should be nowhere near the belt in a mk2.
prob have wrong ECU relay in. need the one from the ABA. need switched at 23 and FP relay will start working.


----------



## whitesmoke92 (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks bonesaw i got every thing powerd up now but the car wont turn over it will back fire and sputter? i have spark and gas i think maybe its my timing the cam and clutch line up perfect but im not sure on the rotor! isnt the tip supose to be pointing at the clip near the block right


----------



## foxontherun (Dec 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Bonesaw. Its a cabby, therefore, mk1. this is where im getting that info from btw.
















see how it seems to go under the timing belt itself?


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (whitesmoke92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitesmoke92* »_I have a question how do i know witch ecu i need im doing an obd1 aba swap in my mk2 so whats the difference between the ecus and i dont know the difference
037 906 258 AH
037 906 258 AE
037 906 258 T
ps i have an 020 5 speed trany 
any help is appreciated 

That's a really good question, I'd like to know this too


----------



## crunchy (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (foxontherun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxontherun* »_Bonesaw. Its a cabby, therefore, mk1. this is where im getting that info from btw.
















see how it seems to go under the timing belt itself?

putting an aba in the mkI chassis you utilize the 4 holes about midway down the block towards the rear, you will need the original mount bracket from the chassis. run the bolts in a time or two w/ PB blaster to clean the threads up. note in the picture you linked to how the front of the OG bracket has spacers behind it, due to the fact that the alternator mounts differently on this motor you wont have the plate to take the slack up, a few gnarly washers take care of this.


_Modified by crunchy at 10:01 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## foxontherun (Dec 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Crunchy!
thank you, my only question left is that i have a tensioner pulley that has some sort of hydraulic cylinder on it. it looks like i have to replace with one that has the elliptical bolt instead. Accurate? 
This the pulley i have.








_Modified by foxontherun at 11:31 PM 9-18-2009_


_Modified by foxontherun at 8:25 PM 9-19-2009_


----------



## JettaBwoy (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaBwoy)*

Okay update with me!








I timed the motor, and wow. BIG difference. I lined up the tranny marker, the camshaft, and the dizzy! Now, when i went to start the car, it actually turns over, backfires, sounding as if firecrackers are going off. So it catches but doesnt ACTUALLY catch vs. b4 JUST cranking b4
Questions: 
- Would bad gas inhibit the car from starting? i noticed it looks like apple juice so ive been cranking the car over dumping it out in a bottle
- If i have the dizzy off by a little bit would that affect the timing so much that the car wont start?
- Should the timing belt be fairly tight? if a bit loose, would that affect the car from starting? (im sure it would







) How tight show the belt b?
I feel its RIGHT there.. Im on the crusp I FEEL IT! Help needed. Winter is a coming juuuust now!









_Quote, originally posted by *JettaBwoy* »_Ok. Im back.








I installed the 3 White plugs necessary for ther engine and all. Wired up basically ever wire to the plugs except for maybe 2 which arent needed as far as i see.
*Problem:*
Tried starting the car. Cranks, Cranks Cranks. Engine shaking. Wont turn over but there is like fumes, smoke coming from the air filter (cone filter) and can smell a bit of fuel. Checked and i believe power to coilpack. everything primes. o2 sensros arent plugged in. doubt that matters. Tranny plug isnt plugged in. What could be causing this? Any thoughts?
Note:
Car was an automatic. So the wiring/ecu is from an automatic as far as i understand. Does this matter? Was running in friends car just fine
Thanks guys. 

_Modified by JettaBwoy at 1:38 PM 9-5-2009_


----------



## moosenuckle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaBwoy)*

i just went out to check for constant power on the ecu plug and i have contstant power on pin# 6 and pin #32 ..why is it like that ..anybody?


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moosenuckle)*

Hey guy I need alittle help
OBD1 in a 91 ce2 gti, all buttoned up and ready to fire, cluster and clocks power up, fuel pump primes, but when I turn the key nothing happens. I'm assuming its eather the seatbelt or clutch thing that mk3s have where you have to press in the cluth in to start the car but I don't know what and where to look for that, any input will help, thanks


----------



## crunchy (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (foxontherun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxontherun* »_Crunchy!
thank you, my only question left is that i have a tensioner pulley that has some sort of hydraulic cylinder on it. it looks like i have to replace with one that has the elliptical bolt instead. Accurate? 
This the pulley i have.








_Modified by foxontherun at 11:31 PM 9-18-2009_

_Modified by foxontherun at 8:25 PM 9-19-2009_

that is the later style , you need to get the earlier syle idler pulley,might require i different mounting stud but im not positive on that.


----------



## leon whalen (May 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crunchy)*

hey, i have an aba 16v that i am putting in a mk2 jetta and i am trying to run the aba managment (it was a running motor in a mk3) it is obd 1 btw
i have already wired e2 to d8 in the fuse panel and ran a wire from my cruise control module in the MFA speedo to the computer. 
however, as of right now i have no power to the computer from the power supply relay (#109) and no signal from the computer to the coil or the injectors. also, the fuel pump will only run if i jump a wire in the fuse panel instead of using the relay 
just wondering if anyone has any advice about this, thanks


_Modified by leon whalen at 12:52 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## whitesmoke92 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (whitesmoke92)*

so i retimed the rotor and it turns over and runs but it has a lot of blue smoke and a pit of poping on start up and is a little rough in low rpms. aswell as it seems to be leaking oil from the knock sensor i think. any ideas for the smoke? i put in new sparkplugs and and it has a new cap and rotor and all the timing marks are line up perfectly. think its un-burnt fuel or a faulty/stuck injector that could cause this? it dose have a 268 cam would having a cam chip and/or adj cam gear help smoth the idle a little


----------



## ATL_VR6 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re:*

Hi. Trying to scramble and get this stuff done...
ce1 jetta, obd2 aba long block, O20 CE1 tranny, full ce2 swapping in a wiring harness from a 92 passat. 
These links I need to know what these plugs are, and what they are for. What to do with them... Also, additional information.. I got a mk2 CE2 8v gti, non-mfa cluster, to plug up. The tranny is a CE1 tranny plug. I basically took the CE1 stuff, and took it all out. I had a guy splice in the rear harness to the CE2 plug for fuel/ lights/turns/hazards /etc, but that's all I got from him. Used mk2 stalks with a mk3 ignition switch and switch housing. Gonna splice in the CE1 plug to the mk3 headlight harness.. What else... What do I do for a brake light switch? Clutch interlock? To be honest what am I missing here? 
Do I need to follow all of the cardinal rules:
A: pin 54 on ECU needs constant power. can be placed in 30/30b connector
B: 02 heater relay, clip into top of fuse panel
C: Went to the alarm module. Power output to starter, jump with 15A fuse.
D: F G1 G2 S Engine harness. starter reverse switch VSS oil pressure switches coolant gauge tach power for ecu wipers etc
E: Goes to W1 to send speed signal to ECU. can use the mk3 jumper thing or splice to the mk2 style connector. any car with crusie control will have the W connector
F: OBD port. goes to a junction and from junction to OBD port. OBD2 is only 1 grey wire. Can be spliced. Port also needs power and ground
G: AC ****
H: makes me think VR6 harness, purple wire is usually for MFA. MPG etc.
I: Gets constant power, 30/30b thing or D harness. Power to fan control module.
J: A1, A2, C Headlights and such, horns, power to rad fan switch, coolant bottle and brake reservior, and washer pump
K: Ground Z2
L: plugs into mk3 instrument harness. needs to be from obd1 if engine is obd1 (2 pin), obd2 is 3 pin this gets the turns working on the cluster
M: AC or airbags, who cares not important
N: AC
O: AC or airbags who cares not important
P: power Y

http://kyleset.no-ip.org/abaswap/PIC_0056.jpg
http://kyleset.no-ip.org/abaswap/PIC_0057.jpg
http://kyleset.no-ip.org/abaswap/PIC_0058.jpg
http://kyleset.no-ip.org/abaswap/PIC_0059.jpg
http://kyleset.no-ip.org/abaswap/PIC_0060.jpg
http://kyleset.no-ip.org/abaswap/PIC_0061.jpg
http://kyleset.no-ip.org/abaswap/PIC_0065.jpg
http://kyleset.no-ip.org/abaswap/PIC_0066.jpg
http://kyleset.no-ip.org/abaswap/PIC_0068.jpg


----------



## ATL_VR6 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ATL_VR6)*

Replying to my own post... shameful....
I figured it out... it was a e2 to d8, and the one that you shove a 15amp fuse into.. That got the car to turn over. Battery is a little weak, and I think that the timing needs to be adjusted... badly... Guess I'll just have to wait for h2o to be over before I finish this up..
-Kyle


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (ATL_VR6)*

Hey guys I really need help getting this car started. 
91 gti
Obd1
All buttoned up under the hood, engine harness plugged in
Headlight harness plugged in and all works,
Mk3 cluster works, lights up and clock turn on
Car cranks but will not fire for $hit. Got fuel but no spark, I tested the coil ok, no power at the hall sender, I checked 2 ecu's and no shange. I don't have anything jumped and o don't know what to jumo eather, I have read thou all these pages but I judt don't get in unfortunatly so please help


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (VW_RAT_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_RAT_VW* »_Hey guys I really need help getting this car started. 
91 gti
Obd1
All buttoned up under the hood, engine harness plugged in
Headlight harness plugged in and all works,
Mk3 cluster works, lights up and clock turn on
Car cranks but will not fire for $hit. Got fuel but no spark, I tested the coil ok, no power at the hall sender, I checked 2 ecu's and no shange. I don't have anything jumped and o don't know what to jumo eather, I have read thou all these pages but I judt don't get in unfortunatly so please help

IM SENT


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (topduko19)*

For all ya'll who are doing a CE2 to CE2 ABA swap or MK1 Full CE2 here's what u need to know...
Thank me later for all this guys...








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4246807
Topduko19


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (topduko19)*

ITS ALIVE!!! fired with no problem, 109 relay and it fired, thanks (topduko19). now i need to figure out the cluster, no tach or spedo, Im not worried about spedo but i do need my tach and my fan wont kick on


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VW_RAT_VW)*

Another thing I don't get is the e2 to d8 jump, I have a spare ce2 fuse block and the d connector is a single strip with 4 wires so how does the jump work and also the speed cut, since I hung my fuse block to test drive the car I'm wondering if the blue white wire that's used to eliminate the speed cut is coming from the cluster or somewhere else? Clearing that up would be big help


----------



## ATL_VR6 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Re: (VW_RAT_VW)*

e2 is the single black wire, and there shouldn't be anything plugged into the D connector on the fuse box. so you look at the pins coming out of the slot where the D connector would have been, and find where it says 8 on it, and just push the single black wire over that pin... Voila.. Cluster. Ohh.. and the D connector is not a single row of pins..
Dunno about the "speed cut" I'm using MFA from an A2 16V cluster for the speed signal. Hopefully someone else will pipe up.

-Kyle


_Modified by ATL_VR6 at 4:37 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VW_RAT_VW)*

e2 to d8 is only if you use mk3 cluster. it powers the cluster with the ign on. it comes out of d8 to a junction block and then from block to e2 from factory. you may do it straight or do the junction block way. 
The VSS goes directly to the mk3 cluster. it comes out of W1. the blue/white needs to see speed to send to ECU. W1 is the source if you have a electronic VSS. if not it needs to come from back of a MFA cluster.


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*

So is that single black wire something I'm gonna have to cut and reroute or is it a floater?


----------



## ATL_VR6 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Re: (VW_RAT_VW)*

don't have to cut anything. That little black wire is a lone wolf, in a sea of madness known as CE2.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ATL_VR6)*

plug both into black jumper block.


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*

Got it, works awesome, temp, gas and tach work awesome, now just the speedo is what's left, I need to get the sensor, got the blue/white to w1 but I can still feel the cut, is that because I don't have the speed sensor plugged in?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (VW_RAT_VW)*

Thanks bonesaw, topduko19, et. al. for all the info & documentation you've provided on the forums. I was able to complete my swap without posting a question, just reading and searching. I'm not trying to brag, just let you know that you're helping out a lot more folks than you probably realize.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you all.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (CodeMan)*

Good to hear. Yes no speed sensor means no speed to ecu. Means speed cut.


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif makes sence, thats what i thought just needed confirmation


----------



## JettaBwoy (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaBwoy)*

Ok everyone. I got the car started... FINALLY a few days ago. I had the dizzy positioned the wrong way. My issue at this point is the following and need some guidance PLEASE:
*car starts... idles fine (although its running with only the exhaust manifold on no 02's hooked up) but when rev'd, it bogs out, sputters and will shut off. What is the cause of this?*
Motor is a 99 aba obd2. Have relay #3 and 4 plugged in fuse box (mk2 relays). Would not having the wire from the coil to the cluster cause this? Fuel filter? Lemme know guys... Please.......
Thanks

_Quote, originally posted by *JettaBwoy* »_Okay update with me!








I timed the motor, and wow. BIG difference. I lined up the tranny marker, the camshaft, and the dizzy! Now, when i went to start the car, it actually turns over, backfires, sounding as if firecrackers are going off. So it catches but doesnt ACTUALLY catch vs. b4 JUST cranking b4
Questions: 
- Would bad gas inhibit the car from starting? i noticed it looks like apple juice so ive been cranking the car over dumping it out in a bottle
- If i have the dizzy off by a little bit would that affect the timing so much that the car wont start?
- Should the timing belt be fairly tight? if a bit loose, would that affect the car from starting? (im sure it would







) How tight show the belt b?
I feel its RIGHT there.. Im on the crusp I FEEL IT! Help needed. Winter is a coming juuuust now!











_Modified by JettaBwoy at 6:59 PM 10-7-2009_


_Modified by JettaBwoy at 7:05 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## mark memory (May 12, 2005)

I finally got everything running, but I have some issues I need help with.
94' ABA into 90' Jetta. I used the MK2 body harness and the ABA engine harness. 
1.My oil warning light in the dash will not stop flashing. I have good oil pressure, and nothing is leaking (besides a little coolant). Do I need to wire up a Mk2 oil pressure line. and take the one off that connects to the comp/mk3 harness?
2. I have no temp reading on my dash either. Again, should I have used the Mk2 stuff in this situation? It seems as though all these wires plugged into G2, but I plugged the Mk3 harness into that.
3. The white coolant sensor that goes into the neck on the driver's side of the block. I figured out by looking at a Mk3, but my donor harness had one of the wires cut. It has a Green and Green/red. The green/red was cut and I cannot find it in the Bentley anywhere. Where does the green/red go? I currently have it grounded to the head.
4. I unplugged my fan harness without labeling it. It is all the Mk2 stuff still, but when I turn the key on, the fans kick automatically, and don't shut off until I disconnect the battery. Any advice here?
5. Tachometer. There is no green wire in U1/1. my car has a purple one there. According to the Bently my car tach is a red wire in u1/11. I hooked that up. didn't work.
6. VSS I have a Mk2 cluster with MFA. the cluster only has one difference on the back, and that is a port on it for a vaccuum line of sorts maybe? Do I need the cluster harness instead of the cluster?
Thanks for the help. I am getting so close, but last night, I was gonna go for a test-drive and found out that I have the wrong clutch in my car.
*TIP* An ABA clutch kit will not work with an 1.8 8v trans.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaBwoy)*

its runs like **** cause the 02 arent hooked up. 

1. oil pressure switch is prob bad or the two are swapped.
2. ABA doesnt have MFA
3. AC sensor dont worry about it.
4. Fan switch maybe screwed up 
5. hook tach wire directly to coil
6. Need connect to middle port of that vacuum piece.
To eliminate half this crap jsut put a mk3 cluster in.


----------



## ATL_VR6 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (mark memory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark memory* »_*TIP* An ABA clutch kit will not work with an 1.8 8v trans.

I know your pain. I did the same exact thing.. ABA clutch disc is female 16mm, and the male output shaft to the 1.8 8v O20 trannies is 13mm. Just spins inside the clutch disc!

Anybody have any tips for easily removing the tranny with it bolted to the ABA in a mk1 chassis?
-Kyle


----------



## mark memory (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

#2. What does MFA have to do with the coolant temp gauge not working?
#3. So I can un-plug this wire and get rid of it?
I think I might just get a mk3 cluster. That should fix the coolant gauge, tach, and speed cut problems? Do I need a Mk3 cluster harness to go with the mk3 cluster?
Thanks for all the help man. Hopefully I will be driving this soon.









_Modified by mark memory at 11:40 AM 10-8-2009_


_Modified by mark memory at 11:42 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mark memory)*

just do a mk3 cluster and yes you do need the harness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VW_RAT_VW)*

and jump e2 to d8


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

I'm curious about the w1 jump. Does the blue/white wire need to go to w1 requardless of which cluster is being used or only mk2 cluster needs w1?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VW_RAT_VW)*

only mk3 clusters need to w1. if mk2 cluster need to go to back of MFA cluster NOT W1


----------



## JettaBwoy (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

Hey guys. Quick run down: 92 Jetta w/ 99 aba obd2 swap w/ mk2 cluster
Question: which pin out of the 2 pictured on my cluster is needed to wire to the coil? ive been reading where its normally 3 pins... i have 2 ?


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

here's something a fellow 'texer made for me to solve my obd2 tb problem.
before:








after:
















and the car


----------



## mark memory (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

I am stuck again. I took your advice, and went and aquired the mk3 cluster. Dug the harness back out of the car and re-wired the VSS dealie that plugs into the mk3 speedo gear in the trans. Put it all back in, jumped D8-E2, my cluster shows up the mileage and time, but now when I try to start I get nothing. I drove this thing around a couple days ago, and now it doesn't do anything when I start the car. No cranks, clicks, etc. I have a fuse in the alarm lock-out. I have the wires going for the starter turn-on, I have good voltage at the batt, to the starter, to the turn-on wire, I have the door seatbelts plugged in, I have the computer plugged in... ???? Hopefully I missed something easy.
Part 2: When I put the mk3 cluster wiring in, I have some extra stuff now. What do they go to?








Plugs-
1. White plug (single) with Brown/Red stripe
2. Brown plug (single) with Brown/Green stripe
3. Blue plug (single) with Red wire
4. Black plug (single) with Purple/Black (or Gray) stripe
5. Black plug (double) with Black/White stripe & Black/Green stripe








Blue plug (single) Blue/White stripe. Is this supposed to go to W1?
TIA


----------



## mark memory (May 12, 2005)

So... make sure you check all the fuse block plugs. I had one unplugged.
I have pretty much figured out that I have a bad oil pressure sensor, but now the car will crank but not start. I was on a test drive around the block and all of a sudden it just lost power and wouldn't start. Any tips for that? I might have a problem with the coil wire. I will keep you updated...


----------



## mark memory (May 12, 2005)

Changed the coil wire (it was broken and needed anyway), but now my Fuel Pump/Oxygen Heat-up fuse (#18, 20a) keeps blowing. I can drive for maybe 5-10 minutes and then it blows leaving me stuck. If I put another fuse in, again it lasts for the same amount of time. Any ideas on this?
I really want to drive this thing again. It pulls so good.


----------



## jaydubr (Apr 4, 2006)

i need some help fellas,here's the just of it .a friend of mine did a 2.0 aba swap in my brothers 91' ran great for 2 months...for some reason my brother disconnected his maf sensor to do a air filter forgot to plug it back in and drove it around the block and it died.....so he called me to look at it...first thing i noticed was the fuel pump wasnt running @ key on so figured it was a bad pump or relay so i jumpered the relay and pump ran....then tried to start and there was no spark....what could it be?weve changed the crank sensor thinking that was it but no luck....im thinking its a bad ecu or relay to ecu????? im getting pulses signals from injectors and power to coil......any ideas?


----------



## mark memory (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (jaydubr)*

Is your coil producing anything? Also check the fuse box to see that everything is plugged all the way in. I ran into that on a couple of problems that I have encountered.
I figured out what my problems were. Not sure if anyone was following my saga, but It turns out that some of my connections were touching metal to metal on the 02 sensor, and shorting it out. I taped them off and all is good now. I fitted the mk3 cluster in last night and drove to work today. I just need to get a switch wired for the fans, and I am all set.


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (mark memory)*

I'm done with my mk1 aba swap an it starts fine and idles.but when i try to part throttle between 1300 and up i keep getting a multiple miss fire.if i blip the gas it's fine revs up an comes back to idle.maybe timing? any help would be great


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (getfocked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *getfocked* »_I'm done with my mk1 aba swap an it starts fine and idles.but when i try to part throttle between 1300 and up i keep getting a multiple miss fire.if i blip the gas it's fine revs up an comes back to idle.maybe timing? any help would be great 

im going to go out on a limb here... but i think that is the speed sensor to the ECU thats causing that.


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I am having an issue with no spark, have power going into the coil but nothing coming out. there is an ecu relay? which one would that be? i know my coils are good and my ecu is good any other suggestions?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

is there an actual wiring diagram picture anywhere? cant seem to find one, or theyve all been deleted off the hosting sites...
pinouts are good, but pictures are better.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

also a vacuum and smog diagram for an 0bd2 would be great


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (redzone98)*

the speed sensor on the tranny or the cam position on the distributor.the car is not moving would the speed sensor on the tranny still affect it


----------



## crazyeyez462 (Aug 3, 2009)

im not 100% on it but if your coil isnt firing then it might be the crank sensor cuz it doesnt know when to fire


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyeyez462* »_im not 100% on it but if your coil isnt firing then it might be the crank sensor cuz it doesnt know when to fire


that's the only thing i can think of. i have power to the ecu when key is on and when cranking, and power to the coil just no power coming out. think i am gonna order a crank position sensor...


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

Where do this wires go to? harness is 2.0 odb2
When i cut them, they were going into the passengers side fender.
Red/blue and brown/yellow.








Place on harness


----------



## miggs (May 1, 2008)

what do most people do for the lighting harness on a ce2 car swapping in obd1 motor?


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (miggs)*

Mk3 harness = cleaner, easier and more then likely in better shape then your mk2 one


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

I used the mk3, then soldered the dual round inner lights to the correct place. Also, I used the mk3 horns and just routed the wiring. To hold it in place I used Velcro straps.


----------



## miggs (May 1, 2008)

do you have to use the mk3 stalks?


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (miggs)*

Quick question about the speed sensor... Im using a 16v trans ( gotta check the code to be more specific ) on my obd1 swap so my question is what speed sensor can I use? can I just order one from GAP? plug and play? or does it need any kind of modification?? thanks


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (VW_RAT_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_RAT_VW* »_Quick question about the speed sensor... Im using a 16v trans ( gotta check the code to be more specific ) on my obd1 swap so my question is what speed sensor can I use? can I just order one from GAP? plug and play? or does it need any kind of modification?? thanks
AGB or 2Y, does not matter. plug and play. remove speedo cable and install speed sensor.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (miggs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miggs* »_what do most people do for the lighting harness on a ce2 car swapping in obd1 motor?

I'm having the exact same problem. I guess its just lighting Lighting is easier to figure out then fuel crap. It just needs a test light, and some time really. 
Anyone close to Sacramento wanna swing by and help a brutha out? 


_Modified by Motorwerks at 1:02 PM 11-10-2009_


----------



## rabbit2.0 (Oct 13, 2006)

hey guys thought i would share my 77 rabbit i just finished building. 98 aba stage 2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

can use mk2 ce2 light harness or mk3 obd1 light harness.


----------



## miggs (May 1, 2008)

can i use my mk2 rad fan wiring?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (miggs)*

if you want you could.


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Bones,,
I can swap an ODB2 ABA without the emissions crap right? Or will it throw codes left and right? If it does i can get a chip to fix that correct? I have a c2 #42 right now for my boost setup.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (EuphoriaVW)*

itll throw codes unless you get a c2 chip.


----------



## ATL_VR6 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re:*

Can someone tell me what these 4 wires are for?








Much appreciated!
-Kyle


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (ATL_VR6)*

I have no clue what it is but its not used I belive, i have one in my gti and its just hangin' out not used


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Re: (VW_RAT_VW)*

Got the engine in and wired up car turns over, but fuel pump not turning on... Any thoughts? mk2 jetta odb2 ABA swap
Note, i dont have the o2's plugged in yet.


_Modified by EuphoriaVW at 9:29 AM 12-6-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (EuphoriaVW)*

obd2 the pump only runs when cranking. plug the 02s in.
yellow is for airbags and hoodswitch. not used.


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_obd2 the pump only runs when cranking. plug the 02s in.


Thanks, I'll get those plugged in, and listen when cranking.




_Modified by EuphoriaVW at 8:14 PM 12-6-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (trn905)*

ce1 no matter if its obd1 or obd2 you need to splice. Personally id convert to CE2. doesnt matter obd1 or obd2.


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Re: (EuphoriaVW)*

Got mine running good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## laurent345 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (EuphoriaVW)*

Hi, I have a '92 Jetta and the engine is from a '95. The other day I hooked up the battery, starter and alt, plugged F, G1 and G2 in the fusebox and plugged the ECU. Fired right up with no O2 sensor. I let it idle for 30 seconds and turned it off. I was pretty satisfied with my work. 
1-Now I checked and everything seems to work except for the wipers and the washer pump. I know this is plug S on the fusebox, but the Mk3's harness does not have that plug. How do I deal with this?
2-I'm using the Mk2 fan and headlight wiring. Lights are ok, but for the fan, The only two things that are hooked up are the fan motor, the thermoswitch (on the rad) and the relay. I know there was a little wire going on the back of the head on the old 1.8 and I believe it was for the after-run or something. Will the fans work properly without that? (I know I won't have after-run obviously)
3- Can I still use the brake fluid sensor and coolant level sensor connections from the A2?
4- And also, that big fan relay in my A3 harness, I guess I can just cut it off since I'm using my A2 fan harness right?


_Modified by laurent345 at 5:55 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (laurent345)*

wipers is on engine harness, washers is on headlight harness.
brake fluid and coolant are on headlight harness
you can cut out fan stuff if you want.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

good to see it is still kicking on, i miss my mk2 golf with aba so much, even though i got a passat vr6.


----------



## laurent345 (Oct 9, 2007)

basically you're telling me I have to cut and splice for the wipers right?
As for coolant and brake fluid, I use the Mk2 stuff
Thank you


----------



## EddieD (Dec 28, 2009)

i'm working on a rabbit with a cross flow obd1. the issue im having is that the alternator is constantly charging. I can unplug the blue wire off the alt. still charges at 14.3.....i've tried a different alt same thing. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (laurent345)*

you dont need to splice anything. the wipers are on the engine harness. the cooland bottle and brake reservior is on the mk2 headlight harness
all the blue wire does on an ABA is the idiot light on the dash. 
It should be charging as long as the engine is running.


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

*EGR Frequency valve*

Swap: 91 GTI, 95 ABA OBD1
My question is regarding the EGR frequency valve, friend of my had this swap done and the EGR frequency valve was not installed / removed. What I like to know, does this valve have anything to do with idle? He said it stalls on him.
thank you


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: EGR Frequency valve (carpathianwolf)*

EGR No, but if it is not plugged on intake manifold it will be a vac leak and may have trouble idling.


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: EGR Frequency valve (bonesaw)*

ok that is what I was thinking. I'm going to check it out tomorrow and see what is going on there. 
thanks


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: EGR Frequency valve (carpathianwolf)*

Problem has been solved, timming was off and TB cable needed adjustment.
thanks


_Modified by carpathianwolf at 12:16 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## euroslab (Oct 28, 2008)

*Fuel pump issue*

I have an 86 GTI & I'm doing my 2.0 8v swap & I dropped the block in & hooked up the ECU & I got a fuel pump harness from a 92 GLI (i swapped the CE2 fusebox) but when I turn the key the fuel pump has no power & doesnt send gas to the injectors. 
Can someone please help me


----------



## EddieD (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

thanks for taking the time to write back. car runs fine! will be out at winter jam! Daytona.


----------



## South_East_Vintage (Mar 21, 2004)

*Swap Questions*

I've read a lot of this thread. A lot of the old picture links don't work any more. I've got a 92 CE2 GTI and I want to go ABA. What are the pros and cons of OBD1 vs. OBD2. I'm looking for daily driver and a clean-ish bay. Also, if I got engine/harness/ECU from a donor car are there any additional parts I would need besides clutch/seals/etc? Last question for now I promise: is it better/easier to run Mk2 or ABA accessories. Thanks.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Swap Questions (South_East_Vintage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *South_East_Vintage* »_I've read a lot of this thread. A lot of the old picture links don't work any more. I've got a 92 CE2 GTI and I want to go ABA. What are the pros and cons of OBD1 vs. OBD2. I'm looking for daily driver and a clean-ish bay. Also, if I got engine/harness/ECU from a donor car are there any additional parts I would need besides clutch/seals/etc? Last question for now I promise: is it better/easier to run Mk2 or ABA accessories. Thanks.










correct me if im wrong, But, with a CE2 GTI, his wiring should be able to cross over to the ABA Harness, almost a plug-in swap


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Swap Questions (South_East_Vintage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *South_East_Vintage* »_I've read a lot of this thread. A lot of the old picture links don't work any more. I've got a 92 CE2 GTI and I want to go ABA. What are the pros and cons of OBD1 vs. OBD2. I'm looking for daily driver and a clean-ish bay. Also, if I got engine/harness/ECU from a donor car are there any additional parts I would need besides clutch/seals/etc? Last question for now I promise: is it better/easier to run Mk2 or ABA accessories. Thanks.









All I know about OBD2 compared to OBD1 is that it has better fault code abilities, and that you have to flip the throttle body and make a bracket for the cable.
You'll need a solution for the intake. You can buy a cone filter to suck in hot air, use a Corrado VR6 airbox, or mod the Mk2 digi airbox to fit the motronic MAF, which is what I ended up doing.
You should use the ABA accessories.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Swap Questions (South_East_Vintage)*

as long as ce2 obd1 or obd2 dont make a difference. whether you will be going forced induction, want an NA chip, emissions, etc will be deciding factor.
Id run ABA accessories.


----------



## PrezeS-E36 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Swap Questions (bonesaw)*

Hi guys lots of good info here, but there are so many mixed information that it just wasn’t enough to read this whole thread twice, I wished it was a lilted bit cleaner.
Here is what I have:
91 GTi, 2.0L ABA OBD2, MK 2 cluster (no MFA/ cruise control) and speedometer cable.
Starts and runs great until 5000 RPMs, then it cuts out like on rev limiter – speed cut?
I got the wire running off the negative coil post to the green wire (U1/06) going to tachometer so my tacho works. How to feed the signal back to ECU, I understand that with MKIII cluster the blue/white plugs picks it up at W/01, what about MKII cluster?
I still have MK3 cluster, cluster harness and speed sensor for the tranny but I rather stick with the mk2 cluster.

Another question is when I feed the signal from the coil to the green wire going to the tacho should I leave it plugged in U1/06 and splice in, like a 3-way thing or just straight coil to tacho and pull the U1/06 out. The taho works either way and it doesn’t seem to make any difference but I was just wondering how others have done it.


_Modified by PrezeS-E36 at 10:12 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Swap Questions (PrezeS-E36)*

you need to connect blue/white from ECU to a mk2 MFA cluster to trick it into seeing speed. or use mk3 cluster.


----------



## laurent345 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Swap Questions (bonesaw)*

Just like that, can a chip defeat the early cutoff as well?
And now I have a question regarding the exhaust and you'll probably think I'm very stupid...















95 motor into 92 Jetta GL. Manifold and downpipe from the ABA. Stock mk2 2" exhaust for now, mated to the original 50mm inlet cat converter (which is new-ish). I'm trying to mate the two together without forking cash out for a new cat. Lets say I take the catalyser out to a muffler shop for them to weld a bigger flange on it. Will an O2 sensor bolt into the egr valve hole into the manifold? Or will it create a huge restriction and result in power loss? Maybe its not a good idea...
Lets say I buy another (used) cat. There is so many different models available I don't even know which one I need. I there one that has a 55mm inlet/50mm outlet or I'll have to fab a little reducer thing to mate the two?
Basically, tell me what you did about your exhausts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racing__rules (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Swap Questions*

planing on doing a swap into my 91 jetta 1.8 im planing on putting a 98 2.0 obd2 in it, but the car that im taking the motor out of is a automatic im plannig on just using the engine harnes with the lights and stuff will it still work with the mkii interior harnes seeing how its an auto and what will i need to doo?? help please










_Modified by racing__rules at 4:51 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## racing__rules (Dec 27, 2009)

anybody?? just curious if il have any issuse because my motor is coming out of an automatic..


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (racing__rules)*

need to recode ecu via vag-com. also need to run wires for reverse light switch.


----------



## racing__rules (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

to recode the ecu why do i have to do this and how do i go about it? like where do you get a vag-com? and if i get one how do you "recode" it? how do i wire in the scan port?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (racing__rules)*

if you dont recode it will throw a code for not seeing the auto trans computer.. you can get the cable from ross-tech.com. also could go to local shop or check regional forums. look back a few pages, there is countless posts on how to wire scan port.


----------



## racing__rules (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

wil it still run fine even with it giving off the codes because that wouldnt bother me a bit.. im new to the hole swaping thing and i find its better to ask then to find out the hard way because its in my driver and im plannign on swapping it out on a 3 day weekend so i dont want to run into any suprizes..


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (racing__rules)*

Don't waste money if you aren't going to use it on another car... check this sites to see if anyone has one close to you. Some people do charge for the use, but its cheaper then buying the cable yourself.
http://www.vagtoolfinder.com/


----------



## laurent345 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (abuthemagician)*

I got my swap running and driving, but I still have some uplugged wires by the fusebox. I just want to make sure they aren't used. Everything is Mk2 wiring; fans, lights... Except for the motor, which is Mk3 obviously.








I know the tree big yellow ones are the A3's lights, but I have no idea what are the others used for. There is one big brown (ground I supposed) that I connecter to the grounding plate on the left side but its kinda loose and it looks like it has to plug in something bigger. The car runs fine with the wiring like this, except for 2 things:
-When I'm driving and I want to stop, I depress the clutch but sometimes the revs drop too low and the engine stalls. Take note that I didn't have an O2 sensor for that little drive. Also, no EGR but both holes are plugged. Maybe the ECU is giving too much fuel and floods the engine.
-Heater fan doesn't work on speed 4 for some obscure reason








Thats about it.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (laurent345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laurent345* »_
-Heater fan doesn't work on speed 4 for some obscure reason










Power for the 4th speed runs through the AC harness, which I'm guessing you pulled. Find the white 5-pin connector on the dash harness near the fuse box and jumper the pins for the relay power and fan. I'm pretty sure the wires are yellow/red and black. You might want to fuse it as well.


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (CodeMan)*









Cluster Harness...
I get power, but no tach,gas, or temp.
I plugged in the 2 blue ones, and a black one, where do the others plug into? back of the fuse box too?


_Modified by EuphoriaVW at 10:30 AM 3-13-2010_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (EuphoriaVW)*

do i need the cluster with the obd2 swap? id like to keep my old one and wire in the check engine light.
also, where do i get the obd scanner and how do i wire it in? the harness i pulled from the JY does not have one


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_do i need the cluster with the obd2 swap? id like to keep my old one and wire in the check engine light.
also, where do i get the obd scanner and how do i wire it in? the harness i pulled from the JY does not have one

you dont need the mk3 cluster, but its easier for the swap. If you want to keep the mk2, youll have to run a wire to neg. term on the coil. I chose the mk3 cluster.

You have to splice into the wires coming of the ECU. There is some pin-outs on here sometime.


----------



## GTiRacer53 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (EuphoriaVW)*

I haven't been able to find any info on A/C.. 
'91 CE2 Digi car, OBDII ABA swap. Would like to keep the serpentine belt set-up; will I need to have the lines modified to run the MK3 compressor + condensor?


----------



## 2k3GTI18T (Dec 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I have an OBD1 ABA with OBD1 ECU that I took out of my MKII. I bought what I was told was a new OBD1 engine harness but after closer inspection it looks like an OBD2 harness. Can this harness drive the OBD1 motor with the OBD1 ECU and just cut out the extra wires?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (GTiRacer53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiRacer53* »_I haven't been able to find any info on A/C.. 
'91 CE2 Digi car, OBDII ABA swap. Would like to keep the serpentine belt set-up; will I need to have the lines modified to run the MK3 compressor + condensor?

I did a little research on this before I decided to ditch the AC. You'll have to put the mk3 line ends on the mk2 lines. Then you have to deal with the compressor hitting the radiator hose. 
This guy got a custom radiator - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4036916 
I've heard that a 16v passat lower rad support will move the radiator far enough forward to clear the compressor, but I've never been able to verify that.


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (EuphoriaVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuphoriaVW* »_








Cluster Harness...
I get power, but no tach,gas, or temp.
I plugged in the 2 blue ones, and a black one, where do the others plug into? back of the fuse box too?

_Modified by EuphoriaVW at 10:30 AM 3-13-2010_


Worked on it today, still no dice.. I dont think my fans are working either.








(I cant see the engine temp due to the cluster not working.)
Maybe related?


----------



## laurent345 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey its me again...
I hooked up the O2 sensor and exhaust. Idle used to be a little choppy and it seemed to misfire a bit. Thought it was because it had no exhaust and O2. Now with that added, it misfires even more and has a lot of trouble to idle. I can't seem to find any visible vacuum leaks. Any ideas?


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (laurent345)*

bad gas?


----------



## laurent345 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm thinking it might be that since when I parked it my tank was almost empty and the lines were disconnected for a while. I'll try putting some fresh gas in it tonight.
EDIT: Put a few gallons of new gas in it and no dice. Couldn't siphon anything out before that though, meaning the tank was really dry.
And look, a video
http://s242.photobucket.com/al...3.flv

_Modified by laurent345 at 2:45 PM 3-22-2010_


_Modified by laurent345 at 5:30 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (laurent345)*

Link failed on the video.


----------



## South_East_Vintage (Mar 21, 2004)

*Read the whole entire thread still have questions...*

So, yes, I sat and read this entire thread last night - at least the stuff pertaining to Mk2 chassis, OBD2 engines, and CE2. It was pretty late so I may have dozed off in spots, but I probably got 90% of it. Car is a 92 GTI. Swapping OBD2 swap engine/trans/engine & lighting harness/etc out of a 98 cabrio. Questions I still have:
1) I stuck with the Mk2 rear k-frame. What is the best passenger side rear mount to use. I know the 16v cars came with a solid mount but I thought I read about that maybe causing contact between crank pulley and frame rail. 
2) I don't want to spring the extra bucks right now (will later) to swap to MFA. I don't want to run a mk3 cluster. What's the availability or part number for he piece that bolts to the back of a non-MFA cluster to convert the analog signal to digital for VSS?
3) What is the proper bolt-in Neuspeed P-Flo setup for the aba in an A2 chassis. VR6 corrado?
4) At a glance it looks like my Mk2 downpipe will bolt up to the Mk3 manifold and still have proper clearance. I also have the Mk3 downpipe. Which is better to use?
5) Will the Mk3 wiper motor bolt up to my wiper transmission so it will plug into the mk3 harness?
6) Does anyone have a functioning evap system using the mk2 canister and the mk3 purge valve that can give me a quick how-to on how to set that up?
All I can think of for right now.


----------



## laurent345 (Oct 9, 2007)

1) Use an early mk2 style rubber mount, you need to have the appropriate bracket to bolt it to the subframe. You also need the rear motor mount bracket from a Mk2
3)Just use a regular cone filter. 2.75" diameter. Can't help you on the neuspeed p-flow but I think a corrado airbox fits, so the 'rado pflow will probably fit
4)I used the Mk3 downpipe and cat with success
5)I don't know but the mk3 harness has the same plug as the mk2 one, so you can use the mk2 motor with the mk3 harness
6) I'd like to know that too!


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATL_VR6* »_Can someone tell me what these 4 wires are for?








Much appreciated!
-Kyle


i was told those are the signals to the gauge cluster for the blinkers


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

for those people with obd2, the b4 passat aba upper intake manifold solves the throttle cable issue, saw this today at the junkyard..








i know the pic isn't very big but you can see the throttle cable bracket on the left of the manifold, and on the b4 passat aba the throttle body is already flipped








here is another pic:










_Modified by c-had at 3:54 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## boostedbastid (Aug 31, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

alot of pics arent working anymore, and im lost on my obd2 wiring so im remaking the DIY, hopefully you guys can help me out, and i never delete my pics so it will be here forever!!!

























































########################################################################################################################
#########################################AND NOW FOR THE WIRING############################################################

please if you know what any of these plugs are, post up the # and what it connects to, if its in the fuse box area, just say where it goes, or if its switched +12v, constant +12v, or ground.
also i plan on keeping the a/c so having the a/c work is necessary

#1
#2
#3
#4
#5
#6
#7
#8
#9
#10
#11
#12
#13
#14
#15
#16
#17
#18
#19
#20
#21
#22
#23
#24
#25
#26
#27
#28
#29
#30
#31
#32
#33
#34
#35
#36
#37
#38
#39
#40
#41


_Modified by the4ork at 3:50 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## boostedbastid (Aug 31, 2009)

*FV-QR*

2. alternator wire?
3. starter wire
4. a/c fan clutch
5. a/c sensor on rear of head coolant flange
8. headlight harness plug
9. fan pluf
27-29. OBD plugs
30. second o2 sensor
31. first o2 sensor
32-33. emissions control crap
34. maf sensor
38. fan control module
39. fan control module
41. looks like heated washer nozzle
42. ambient air temp.
43. windshield wipers
44. brake mast cyl res
48. horn
49. fan switch on radiator



_Modified by boostedbastid at 6:03 AM 4-9-2010_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (boostedbastid)*

is there any year or model that JUST has the engine harness, i dont need all the fan control and all that other garbage... just the engine harness








should i seperate it all? or go back to the junkyard and get the rest of everything and just make it all work?
or will it be much easier to just convert everything to obd1?
didnt realise this was gonna be so much work










_Modified by the4ork at 7:31 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## GTiRacer53 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ork)*

'91 GTi, '95 ABA swap. Have multiple plugs hanging currently with no home. Fuel pump is powered on with just the battery connected, but nothing else is powering up. I have power only at the far corner of the fuse panel, but nowhere else. Nothing in the car is functioning aside from the fuel pump. Using a MK3 gauge cluster as well.









Blue plug, wire is blue/white

























No home for the yellow wire?

















































Do I need this from the MK3 harness?

















Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## daneek155 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (NOS122s)*

wiring experts or who have done this a bunch of times please help me.... it wont crank,,, makes a whinning noise around the throttle body, here is my tread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4752237


----------



## daneek155 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

can someone help me out... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daneek155 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (daneek155)*

bump


----------



## BigWilieStyle (Apr 26, 2008)

can you use the 8v tranny! seen a lot of hype about the 020 16v tranny


----------



## racing__rules (Dec 27, 2009)

yes you can use the 8v tranny. i just did the swap in my 90 golf gti using a 96 jetta gt that was an automatic i wired it all up and must of had some good luck cause the first time i turned the key it fired right up. haven't got to take it for a ride yet though just got the motor in today. still have a lot of buttoning up to do. but i am hoping it works better then the old tired and now blown 1.8


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

You need to use the 8v clutch disk and the 16v pressure plate.


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

89 Jetta with CE2 i think (as everything plugged right in to the fusebox)

OBD1 94 engine with harness

I removed the harness from the mk2 for the old 1.8

and swapped in the aba harness, plugged in 4 big plugs

and i spliced the red/red black wires together (have to put in a fuse) black plug large gauge

put in 109 and 18 relay from mk3

it cranks, mk2 cluster lights up dumby lights turn on,

fuel pump runs and I have fuel

no spark tho

it cranks

there is about 4 plugs not hooked up...

any help?

thanks


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

I get no fuel or spark or any sign of it starting

it just cranks

I NEED HELP ASAP, there has to be someone around, its been 4days and I need to get it running

i even went to the extent to grab another harness and ECU

i got them from an auto car but its almost the same

I got the same exact result, so i swapped fuse boxes, and same result

I even removed the covers on the fuel pump relay, 109 and 80 relays and I could only see 109 and 80 turn on, the fuel pump one wont

and I have 1 extra 8 wire black plug... I only have a bently for a 95-97 passat and i dont even know what im trying to figure out... I need a little guidance...

from this entire thread, i read and alot of people actually got it running without the issues im having

hell i read alot of the posts, search sucks, and google only pulls up dead links

im freaking, i need it going asap...

THANKS


----------



## Rocambolesque (Apr 18, 2010)

might be a stupid question but...

Just found out that digi uses relay 32 (4 pin) and motronic uses 109 (6 pin). I still have the 32 and the car already started, but ran wrong. Now it won't start anymore. Do you think swapping to a 109 will solve the problem?


----------



## radcon05 (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow its been a long time since ive been on here. Quick question after reading a millon posts. I am swapping and ABA and manual trans into my 91 Jetta which was a 1.8 auto trans. I have the rear two mounts bolted down but the front sub-brace mount stud is about an inch to far towards the motor to bolt up in the hole. Was there two different front sub-braces between auto and manual cars? If not does anybody have any sugestions.


----------



## eurotrashgti (Aug 25, 2006)

Paging Bonesaw.

Im swapping a obd 2 aba into a 90 golf Ce2. I took a few pics just so I know exactly where everything goes. These are all pics of plugs and wires coming out of the obd2 harness. If anyone could help me Identify where these go, In the best detail you can, I would REALLY Appreciate it. I know where the main plugs go, but here are the ones Im not sure about:

*PICTURE A*








1- I think this is the one you put the 30amp fuse in?
2-?
3-I believe Bonesaw said this is not needed?
4-?


*PICTURE B*








1-Ive read this is for obd port? What is that? Do I need It?
2-???
3-Guessing this is for Z1?
4-?
5-Is this for Z2?
6-?

*PICTURE C*








RED WIRE-???

*PICTURE D*








Black/white wire coming out of plug?
Black wire coming from harness?

Again, If anyone could help me out I would appreciate it. I've wrote on a couple of the wirres what I think they are, Please correct me if I'm wrong. TIA


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

pic a use #1 put 20-30amp fuse in it this is your starter

2-3-4 not used

pic b #3 power to fuse block from engine harness #4 fuel pump power from fuse block #5 ground from engine harness

1-2-6 not used

pic c im guessing is your o2 sensor warm-up it also gets ignition power from fuse block

pic d just connect the 2 black back together and is used for you windshield wipers i believe


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

OMG **** this site so bad. Thanks for the pics, it makes it real straight forward.
Picture A
1 15A fuse. power to starter
2 AC not needed
3 hood switch and turns for alarm not needed
4 turns on cluster plugs into instrument cluster harness

Picture B
1 OBD port. connect to same grey/white on OBD port. connect red to power and brown to grounds. so you can scan car
2 blue/white wire connects to W1. sends speed signal from VSS to ECU. Black/yellow needs switched ignition. power to Fan Control Module
3 y3 or y4 main power to fusebox
4 z1
5 z2 main ground
6 connect red wires together. clutch interlock switch

Picture C
Connect to y1 or y2 clutch interlock relay

Picture D
Fuse for heated waster nozzles. Some have it cut out like that as they dont have heated washers.


----------



## eurotrashgti (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank you sooo much! Ok, I have everthing hooked up like that and I have a few issues.

If i turn the key the car will not turn over. The throttle body makes a crazy noise for a while, but nothing else happens. 

On picture B #6, I connected those two wires together and If I touch those two wires to Y3 or Y4 the car will turn over,but not start. with the key on or off BTW.

Also, if I jump the starter with the battery positive it will turn over, but not start. 

Im guessing It wont start because neither of the 02 sensors are hooked up yet. But it should at least turn over with the key shouldnt it?

Since the throttle body makes that noise does that mean the ECU is at least turning on/working?


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

i had the same problem. that wire for your starter wasnt getting power from my fuse box. i didnt put a fuse it though. i just routed 12v power to it and wired in a button for push start. that got power to start the starter. kinda ghetto but what else are you gonna do if the power pin in from the fuse box doesnt work. even though my starter was working the engine still wouldnt start up but turned out my distributer cap was on wrong. flipped it 180 and it cranked right up. this was all while my 02 was not hooked up so i know thats not what it is. check your distributer cap and make sure your plugs are set for the correct firing order. looking down at it from the front of your car it should be 1=top 2=left 3=right 4=bottom. cylinder one starts to your right looking down at the engine ( or the cars left).


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

my question to all the aba to mk2 ce2 experts out there is how do i get my turn signals, reverse lights, and gauge cluster to work. btw i have a 91 16v passat 02A not 020.


----------



## eurotrashgti (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah I got the car running. still not with the key, but with those two wires to 12v. The reason It wasnt starting before is because my fuel lines were backwards lol. Make sure you get that right if you are doing this swap:banghead:

I guess I have to wire a start button since the key wont do anything.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

b6, literally strip both the wires, and twist them together and solder or crimp. the car should start. if it does not the clutch interlock relay is not getting power. possibly is the relay in picture C. make sure that wire is getting power.


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

so the mk2 stock air box doesnt fit with the aba in and either does the aba air box...what gives! which air box do i use cause they dont make cheap after market intakes for this engine.


----------



## Charlie_Foxtrot (Jun 5, 2008)

radcon05 said:


> Wow its been a long time since ive been on here. Quick question after reading a millon posts. I am swapping and ABA and manual trans into my 91 Jetta which was a 1.8 auto trans. I have the rear two mounts bolted down but the front sub-brace mount stud is about an inch to far towards the motor to bolt up in the hole. Was there two different front sub-braces between auto and manual cars? If not does anybody have any sugestions.


 you are probably using the automatic trans front mount bracket, you need to get a 5 speed bracket.


----------



## Charlie_Foxtrot (Jun 5, 2008)

hey bonesaw, just a few questions to clarify if you don't mind, I'm just trying to figure out what everything is and what i'm leaving out, haven't even put the motor in yet 



bonesaw said:


> Picture A
> 4 turns on cluster plugs into instrument cluster harness


 If i'm running a mkII instrument cluster do I need to plug this in? 



bonesaw said:


> Picture B
> 2 Black/yellow needs switched ignition. power to Fan Control Module
> 6 connect red wires together. clutch interlock switch


 Sorry not sure what you mean by needs switched ignition, do you mean that I should just wire this up to a switch so I can turn on the fan when it heats up? Also, with regards to 6, (this might be a stupid question, but) would you recommend running a wire from each connector in the harness or cut and connect wires directly using butt connectors?


----------



## Rocambolesque (Apr 18, 2010)

docterelliot, just slap a cone filter (2.75" diameter inlet) on the intake boot. I cut a bracket to hold it to the engine like this: 










Or apparently a Corrado VR6 airbox will work.


----------



## Charlie_Foxtrot (Jun 5, 2008)

Okay guys, here's my hanging wires as things stand:

It's a 1990 Golf automatic with a 2.0 and 5 spd swap pulled from a 98 cabrio and rebuilt. As far as my wiring goes, I'm using mkIII headlight harness, mkIII fusebox, with a mkII cluster, having trouble figuring out what I do and don't need.

*PICTURE A*









Okay I know the 2-wire black and green plug goes to the instrument cluster, but I have no idea where or how that works, is that only used if running a mkIII cluster?

The liliac and black wire I haven't seen in this thread yet, I searched the back of my bentley and the only lilac and black wire I could find with a t2d connector is supposed to run to an o2 warmup or something. Is that necessary? (not sure if this is cabrio-only)

*PICTURE B*









This grey/blue wire comes out the mkII interior harness, the end of it goes into Q6 I believe, but these two plugs are along the wires don't seem to have a home.

*PICTURE C*









These are also off the mkII interior harness, dunno what this big brown one is, or these two plugs along the white/yellow wire running to W1 don't have a home either, and there's also this plug at the end of this black wire at the tip of my middle finger.

*PICTURE D*









This is the relay side, I'm wondering about the relay with the single grey wire coming out plugged in under the 92 relay clipped in the top there, I have no idea where that plug is supposed to go, i just put it in an empty slot and it fit, but it seems to fit a few of them.

*PICTURE E*









The red/green wire is coming out of the 92 relay clipped in the top of the last pic, dunno where that goes, and also the red/black wire coming out of one of harnesses, again no idea.

*PICTURE F*









Is this cool? I found a plug that matched another plug that had the same color wire, haha. then again, there's a few red/white wires and the plugs are different colors.

*PICTURE G*









Okay I've already spliced the blue/white wire into W1 to override the VSS, and I know that the black/yellow wire is supposed to control the fan module but what should I do with it?


Lemmie know!


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

not sure if this is right but i didnt plug in the black and yellow wire and my fan somehow works. anyone know if i still need to plug it in? is it working but not working right? also i did not plug that blue black one in to override the vss cause im keeping the mk2 cluster and plan on getting a cable for the speedo.


----------



## Charlie_Foxtrot (Jun 5, 2008)

No you still need to do that blue/grey wire splice. I plan on using a mkII speedo cable as well, but I believe that the mkIII ecu still needs to get the signal from the VSS to override the speed limiter. This is actually specifically if you're using a speedo cable otherwise your rev limit will be set at 5500 or something. Splice the blue/grey wire into W1 to override this.


----------



## Charlie_Foxtrot (Jun 5, 2008)

Charlie_Foxtrot said:


> No you still need to do that blue/grey wire splice. I plan on using a mkII speedo cable as well, but I believe that the mkIII ecu still needs to get the signal from the VSS to override the speed limiter. This is actually specifically if you're using a speedo cable otherwise your rev limit will be set at 5500 or something. Splice the blue/grey wire into W1 to override this.


Okay forget this, I read up a few pages back again and I think I misunderstood, you only need to go to W1 if you're running a mkIII cluster. If you're running mkII cluster then you need to run a MFA cluster or speedo cable.

If I run the speedo cable how do you override the VSS limiter? Is it possible?


----------



## Charlie_Foxtrot (Jun 5, 2008)

Or is it possible to swap MFA plugs from a non-mfa cluster?


----------



## Rocambolesque (Apr 18, 2010)

You need to find a cluster from a Mk2 that had either cruise control of MFA. At the back of the cluster on the speedo side you'll see there's a little box thing held with 2 screws. That generates a Hall signal and you use it as your speed sensor.


----------



## Charlie_Foxtrot (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks, my golf doesn't have MFA or cruise control and interestingly enough I seem to have a 3 pin plug behind my speedo. Lucky me. It was an automatic if that makes any difference.


----------



## Rocambolesque (Apr 18, 2010)

Well I finally got the car running like it should today and surprisingly, no cutoff at 5k like it was supposed to. Also, I never had to power that yellow/red wire to make the car start. And when I look at people's wiring, it seems like I have a mix between OBD1 and OBD2, because some wires are missing, and some others are extra  I anin't complaining though, this car runs good now!!

And for future reference to people who want to remove their lower manifold to paint it or do something else: make really sure to plug it those injectors properly. no. 3 wasn't plugged all the way in and it gave me weeks of headaches haha..


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

wondering if anybody knows how to wire up the oil pressure switch and temp gauge to a ce2 mk2? my swap is complete and running except for those two things. oil light on the cluster flashes but goes out when i push the brake pedal in and the temp gauge doesnt work. the oil pressure switches are plugged in and so are the coolant senser plugs. also my parking lights come on when i push on the brake pedal as well.


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

hey guys quick question. does the aba downpipe bolt up to the stock mk2 cat, or should i get a mk3 cat?

thanks


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Get a mk3 cat.


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

thanks codeman. one more question, my axles are shot so what size should i get if im using a mk3 o2o transmission? 100mm?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

100mm is correct.


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

cheers codeman! :beer:


----------



## Jeffpimp (Jul 8, 2010)

PAGTI91 said:


> just remeber one of the main differences, between OBDI and OBDII...the dual O2 sensors for cleaner emmisions. You must use the OBDII downpipe for an OBDII swap...seethe second O2 sensor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey can you repost those photo's ???????


----------



## Jeffpimp (Jul 8, 2010)

*VSS hook up for OBDII on MKII with MKII/MFA DASH*

So I have been reading many different post on here but still kinda o confussed about where to hook up this blue/white wire or yellow/white wire that goes to the OBDII ECU to the back of my MKII gauge cluster with the MFA I here heard some ask about the vacuume line what ever just want to know is it on that 28pin plug that plugs into the gauge cluster and if yes which pin number is it and also is there already power going to the other side of the MFA or do I need to do something about this to ?????


----------



## Jeffpimp (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeffpimp said:


> So I have been reading many different post on here but still kinda o confussed about where to hook up this blue/white wire or yellow/white wire that goes to the OBDII ECU to the back of my MKII gauge cluster with the MFA I here heard some ask about the vacuume line what ever just want to know is it on that 28pin plug that plugs into the gauge cluster and if yes which pin number is it and also is there already power going to the other side of the MFA or do I need to do something about this to ?????


 I ment to say I have a cruise control dash...........


----------



## Jeffpimp (Jul 8, 2010)

*Tach wire*

So I have read about makeing my MKII dash tach work with OBDII and I see that some are hooking up a jumper wire from terminal 1 on the coil to G 1/12 green /blk ok that is the tach out-put form the ECU right and this does cause any problems ????


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I jumped the -terminal on the coil directly to the tach wire in the cluster harness, works great.


----------



## Jeffpimp (Jul 8, 2010)

CodeMan said:


> I jumped the -terminal on the coil directly to the tach wire in the cluster harness, works great.


 Thanks maybe my tach is bad ............


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Make sure you have the correct terminal from the coil. If it's bolted into the stock location, then you need the lower terminal under the little plastic cover, not under the plug connector.


----------



## Jeffpimp (Jul 8, 2010)

CodeMan said:


> Make sure you have the correct terminal from the coil. If it's bolted into the stock location, then you need the lower terminal under the little plastic cover, not under the plug connector.


 OK I taped into the red/blk wire instead of the terminal on the coil ..............


----------



## Jeffpimp (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeffpimp said:


> OK I taped into the red/blk wire instead of the terminal on the coil ..............


 WOO HOO I have a tach now thanks ...................


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

Do you need to have the charcoal canister, or can I just block off where it goes to the tb? Whats it purpose?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

If you have emissions inspections in your area, you'll need to keep it. It stores fuel vapors from the tank and releases them into the intake to burn up. IIRC there's instructions on how to get rid of it in the first 15 or so pages of the thread. If you're not shaving the bay then you may as well keep it though, my 2 cents.


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

Is there a DIY or good post on how/what to take out of the mk3 harness? Its only 4 plugs for the fuse box then everything else isnt needed since ill use the mk2 harness for the rest?


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

like what this guy did to his wiring harness.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4167980-Mk2-ABA-2.0L-swap-DIY&highlight=mk2+aba+swap


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

It will depend on the year and make of the car the aba is pulled from getting a wiring and ecu from the same car helps also the sensors, as far as the harness you just follow the engine harness to the back of the fuse box and unplug mainly 4 white plugs but again depending on the year and make there may be some dissecting involved.


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

its obd1 going into a ce2 car. so ive plugged the harness into the fusebox but i have what it seems like alot of extra wiring in the engine bay


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

I have a VSS question....I am adding a MKIII dash and VSS to my OBDII aba/02a swap


OK, so I got a MKIII dash and harness and picked up a VSS.......but for the life of me I cannot locate the VSS connector in the harness(I hate my life). If my harness came off a auto it should still have a vss plug right. I pieced all this together off the vortex....so I don't know what years it all came off. 

Is the VSS plug in different locations on auto/manual harnesses???? For all I know I could be using a auto main harness with manual sub-harnesses.

I am looking into hard wiring the vss, I got a plug from the junk yard to wire it with. From what I can tell I need to send the white/blue to G1/11, the brown/white I can ground and the last wire is white which I assume is the power which would go to G1/05. 

Would this work? Why wouldn't my harness have a VSS plug???


UPDATE - I wired in a VSS.....so my MKIII cluster works but now I need the ECU to see the signal from the VSS.....


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

anybody know which coolant temp sensor to use if your running the A2 radiator? my temp gauge doesnt work for some reason.


----------



## Charlie_Foxtrot (Jun 5, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken the switch on the radiator is only to control the fan and you use what ever one you have a plug for the threads all work. the temp gauge on the cluster is read off the sensors on the coolant flange at the head. I put a new sensor in mine and it doesn't read sometimes I suspect it's the cluster or one of the harnesses somewhere isn't in good. Anyway good luck.


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks. yah i was mistaken. your right the coolant temp sensor IS on the head. not sure how to get the cluster to read it though. might have to do some bently research and find the wire on the mk3 harness for those sensors and solder it to the wires for it on the fuse box. if i can even do that. well see.


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

Here is a quick question 

I finished my swap few months ago and have been driving it ever since ( 91 GTI, CE2, obd1, obd1 harness and headlight harness ) 
Now the only issue that I've had is when I hit my breaks my parking lights come on, Im not sure why since none of the wires were hacked up or messed up.


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

let me ask a dumb one. I can plug an OBD2 ABA harness, directly into my CE2 fuse box? because i have done this into my mk2 with the obd2VR6 harness, but now were putting in an 8v. can i plug it in just like the VR? and anything else i need to tie in? thanks guys


----------



## Rocambolesque (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah its pretty much plug and play. Swap plugs F, G1, G2 and S and that's about it. You have to jump wires to run a Mk3 cluster, but think you need to do this with the VR6 too.


----------



## regendub (Mar 23, 2009)

*Fan Control Module Question*

*Car:* 1986 Jetta GLI
*ABA:* 1995 Cabrio 2.0

I've heard that the Fan Control Module (FCM) can be deleted if I don't have AC. Is this true? Does the FCM only work for cars with AC? 

If the FCM can be deleted, is there a DIY on it?

I'm in the process of shaving the engine bay, so if this bulky box and its numerous wires can be deleted, that would save a load of work. :thumbup:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

yes:thumbup:


----------



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

catch this i bought an aba swapped ce2 91 gti with an obd1 aba

im not no dumby when it comes to cars, but this time i am

now this car seemed "nigg rigged" from the beginning

it had a push start button which threw me off quite a bit

now i figured the reason he had that was because of the ignition switch

so i decided hey lets go do it bought it changed it removed his relay setup he had from the battery to the button back to the starter ( not so dumb huh) haha

replugged the harness back into the starter

now it started before, i had issues prior and it wound up being the ecu.but whatever still started after i changed it

heres some pictures of the fuse box set up

please tell me what you see odd/ different / should be done etc please it doesnt crank no nothing i changed relays fuses the whole nine

the green wire from the cluster part is connected to the ignition coil

i dont seem to see a constant power to or from the ecu anywere ( but it started before? daily)
















let me know why it was working any now its not guys please let me know asap :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ennui_delphian (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got a connector that goes to the top of the coolant flange (as seen on other ABA's) but the flange on my motor has a blockoff plate on the top of it. What is this sensor and should I install it or remove those wires colors are, green and green with orange stripe.

I've got some other random connectors that I should have pictures of soon that I have no clue where they go.


----------



## ennui_delphian (Mar 31, 2007)

pictures of aforementioned connectors










Black spade connector 


















o2 sensor? it's off the ecu section of wiring










looks like it should go right behind the engine. It's off of the ECU section of wiring


















ecu section of wiring green/white and orange/white










red/black, orange, black ecu section


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Is this OBD1 or OBD2?

Do you have anything plugged in for sure?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

This is what my wiring looked like after I was done


----------



## ennui_delphian (Mar 31, 2007)

Svedka said:


> Is this OBD1 or OBD2?
> 
> Do you have anything plugged in for sure?


obd 1. and I have everything I have on the motor and surrounding it plugged in, I do not have an o2 sensor or pretty much anything else that would be plugged behind the motor.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

ennui_delphian said:


> obd 1. and I have everything I have on the motor and surrounding it plugged in, I do not have an o2 sensor or pretty much anything else that would be plugged behind the motor.


your description is vague at best.

You need 

MAF
ISV
IAT
TPS
CTS
02
crank sensor
knock sensor
Coil wires
evap sensor
overflow cap sensor
reverse sensor


what you can delete
MFA sensor
speed sensor
EGR
I deleted the evap sensor and can with no issue others have had issues

What you must decide on is fan wiring mk3 or custom

Check the list off and go from there. When my wife gets home I'll look at the color of the wires running into the sensors.:beer:


----------



## ennui_delphian (Mar 31, 2007)

Everything listed in the pictures above come directly out of the section of harness that leads to the ECU. I don't understand how this is vague.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

vauge because the intake and tb maf isv iat are not in the car so all that to me is in front of the motor but you said everything in front is plugged in I can only think of 2 things behind the motor being the coil prob your last pic red brown black and the 02 sensor probably the one you suggested, that's why i gave a brief list to check off


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

looked at the car 

I deleted the first pic black wire, 2nd looks like 02, 3rd is factory mk3 speed sensor i deleted, 4th is mfa for mk3 gauge cluster i deleted, 5th coil


----------



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

Pin 1 Is Grounded

Pin 23 Gets Power When Key Switch on "On Position"

Pin 54 Has Constant Power

Changed Ignition Switch

Doesnt Even Crank Over?

Any Suggestions What To Check ? 

Please Help Thanks Guys :thumbup:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

ChunkyPeanuts said:


> Pin 1 Is Grounded
> 
> Pin 23 Gets Power When Key Switch on "On Position"
> 
> ...


Look for where they spliced the red and black starter wire together from the fusebox it could have been done wit a fuse or if it was a auto harness look for where the shifter lock wires are and jump the two big red and black.

Revers from the starter follow the red/black wire to the fuse box.

Does the fuel pump preime when you turn the ignition.


----------



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

there is no fuse on the red black wire. they just spliced it and put it together.

the fuel pump primes every time

im pretty sure its not an auto harness if so weres the shifter lock wire located?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Sear belt plugged into door?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Ground from battery to body 
Ground from battery to motor
jump the starter see if it turns over?


----------



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

the seat belt and wire is in the door and in the buckle connected, is it going to be the only 2 wires in the door?

if so what do i do?


----------



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

i tried putting a wire from the starter positive terminal to the bettery as someone trys to crank it over and i didnt get anything, not even a spark :screwy:

this is so annoying if someone helps me fix this problem ill paypal you 20 $ :thumbup: legit


----------



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

wow im retarded i jumped the seatbelt harness and it runs. thank you so much guys :thumbup:


----------



## T-redmk2ABA (Jun 9, 2009)

So I'm doing obd2 were do all the stupid single wire conetioncs go that don't to into the fuse box or do I need them ( 92 gti ) ? Also is it better to swap in the headlight harness aswel. Is the car not going to start because not havung a seat belt harness or a clutch pedal harness


----------



## T-redmk2ABA (Jun 9, 2009)

ok i need help with these plugs, only ones left took care of seat belt inter lock, is it only in drivers door?, took care of everything else but these, also how do i jump D8 to E2 when tere arent any plugs in them?

help me please

picture A








*both of these want the same port, the mk3 is on the left and mk2 has the think red wires in it, they go to the rad*

picture B








*were do these two wires on my finger go (there cut) its in L , there is a wire same color on a relay with a 53 on it (stock mk2) that has think red wires that go to the plug in picture a*

picture C








*idk mk2*

picture D








*comes off L ,mk2*

picture E








*comes off J mk2*

picture F








*mk3 harness what is this for were does the little black wire go and the red/yellow*

picture G








*what is this mk3 harness*

picture H








*mk3 cluster harness were do these go*


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

laurent345 said:


> When I'm driving and I want to stop, I depress the clutch but sometimes the revs drop too low and the engine stalls. Take note that I didn't have an O2 sensor for that little drive. Also, no EGR but both holes are plugged. Maybe the ECU is giving too much fuel and floods the engine.


did you ever get this figured out>? i just picked up a mk2 xflow obd1 and its having the same issue stalling out when pushing the clutch in sometimes. let me know!


----------



## T-redmk2ABA (Jun 9, 2009)

Someone help with my earlyer post


----------



## Mufins13 (Apr 23, 2010)

can some one explane this to me like im a 3 year old pictures would help my tach wont work what wire off the coil do i need and i dont have maf functions on my guage cluster any help would be great


----------



## Rocambolesque (Apr 18, 2010)

for your tach, you need to run a wire from the coil's negative terminal. Its under that little plastic cap. Its the lower one. You run it to the tach's pin on the fusebox. I don't remember which one it is. 

Now I have a question. When using the new style coil, how do you attach the wire? These is no studs and nuts like the old coil. I thought about soldering a piece of wire with a connector on the terminal and connecting the wire to that.


----------



## ennui_delphian (Mar 31, 2007)

I would solder it and call it done.


----------



## regendub (Mar 23, 2009)

Rocambolesque said:


> for your tach, you need to run a wire from the coil's negative terminal. Its under that little plastic cap. Its the lower one. You run it to the tach's pin on the fusebox. I don't remember which one it is.


 
Just out of curiosity, why do you have to run it to the coil's negative terminal? Why cant I just ground it out under the dash? Wouldn't that be doing the same thing?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

no, the coils negative "pulse" is what triggers the tach.


----------



## regendub (Mar 23, 2009)

ah, ok. Thanks for cleaning that up for me.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*WIMPS*

It gets hot here sometimes, and I like AC. And out of all you douches, not one has shown an AC install. In this saying, SHOW ME ONE! I for one will be doing an AC/ Power steering install.


SHOW ME ONE. opcorn:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Here you go, ****-for-brains. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4036916


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

****-for brains??? Your lousy at making friends.:thumbdown: 

I did see that set up and its way to much work to swap all of that stuff in. I'm using the MK3 ac pump and then the MK3 PS pump.

Here is the AC at the pump lines that I made.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

simon-says said:


> ...WIMPS...douches...





CodeMan said:


> ****-for-brains





simon-says said:


> ****-for brains??? Your lousy at making friends.:thumbdown:


My heart bleeds for you. If you can't take it, don't dish it.


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

any ideas on these? trying to get the last bit buttoned up. 

79 scirocco w/ full ce2 swap (original switches, cluster, etc spliced in) 
97 aba obd2 

below are guesses.. 

thanks in advance 










1 - white plug, 1 wire brown/red - to rear wiring harness - trunk light switch? (not used) 
2 - yellow plug, 1 wire yellow/blue - to rear wiring harness - DRL 
3 - black plug, 1 wire brown/yellow - to rear wiring harness - park brake 
4 - red plug, 2 wires brown/yellow, blue/yellow - to rear wiring harness - DRL 
5 - brown plug - ground - what does this connect to? - to fan/radio harness 










1 - fuse holder in wiper harness, to S1 
2 - yellow plug, 1 wire black/yellow - to engine harness (wrapped with blue/white) - fan module (not used) 
3 - yellow plug, 1 wire yellow green - to rear harness 
4 - black plug, 1 wire black - to E2 
5 - blue plug, 1 wire blue/white - to engine harness (wrapped with black/yellow) - a/c switch (not used) 

and there was another one i missed 
6 - white plug, 1 wire brown/yellow - to rear harness - ??


----------



## naitsyrkk (Jun 9, 2010)

i swapped in an aba out of a 96 jetta into my 92 golf but i cant get any spark out of the coil


----------



## mark memory (May 12, 2005)

I am in the same boat here. I have a 94 ABA into a MK1 Jetta. We have power coming into the box, but no power going to the ECU. I am using the 2-fuse box trick, so maybe I missed something? I have the #1 and #3 relays plugged in, that's all I need for the ECU and Fuel pump right? I have F G1 and G2 plugged in tight. I can hear the fuel pump prime, but no spark. I traced that back to no power to the coil, then I traced that to no power to the ECU. Then back to the fuse box, I have no power coming out. Any help would be great. Thanks.

Forgot to mention that I do have the starter lock-out jumped with a fuse. It cranks, but gets no spark for the fuel.


----------



## Mufins13 (Apr 23, 2010)

ok so i been driving my mk2 with the aba swap for a little while but i still have some issues. one some times she runs pretty rough at idle and i know it has to do something with the way i hooked the vacume lines up. can i get some detailed pics of the way some of you guys routed yours.

the second thing is if im coasting down the road and lightly put my foot on the gas she miss fires not real bad but i can hear it though my obnoxious exhaust... is it cause i dont have enough back pressure... idk but i drive her every day again and i love it


----------



## Mufins13 (Apr 23, 2010)

crap and i for got that she obd2...


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*I'm Back!*

In the past, I converted a mk1 Jetta to CE2 to run the ABA. That worked great. Long story short, beat the hell out of it and loved the swap, but the car was a rotbox. I also hated the mk2 stalks/mk3 cluster stuffed in the dash.

I am now back with a better Mk1 Jetta Coupe. West coast car with a clean, proper functioning CE1 system. I'm about 80% done with the swap now - the biggest obstacle being time and wiring. I am not interested in messing with the good CE1 system.

I know, "all the info is out there, use the search" - but it isn't. The majority of the information available now (2011) is in reference to obd 1 swaps, ce2 plug in jobs, or my least favorite... "piggybacking the CE2 fusebox". All the info that looks like it would lead somewhere is now a dead link - not even cached in google. 

I am looking for info on this:
OBD2 aba spliced into CE1 fusebox.
The Brit posted a really good thread similar to what I'm looking for, but using an OBD2 engine/harness/ecu. http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...inimum-wires-needed-for-a-OBD1-ABA-2.0-to-run

My questions is this: What is the minimum needed to run an OBD2 motor? Basically just looking to power up the ECU, and boot up the fuel pump, and subsequently strip down the obd2 harness to the bare minimum. 

I am about 80% confident in getting this done myself, but it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## anlxn (Oct 18, 2009)

MattP said:


> In the past, I converted a mk1 Jetta to CE2 to run the ABA. That worked great. Long story short, beat the hell out of it and loved the swap, but the car was a rotbox. I also hated the mk2 stalks/mk3 cluster stuffed in the dash.
> 
> I am now back with a better Mk1 Jetta Coupe. West coast car with a clean, proper functioning CE1 system. I'm about 80% done with the swap now - the biggest obstacle being time and wiring. I am not interested in messing with the good CE1 system.
> 
> ...


let us know your findings on this because Im interesred in a doin a swap on an mk1 .......
my idea is 
1.8 16v block
1.8t pistons and rods (for compression)
ABA head
OBD! or OBD2 management


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

anlxn said:


> let us know your findings on this because Im interesred in a doin a swap on an mk1 .......
> my idea is
> 1.8 16v block
> 1.8t pistons and rods (for compression)
> ...


I've thought about that setup too. Definately would be fun. 
I like the reliability, fun, and economy of the straight aba swap. OBD2 runs nice and smooth. Its not too bad with a cam and chip either. add a gti trans and we are good to go. If and when I turbo the motor all I'd need is a chip and it will run mint too. That's a plus.

As far as the wiring goes - I will document what I do, try and get some real obd2 anti piggy back info out there. It will at least be useful to the CE1 folks. (German mk1, cabby, scirocco, some mk2)


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

49 pages of people telling you to use Terminal #1 for a tach signal and no one tells where to find Terminal #1. Bently says it's a Red/Black wire. which does nothing for a CE1 Cluster. 

Route it right to your cluster tach wire


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

obd2 aba into an 91 jetta

i am not gettin spark. what gives?


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

anything?


----------



## regendub (Mar 23, 2009)

Did you make sure you looped the alarm system?


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

i put a fuse in 1 plug. some places say they are 2. i only see 1.

the crank this morn for like 4 secs then died out and now gettin the same no spark.:banghead:


----------



## Haslhof (Dec 12, 2007)

Just trying to make sure I have this correct.

I jump u1/06 directly from the cluster to negative side of coil for tach signal?

Do I mess with g1/12 too, or is that only if you don't do the above?


----------



## mark memory (May 12, 2005)

MattP said:


> In the past, I converted a mk1 Jetta to CE2 to run the ABA. That worked great. Long story short, beat the hell out of it and loved the swap, but the car was a rotbox. I also hated the mk2 stalks/mk3 cluster stuffed in the dash.
> 
> I am now back with a better Mk1 Jetta Coupe. West coast car with a clean, proper functioning CE1 system. I'm about 80% done with the swap now - the biggest obstacle being time and wiring. I am not interested in messing with the good CE1 system.
> 
> ...


I started out wanting to do it this way, but the car I was working on had way too many wiring issues. I ended up stripping the ce1 box out and swapping in the ce2 one. It was a ton of work and thought, but it turned out really clean.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

I am now very close to running. Biggest obstacle is still simply time.

OBD2 into CE1 Mk1
Thinned out the harness and have some track 30 and 15 hookups mainly from plugs G1 and G2. Z1 as well. Using a Painless aux. fusebox to provide some fresh power sources... seems to work pretty good. 

The ecu powers up, I can read codes off of it, and the throttle body makes the adaptation noise. Also, the fuel pump primes as it should in an A1 car. Using the Ce1 fuel pump relay. Off the top of my head, I connected G1/3 to e14 to trigger the fuel pump. is this right? I don't know yet, as the car cranks but doesnt start. I will have a better idea tonight when I get my hands on it again. I need to run a ground from the trans to the body and tie up some loose ends. I'm optimistic that it will start this week.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

ITS ALIVE!

Turned out that I was powering my ecu with a switched power source that dropped off on the start cycle. 

ECM requires 12v @ key on AND key start. 
Now to button this little piggy up and shred some unavailable 175/50-13's :thumbdown:


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

Anti "piggy back the box" swap
Anti "convert to ce2" swap
Got it running strong today.










I posted something from someone a page or 2 back, and that is more or less what I did for the wiring. Had to run a mk3 fuel pump relay. Everything else can be handled through the ce1 fusebox. Now to reassemble everything.


----------



## eighty6jetta (Oct 10, 2006)

i swapped a aba into a mk2 gti ce2 fuse box, it plugged straight in,
i did not see any ground wires in the harness to plug onto the main ground area under the dash, and no wires that attached to the negative battery cables.
i figured maybe it didnt need it, so i jumped the two black plugs with 15 amp fuses and turned the key on and the two fuses instantly popped, any ideas?


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

what coolant temp sensor?


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

i have an 02a swap. if i wanted to swap in a mk3 cluster, how would i wire it the 02a speed sensor?


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

I am working on a 82 rabbit w/ an aba swap and running the 020 trans, been looking around and using the search button and have not come across what shift linkage is being used. Need to know what MK1 or MK3 shift linkage parts I need fron the the shift knob all the way to the trans. Thanx in advance.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

for guy with 02a wiring is same for 020

for mk1 guy. 
use all mk1 stuff.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanx :beer:


----------



## FLYGTI216 (Jan 19, 2003)

*exhaust and cam*

My 1.8 has a 296 cam and a header. Will they swap onto the 2.0?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

If your 1.8 has hydro lifters, the cam will work. The header will _probably_ work, but the ABA block is 16mm taller, so it may foul on the firewall-tunnel transition. You'll need to mock it up to know for sure.


----------



## FLYGTI216 (Jan 19, 2003)

*thanks*

Thanks I will try and get it in there I have an inch and a half of room right now, I am going to make my own motor mounts and take in down a half an inch. Should give me plenty of room.


----------



## THE GUY ON THE INTERNET (Feb 5, 2010)

*Everything works fine*

I did this a few winters ago. I went through 2 2.0 engines in my Digi 2 Golf. I left all the wiring alone and just plugged everything back into the stock harness. Everything is plug and play and I had to do was take the old fuel rail harness and put it on the new ABA fuel rail so it would plug into Digi 2 harness. I took the old distributor and put a different window setup in the new housing. Taking the old window out allows you to use the Digi 2 setup and if not the car will not fire properly. Push the old wheel off and put the new wheel on, heat helps here once you get the shafts out of the body so you dont mangle the wheels. Try and keep the orientation close. Manual timing will get you 100%. after that, turn key and go. No questions asked. 

I only posted this because I see ppl saying you need to change wiring. If your car is Digi 2, thats not the case. It is the same as the stock 1.8 stuff that the cars came with. Change distributor wheel( 30 min. job) and take old injector harness out(another fast job) and you will be fine. CIS is another story and dont want to bother with that. I have a friend who runs an ABA with no comp and an external computer with a Saab pressure regulator. Not sure on details but also another easy setup to do if you like wiring.


----------



## FLYGTI216 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Belt and pulley issue*

I want to run no power steering and no ac. As this is our chump car and we want to keep it as simple as can be. Has any one done this. I am also planning on running a 95 aba with obi 2 harness and ecu out of an auto cabby. If any one can help I'd appreciate it. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## FLYGTI216 (Jan 19, 2003)

*No Love*

So no love? Is this even possible? No ps no ac.


----------



## FLYGTI216 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Got it*

I figured it out. VR6 water pump pulley. With a 41 inch belt!!! DUH he he


----------



## FLYGTI216 (Jan 19, 2003)

*getting close*

with the chump car event a week away the motor is ready to drop, just waiting on TT for the cam. WOOOT


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok, I attempted to read through the entire thread but it's a bit overwhelming and there is a bunch of different info for different setups. So, here I am asking about my specific situation.

I have a '92 GTI, Digi2 8v, no power options, no MFA, ps, a/c. I'm swapping a '98 OBD2 ABA, only using the OBD2 engine harness, keeping Mk2 trans. What is the simplest way for me to go about wiring this up? I should have the VSS but not sure. Will I even need it with an MFA cluster? Also, will my PS lines and A/C lines hook up to the Mk3 accessories? A quick walkthrough would really do wonders for me right now. The motor is showing up in a day or so and I need to have this running by Monday...

Thanks in advance, fellas :beer:


----------



## TheArtfulDubber (Jul 18, 2004)

You SHOULD have a cable speedo, not a VSS sender so in theory you should need to add the Hall generator (part #321-907-345-B) on the back of your cluster. The wiring tag should be there, just a matter of attaching the board to the generator then the signal will be available at W1. If you buy an MFA cluster it will already have the generator, but you won't be able to use the MFA functions without adding the stalks, sensors, and the correct wiring. The write-up on adding it is here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4545968-wirring-in-VSS-into-your-aba-swap


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for the input. Currently I have all electrical disconnected and have the motor almost ready to come out. I just have to deal with the exhaust, unbolt the shift linkage, pull PS lines, remove the mounts and pull the motor. The front bumper is still on as the last bolt I got to was completely rounded off (assuming by PO). I tried to start pulling wires but I'm not sure if I'm going to get the lighting harness or not. :\


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok, so the everything is here. Well, almost...

I'm starting to feel like I'm getting in over my head here. I need a Mk3 wiring diagram and about 5 friends. The old motor still isn't out, the front bumper is stuck on the car, the new motor needs more than I thought I would (serp belt, oil, filter, other sh!t). Need to grab a thermoswitch from the junkyard. Looks like another case of seems easier than it is...

What do I do about the FCM? Bypass it? Hide it somewhere else? Any tips on pulling the wiring harness? I'm leaving the lighting but I need the Mk3 wiring for the fans so that should be fun (they're in the same loom as lighting).


----------



## ennui_delphian (Mar 31, 2007)

ShotgunFacelift said:


> Ok, so the everything is here. Well, almost...
> 
> I'm starting to feel like I'm getting in over my head here. I need a Mk3 wiring diagram and about 5 friends. The old motor still isn't out, the front bumper is stuck on the car, the new motor needs more than I thought I would (serp belt, oil, filter, other sh!t). Need to grab a thermoswitch from the junkyard. Looks like another case of seems easier than it is...
> 
> What do I do about the FCM? Bypass it? Hide it somewhere else? Any tips on pulling the wiring harness? I'm leaving the lighting but I need the Mk3 wiring for the fans so that should be fun (they're in the same loom as lighting).


Best way to handle the FCM is run a2 lights and radiator controls...


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

ennui_delphian said:


> Best way to handle the FCM is run a2 lights and radiator controls...


The only issue with that is the connector for my Mk2 rad controls were brittle and fell apart when taking them off. I may be able to figure something out I suppose. Still looking for an OBD2 wiring diagram. I'd rather not buy a Mk3 Bentley just to do the wiring.

*EDIT: found one online. So could you guys recommend the easiest way to go about dealing with all this wiring. I f*cking HATE automotive wiring. It just looks so daunting that it is disheartening and demotivating...


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

Have almost the whole engine harness out, but there are 2 wires going into the fuse box area. Any thoughts as to what they are/what they go to? I'm working without a Bentley (I know, I know) and just trying to pull the engine harness while leaving the lighting. Also, how did you guys go about wiring up the ABA with an OBD2 harness? Where did you put your ECU and FCM? 

Sorry for the 20 questions, I'm pretty much working blind here...


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

Disregard my last post. Here is where I'm at (cross-post from other ABA swap thread):

Super-specific question here...


OBD2 ABA going into CE2 Mk2. I'm keeping the lighting harness but replacing the engine harness and fan wiring (Mk3 thermoswitch on Mk2 radiator and fans) with Mk3 wiring. No A/C whatsoever. I'm in the process of pulling out the wiring harness from the engine bay and have the whole harness to the ECU taken out. Which wires going to the fuse box need to come out and do the Mk3 plugs just go in the same locations? What (if anything ) needs to be jumped? I'm just trying to get the bare minimum to get the car running. I have a Mk2 Bentley at my disposal but no Mk3 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey I have a mk1 with a aba do I really need the fuel accumulator ? is anyone else running it ? I know my mk3 doesn't have one


----------



## THE GUY ON THE INTERNET (Feb 5, 2010)

Just so people know, there is absolutely no need to rewire your cars when doing this swap. All you have to do is rework the Fuel Injector Harness(20 mins) and you are all set. Change your distributor window(20 mins) and i will fire up. If you want to run ISV just plumb it into the intake and call it good. There are way too many people changing wiring. This swap is the easiest swap ever(not ****ting on people with questions, seriously) and there is no need to complicate it. Its all plug and play. The swap should take an experienced guy 5 to 6 hours if they have removed an engine in a MK2 before. Anyone needs info on how to wire OBD1 ABAin MK2 PM me!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

This isn't a thread about ABA swapping with stock Mk2 wiring though . It's about how to swap an ABA into anything.

Digi-2 is acceptible, but for the most part, the wiring is brittle, old, and none of the connectors were weather-sealed...so any not in a permanently-snow-free climate are going to be less than perfect.

Me personally, I would (and am going to) run the ABA OBD1 wiring. It's a 4-wire job (two switched 12v, one 12v constant, and the three grounds on the front of the block), so it's simple to do. I'm swapping it into a Mk1, so no CE2 to make it plug and play...but 4 wires aren't really that hard to work with .


----------



## THE GUY ON THE INTERNET (Feb 5, 2010)

Ya I hear ya but 90% of the people in this forum swap into MK2. I agree it is just as easy to swap wiring but for people who havent done a swap B4 I would say keep it simple until you get ur skills up to swap a harness out.


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

I could REALLY use some help here... :banghead:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...swap.-Fuel-pump-running-lights-on-wiring-help!!


----------



## TheArtfulDubber (Jul 18, 2004)

The black/yellow wire in the section marked #2 - where are most people getting switched ignition power for that wire?


----------



## millermk2.0 (Feb 17, 2012)

*how do i wire the engine to my body harness*

i have a 86 golf that im doing a 2.0 swap form a 97 jetta and i need to know how to wire it up with the extra fuse box????? i got the old engine pulled in about 3hrs and got the new one in with no problem. just looking for a friend to help out on this one


----------



## iamdurkee (Jul 5, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what the three of these are?

I trimmed my harness back but can't figure out what these three go to.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Blue is speed input to ecu. Connect to w1. Brown is obd port. Green is ac


----------



## iamdurkee (Jul 5, 2007)

Funny part to that is that after going through this thread and seeing responses i almost pm'ed you to ask you personally.

Thank you.


----------



## iamdurkee (Jul 5, 2007)

On the blue connector to w1. Does that still get done if its a speedo cable and mk2 cluster? Also I wanted to ask you about the ghost "rev limiter at 4500-5500" what is supposed to be bypassed?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

This happens because the ecu does not see vehicle speed. That wire needs to see vehicle speed. W1 is an output from the electronic speedometer of mk3. If you use mk2 cluster you need to find other way. Ive heard something about mfa cluster or possibly a chip


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Bonesaw, or anyone else for that matter, do you have any insight on this? I posted it in the mk2 forum to no avail.



CodeMan said:


> I haven't had any issues with the VSS since my swap 3 years ago, it's an OBD1 engine with the stock AUG trans and Mk2 cluster. The cluster's hall sender is wired right to the ECU. It goes right up to redline at reasonable speeds.
> 
> However, I found myself out in the middle of nowhere last week and thought it the perfect opportunity for a top speed run. I was disappointed when the ECU killed the fun at 108 mph / 5400 RPM, with 1000 RPM to go. Is this expected behavior, or do I have something hooked up incorrectly?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Ecu is not seeing vehicle speed


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

bonesaw said:


> Ecu is not seeing vehicle speed


I thought that would cause a premature fuel cut in every gear, not just 5th. I will double check the wiring nonetheless. Thanks. :beer:


----------



## THE GUY ON THE INTERNET (Feb 5, 2010)

Prime example of why it is a decent idea to keep the MK2 harness and comp and retrofit the fuel rail wiring and the distributor. Change wheel inside the distributor and you are good to go. Super simple:beer:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

THE GUY ON THE INTERNET said:


> Prime example of why it is a decent idea to keep the MK2 harness and comp and retrofit the fuel rail wiring and the distributor. Change wheel inside the distributor and you are good to go. Super simple:beer:


Are you really advocating running an ABA on Digifant just because I have a loose wire? Motronic offers better throttle response, drivability, responsiveness to upgrades, diagnostic capabilities, and emissions. What are the benefits of Digifant compared to Motronic beside the fact that it's already in the car?

Of course the method you suggest is feasible, but you're leaving a lot on the table for very little savings of effort.


----------



## THE GUY ON THE INTERNET (Feb 5, 2010)

Nah man it was a slight joke. I am a fan of it but I would say if you have the ability then just do the swap. MK2 are not racecars so for me it makes more sense to run Digi. I dont suggest you stay with Digi I think you have everything covered.:thumbup:


----------



## iamdurkee (Jul 5, 2007)

Everyone has the ability to do any swap. This is hands down the most stright forward swap I've done. Asking what three wires are isn't a big enough deal to keep digi. If i had any faith in that wiring harness, ecu, or capability of that system I wouldnt have done a swap at all.


----------



## iamdurkee (Jul 5, 2007)

got my tach working finally all i have left is my cts. does anyone have any idea how to do this?


----------



## THE GUY ON THE INTERNET (Feb 5, 2010)

iamdurkee said:


> got my tach working finally all i have left is my cts. does anyone have any idea how to do this?


:beer:

LOL IF you left it Digi it wouldbe running rite now!:laugh:


----------



## iamdurkee (Jul 5, 2007)

Everything in my car works 100% the car is now more powerful efficient and dependable. Unlike digi.


----------



## iamdurkee (Jul 5, 2007)

By the way where in NH? i used to live in Windham


----------



## cll2993 (Sep 16, 2011)

How would i run a3 ac on a ce2 car?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I need some help please. I will post permenant good pics in exchange.

OBD2 aba into ce2 91 Jetta

I need to know what to splice or connect in this pic. 30/30b to Y or something right?









Then I have already fused this to get it to crank, so good there, right?









Also, what is this and do I need it?











:thumbup:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

connect the jumper from 30-30B

Connect single blue to W1

Brown connector is OBD port

That relay is for SAI. Valve is for Recirc flap or AC.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

bonesaw said:


> connect the jumper from 30-30B


So the way my wires are now I just somehow connect 30 and 30b like this?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

dOWa242 said:


> So the way my wires are now I just somehow connect 30 and 30b like this?


Yes just move that jumper to that empty position.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

bonesaw said:


> Yes just move that jumper to that empty position.


so can I just move it over or do I need to bridge them together, power from Y to both?

Also,


bonesaw said:


> Connect single blue to W1


This single blue 









Thank you


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

You want the jumper going from 30 to 30b on the fuse panel. It has nothing to do with Y. 

Yes that gets connected to w1


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

bonesaw said:


> You want the jumper going from 30 to 30b on the fuse panel. It has nothing to do with Y.


So I can un-plug the wire from Y3 and re-connect it to 30. Do I just leave Y3 open afterwards?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Yes yes yes. How many different ways would you like me to tell you?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

bonesaw said:


> Yes yes yes. How many different ways would you like me to tell you?


Sorry, I have went thru so many threads and just confused myself even more. Trying to distinguish the differences between obd1 wiring and obd2 into ce2. I really apreciate the help. I was going to IM you for help but saw you online. 

:laugh::thumbup: I might have more Q's tomorrow.


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

Is there a good thread for OBD2 to US wired mk2 golfs anywhere??

I need to get Fuel. Everything else is working great.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

bonesaw said:


> Yes yes yes. How many different ways would you like me to tell you?


Ok, so I got all those moved and this is what it looks like now.











Here is a vid of it trying to start. You can see the fire out the exhaust.


Any ideas?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Maf may be in backwards


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

****. So... what exactly does the D8 to E2 jump do? Do I need that to make it actually run?

Also, I have verified switched ign power to ECU pin 23 but the constant power to pin 54 is hiding from me. 
Pin 54 on the ECU side is a solid red wire.. but I cannot find it on the fuse box side. Does it change to red/blue maybe? 

Can you tell me where to locate pin 54 on the fuse box side and where to connect it to constant power?


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

President Lincoln said:


> ****. So... what exactly does the D8 to E2 jump do? Do I need that to make it actually run?
> 
> Also, I have verified switched ign power to ECU pin 23 but the constant power to pin 54 is hiding from me.
> Pin 54 on the ECU side is a solid red wire.. but I cannot find it on the fuse box side. Does it change to red/blue maybe?
> ...


D8-E2 is for your gauge cluster. Solid red out of pin 54 would should be solid red in the cabin but don't quote me on that. 

Here is your fuse box diagram: http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html
Here is your ECU Pin-Out: http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/management/motronicvr6aba.html


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Single red/yellow with red connector on obd1. On obd 2 may be in G connectors.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Well I got constant power to pin 54 and switched power to pin 23 and the ground on pin 1 etc..

Sounds the same. 

Missed the bid on a good Bentley on Ebay  Anybody got a good DIY for timing? It was checked multiple times but that is all I can think of.

Happy Halloween umpkin:


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

cyl 1 at TDC, cam sprocket(dot) at O.T on plastic timing cover near valve cover. distributor rotor pointed to cyl 1 which is marked on the dizzy with a fine line notched into the aluminum housing. use cyl1 on cap as a reference point and look for the mark on the dizzy. you will need someone to watch the rotor and maybe even hold it for you as u slide the timing belt on to ensure none of these settings move. if you follow this exactly, your motor will be timed mechanically, and distributor timing set to 0D BTDC. good luck:thumbup:
P.S check your current set up against what i just said before your rip it apart again.


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

Any one have a 2.0 block out of the car with rotating assembly still in it? thanks


----------



## cll2993 (Sep 16, 2011)

so ive got everything hooked up but I dont have 30 bridged to 30b. When I turn the key on my throttle body whines for about 10 secs and my fuel pump isnt kicking on at all


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

Motronic does not prime the fuel pump.


----------



## cll2993 (Sep 16, 2011)

haha never mind


----------



## cll2993 (Sep 16, 2011)

haha nevermind


----------



## cll2993 (Sep 16, 2011)

why does everyone say to not swap a obd2 into a mk2? besides the forged rods and oil squirters


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

cll2993 said:


> why does everyone say to not swap a obd2 into a mk2? besides the forged rods and oil squirters


Well the wiring is slighly different. :laugh:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

cll2993 said:


> why does everyone say to not swap a obd2 into a mk2? besides the forged rods and oil squirters


Everyone doesn't say that. Go for it.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

because people believe you HAVE to have oil squirters and forged cranks. It is absolutely not necessary. It is prob better to have OBD2 as the motor is newer and has less mileage. Wiring is so similar it is a mute point.


----------



## cll2993 (Sep 16, 2011)

CodeMan said:


> Everyone doesn't say that. Go for it.


well I'm glad I already did


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

So I know that I have got the car wired correctly. This next bit may be off the subject of this thread a bit..

The cam and flywheel marks just were just barely off again. 
So I slipped the belt off, turned the crank clockwise and lined it all up again. Put the belt back on and hand cranked it few rotations to make sure the marks lined up and they did.. tried to start it. Same. So I checked my marks and sure enough, they are off again. I think it's slipping on the crank somehow.

I am being told it could be a problem with the woodruff keys or keyways. Possible that they sheared off.

Anybody else have any experience here?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*The official x-flow swap post!!!!!!*



President Lincoln said:


> So I know that I have got the car wired correctly. This next bit may be off the subject of this thread a bit..
> 
> The cam and flywheel marks just were just barely off again.
> So I slipped the belt off, turned the crank clockwise and lined it all up again. Put the belt back on and hand cranked it few rotations to make sure the marks lined up and they did.. tried to start it. Same. So I checked my marks and sure enough, they are off again. I think it's slipping on the crank somehow.
> ...


Happens all the time.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

bonesaw said:


> Happens all the time.


Does the Bentley cover this? I guess I just need to take it apart? Drain the oil, remove the 19mm crank bolt.. what else am I missing? Thanks


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

what the hell are these? top 3 wire brown/green(ground)red/blk(switched 12V), and white/blue??? this is not on other ABA engine side harness that i have. second one is oval/flat plug goes up to the throttle body but is just a 2 wire(ground, and black yellow) i have no idea what its is. anyone know what they are before i cut them out:thumbup:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

what year did the harness come out of? usually brown/green is AC related but not positive on those.


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

bonesaw said:


> what year did the harness come out of? usually brown/green is AC related but not positive on those.


someone pulled it off a car for me and their not sure. they think it was 98 or 99. brown green is also ground on engine side of harness. like i said i have a few CE2 ABAs around the yard(one we just put in my cousins 87 rabbit cabriolet;full CE2 swap) these cars do not have these two plugs in the pics. im almost positive they are not needed i just want to know what they are before i cut them and re tape harness. thanks for your time guys:thumbup:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*The official x-flow swap post!!!!!!*

Where exactly do they sit? The two pin could be breather heater element. The other one is not VSS or automatic TPS?


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

Just found out the oval/flat two wire is a PCV sensor. and the 3wire is possibly and automatic thing but not sure... so anyone who knows the three wire plug in my picture please chime in.
thanks


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

So i have a OBD1 motor and an OBD2 harness. Other than the throttle body what other parts will I have to switch/add on to the motor?

This is all going in a 91 Golf. 

TIA :wave:


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

intake manifold needs to be plugged where ISV was


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*The official x-flow swap post!!!!!!*

Hey guys I'm trying to finish up a swap I'm doing for a friend and we are only having one issue, the fuel pump won't kick on with the ignition. If you remove the relay and jump the fuel pump it will kick on and I can start the car. Anyone run into this issue?


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

Denniswhat said:


> Hey guys I'm trying to finish up a swap I'm doing for a friend and we are only having one issue, the fuel pump won't kick on with the ignition. If you remove the relay and jump the fuel pump it will kick on and I can start the car. Anyone run into this issue?


http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html
Take a look at 30/30B this has been covered a few times on here(just a few pages ago i think)
your very close,
good luck


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

JettaG60MK2Rider said:


> http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html
> Take a look at 30/30B this has been covered a few times on here(just a few pages ago i think)
> your very close,
> good luck


Yes you need the Jumper wire, which is in there and plugged in. With that out the fuel pump will not kick on at all.

However I do not have anything plugged into Z1. All the info on here says a single connecector plugs into it. I cannot find that wire in the harness. Where does that trace back to? the ECU?


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

believe its yellow with a blue trace from ECU. it should be there somewhere. thats ECU ground signal to F/Pump relay


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*The official x-flow swap post!!!!!!*



JettaG60MK2Rider said:


> believe its yellow with a blue trace from ECU. it should be there somewhere. thats ECU ground signal to F/Pump relay


Can you confirm this? Or which pin on the ecu it traces back to? On a2resource it says its a red/blk or red/Yellow. It doesn't say where it traces back too.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*The official x-flow swap post!!!!!!*



Denniswhat said:


> Can you confirm this? Or which pin on the ecu it traces back to? On a2resource it says its a red/blk or red/Yellow. It doesn't say where it traces back too.


Z1 is obd2 only. It powers the injectors Etc. do you have anything on the engine harness not connected? Also is the correct ecu relay installed?


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*The official x-flow swap post!!!!!!*

I do not have the single w1 pin connected yet. I think that's everything.

If I take the relay out and jump pins 30 and 87 the fuel pump runs and the car starts and runs perfect. The fuel pump just won't come on with the key.


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*The official x-flow swap post!!!!!!*

And there used to be a 32 relay in it. Bought a new 109 and an using that.


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

Denniswhat said:


> I do not have the single w1 pin connected yet. I think that's everything.
> 
> If I take the relay out and jump pins 30 and 87 the fuel pump runs and the car starts and runs perfect. The fuel pump just won't come on with the key.


the ecu grounds out the F/P relay via yellow/blue wire. not sure which pin on ECU side. it goes back to the fues box and should be connected to your F/P relay. this is likely the issue. i cant be anything else crank sensor/maf/injector/ so on +12V power. everything works when u jump it... thus becoming the ECU when u bridge it.


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*The official x-flow swap post!!!!!!*



JettaG60MK2Rider said:


> the ecu grounds out the F/P relay via yellow/blue wire. not sure which pin on ECU side. it goes back to the fues box and should be connected to your F/P relay. this is likely the issue. i cant be anything else crank sensor/maf/injector/ so on +12V power. everything works when u jump it... thus becoming the ECU when u bridge it.


I'm seeing PIN number six. I traced that wire to one of the white connectors in the fuse box and its plugged in.


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

Denniswhat said:


> I'm seeing PIN number six. I traced that wire to one of the white connectors in the fuse box and its plugged in.


plugged into the correct spot? are you receiving a ground signal from this ecu at this pin? you should see a ground signal as soon as the ECU sees the crank spinning via trigger wheel.


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*The official x-flow swap post!!!!!!*



JettaG60MK2Rider said:


> plugged into the correct spot? are you receiving a ground signal from this ecu at this pin? you should see a ground signal as soon as the ECU sees the crank spinning via trigger wheel.


Yes it was plugged into the correct spot. It's in one if the white connectors. 

I figured out the problem and now the car starts and runs with the key :thumb up: A single blue wire near the battery was not connected to the positive terminal. I'm not sure what that wire is for but hooked that up and fuel pump came on with the key. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Baumbauer (Aug 12, 2011)

I am losing my damn mind trying to filter through all the information about putting a mk2 cluster in. I have the d8-e2 jumper, mfa cluster with the vss installed, mk2 wire harness to fuse block. No speedo cable. Blue/white wire in w/01. Mk3 cluster had everything working before removal. Mk2 cluster now has everything bit speedometer. My brain is overheating what do I need to do.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*The official x-flow swap post!!!!!!*

Mk2 cluster will only work speedo with a speedo cable.


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

Bringing this thread back because i cant sift through anymore threads looking for the answer. I just picked up a mk2 with an aba swap. The cluster works minus the speedo and tach. I know the speedo is just a matter of the cable. My question is more so the tach. I have this sensor on the back of my cluster which im guessing is a cruise control sensor. How do i hook this up to make it function properly?










Thanks


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

Pin1 of ABA coil pack to plug G1 pin 12 on your CE2 fuse box. look at the coil closely, you wont miss pin1. look at http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html if you dont know what G1/12 means. good luck


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

So all the extra connectors and such behind the fuse box, what can be deleted and removed from the harness to make it more tidy back there?


----------



## nikjames (Apr 6, 2008)

I've got what could be a dumb question. I'm having a hard time finding a detailed description of "what wires go where?" The donor car was a 94 gls jetta and the car getting the swap is a 92 WE jetta that is also ce2. We have the obd1 harness off and when comparing it to the digi harness there are a few extra plugs and I'm wondering what needs to happen with them/where do they go. It seems to be a pretty "plug and play" swap, any info will be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

nikjames said:


> I've got what could be a dumb question. I'm having a hard time finding a detailed description of "what wires go where?" The donor car was a 94 gls jetta and the car getting the swap is a 92 WE jetta that is also ce2. We have the obd1 harness off and when comparing it to the digi harness there are a few extra plugs and I'm wondering what needs to happen with them/where do they go. It seems to be a pretty "plug and play" swap, any info will be much appreciated. Thank you


Take pictures of what you can't find a spot for.


----------



## nikjames (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

1st one if it goes to pin 54 on Ecu it needs constant power. There is a jumper that goes into 30-30b on fuse panel to accept that plug. 

Next is for obd port. Plugs into junction block. You can splice to port. 

Next put a 15 or 20 amp fuse in there. It will then give power to starter. 

Last is for auto trans. Might need to splice in there for reverse lights or use mk2 stuff.


----------



## whiterabbit90 (Jul 19, 2004)

Getting my wiring finished up and realized from the Digi harness there are 2 wires coming out of the fire wall. I believe they were the wires for the Digi foil but I cant remember. Do I need to keep these or can I remove them?:beer:


----------



## noonecares (Oct 22, 2014)

All mk1 motor mounts? Or what...

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## noonecares (Oct 22, 2014)

Im mid swap im my 79... debating buying the sp automotive harness but i was looking at the a1 fuse box and was wondering if i should just upgrade the box as well and to what?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

subscribed for future posts, doing my swap now, with Callaway turbo kit into mk2 golf.


----------



## whiterabbit90 (Jul 19, 2004)

I did a obd2 ABA swap into my ce2 jetta. Everything has been working great but 1 thing. I have constant power going to my headlight plugs, Only way to turn them off is by unplugging them. I'm running the MK3 headlight harness and the i have a known working headlight switch and relay. When I start testing with my multi meter I get 12v on yellow and a red wire that come from the fuse panel . I believe the yellow wire is for the DRL's but I'm not sure why the red wire is getting constant power. I have DE-pinned the yellow wire to see if that will change anything but my headlights still stay on. Has anyone had this issue before? I'm about to start pulling my hair out.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

syncrogti said:


> subscribed for future posts, doing my swap now, with Callaway turbo kit into mk2 golf.


Got sidetracked but back into it now. Trimming the donor harness and don't have my Bentley with me. does someone have a diagram showing which wires to keep and where they go?


----------

